# New MES Bluetooth Digital smoker



## parrot-head

https://www.masterbuilt.com/bluetooth-smoker


----------



## pc farmer

Good luck.


----------



## chef willie

Gee, I can't see anything going wrong with that.....good luck.....Willie


----------



## themule69

I need one! OK maybe I don't.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## milliarium

Have they announced the price?  Can't seem to find it stated anywhere on their website.

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## old sarge

Anyone think they finally got it right?  Or will the GEN 1 continue to reign supreme for Masterbuilt?


----------



## mab007

I am considering the 30".  Was going to get the GEN2.  I don't care about the bluetooth, but have some questions regarding the other features.  

Regarding price, they basically cut out the remote they shipped with GEN2, and now make you supply your own remote, at their cost of a dollar or two for a bluetooth transmitter.  Any guesses what this will do to the price of the GEN2?  Any guesses on how much of a premium they will charge for Bluetooth?   Any feedback on what the legacy smokers think of the oval water pan, and enhanced drip tray, and enhanced wood feed tube?    The bluetooth technology, while cool, is not really a big deal.  They claim 150' range, what are GEN2 users getting in range from the MES with remotes?

Why do you say GEN1 is best?

Thanks.


----------



## mab007

Just spoke with customer service, price for new 3rd GEN MES will be $329.99.  Stores should have them first week of December.


----------



## sb59

If they wanted to redesign their smoker they should have partnered with amaze-n- products and designed it with a rack and proper vents for their pellet smoker to be included with the smoke house!


----------



## bluewhisper

Now some Russian hacker punks will be able to take over control of your smoker.


----------



## chiefwej

Based on the limited range I see with my Bluetooth speakers out by my pool, I would rather stick with their old remote.  It's range isn't great but better that BT.


----------



## radenmas12

iDevices iGrill 7685-IGLK Grilling/Cooking Barbecue Thermometer, Black (Discontinued by Manufacturer)







http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/715z4oV0rIL._SL1500_.jpg
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71HEHve3iML._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## tjohnson

Hmmmmm??????

Looks like Masterbuilt took the best parts of the Old Model, and repackaged them into the new box and added a Bluetooth controller

Did they change the terrible hinges on the new model?

Will the new model be more stable with temps or will they also run 25°+ Hot?

Also looks like Masterbuilt added 2 extra racks.  I wonder if these will be included, or an "Extra Charge" like the new leg kit??

The lowest rack is a PERFECT place for an AMNPS 5x8!!!

I'll get a new model as soon as the come out for testing

Todd

*Oval Water Bowl*

Now you can boil gallons of water inside your MES again!

The drip pan on the Gen 2 was an epic failure!

All the heat generated by the element was trapped along the right side of the cabinet and forced up the door or backside of the cabinet

This new design should allow for better airflow thru the smoker....Maybe!













2015 MES Water Pan.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 16, 2014






*Enhanced Smoker Box*

looks like it has a slanted top

Not sure why this is called "Improved"?

The slanted top will force the heat up to the highest point of the slant, which is along the right sidewall of the cabinet

If they really want to improve the smoker box, center it in the middle of the cabinet, so it heats the space evenly

I'm not seeing how the new chip loader design allows for chips to be dumped into the chip pan?????

The new chip loader looks like it's 1/2 above and 1/2 below the top of the chip pan housing

The chip pan itself looks a bit flimsy













2015 MES Smoker Bax.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 16, 2014






*Air Damper*

Now we're talkin'!

Somebody finally realized that a hole on the side of the Gen 2 was another epic failure!

Have you ever seen the opening for a chimney on the side?

Maybe because heat & smoke rise out the TOP of the chimney, creating a draft, so intake air can be drawn into the firebox

Looks like Masterbuilt moved the exhaust to the left side, hoping to reduce the hot spots inside the cabinet.













2015 MES Exhaust.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

So far I like what I see.

I haven't seen much yet, but they turned some of the suggestions I gave them into reality.

It's easy to see they're trying to make up for the Gen #2 & it's problems.

I told them to get rid of the left "side" vent & move it to the top left, opposite where the Gen #1 vent is.  They did.

I told them to turn the interior into something close to the interior of the Gen #1, and get rid of that stupid long slanted drip plate that traps heat on the right side. They Did.

I told them to keep it hinged left like the Gen #2, instead of hinged right like the Gen #1. They Did.

I told them to go back to the digital controls being in an easy to replace box like the Gen #1. I can't really tell by the pics how easy it is to replace, but if it doesn't have problems like the Gen #2 had, it may not need replacing.

So I wouldn't be so quick to condemn it. It could be even better than the Gen #1.  We'll see!!

Just my 2 cents.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

I'll purchase the new MES as soon as it's available

I'm hoping they fixed the controller

Wonder if Masterbuilt will stop producing the Gen 2??

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> I'll purchase the new MES as soon as it's available
> 
> I'm hoping they fixed the controller
> 
> Wonder if Masterbuilt will stop producing the Gen 2??
> 
> Todd


I would think they would quit the Gen #2, if the "2.5" is a Great success.

Just my guess though, as I didn't ask.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

If Masterbuilt was smart they will have thoroughly tested a sampling of these new units over the summer to ensure a quality product that works as designed right from the get go through several dozen smokes rather than wait for customer praise or condemnation. No product be it a smoker or an automobile or anything else should require a mod or an add on to perform its basic function satisfactorily.   Let's see what happens. A step up from the Gen 1 or a step back from the Gen 2.


----------



## gathumper

New guy from Georgia here. Landed on this site when I decided I was going to get an electric smoker to compliment my 22" Weber Smokey Mountain.

I've pretty well decided to go big or go home, (same as I did with the Weber) and get a 40", and I'm pretty sure it will be a Masterbuilt. Googled around (that's how I ended up here) and looked over their web site, they're in GA, I'm in GA, we have the same values, so now just which one to buy.

Almost made an impulse buy of a Gen2 40" available at $299 from several sellers. Then I saw they had some issues and almost jumped on a Gen1 that is also available at the same price.

Then I found out about the new 2015 "Bluetooth" models, and I'm leaning toward paying the extra $100 or so and get the latest and greatest. Bluetooth is not really a selling point for me, but I'm a techie and maybe running it from the iPad will be nice. The main thing that is pushing me in this direction is the improvements mentioned by BearCarver.

So, all that to say this...  I called Masterbuilt this afternoon to see what's up with the new smokers and they told me that Bass Pro should have theirs today, Sams Club should have them on 12/20, and everyone else after the first of the year. Just called Bass Pro and they have them in the computer, but none on the floor yet. They said the price would be $429 for the 40". I'm waiting to see Sam's Club pricing, but hope to have one soon!


----------



## tjohnson

I sure hope they go back to stainless steel inside!

My Gen2 is completely rusted

The inside of the Gen2 is "Aluminized Steel"


----------



## gathumper

NOT going back to stainless steel interior. They will be the same as the Gen2.

Now you got me thinking about getting Gen1....


----------



## gathumper

Well, I just spoke to Masterbuilt again this morning to confirm that the Gen1 was all stainless inside and out and as you probably know, it is.

However, the person I spoke with today told me that some retailers WILL have stainless inside the new 2015 "Bluetooth" model. I'm hoping this is the case, and we'll just have to wait until they start showing up in stores and web sites to see!


----------



## Bearcarver

gathumper said:


> Well, I just spoke to Madterbuilt again this morning to confirm that the Gen1 was all stainless inside and out and as you probably know, it is.
> 
> However, the person I spoke with today told me that some retailers WILL have stainless inside the new 2015 "Bluetooth" model. I'm hoping this is the case, and we'll just have to wait until they start showing up in stores and web sites to see!


This would be my guess---Depends on the Retailer.

4 years ago when I got my All SS MES 40 Gen #1 from Cabela's, all our Sams Club ever had was the black models.

Bear


----------



## htown

Well I made a order today over the phone with Bass Pro, they are getting towards the end or beginning of the year.  They Rep. from Bass Pro said they have the SS MES 40" Bluetooth Sportsman for $429.99. Item nr. 2150263 and Model nr. 20070315.  I also called Master Built the Young Lady quoted me a Model nr. 20070115, she did not say which one it was, so I called Bass Pro back and they did indeed conform me that it's the Sportsman Masterbuilt 40" Bluetooth Stainless steel.  They with not charge my card until it's ships.


----------



## BandCollector

BlueWhisper said:


> Now some Russian hacker punks will be able to take over control of your smoker.


LOL!!!...LOL!!!

Until Masterbuilt puts some legitimate effort into their engineering and listens to their consumers' feedback I wouldn't get within ten miles of this Bluetooth venture.

IMHO...John


----------



## nrdk

Definitely interested to see how this turns out, as I've been thinking of upgrading to a MES40 anyways since the MES30 space wise is just not cutting it. On top of that, I love the idea of tinkering with the BT connection and hooking it up to my smart home. O the possibilities.


----------



## geerock

Well, well..... the Gen 3 is here.  Looks like they have taken out some of the lousy features that were in the gen 2 and put some back that worked perfectly fine in the gen 1.  Water bowl, drip tray, vent, etc.  If the controller is fairly accurate and reliable, I think they may have a winner here although that drip tray cover guiding the heat up the right wall is a concern.   Personally I don't give a hoot about blue tooth but for some it may be a useful plus.  Looks like tons of rack space in there.  If I didn't already have a couple of Auber controlled gen 2 cabinets from them sending me constant replacements for failed units I'd consider one.... after you guys test the waters first.  Kinda like what I see, but its all in the electronics.  BTW, whats the heater wattage?


----------



## Bearcarver

geerock said:


> Well, well..... the Gen 3 is here.  Looks like they have taken out some of the lousy features that were in the gen 2 and put some back that worked perfectly fine in the gen 1.  Water bowl, drip tray, vent, etc.  If the controller is fairly accurate and reliable, I think they may have a winner here although that drip tray cover guiding the heat up the right wall is a concern.   Personally I don't give a hoot about blue tooth but for some it may be a useful plus.  Looks like tons of rack space in there.  If I didn't already have a couple of Auber controlled gen 2 cabinets from them sending me constant replacements for failed units I'd consider one.... after you guys test the waters first.  Kinda like what I see, but its all in the electronics.  BTW, whats the heater wattage?


I believe they're actually calling it the Gen #2.5.  Don't know why not go to #3. LOL

Wattage is 1200.

What I've seen or found out so far, I like it !!

AS long as the electronics holds up like the Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## geerock

2.5 huh?  Maybe cause its only a half step better than the gen 2.  : )
Anyway thanks for the info, Bear.  Alk the best to you.


----------



## red dog

Will there be a 30" bluetooth?


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> So far I like what I see.
> 
> I haven't seen much yet, but they turned some of the suggestions I gave them into reality.
> 
> It's easy to see they're trying to make up for the Gen #2 & it's problems.
> 
> I told them to get rid of the left "side" vent & move it to the top left, opposite where the Gen #1 vent is.  They did.
> 
> I told them to turn the interior into something close to the interior of the Gen #1, and get rid of that stupid long slanted drip plate that traps heat on the right side. They Did.
> 
> I told them to keep it hinged left like the Gen #2, instead of hinged right like the Gen #1. They Did.
> 
> I told them to go back to the digital controls being in an easy to replace box like the Gen #1. I can't really tell by the pics how easy it is to replace, but if it doesn't have problems like the Gen #2 had, it may not need replacing.
> 
> So I wouldn't be so quick to condemn it. It could be even better than the Gen #1.  We'll see!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Bear


Why do you prefer the hinges on the left instead of the right? The right side hinges on my MES 30 Gen 1 never bothered me.

I like the idea of the shaded control panel. It's been a big hassle having to shade it with my hand before I read it or may changes.

I can't compare the interior design of this to the Gen 2 because I'm too lazy to access the photos of each. I do see this comes in both 4 and 6 rack models from the photos on the Bluetooth model photos; don't know if that's a 30-inch or a 40-inch. I figure the retail price of these new models will be about the same for the Gen 2 models, with the optional leg kit costing extra. In fact, that leg kit is what interests me the most because I'd buy one for my MES if it would fit.

Still with all these design changes, if the electronic guts and components remain the same beneath all the cosmetic changes, I'm still perfectly happy with mine, which didn't come with a window and in which I use the AMNPS instead of loading wood chips into the drawer.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Why do you prefer the hinges on the left instead of the right? The right side hinges on my MES 30 Gen 1 never bothered me.


I designed & manufactured kitchens, vanities, and entertainment centers for over 20 years.

Whenever it didn't matter which side of a cabinet got hinged, I always hinged the left side.

Reason being, like myself the majority of people are right handed, and I find it more comfortable to open a door with my left hand, and reach for & grab what I want from the cabinet with my right hand. Also less chance for dropping things when you hold it in your best hand.

Same with a smoker, I want to put things in, take them out, baste things, probe things, etc, with my right hand.

Shoot---I only take my right fireplace glove out to my smoker, because I put my AMNPS in & out with my right hand.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> This would be my guess---Depends on the Retailer.
> 
> 4 years ago when I got my All SS MES 40 Gen #1 from Cabela's, all our Sams Club ever had was the black models.
> 
> Bear


What's the interior on the new model made from?


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I designed & manufactured kitchens, vanities, and entertainment centers for over 20 years.
> 
> Whenever it didn't matter which side of a cabinet got hinged, I always hinged the left side.
> 
> Reason being, like myself the majority of people are right handed, and I find it more comfortable to open a door with my left hand, and reach for & grab what I want from the cabinet with my right hand. Also less chance for dropping things when you hold it in your best hand.
> 
> Same with a smoker, I want to put things in, take them out, baste things, probe things, etc, with my right hand.
> 
> Shoot---I only take my right fireplace glove out to my smoker, because I put my AMNPS in & out with my right hand.
> 
> Bear


AHA, Bear! You put your finger on the source of our difference of opinion: I'm left-handed.


----------



## parrot-head

daRicksta said:


> I like the idea of the shaded control panel. It's been a big hassle having to shade it with my hand before I read it or may changes.


I too had trouble with not being able to read the control panel in the sun....until I realized I could just smoke on my screened in porch.  Problem solved.













m_familyguy_quagmire.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Nov 3, 2014


----------



## daricksta

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> I too had trouble with not being able to read the control panel in the sun....until I realized I could just smoke on my screened in porch.  Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m_familyguy_quagmire.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ parrot-head
> __ Nov 3, 2014


So you're smoking inside your screened porch while enjoying tea and scones on the settee out on the veranda? I don't even have a porch! 













71XGg9FZhZL._SL1200_.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Dec 15, 2014


----------



## gathumper

daRicksta said:


> What's the interior on the new model made from?


According to Masterbuilt there will be both stainless and aluminized steel (like the Gen2) depending on the retailer.


----------



## daricksta

gathumper said:


> According to Masterbuilt there will be both stainless and aluminized steel (like the Gen2) depending on the retailer.


Why is aluminized steel not as good? I've got the Gen 1 and have only seen the inside of a Gen 2 a couple of times.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> AHA, Bear! You put your finger on the source of our difference of opinion: I'm left-handed.


Not my fault !!!

When I used to design & build kitchens, I used to ask the customer if they were Left or Right handed, but if I didn't know, I figured Right handed.

There was usually only a couple cabinets that left or right wasn't dictated by the layout. Doors always swing away from appliances, corners, etc.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

daRicksta said:


> So you're smoking inside your screened porch while enjoying tea and scones on the settee out on the veranda? I don't even have a porch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71XGg9FZhZL._SL1200_.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daricksta
> __ Dec 15, 2014


I'm a faithful follower of Brother John Birch
And I belong to the Antioch Baptist Church
And I ain't even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife" ~ Charlie Daniels


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Not my fault !!!
> 
> When I used to design & build kitchens, I used to ask the customer if they were Left or Right handed, but if I didn't know, I figured Right handed.
> 
> There was usually only a couple cabinets that left or right wasn't dictated by the layout. Doors always swing away from appliances, corners, etc.
> 
> Bear


The only time I'm ambidextrous is when working with hand tools. But if the MES had a left hinged door I'd adapt to that because it is what it is. Now that you mention it, all my single door kitchen cabinets are left hinged. The double-doored ones of course have hinges on opposite sides. I have no idea what any of that means. I'm just happy comfy toasty with my MES 30 Gen 1.


----------



## daricksta

Foamheart said:


> I'm a faithful follower of Brother John Birch
> And I belong to the Antioch Baptist Church
> And I ain't even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife" ~ Charlie Daniels


Foam...I love song lyric references. And I happen to have this tune on my iPod. Heard Jimmy Rabbit first play it back in the 70s on L.A. FM radio.


----------



## gathumper

daRicksta said:


> Why is aluminized steel not as good? I've got the Gen 1 and have only seen the inside of a Gen 2 a couple of times.


I haven't used either one, but have read a few issues with the inside of the Gen2 not being as durable as the stainless steel on the Gen1. Personally I just prefer stainless steel. There's areason why commercial kitchens are stainless steel.


----------



## daricksta

gathumper said:


> I haven't used either one, but have read a few issues with the inside of the Gen2 not being as durable as the stainless steel on the Gen1. Personally I just prefer stainless steel. There's areason why commercial kitchens are stainless steel.


I believe my MES 30 Gen 1 has a stainless steel interior but the black powdered steel exterior. I agree about the durability of stainless steel. However, we don't own any major stainless steel appliances because they're more expensive and the exteriors are hard to keep, well, stainless and smudge free.


----------



## ajbert

I've got a Gen1 MES 30 that I'm more than happy with, though it can be a little small at times.

As for the blue tooth part, I can't imagine wanting that.  I'd be a bit scared to find out what the dentist would charge to fix that problem!


----------



## dennispfaff

That's interesting that Masterbuit would manufacture some bluetooth models with stainless steel and some not.  I'm guessing anything less than stainless steel would cheapen the product, and perhaps subject to rust.   I would be interested in one of their new 40 in Bluetooth stainless steel models whenever they become available to retailers.  So... I will wait until they become available, and perhaps see some reviews.

Well I made a order today over the phone with Bass Pro, they are getting towards the end or beginning of the year.  They Rep. from Bass Pro said they have the SS MES 40" Bluetooth Sportsman for $429.99. Item nr. 2150263 and Model nr. 20070315.  I also called Master Built the Young Lady quoted me a Model nr. 20070115, she did not say which one it was, so I called Bass Pro back and they did indeed conform me that it's the Sportsman Masterbuilt 40" Bluetooth Stainless steel.  They with not charge my card until it's ships.
[/quote]


----------



## gary s

I'm a stick burner but enjoy watching and hearing about the watt burner stuff

Gary


----------



## bjamm

Waiting to see pricing.  Got a 30" from Lowes for Xmas but wanting to exchange for the 40" version.  Worthwhile for the new design.  Dont care much about the bluetooth as I already have a WSM 18 and 22.  Want to give electric or propane version a try.  Electric seems easier as it has digital therm so takes away the difficulty of prep for a last minute cook.


----------



## bjamm

Also just found these links - Looks like its available for order!

40" version - $429

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...moker-with-Viewing-Window/product/1408211413/

30" version $329

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...oduct/14072306364315/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

Sadly description says these are steel insulated and not stainless steel.

   25-gauge steel double wall construction with insulated walls.


----------



## dennispfaff

I don't know the difference in quality between 25-gauge steel double wall construction and stainless steel.  If any.  Also I wonder if legs with rear wheels as shown in Masterbuilt's website are included, or a special order "extra"?
Dennis


----------



## gary s

I really like all this new Bluetooth technology  If the smoker works like it is supposed to I think it's neat

Gary


----------



## dennispfaff

12/30/14 just got off the phone with "Ashley" fro. Masterbuilt customer service (after an inordinate long hold)...  she said that the new 40 in Bluetooth smokers are all stainless steel.  Bass Pro has them for $429 and Sam's Club will have them next month, probably a little less expensive.  

She also said she thinks Sam's Club will include the 10 in legs with rear wheels.  The model numbers vary depending on retailer.  For example, the model number at Bass Pro is:  20070315.  Masterbuilt's model number if purchase directly from them is: 20070015 and their price is $452  (does NOT include the 10 in legs).  All the same construction she told me - stainless steel.  We shall see.

Dennis


----------



## gary s

Cool !


----------



## gathumper

I hope that's true, but I'd check carefully, I called twice and got two different stories. The last thing they told me was that some would have stainless interior and some would not, depending on the retailer. I hope they all have ss, that would be a good move, IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver

If they follow their past practice:

Some would have all SS, including the outside.

Some would have black coating outside with SS Door.

But all would be SS inside.

In my area, in the past Cabelas got the All SS, and Sams got the cheap ones.

Bear


----------



## bjamm

Did they say how many racks come with the smoker.  From their website the Sportsman Elite comes with 6 racks.  The standard Masterbuilt comes with 4.    Actually thats the only difference I see between the two models..

Looks like I will wait a week or two till Sams gets them to see the price difference and features; by next month they mean Jan 1st right? :)  I dont care if its stainless all over but that would be a plus.  As long as its SS inside im fine with that if its cheaper.

25 gauge steel is .0209 inches thick.  Double wall means its .0418 inches thick.. not sure if thats good to keep it insulated but i suppose?


----------



## tjohnson

*We'll just have to wait & see when guys start using the new MES*

*I'll get one for testing as soon as they are available locally*


----------



## gary s

Be interesting to see how it test out

gary


----------



## kelly3700

Well my local BassPro got a shipment of both 30" & 40" in. By the time I got there all they had were 30", I bought the last one. Set it all up last night got it ready for today. I have to say it seems nice and is Stainless on the inside. The Bluetooth was easy to set up. I have a brisket and pork loin in now. I'll let y'all know how it goes and try to get some pictures up this afternoon.


----------



## gary s

Post some pictures so we can see

Gary


----------



## tdc129

Anybody get one of these home and working yet?  I'm definitely interested but would like to hear some personal experiences.


----------



## lightsandsirens

kelly3700,

Thinking about getting one of the 40's. Would like to hear what you think about the new bluetooth model along with some picks. Thanks


----------



## budoka

I am very interested to see more about this, seriously thinking of getting one. The only problem is trying to find one in Ontario Canada, I will try contacting Bass Pro to see if they have one. We can't check here for anything online there, it links us to the American site and if you order anything it comes from the States, so taxes, shipping and border brokerage fees and our dollar, It would probably be about $650 -$700 for a 30" by the time I got it.

Still being new here, if anyone has any Ontario, or Canadian shopping tips please let me know, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hank2000

Any one tried out the new mes blue tooth smoker yet. I'm waiting to see how they are working out before I get a new smoker


----------



## talonx

kelly3700 said they were going to cook on it but then disappeared.  :(


----------



## hank2000

What happened


----------



## talonx

Water pan+electrical current incident?  Who knows it was his first and only post.


----------



## brianlamb41

he will be missed.


----------



## old sarge

Anyone with an interest send a PM to kelly3700?


----------



## hank2000

I just sent a pm to kelly3700. Maybe they will get back with me.  Might be interesting


----------



## gary s

Keep us posted

Gary


----------



## htown

Well it's here and I put it to work the MES Bluetooth Digital smoker 40".

I did the pull pork and the Mac and cheese. Everything went ok and the results was great.  One small improvement I love on the system is the light.  It's not on the inside, it's is located on the outside.

Since you can not see anything in the window when smoking, but at night when I pull the Butt out of the smoke from a 15 - 16 hour day. When I open the door with the light on you can see clearing inside the smoker, it's very bright. (Love it)!

 I used Jeff's Naked Rub, for the first time.

I really love the taste.













20150208_203306_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015






I am very satisfied with the built of the smoker.  The Bluetooth worked great without any problems.













20150208_165359_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150208_080131_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150208_083819_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150208_165126_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150209_022418_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150209_022753_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150209_023746_resized.jpg



__ htown
__ Feb 9, 2015


----------



## doug benson

They have them at Bass Pro near Toronto FYI.


----------



## htown

That's where I purchase mines, from Bass Pro in Houston, Texas


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Htown!!------Nice Butt too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's about time somebody got one.

I'll be interested in finding out how even the heat is inside from left to right & on different grill positions.

I like the idea of the light on the outside too. I can see through my glass, but the light inside isn't too bright & hard to keep clean.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Looks like a great unit....   Let us know about the uniformity of temps inside the smoker....


----------



## gary s

Nice I like it and I'm an RF guy

Gary


----------



## tigerregis

Re: Ontario. I bought my 30 inch three or four years ago from Can Tire on sale r $150


----------



## doug benson

I just bought a Blue Tooth 30 inch from Bass Pro yesterday and have yet to set it up and use it.  When I do, I'll report back.  The 40 inch was available for $100 more but I decided on the 30 inch because it's just my wife and myself.  I'm not feeding a family anymore.  Just an occasional visit from the kids or a small party.  I'm hoping the 30 inch has all the bells and whistles of the 40 inch, just a bit smaller.  We'll see.  I like the idea of stainless steel.  I hope it has it inside primarily. I've got a smart phone so I like the idea of being somewhere else and checking on the temps of my smoke regardless where I am.  It's all new, and I'm pumped.  This will be my first smoker.  My nephew had a Gen 1, black and simple and it worked great.  Before he introduced me to it, I had always tried to smoke meat on the BBQ with mixed results.


----------



## bmaddox

Doug Benson said:


> I just bought a Blue Tooth 30 inch from Bass Pro yesterday and have yet to set it up and use it.  When I do, I'll report back.  The 40 inch was available for $100 more but I decided on the 30 inch because it's just my wife and myself.  I'm not feeding a family anymore.  Just an occasional visit from the kids or a small party.  I'm hoping the 30 inch has all the bells and whistles of the 40 inch, just a bit smaller.  We'll see.  I like the idea of stainless steel.  I hope it has it inside primarily. I've got a smart phone so I like the idea of being somewhere else and checking on the temps of my smoke regardless where I am.  It's all new, and I'm pumped.  This will be my first smoker.  My nephew had a Gen 1, black and simple and it worked great.  Before he introduced me to it, I had always tried to smoke meat on the BBQ with mixed results.


If you can exchange the 30" for the 40" I would do it. I have the 30" and cook for just my wife and I and I regret not getting the 40". It isn't the overall capacity that I need but the extra width. I can do plenty of food on the 30" but when I try a wide cut like ribs or a brisket I have to cut it down to fit. 

If being limited on width doesn't matter to you then by all means stick with the 30". Either way I'm sure you will be happy with the MES. Good luck and lets us know how the bluetooth unit works.


----------



## daricksta

I agree with bmaddox about the extra width of the 40 inch coming in handy even if you're only cooking for two people. I have the MES 30 Gen 1 and my only quibble is that when I put pork ribs or brisket on a rack the meat touches both walls until it shrinks during the smoking process. However, the MES 30 was right in my price range and my first smoker so that's why I chose it.

If and when my MES 30 goes south forever I would seriously think about the MES 40 Bluetooth model, although I have no use for the Bluetooth feature.


----------



## gary s

Don't have a MES, I'm an RF guy but a little more room is always better

gary


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I agree with bmaddox about the extra width of the 40 inch coming in handy even if you're only cooking for two people. I have the MES 30 Gen 1 and my only quibble is that when I put pork ribs or brisket on a rack the meat touches both walls until it shrinks during the smoking process. However, the MES 30 was right in my price range and my first smoker so that's why I chose it.
> 
> If and when my MES 30 goes south forever I would seriously think about the MES 40 Bluetooth model, although I have no use for the Bluetooth feature.


I wouldn't eat the part of the meat that touches the walls. The fact that it shrinks later doesn't make it safe to eat.

I would cut it down to avoid touching the walls, as I don't wash the walls of my smoker.

We wash everything that can come in contact with the food, and don't allow the food to touch other parts that are not clean.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Good advice from the Bear

Gary


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't eat the part of the meat that touches the walls. The fact that it shrinks later doesn't make it safe to eat.
> 
> I would cut it down to avoid touching the walls, as I don't wash the walls of my smoker.
> 
> We wash everything that can come in contact with the food, and don't allow the food to touch other parts that are not clean.
> 
> Bear


I wipe down the walls where the meat touches therefore I have no concern about bacterial contamination from those walls. Remember that except for the most virulent bacteria strains temps over 140° kills the little buggers. Seeing as how ribs and briskets cook for over 6 hours at temps of over 225° and their internal temps get up to 190°-205° or so, I am absolutely not worried about food borne illnesses from meat contact with clean stainless steel walls. You place that same raw meat on clean stainless steel racks, don't you? There's no difference where safety is concerned because, as I said, I clean the walls where raw meat had touched them after every smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I wipe down the walls where the meat touches therefore I have no concern about bacterial contamination from those walls. Remember that except for the most virulent bacteria strains temps over 140° kills the little buggers. Seeing as how ribs and briskets cook for over 6 hours at temps of over 225° and their internal temps get up to 190°-205° or so, I am absolutely not worried about food borne illnesses from meat contact with clean stainless steel walls. You place that same raw meat on clean stainless steel racks, don't you? There's no difference where safety is concerned because, as I said, I clean the walls where raw meat had touched them after every smoke.


My walls & ceiling are black, without anything loose, ready to fall off.

My Grills are always clean.

Your walls are clean Stainless Steel???

I'm proud of you!!------In that case it's safe to let your food touch the walls.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> My walls & ceiling are black, without anything loose, ready to fall off.
> 
> My Grills are always clean.
> 
> Your walls are clean Stainless Steel???
> 
> I'm proud of you!!------In that case it's safe to let your food touch the walls.
> 
> Bear


Bear, let's not make this a debate.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear, let's not make this a debate.


There's nothing to debate.

I said it wasn't safe to allow food to touch the sides of the inside of an MES.

You corrected me, because your side walls are clean stainless steel.

I apologize, because I didn't know that----So I'll change it to "My walls are not safe to allow my food to touch them".

Bear


----------



## brianlamb41

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the smoker.


----------



## lightsandsirens

Where's the love?


----------



## daricksta

I left that particular discussion.


----------



## dgb1962

I just order mine from Bass Pro.  It should be here in a couple of weeks.  I have an older 30" MES that really got me hooked.  I can't wait until gets here.


----------



## lightsandsirens

I just saw that Cabelas is now selling the 40 with bluetooth on their website. It shows it in all black without a window and has Cabelas stamped on the front. Not sure if the lack of a window is a deal breaker. Any thoughts?


----------



## foamheart

I would prefer it without a window. The window adds nothing for the smoker but a huge heat leak. Makes the smoker work harder to hold temp, and what does a smoker need the window for anyway? The door should stay shut, there is nothing to see, you're not smoking to a done or color stage, we smoke to IT and you can't see an IT thru the window.

Not to mention having to clean it! Nope, I would rather an insulated door.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> I just saw that Cabelas is now selling the 40 with bluetooth on their website. It shows it in all black without a window and has Cabelas stamped on the front. Not sure if the lack of a window is a deal breaker. Any thoughts?


Matter of Opinion. I'm so used to my window I wouldn't want to go back to my first one without the Window.

Never noticed any problem with excessive heat loss. Easy to clean if you don't let it go too long.

All kinds of things I can see that I can't see without the Window----If some pieces are getting done quicker than others (Might need to rotate pieces), How many pellets are still in my AMNPS, if my smoke is just the way I like it, and other things.

And I do smoke my Bacon to a Color change---Not IT.

Bear


----------



## dgb1962

I there are two differences in the Cabela's version vs the Masterbuilt labeled smoker sold by Bass Pro.  The are the same price, first difference is the window which you stated.  I call that a personal preference,  I don't care either way.  What swayed me get the Bass Pro offering was the second difference, the heating element.  The Cabelas model has an 800 watt element and the Masterbuilt sold at Bass Pro has a 1200 watt element.  Being a big 40" smoker I decided to go with the 1200 watt element.  In theory it should have an easier time keeping a constant temp. in colder weather. Since I liver at 6500 feet and smoke all year round it just made more sense.  

When I was at Bass Pro last week they were doing 10% plus another 30% in rebates if you signed up for their credit card.  I didn't need another card so I did there 6 Pay plan which you can get if you order off the internet.  You have to ask for it when you order.

I hope that helped.


----------



## Bearcarver

DGB1962 said:


> I there are two differences in the Cabela's version vs the Masterbuilt labeled smoker sold by Bass Pro.  The are the same price, first difference is the window which you stated.  I call that a personal preference,  I don't care either way.  What swayed me get the Bass Pro offering was the second difference, the heating element.  The Cabelas model has an 800 watt element and the Masterbuilt sold at Bass Pro has a 1200 watt element.  Being a big 40" smoker I decided to go with the 1200 watt element.  In theory it should have an easier time keeping a constant temp. in colder weather. Since I liver at 6500 feet and smoke all year round it just made more sense.
> 
> When I was at Bass Pro last week they were doing 10% plus another 30% in rebates if you signed up for their credit card.  I didn't need another card so I did there 6 Pay plan which you can get if you order off the internet.  You have to ask for it when you order.
> 
> I hope that helped.


If they're selling a 40" MES with an 800 watt element, I definitely would not want that one!!!

Bear


----------



## lightsandsirens

I didnt realize the Cabelas MES 40 had an 800 watt element. That is definitely a deal breaker. Guess I just assumed that it would have the same element as the Bass Pro model. Thanks DGB1962 for the info. Guess that makes the window or non-window a non issue.


----------



## dgb1962

Glad I could help.


----------



## daricksta

DGB1962 said:


> I there are two differences in the Cabela's version vs the Masterbuilt labeled smoker sold by Bass Pro.  The are the same price, first difference is the window which you stated.  I call that a personal preference,  I don't care either way.  What swayed me get the Bass Pro offering was the second difference, the heating element.  The Cabelas model has an 800 watt element and the Masterbuilt sold at Bass Pro has a 1200 watt element.  Being a big 40" smoker I decided to go with the 1200 watt element.  In theory it should have an easier time keeping a constant temp. in colder weather. Since I liver at 6500 feet and smoke all year round it just made more sense.
> 
> When I was at Bass Pro last week they were doing 10% plus another 30% in rebates if you signed up for their credit card.  I didn't need another card so I did there 6 Pay plan which you can get if you order off the internet.  You have to ask for it when you order.
> 
> I hope that helped.


You made the right choice. Please post your review after you've used it once or twice!


----------



## per2467

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DGB1962*  



 
I there are two differences in the Cabela's version vs the Masterbuilt labeled smoker sold by Bass Pro.  The are the same price, first difference is the window which you stated.  I call that a personal preference,  I don't care either way.  What swayed me get the Bass Pro offering was the second difference, the heating element.  The Cabelas model has an 800 watt element and the Masterbuilt sold at Bass Pro has a 1200 watt element.  Being a big 40" smoker I decided to go with the 1200 watt element.  In theory it should have an easier time keeping a constant temp. in colder weather. Since I liver at 6500 feet and smoke all year round it just made more sense.  

When I was at Bass Pro last week they were doing 10% plus another 30% in rebates if you signed up for their credit card.  I didn't need another card so I did there 6 Pay plan which you can get if you order off the internet.  You have to ask for it when you order.

I hope that helped.  

Actually the 800 watt is the 30 inch and the 1200 watt is the 40 inch.


----------



## dgb1962




----------



## daricksta

per2467 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *DGB1962*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I there are two differences in the Cabela's version vs the Masterbuilt labeled smoker sold by Bass Pro.  The are the same price, first difference is the window which you stated.  I call that a personal preference,  I don't care either way.  What swayed me get the Bass Pro offering was the second difference, the heating element.  The Cabelas model has an 800 watt element and the Masterbuilt sold at Bass Pro has a 1200 watt element.  Being a big 40" smoker I decided to go with the 1200 watt element.  In theory it should have an easier time keeping a constant temp. in colder weather. Since I liver at 6500 feet and smoke all year round it just made more sense.
> 
> When I was at Bass Pro last week they were doing 10% plus another 30% in rebates if you signed up for their credit card.  I didn't need another card so I did there 6 Pay plan which you can get if you order off the internet.  You have to ask for it when you order.
> 
> I hope that helped.
> 
> Actually the 800 watt is the 30 inch and the 1200 watt is the 40 inch.


At least one of the Cabela's-branded Masterbuilt 40" smoker has the 800 watt heating element. And this is one of the new Bluetooth models without the window and the remote. At $429.99 it's way overpriced. http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts


----------



## lightsandsirens

Bummer! Was waiting for Cabelas to finally get the new model in stock. I live 2 mins from Cabelas and 2 hours from the nearest Bass Pro. Just my luck. Makes little sense to produce a 40 with an 800 watt element for Cabelas and a 1200 watt for Pro Bass......and both are the same price!?!


----------



## dgb1962

Yes, both are the same price.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> Bummer! Was waiting for Cabelas to finally get the new model in stock. I live 2 mins from Cabelas and 2 hours from the nearest Bass Pro. Just my luck. Makes little sense to produce a 40 with an 800 watt element for Cabelas and a 1200 watt for Pro Bass......and both are the same price!?!


When I first saw this I thought 800W was a Typo.

It still could be a Typo, but I looked up all the old models, and they have done it with a number of models before.

Digital MES 40s have always been either 800 or 1200.

And Digital MES 30s have always been either 650 or 800.

Bear


----------



## lightsandsirens

Bearcarver said:


> When I first saw this I thought 800W was a Typo.
> 
> It still could be a Typo, but I looked up all the old models, and they have done it with a number of models before.
> 
> Digital MES 40s have always been either 800 or 1200.
> 
> And Digital MES 30s have always been either 650 or 800.
> 
> 
> Bear


Looks like Amazon has the 1200 watt for $375/ free shipping.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> Looks like Amazon has the 1200 watt for $375/ free shipping.


$375 For the new MES 40 Bluetooth????

That sounds like a Great Price, but I'm still waiting to hear some reviews on the new one.

Bear


----------



## dgb1962

Looks like the real deal but with 4 rack system instead of the six.  If mine ever shows up I will do an in-depth revue for you.


----------



## daricksta

Lightsandsirens said:


> Bummer! Was waiting for Cabelas to finally get the new model in stock. I live 2 mins from Cabelas and 2 hours from the nearest Bass Pro. Just my luck. Makes little sense to produce a 40 with an 800 watt element for Cabelas and a 1200 watt for Pro Bass......and both are the same price!?!


Masterbuilt only built what Cabela's asked them to build. I'm a cynical guy anyway but I think Cabela's was trying to make a larger profit off a MES 40. How does one do that? Build a cheaper machine, hope the customers don't notice the underpowered wattage, and sell it for the same price like it's the same model as that of your competitors. I can think of no other reason why Cabela's would sell a 40-inch MES that physically looks like the other models but only has an 800-watt heating element.


----------



## dgb1962

I agree completely.  I will have to rethink my loyalties to Cabelas and double check everything I buy.


----------



## gary s

Yep same here,   You might try this, Sure doesn't hurt to ask. Call Masterbuilt and Bass Pro Shop and tell them your story and ask if the would match their price or at least do free shipping  Might See

Gary


----------



## dgb1962

I was able to order from Bass Pro with free shipping to my closest Bass Pro store.  Unfortunately it is on back order  and won't be available for a couple of weeks.  When it gets here  and I have a chance to test it I  post my opinion.  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!  Once you catch that smoking bug it's addicting.


----------



## foamheart

gary s said:


> Yep same here,   You might try this, Sure doesn't hurt to ask. Call Masterbuilt and Bass Pro Shop and tell them your story and ask if the would match their price or at least do free shipping  Might See
> 
> Gary


I keep telling yall, my last purchase was a new MES40, I bought it direct from Masterbuilt and saved over 200.00. AND if you have problems they do take care of it, no ifs, ands, or butts! Over 200.00 cheaper is a greater than 50% savings, costs only 35.00 from them to me. Heck was so inexpensive I got a cold smoker attachment for it and they almost paid me to take it, it was so inexpensive. Same as the MES40.

You guys go shop Cabelas and Bass Pro, and Sams and Wally World, and Amazon......... Me, I'll call Masterbuilt from now on.


----------



## daveomak

My MES 30 has the 800 watt element and it works perfect....   Most of the time I'm operating it at 5-600 watts or lower....


----------



## Bearcarver

I doubt if there's anything dubious on Cabelas part.

When I bought mine, everybody had black MES 30s & 40s, except Cabelas.

They had the All SS, and the pic in their catalog showed the black exterior.

We called them & they didn't even know what they had----You had to see it in person to know what it was.

When I picked it up, I believe they had over 50 more there----All SS.

There's not always a conspiracy.

And if you have a problem you take it back---No questions asked. That's what the "Bargain Cave" is there for.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

It is my understanding from some earlier posts elsewhere on SMF that the seller can specify model and components which would explain the differences. I know I read that a few months back and it was not challenged so it has to be true.  Right?


----------



## tjwheels

I hope this doesn't constitute hijacking this thread. I picked mine (40" Bluetooth) up at Bass Pro this past Friday and today I was finally able to give it its maiden voyage. Coming from a propane unit to electric these are my observations. The weather was 22 degrees and no wind, one of my major reasons for moving to electric was to smoke in the winter. Smoker reached the set temperature in less than 30 minutes. I was smoking two meatloaf logs at 225 for 2 1/2 hours. Added chips at start and they lasted about 30 minutes, each add after lasted about 45 minutes (4 total). A really nice smoke the entire time. I used the Bluetooth app from Masterbuilt and was a little disappointed in it. The positive with the app is you could monitor the smoker from inside and control temp and time. The problem is connection, you need to be close for it to stay connected. I was about 10 feet away from the smoker through a wall and if I moved 15-20 feet it would lose its connection and I would need to get in line of site to reconnect. I also wish that it had a charting feature that I could view after the smoke was complete. As I watched the temp readings I saw a high of 233 degrees and a low of 207 (after opening the door to use my pen therm to check how close the units probe was). My pen therm and the unit were 2 degrees off both when I checked it during the smoke and a the end. I also had a cheaper probe hanging in the smoker to check chamber temp, it was off by about 8 degrees to the high side. Over all I'm impressed and will try some ribs this weekend.













01_App.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 24, 2015


















02_Before.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 24, 2015


















03_After.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 24, 2015


----------



## tjwheels

WP_20150224_17_13_36_Pro.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 24, 2015





 This is the picture I wanted to post in the above post. Still learning.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the post, TJ !!

I'll be interested in some other things that someone with multiple accurate therms can explore, such as the difference in temp between left & right, and various rack position heights.

However it sounds like so far you had a bit of success.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

tjwheels said:


> WP_20150224_17_13_36_Pro.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tjwheels
> __ Feb 24, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture I wanted to post in the above post. Still learning.


That looks like you have the same functionality of the remotes that came with the Gen2. My remote has connection problems so I just stopped using it. Hopefully the will increase the capabilities of the app.


----------



## gary s

Pretty Neat,   Congrats

Gary


----------



## dgb1962

Thanks Gary.  I enjoy reading your posts.

Greig


----------



## lightsandsirens

It's amazing how much you can learn on this forum!!! Thanks to all in this thread in helping me make a decision on the MES 40!


----------



## tjwheels

Lightsandsirens said:


> It's amazing how much you can learn on this forum!!! Thanks to all in this thread in helping me make a decision on the MES 40!


I was thinking the same thing, I had lurked around the site for a few months and finally joined when I decided to replace my current smoker. There is a lot of helpful people with plenty of great advice. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## tjwheels

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for the post, TJ !!
> 
> I'll be interested in some other things that someone with multiple accurate therms can explore, such as the difference in temp between left & right, and various rack position heights.
> 
> However it sounds like so far you had a bit of success.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Bearcarver - your comment got me to thinking about the chamber temperature and how much it could vary, so today I decided to put it to the test. I used an iGrill2 with the ambient temperature probe. I did the ice water, boiling water test and hit 32 degrees and 209/210 degrees (210.532 is boiling point in my location). The water pan was empty and covered with foil and vent was open all the way. I set my temperature on the smoker to 235 degrees and put the iGrill2 ambient probe on the second shelf back middle for the tip was about a 1/4 inch from the smoker chamber thermometer tip. They both hit 235 degrees within a second of each other. Now on to the test, I took 27 measurements on the bottom, middle and top racks (9 on each rack). For each reading I would put the probe in a location and make sure the smoker temp dropped below 220 degrees. As soon as the smoker hit 235 degrees I would document the iGrill2 temp and move on. I'm not sure what to think of all these numbers but here they are.

I color coded them as follows; Green = within 5 degrees of 235, Blue = more than 5 degrees lower that 235, Yellow = 241 to 255, Orange = 256 - 275 and Red = greater than 275.

  













MES_40.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 28, 2015


















WP_20150228_17_20_34_Pro.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks TJ !!

I appreciate the tests, and that is a help.

Those numbers are interesting, and it looks like the right side, especially the back right is the hottest, like in other MES models, even though the top vent is on the left side of the top.

However those quick shots of measurements like that  don't really show the important part. That would be the temps at different points, once the smoker cycles a few times & settles in to the long time setting.

How fast a spot gets to a certain temp isn't as important as how the different points compare after the smoker settles in for the long smoke.

I generally put a probe about 4" from the left & 4" from the right, both on the second shelf. Then I set it for 230°.

Then I'll take a reading from each of those probes, along with the MES digital reading every 15 minutes for 2 or 3 hours.

That's how I know my heat sensor I use in the bottom right of my Gen #1 works good, because I am able to raise or lower that to even out those measurements.

Bear


----------



## lightsandsirens

Image.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Mar 1, 2015






Finally made it over to Cabelas yesterday. Looks like their MES 40 bluetooth does have the 1200 watt heating element. Website description must have been a typo. Box says it comes with a cover and 1 sausage hanger as well. Thanks TJ for posting your heat test results. Bear, thanks for your input as well. I will use that method when I decide which model to purchase.


----------



## gary s

Nice,  Be waiting to see you fire it up    Congrats

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> Finally made it over to Cabelas yesterday. Looks like their MES 40 bluetooth does have the 1200 watt heating element. Website description must have been a typo. Box says it comes with a cover and 1 sausage hanger as well. Thanks TJ for posting your heat test results. Bear, thanks for your input as well. I will use that method when I decide which model to purchase.


Thanks for that info, L&S !!

LOL----That's what I said earlier:

Number 1----------800 watts could be a typo.

And Number 2------------I doubted there was anything dubious on Cabelas part.

Right on both counts.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> That would be the temps at different points, once the smoker cycles a few times & settles in to the long time setting.
> 
> How fast a spot gets to a certain temp isn't as important as how the different points compare after the smoker settles in for the long smoke.


That is a great point Bear. I notice on my MES that the temp variance from the MES reading and my Maverick gets closer together the longer the unit is running. Mine heats past the set point (about 40 degrees past) the first few times the elements cycles on.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> That is a great point Bear. I notice on my MES that the temp variance from the MES reading and my Maverick gets closer together the longer the unit is running. Mine heats past the set point (about 40 degrees past) the first few times the elements cycles on.


Yup----The longer the run (up or down), the farther it coasts past the set point.

That's why sometimes if I want to go to 230°, I'll set it for 210°. Then after it's done coasting past 210°, I'l reset it for 230°. Takes the big over-run away.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Sounds like some good advice for you watt burners

Gary


----------



## tjwheels

Lightsandsirens said:


> Image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lightsandsirens
> __ Mar 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made it over to Cabelas yesterday. Looks like their MES 40 bluetooth does have the 1200 watt heating element. Website description must have been a typo. Box says it comes with a cover and 1 sausage hanger as well. Thanks TJ for posting your heat test results. Bear, thanks for your input as well. I will use that method when I decide which model to purchase.


My only negatives (after three smokes) are; 1. adding chips during a long smoke. However, I read where this one can be over come with an AMNPS (which I ordered the day after my pork butt smoke) and 2. I would not buy this model simply for the Bluetooth, the range is terrible. I would say 20-25 feet line of sight and if you take it inside you better be closer than that and only one wall between you and your cooker. Other than that I love the MES over my propane. I hated battling the cold and the wind to keep a steady temperature. When I put my pork butt on it was -1 degree and watched it drop to -6 by morning, never had a problem with my temps. Good Luck!


----------



## gary s

I remember when cordless phones first came out the range on them was pretty short too   I'll bet they improve on that

gary


----------



## Bearcarver

tjwheels said:


> My only negatives (after three smokes) are; 1. adding chips during a long smoke. However, I read where this one can be over come with an AMNPS (which I ordered the day after my pork butt smoke) and 2. I would not buy this model simply for the Bluetooth, the range is terrible. I would say 20-25 feet line of sight and if you take it inside you better be closer than that and only one wall between you and your cooker. Other than that I love the MES over my propane. I hated battling the cold and the wind to keep a steady temperature. When I put my pork butt on it was -1 degree and watched it drop to -6 by morning, never had a problem with my temps. Good Luck!


Thanks for those notes, TJ!!

If I end up with one of them, I'll probably mostly use the controls on the smoker.

I don't even have a cell phone anymore, but my Son said if I want, he could fix up an old one for me to use just the bluetooth, and no phone usage----No cost that way.

They should have an "MES remote" option, because my MES 40 Gen #1 remote has much better range than any of my Mavericks!!!

Bear


----------



## gotalotgoingon

tjwheels said:


> My only negatives (after three smokes) are; 1. adding chips during a long smoke. However, I read where this one can be over come with an AMNPS (which I ordered the day after my pork butt smoke) and 2. I would not buy this model simply for the Bluetooth, the range is terrible. I would say 20-25 feet line of sight and if you take it inside you better be closer than that and only one wall between you and your cooker. Other than that I love the MES over my propane. I hated battling the cold and the wind to keep a steady temperature. When I put my pork butt on it was -1 degree and watched it drop to -6 by morning, never had a problem with my temps. Good Luck!


I bought one from Bass Pro last Thursday but had to work this past weekend and today was the first chance I got to season it. I have had no problem with the MES connecting to my iPhone 6. I have been working in my basement, drywalling my storm shelter that has 8" concrete walls. I also have to go through two sets of standard walls and I never lost connection until I put my phone into my pocket. Once I took it back and got it reconnected (I stood in the shelter to reconnect) I never lost connection again. I would say that I was anywhere from 25-50 yards away in the basement at any given time.


----------



## lightsandsirens

tjwheels said:


> My only negatives (after three smokes) are; 1. adding chips during a long smoke. However, I read where this one can be over come with an AMNPS (which I ordered the day after my pork butt smoke) and 2. I would not buy this model simply for the Bluetooth, the range is terrible. I would say 20-25 feet line of sight and if you take it inside you better be closer than that and only one wall between you and your cooker. Other than that I love the MES over my propane. I hated battling the cold and the wind to keep a steady temperature. When I put my pork butt on it was -1 degree and watched it drop to -6 by morning, never had a problem with my temps. Good Luck!



TJ, My first purchase will be an AMNPS and pellets. I've read that's the way to go with an MES. Let us know how it works out for you. Did your smoker come with the cover? Not a big deal for me, just wondering.


----------



## tjwheels

Lightsandsirens said:


> TJ, My first purchase will be an AMNPS and pellets. I've read that's the way to go with an MES. Let us know how it works out for you. Did your smoker come with the cover? Not a big deal for me, just wondering.


Lights - I purchased mine at Bass Pro and there was no cover and no sausage holder, I've read that Cabala's overs a cover and sausage holder. Also, there is a coupon code for A-MAZE-N-SMOKER that saved me 20%. It expired on the 28th but I see it's still showing up on this site.


----------



## tjwheels

gotalotgoingon said:


> I bought one from Bass Pro last Thursday but had to work this past weekend and today was the first chance I got to season it. I have had no problem with the MES connecting to my iPhone 6. I have been working in my basement, drywalling my storm shelter that has 8" concrete walls. I also have to go through two sets of standard walls and I never lost connection until I put my phone into my pocket. Once I took it back and got it reconnected (I stood in the shelter to reconnect) I never lost connection again. I would say that I was anywhere from 25-50 yards away in the basement at any given time.


Gotalot - I have only used it with my iPad 2 so maybe that is my problem (old technology). I have a Lumia 1520 phone that is Windows based and have great success with Bluetooth connections. But with that being said Masterbuilt does not offer an app for the Windows platform. I'll install the app on the kids iPhone 6 and see if I can have a little better success.


----------



## tjwheels

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for those notes, TJ!!
> 
> If I end up with one of them, I'll probably mostly use the controls on the smoker.
> 
> I don't even have a cell phone anymore, but my Son said if I want, he could fix up an old one for me to use just the bluetooth, and no phone usage----No cost that way.
> 
> They should have an "MES remote" option, because my MES 40 Gen #1 remote has much better range than any of my Mavericks!!!
> 
> Bear


 I agree with you Bear, give me a darn remote option!


----------



## foamheart

It just seems something is inheritly wrong with running your smoker by telephones......LOL

You need a Star-Trek badge, just touch it and say, cook the pork butt. Then Scotty would come back and say, BUT captain the dilithium crystals! Damn it Mr Scott I said low and slow!


----------



## tjwheels

tjwheels said:


> Gotalot - I have only used it with my iPad 2 so maybe that is my problem (old technology). I have a Lumia 1520 phone that is Windows based and have great success with Bluetooth connections. But with that being said Masterbuilt does not offer an app for the Windows platform. I'll install the app on the kids iPhone 6 and see if I can have a little better success.


I just loaded the app to the kids iPhone 6 and the range is not any better for me. I don't know if you are part of the fortunate majority or the fortunate minority but either way good for you. Even with this issue I'm still liking my smoker a lot.


----------



## tjwheels

Foamheart said:


> It just seems something is inheritly wrong with running your smoker by telephones......LOL
> 
> You need a Star-Trek badge, just touch it and say, cook the pork butt. Then Scotty would come back and say, BUT captain the dilithium crystals! Damn it Mr Scott I said low and slow!


Now that's funny, but Mr Spock will remain silent, RIP Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## gotalotgoingon

tjwheels said:


> I just loaded the app to the kids iPhone 6 and the range is not any better for me. I don't know if you are part of the fortunate majority or the fortunate minority but either way good for you. Even with this issue I'm still liking my smoker a lot.


Sorry to hear that. It may be the fact that I live is a small town, a Village to be exact, and there is not a lot of other signal interference.


----------



## dennispfaff

I received a reply email today 3/12/15 from Masterbuilt's Customer Service that Sam's Club now carries their Bluetooth 40 in smoker, although in checking  Sam's website and they do not show it yet. Guess I will check it out at a Sam's Club store.
Dennis


----------



## mab007

That's great news.  My Sams club still has the same 4, 40 in MES Gen2 (RF, non-bluetooth) that they have had prior to Xmas.  (3 in a box, one on display) They have not marked them down from the xcellent price of $299.  I hope they swap out the stock and bring in the new BT model.   I have not seen the BT ones on Amazon yet, anyone else notice them anywhere other than Bass or Cabelas - both of those companies not local to me.

My Lowes is discounting their 30 in MES (not sure which Gen, but not BT) to $179...tempting


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I received a reply email today 3/12/15 from Masterbuilt's Customer Service that Sam's Club now carries their Bluetooth 40 in smoker, although in checking Sam's website and they do not show it yet. Guess I will check it out at a Sam's Club store.
> Dennis


That's good to check in person, because many times they don't list what they have, and sometimes you can call them & they don't know either, because their paperwork is not up to date.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I agree with checking in person.  I get a s Sam's bulletin about one a week but you have to check in person here  Now in saying that here recently what I started doing with NT  but Walmart and Sam's do the same  Order on line and have it shipped to the store at no charge.

Gary


----------



## foamheart

Get one of the large floor dollies, and ram it into the opem MES, then come back and offer 'em 50% as a damaged and dented unit.....ROFL....


----------



## brianlamb41

Foamheart said:


> Get one of the large floor dollies, and ram it into the opem MES, then come back and offer 'em 50% as a damaged and dented unit.....ROFL....


That's not the worst idea in the world.


----------



## dgb1962

Well it looks like I may have to eat crow on this one.  After reading your post I decided to go to Cabelas and Bass Pro to see if i could determine what is what.  I hit Cabelas at 4:00pm local time and they had the new 40-inch smoker on the floor.  I searched high and low and finally found one in the box and it does say 1200 watt.  I questioned the gentleman working the floor if he know why the box says it is a 1200 watt element when their website says 800 watt.  He assured me that the mistake was on Masterbuilt's end and Cabelas had posted the correct information.  He suggested that I call Masterbuilt and see if I could get a clarification.  Seem I missed closing time by about ten minutes.  So I spent yesterday driving back and forth between Cabelas and Bass Pro trying to come up with an answer.  As far as I can tell the heating elements in the two units are identical.  Having exhausted most of the day coming to that conclusion.  I decided to take a chance and get the 40-incher from Cabelas.  That solid insulated door was no mach for the huge heat loss from the big glass viewing window in the Bass Pro model.  I put it together this morning and found several stickers on the back stating that it was a 1200 watt element also.  It is going through it's curing cycle right now.  I will be calling Masterbuilt tomorrow to see what they have to say.  I was hoping the wattage would be stamped on the heating element bracket, but I couldn't find anything.  I hope this helps anyone who is still on the fence about which version to get.  Three pros about the Cabelas version; 1 - solid, insulated door, 2 - comes with a cover, 3 - comes with a CD of 40+ kickbutt smoker recipes.


----------



## tjohnson

Looks like this new Bluetooth Model MES still has the same "Hot Spot Issues" and the Old Model MES

The Right Rear Corner is extremely HOT, and should be avoided

IMHO: If Masterbuilt centered the element, rather than making it offset to the right, the temperature should be somewhat even on both sides of the smoker.

There's a reason the element in your oven is centered


----------



## Bearcarver

DGB1962 said:


> Well it looks like I may have to eat crow on this one.  After reading your post I decided to go to Cabelas and Bass Pro to see if i could determine what is what.  I hit Cabelas at 4:00pm local time and they had the new 40-inch smoker on the floor.  I searched high and low and finally found one in the box and it does say 1200 watt.  I questioned the gentleman working the floor if he know why the box says it is a 1200 watt element when their website says 800 watt.  He assured me that the mistake was on Masterbuilt's end and Cabelas had posted the correct information.  He suggested that I call Masterbuilt and see if I could get a clarification.  Seem I missed closing time by about ten minutes.  So I spent yesterday driving back and forth between Cabelas and Bass Pro trying to come up with an answer.  As far as I can tell the heating elements in the two units are identical.  Having exhausted most of the day coming to that conclusion.  I decided to take a chance and get the 40-incher from Cabelas.  That solid insulated door was no mach for the huge heat loss from the big glass viewing window in the Bass Pro model.  I put it together this morning and found several stickers on the back stating that it was a 1200 watt element also.  It is going through it's curing cycle right now.  I will be calling Masterbuilt tomorrow to see what they have to say.  I was hoping the wattage would be stamped on the heating element bracket, but I couldn't find anything.  I hope this helps anyone who is still on the fence about which version to get.  Three pros about the Cabelas version; 1 - solid, insulated door, 2 - comes with a cover, 3 - comes with a CD of 40+ kickbutt smoker recipes.


Yup---The best way to tell is on the plate on the back of the MES. It includes the wattage.

As for your 3 Pros about the version---That's a matter of opinion:

#1  I wouldn't want the one without the window in the door---Not after having one with a window & one without a window.

#2  Comes with a cover is a real good thing.

#3  That CD of 40 Smokes is only good if the smokes are done right on the CD. I haven't seen their CD, but if it's anything like their written recipes, it's not much help. Things like using water in the pan & soaking the chips, you will find out are not good things to do.

Bear


----------



## dgb1962

So noted and yes, I should have said IMHO


----------



## dennispfaff

I wish there were a Cabelas near me (So. Calif) because I would prefer one with a solid door vs. the glass window model that BPS carries.


----------



## daricksta

My MES 30 Gen 1 doesn't have a window and I'm OK with it.

Great investigative work on your part, DGB.


----------



## chuckerg

OK so I got one from Cabelas to replace the MES30 that got destroyed by an Ice slide. seasoned and one use for 4 racks and beans so far. heres what I can say the blue tooth bit is great if withing feet of my sliding glass doors and the smoker is right next to those so kinda pointless unless VERY cold. Biggest problem so far is cannot keep the Amazen try lit have moved it all over the place and no luck with the loader pulled completely out and vent wide open. this is a fixable ( I hope ) problem and have yet to find any solid answer on it yet for positioning. other than that it is everything my 30 was only bigger


----------



## Bearcarver

chuckerg said:


> OK so I got one from Cabelas to replace the MES30 that got destroyed by an Ice slide. seasoned and one use for 4 racks and beans so far. heres what I can say the blue tooth bit is great if withing feet of my sliding glass doors and the smoker is right next to those so kinda pointless unless VERY cold. Biggest problem so far is cannot keep the Amazen try lit have moved it all over the place and no luck with the loader pulled completely out and vent wide open. this is a fixable ( I hope ) problem and have yet to find any solid answer on it yet for positioning. other than that it is everything my 30 was only bigger


I'm just going by pictures of the Gen # 2.5:

Have you tried the AMNPS on the floor on the left, under the water pan?---It would need some kind of bars under it to allow air to get under it.

Or on the left on the bottom smoking rack, just above the water Pan?  

NO WATER in water Pan !!!

Does your AMNPS keep smoking for hours if you let it go outside of the smoker??

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bear gives lots of good advice , If you look at the way his Step by Step's turn out he knows what he is talking about on setting up a watt burner.   And he is a pretty nice guy 

Gary


----------



## old sarge

Foamheart said:


> You need a Star-Trek badge, just touch it and say, cook the pork butt. Then Scotty would come back and say, BUT captain the dilithium crystals! Damn it Mr Scott I said low and slow!


Well, my wife has no star trek badge, and my name is not Scotty, but when she says "cook the pork butt", it gets done.

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bear gives lots of good advice , If you look at the way his Step by Step's turn out he knows what he is talking about on setting up a watt burner.   And he is a pretty nice guy
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

You're too kind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I'm just going by pictures of the Gen # 2.5:
> 
> Have you tried the AMNPS on the floor on the left, under the water pan?---It would need some kind of bars under it to allow air to get under it.
> 
> Or on the left on the bottom smoking rack, just above the water Pan?
> 
> NO WATER in water Pan !!!
> 
> Does your AMNPS keep smoking for hours if you let it go outside of the smoker??
> 
> Bear


Does your AMNPS keep smoking for hours if you let it go outside of the smoker?? This is the #1 test many newbie AMNPS users never conduct. I used to notice that when I had problems keeping it lit inside my AMNPS after I finished the smoke and there was no meat inside the smoker the AMNPS would then continue to burn until the wood pellets had turned to ash and gone out. It would also burn with no problem on the ground before being placed inside the smoker. That confirmed to me the problem was not with the AMNPS but with the airflow inside the MES 30. I've mentioned in other posts how I fixed that problem last year.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Does your AMNPS keep smoking for hours if you let it go outside of the smoker?? This is the #1 test many newbie AMNPS users never conduct. I used to notice that when I had problems keeping it lit inside my AMNPS after I finished the smoke and there was no meat inside the smoker the AMNPS would then continue to burn until the wood pellets had turned to ash and gone out. It would also burn with no problem on the ground before being placed inside the smoker. That confirmed to me the problem was not with the AMNPS but with the airflow inside the MES 30. I've mentioned in other posts how I fixed that problem last year.


Yup----And then after it's been smoking good, because it was lit properly, it's really hard to get it to stop smoking. You have to separate the unburned from the burning pellets real good. It just doesn't want to stop !!!

This tells me that the Number one reason for them going out is because they weren't lit properly to begin with. Then comes high altitude, poor air flow, damp pellets, etc, etc....

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----And then after it's been smoking good, because it was lit properly, it's really hard to get it to stop smoking. You have to separate the unburned from the burning pellets real good. It just doesn't want to stop !!!
> 
> This tells me that the Number one reason for them going out is because they weren't lit properly to begin with. Then comes high altitude, poor air flow, damp pellets, etc, etc....
> 
> Bear


I always forget about the high altitude part but then I have a high attitude so perhaps that's why. No idea what that means but it was fun to write.

I typically have enough unburnt pellets left so I do that separating thing when I'm done. Even though my garage is uninsulated which means it gets damp during the winter, I can have leftover pellets from the previous summer sitting in my AMNPS and when I bring it for the new summer of smoking those pellets when mixed with pellets out of the plastic bag will both light and burn. This is why I've never bothered to nuke the pellets; never had a need to.


----------



## mummel

Are then any Gen 2.5 models that dont have bluetooth or any fancy gimics?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Are then any Gen 2.5 models that dont have bluetooth or any fancy gimics?


I got from a good source that they are all Bluetooth.

Only options I know that you could get without would be No glass in door, 4 grills instead of 6.

Some have legs on bottom instead of the closed in thing with the drawer, but I have no idea which is cheaper.

Like I said, since it is so new you just gotta shop around.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Yeah I will skip the window Re: cleaning.  I probalby wont need more than 4 grills.  Leg's would be nice.  I will see what I can find.


----------



## mummel

MB_Blue.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 9, 2015


----------



## lightsandsirens

Hey guys, got a flier in the mail today from Cabelas. MES 40 Bluetooth is on sale - $379.99. Save $50. Flier says sale is for Ohio and WV stores , not sure about others and online. I've been waiting for it to go on sale.....time to pull the trigger!


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> Hey guys, got a flier in the mail today from Cabelas. MES 40 Bluetooth is on sale - $379.99. Save $50. Flier says sale is for Ohio and WV stores , not sure about others and online. I've been waiting for it to go on sale.....time to pull the trigger!


Well if you're gonna get one of those, I doubt if you'll find a better price than that by waiting.

Don't forget to keep us posted on your success!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

Thanks for sharing.  Try and find a coupon and stack it.


----------



## mummel

It's $380 on the website, looks like it's nationwide.


----------



## mummel

How does that shield protect the LCD panel?


----------



## mummel

Also I'm pretty sure you can get Bass Pro to price match if there isnt a Cabelas nearby.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> How does that shield protect the LCD panel?


It doesn't actually protect it.

It keeps the Sun off, so you can read it easier.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie

daRicksta said:


> AHA, Bear! You put your finger on the source of our difference of opinion: I'm left-handed.


I am a lefty as well. Just wondering....which sock/shoe do you put on first?


----------



## daricksta

inkjunkie said:


> I am a lefty as well. Just wondering....which sock/shoe do you put on first?


Left sock always goes on first. With the shoes, I'm just so darned capricious that if I've just put on my right sock and so the right foot is on my left knee I'll reach for the right shoe first. If I need to go get the shoes after both socks are already on, it'll typically be the left shoe first unless I choose the right one instead.

And you?


----------



## inkjunkie

daRicksta said:


> Left sock always goes on first. With the shoes, I'm just so darned capricious that if I've just put on my right sock and so the right foot is on my left knee I'll reach for the right shoe first. If I need to go get the shoes after both socks are already on, it'll typically be the left shoe first unless I choose the right one instead.
> 
> And you?


right side first. Every time I go out to get new boots I always try on just the right side.


----------



## Bearcarver

inkjunkie said:


> right side first. Every time I go out to get new boots I always try on just the right side.


Sounds familiar----If the right shoe isn't too tight you're good to go, because most people's right foot is a half size bigger than the left?????

Bear


----------



## gary s

My feet started growing again about 2 years ago  

Gary


----------



## daricksta

inkjunkie said:


> right side first. Every time I go out to get new boots I always try on just the right side.


I imagine when you were in kindergarten and after nap you tried to put your left shoe on first the teacher beat your left foot with a ruler. I started school in the 1950s and my mom tells me that I complained to her when the teacher tried to make me write right-handed. She ordered the school to stop (her school successfully turned her into a right hand writer although she was left handed). So, I proudly wear the left hander's tattoo (permanently ink smudge on the side of my left hand) to show my victory over the system!

As for the shoes thing, I'm actually ambidextrous when it comes to using hand tools so that's why I mix and match the order I put my shoes on. But typically it's left shoe first.


----------



## mab007

SAM'S MES 40 $329!!!!  

Sam's Club Gaithersburg - Marlyand

Woohoo!!!!  I just got it, got it home it will be set up and seasoned and then I'm Smokin!

Got the square trade 3 year for $29 as well.

4 rack

glass front

1200 watt

Bluetooth

with legs and wheels.  photos and impressions later.  Thanks to all the good folks who guided me - DaRicksta, Bear, and others ALL who suggested in your posts that the 40 was the way to go.


----------



## Bearcarver

mab007 said:


> SAM'S MES 40 $329!!!!
> 
> Sam's Club Gaithersburg - Marlyand
> 
> Woohoo!!!!  I just got it, got it home it will be set up and seasoned and then I'm Smokin!
> 
> Got the square trade 3 year for $29 as well.
> 
> 4 rack
> 
> glass front
> 
> 1200 watt
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> with legs and wheels.  photos and impressions later.  Thanks to all the good folks who guided me - DaRicksta, Bear, and others ALL who suggested in your posts that the 40 was the way to go.


Congrats!!

Now you're in business!!

Here's some things you can do with it:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Congrats on the new Toy

Gary


----------



## mummel

Great price, well done.


----------



## five string

Just picked up one at Sam's for $ 329.00. You can order it online from Sam's for $ 299.00.


----------



## mummel

But you guys are talking about the Gen 2 model no?  Im LF 2.5,


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> But you guys are talking about the Gen 2 model no?  Im LF 2.5,


This thread is so long I've forgotten exactly what you're looking for and I'm too lazy to click on the previous pages.

But here you go, Mummel, to be released 6-30-2015. You can preorder now.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> This thread is so long I've forgotten exactly what you're looking for and I'm too lazy to click on the previous pages.
> 
> *But here you go, Mummel, to be released 6-30-2015. You can preorder now.*


What am I missing??
 

I see no difference between this Gen 2.5 & the one that came out in Dec, 2014.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> What am I missing??
> 
> 
> I see no difference between this Gen 2.5 & the one that came out in Dec, 2014.
> 
> Bear


The current Sams Club one has the exhaust on the side.  The new one arriving in 6-9 weeks will have the damper on top.













0009442826684_A?wid=1500&hei=1500&fmt=jpg&qlt=80



__ mummel
__ Apr 19, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> The current Sams Club one has the exhaust on the side.  The new one arriving in 6-9 weeks will have the damper on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0009442826684_A?wid=1500&hei=1500&fmt=jpg&qlt=80
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 19, 2015


The one in this pic is a Gen #2.

The Gen #2.5 that came out in December has all the same things as the one coming out in June, including the top vent being on the top, back, left corner.

I still don't see a difference between the December #2.5 and the announced June #2.5.

Maybe they mean the one coming in June is new to Sams Club???

Bear


----------



## mummel

The pic was pulled from the Sams Club website


----------



## five string

The new one I just bought at Sam's is labeled on the box as Masterbuilt 40" BLUETOOTH DIGITAL ELECTRIC SMOKER.  I'm not familiar with the Gen. 2.

Five String













MB Box.jpg



__ five string
__ Apr 19, 2015


----------



## wichita chief

I've been following MES threads for a little bit and doing some reading of past threads. My 'ol lady has expressed interest in getting one as she is too intimidated to use my OK Joes offset wood smoker. Mind you I'm just getting better at using it myself. I know I know. The whole wood vs. electric debate. Yada yada yada. I realize the virtues of a MES.  I see virtue in having _both_. Maybe once we would get a MES I'd have no interest in the offset. I  could see that if we are doing just a few things I'd (or we'd) use the MES. If we are doing half a freezer of things we'd use the offset. I like trying different things and to an extent smoking is smoking so the cooking principles apply to both. I'm not trying to hijack here. I'm just long winded like that. I guess I could have just said I use a wood smoker and have interest in trying a MES. What fun is that? But I have been off work from back surgery and I have been on different forums I follow a bit more. This also means I won't be buying one until I know when I can get back to work. (the whole paying bills first thing) Which I think will be after my doc appt this week. I stay pretty busy in the summer with work and mowing the Mon in laws place, another property, and my place. I don't have a lot of Saturdays I can be free to smoke like I'd like. I prefer not to do it on Sunday in case the smoke takes long. Hence the overnight ability to use a MES at a constant temp _unattended_ (for the most part) is what really intrigues me.

  Now where I was really going......I have read the gen vs. gen 2 threads enough to know the gen 1 SS 40" would be my choice. Looking at Bears comments about the changes he sees incorporated into the 2.5 has me at least considering the 2.5. Bluetooth is not a biggie for me. Good performance and minimal problems are.  I'd wait until a little bit more cook time has been reported back from the early purchasers before I pull that trigger. Yet I don't see the 2.5 listed on Sams, or Cabellas like some have said. I see it on Bass Pro ($429 says in stock) and Amazon ($392 {normally $499} says ships June 30th). By June 30th the price might change. Hell it's not even showing up on Masterbuilt. I have seen the Masterbuilt video they put out I just don't see it on their products page. No big issue. Just weird. I have been leaning towards getting the gen 1 I mentioned at Academy sports locally for $299. (no 2.5 shown) They are opening up a store on my side of town at the end of the month and I might be able to catch some "store opening" sales or coupons to lower it a bit. That's why my interest in the 2.5 grown a little bit more urgent. A lot if "if's". _If_ I can get back to work this week._ If _they sweeten the deals in store. I just might have to skip the extra $130-$?? I'd spend on the "new and improved" version and pull the trigger. No Bass Pro here. Cabellas though. Amazon ships free. Come on tax money!!

   Any 2.5 owners think the performance of the unit is worth $130 & up over the gen1? Thanks for reading a long winded question!!


----------



## wichita chief

Five String. I don't see it anywhere on Sams site. I haven't been to the store yet.


----------



## five string

The new one I just bought at Sam's is labeled on the box as Masterbuilt 40" BLUETOOTH DIGITAL ELECTRIC SMOKER.  I'm not familiar with the Gen. 2. Has the vent at top left.

Five String













MB Box.jpg



__ five string
__ Apr 19, 2015


----------



## five string

I got this one at the store. Sam's is advertising one online for $ 299.00, but I can't guarantee that is the new Bluetooth model.

Five String


----------



## wichita chief

$329 for the one you bought Five?


----------



## Bearcarver

Five String said:


> The new one I just bought at Sam's is labeled on the box as Masterbuilt 40" BLUETOOTH DIGITAL ELECTRIC SMOKER.  I'm not familiar with the Gen. 2.
> 
> Five String


OK---Now that you have a Bluetooth model that isn't waiting until June to come out, tell me where the top Vent is. It should be on the top, in the back left corner.

Bear


----------



## five string

Right...at the store it's $ 329.00 cash & carry.

Five String


----------



## five string

Has the vent at top left.

Five String


----------



## Bearcarver

Five String said:


> Has the vent at top left.
> 
> Five String


Thanks------That's what I thought.

Therefore I still don't see any difference between the 2.5 that came out in December and the one somebody is saying is coming out in June.

I don't think anything new is coming out in June, and there is no reason to.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I dont have a Sams Club membership so dont want to waste the 10%.  Good deal though.  Be sure to pickup the $30 square trade 3 year warranty!


----------



## mummel

Does the app have temp alarms??//


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> What am I missing??
> 
> 
> I see no difference between this Gen 2.5 & the one that came out in Dec, 2014.
> 
> Bear


From what I read only the 30" was released in December. The 40" will be released in June.


----------



## wichita chief

Five String has a 40" in the picture of the one he just bought. I might have to cruise up to Sams to see what's in store here. Even though my card needs renewing you can still go cruise the isles.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> From what I read only the 30" was released in December. The 40" will be released in June.


But Five String already got the MES40 #2.5 Bluetooth, and it's only April.

I still say, "Nothing is coming out in June---They've all been out since December, and are mostly on backorder".

The only way anything new would come out in June is if they made changes, and apparently there's no reason for changes.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bass Pro, Cabelas and now apparently Sams Club all have the 40 MES Bluetooth Gen 2.5 (although Sams is offering the older model through their website, looks like you need to go in store).  Amazon will have it in June.  Nothing at Home Depot or Lowes yet.

All I need is a 40 MES Gen 2.5 but no window or Bluetooth.  Com'on Masterbuilt, release it already!


----------



## mummel

Where do you guys put the AMPS in the 40?  I assume below the water tray to not have the pellets go out.  But how does that affect the smoke/heat distribution?  Does it fit on the left side below the water tray?













20150317_194034.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Where do you guys put the AMPS in the 40?  I assume below the water tray to not have the pellets go out.  But how does that affect the smoke/heat distribution?  Does it fit on the left side below the water tray?


Looks to me like it would fit below the water pan on the left, but if I would put it there, I'd jack it up with something to allow air to get under it.

Another place would be on top of the water pan (No Water In Pan).

Or a last resort on the bottom grill rack.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Looks to me like it would fit below the water pan on the left, but if I would put it there, I'd jack it up with something to allow air to get under it.
> 
> Another place would be on top of the water pan (No Water In Pan).
> 
> Or a last resort on the bottom grill rack.
> 
> Bear


Will it fit there?  What would you use to prop it up on?













AMPS.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## tjwheels

I purchased my MES 2.5 from Bass Pro a couple of months ago, looking at the box Five String posted I can see two differences. One would be four cooking racks vs six on the Bass Pro unit and the other would be the the base. Bass Pro unit does not have legs and has wheels. After several uses my only complaint would be the bluetooth is somewhat over rated.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Will it fit there?  What would you use to prop it up on?


I don't have one yet, but it certainly looks like it would fit there. Looks like plenty of room in all 3 directions.

I would use something like thin metal bars stacked under the AMNPS. I would cover as little as possible under it, to allow the air flow to come up through the bottom. Maybe something like 2 pieces of aluminum box tubing 1/2" X 1" high. Anything similar. (NO Galvanized!!!)

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Will it fit there?  What would you use to prop it up on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMPS.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 20, 2015


You could get some stainless steel bolts and add "feet" to the AMNPS to get it up a few inches.


----------



## tjwheels

mummel said:


> Will it fit there?  What would you use to prop it up on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMPS.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 20, 2015


I'm thinking I'm going to drill some holes in the bottom corners of my AMPS and use nuts and bolts to raise it.


----------



## bmaddox

tjwheels said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to drill some holes in the bottom corners of my AMPS and use nuts and bolts to raise it.


Just make sure they are stainless and not zinc or galvanized and you will be good to go.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> You could get some stainless steel bolts and add "feet" to the AMNPS to get it up a few inches.


There's a good idea, and make them as high as you can & still be low enough to clear the bottom of the water pan.

If you do weld anything, be sure to weld to the existing crossbars---Not to the perforated steel. You don't want to plug up any little holes.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Doesn't the AMPS come with legs?  See the pic.  How high would you want to lift it?













517okroyrUL.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## bmaddox

IMG_1547.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Apr 7, 2015






Most of the UDS builds on here use SS bolts to raise the baskets up and it works great. Here I used some 3.5" carriage bolts with fender washers to raise my basket.


----------



## Bearcarver

tjwheels said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to drill some holes in the bottom corners of my AMPS and use nuts and bolts to raise it.


Cool---Small bolts, so they don't block a lot of air holes.

Most people don't know the reasons for the cross bar feet are to keep from twisting, and to keep from welding a straight line, blocking a bunch of holes all in the same row.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Doesn't the AMPS come with legs?  See the pic.  How high would you want to lift it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 517okroyrUL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 20, 2015


As high as you can fit under that spot !!!

There's not a whole lot of wind in the bottom corner of that smoker---You want to use all of the air you can!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

Anyone got a pic of a raised AMPS using bolts like this?


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> As high as you can fit under that spot !!!
> 
> There's not a whole lot of wind in the bottom corner of that smoker---You want to use all of the air you can!!
> 
> Bear


Bear where does the wind come in from?  The wood chip feeder?  Are you able to control the air inflow by turning the chip feeder?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear where does the wind come in from?  The wood chip feeder?  Are you able to control the air inflow by turning the chip feeder?


LOL---I was kidding about the Wind, meaning there isn't a lot of reason for any air to move around over in that corner.

Some People turn their chip dumper 180° to allow more air to come in through there, but that doesn't mean it's going all the way over to the bottom left corner. I never had to play around with the dumper or the chip drawer for my AMNPS to work, but they're all different.

You should have plenty of ideas by now.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Yeah I figured the AMPS needed oxygen to combust, and that the oxygen would be supplied through the wood chip feeder.  The air would probably flow up the right side, and out the top left exhaust.  You'll probably find a smoke ball in the bottom left.  It would be great if someone here used and AMPS in that spot in the new 2.5 40 and had some feedback.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> But Five String already got the MES40 #2.5 Bluetooth, and it's only April.
> 
> I still say, "Nothing is coming out in June---They've all been out since December, and are mostly on backorder".
> 
> The only way anything new would come out in June is if they made changes, and apparently there's no reason for changes.
> 
> Bear


Then my friend...what do you say to THIS?????!!!!!!!!!:


Or is this Generation 3.0? I've lost count. But the 30" version of this was released in December.


----------



## bmaddox

@daRicksta  that could just be the release date for Amazon. Since Masterbuilt sells "exclusive" models at different stores they might be holding off on Amazon to let their exclusive models sell first.


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> Then my friend...what do you say to THIS?????!!!!!!!!!:
> 
> 
> Or is this Generation 3.0? I've lost count. But the 30" version of this was released in December.


This is Amazon's Gen 2.5.  You can get the same version at Cams, Cabelas and Bass Pro today.


----------



## daricksta

bmaddox said:


> @daRicksta  that could just be the release date for Amazon. Since Masterbuilt sells "exclusive" models at different stores they might be holding off on Amazon to let their exclusive models sell first.


Thanks, Bmaddox. I bet you're right.


----------



## mummel

Whats the range of the bluetooth in this smoker?


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> This is Amazon's Gen 2.5.  You can get the same version at Cams, Cabelas and Bass Pro today.


So the 2.5 has the fancy shmancy sunshade on the controller display panel, right?


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> So the 2.5 has the fancy shmancy sunshade on the controller display panel, right?


Yeah.  I thought it closed and protected the LCD but its fixed and used for reading the LCD.  Looks like a unnecessary addition.


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> Whats the range of the bluetooth in this smoker?


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Yeah.  I thought it closed and protected the LCD but its fixed and used for reading the LCD.  Looks like a unnecessary addition.


Actually there are people on here that built covers for their Gen1's so they could read it in the sun (search through the old MES mods and you will see them). It looks like Masterbuilt incorporated that idea into the new one.


----------



## wichita chief

> From tjwheels: I purchased my MES 2.5 from Bass Pro a couple of months ago, looking at the box Five String posted I can see two differences. One would be four cooking racks vs six on the Bass Pro unit and the other would be the the base. Bass Pro unit does not have legs and has wheels.


 Bass Pro has "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40'' Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker with Viewing Window" on their web site listing

and the picture Five String has of the box just says "Masterbuilt Bluetooth  Digital Electric Smoker". 

Looking at the link on the very 1st post in this topic the link to the info page showing the improvements has a choice to choose between "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" and "Masterbuilt". (which is pre-set on the elite sportsman and doesn't allow me to click on Masterbuilt)

Hence the "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" will have differences than the base "Masterbuilt" model.

Like was mentioned on a previous post (way back when) different retailers _have had_ different build configurations and/or options. And here we see Masterbuilt is potentially offering two options from the manufacturer. That is until it shows up on their products page at least.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Actually there are people on here that built covers for their Gen1's so they could read it in the sun (search through the old MES mods and you will see them). It looks like Masterbuilt incorporated that idea into the new one.


Yup---That was an addition I didn't suggest, but I thought it was a good idea.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Wichita Chief said:


> Bass Pro has "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40'' Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker with Viewing Window" on their web site listing
> 
> and the picture Five String has of the box just says "Masterbuilt Bluetooth  Digital Electric Smoker".
> 
> Looking at the link on the very 1st post in this topic the link to the info page showing the improvements has a choice to choose between "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" and "Masterbuilt". (which is pre-set on the elite sportsman and doesn't allow me to click on Masterbuilt)
> 
> Hence the "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" will have differences than the base "Masterbuilt" model.
> 
> *Like was mentioned on a previous post (way back when) different retailers have had different build configurations and/or options. And here we see Masterbuilt is potentially offering two options from the manufacturer. That is until it shows up on their products page at least.*


Yup that was probably me who mentioned that (way back when). They have all kinds of little differences at different stores, like a lot of other products have, but it's still the same Generation.

The basics makes the Generation:

Gen #1 controls in a box, hinged right, big water pan, Vent top right back corner, etc.

Gen #2 Controls up front, hinged left, Small water pan hanging on slanted Drip pan, Vent on top of left wall, etc.

Gen #2.5 Controls up front with sun shield, hinged left, Big split level bottom water pan, Vent Top left back corner, Bluetooth, etc.

Anything else (Number of racks, glass in door, etc) doesn't change the Generation #.

Bear


----------



## tjwheels

bmaddox said:


> @daRicksta  that could just be the release date for Amazon. Since Masterbuilt sells "exclusive" models at different stores they might be holding off on Amazon to let their exclusive models sell first.















WP_20150420_14_11_05_Pro.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Apr 20, 2015






I think daRicksta has the right idea, slight design changes for different stores. I got mine from Bass Pro - different legs from the Sam's model and six vs four on the shelves. I also see Amazon has the same base but only four shelves. Probably just enough difference for they don't have to price match.


----------



## tjwheels

mummel said:


> Where do you guys put the AMPS in the 40?  I assume below the water tray to not have the pellets go out.  But how does that affect the smoke/heat distribution?  Does it fit on the left side below the water tray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150317_194034.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 20, 2015















WP_20150420_14_11_21_Pro.jpg



__ tjwheels
__ Apr 20, 2015






As you can see there is a lot of room to the left, you could easily raise it a couple of inches. I think you could also turn it sideways and completely hide it under the drip pan to keep drippings out of it.


----------



## Bearcarver

tjwheels said:


> As you can see there is a lot of room to the left, you could easily raise it a couple of inches. I think you could also turn it sideways and completely hide it under the drip pan to keep drippings out of it.


Yup---Just be careful it doesn't get too close to the element, or you'll get heavy smoke for about 45 minutes, and done.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Great photo, thanks.  Yeah there is plenty of space.  Do you prefer it sideways or lengthways?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Great photo, thanks.  Yeah there is plenty of space.  Do you prefer it sideways or lengthways?


Try it both ways.

Whichever way keeps smoking the best, use that.

If it works good either way, do it like TJ said, and hide it under the water pan to keep drips off, but like I said---Not too close to the heating element.

Bear


----------



## lightsandsirens

My Cabelas Bluetooth 40 has a range of about 40-50 ft direct line but as soon as I walk inside it fails.


----------



## tjohnson

Lightsandsirens said:


> My Cabelas Bluetooth 40 has a range of about 40-50 ft direct line but as soon as I walk inside it fails.


That's very typical with Bluetooth


----------



## mummel

Does the Maverick 733 have a true range of 300 feet?  Even 120 feet will be great.


----------



## tjohnson

mummel said:


> Does the Maverick 733 have a true range of 300 feet?  Even 120 feet will be great.


Yes & No

I can receive a signal in any room of my 2 story house, including the basement

At work, I can receive the signal about 80' away, inside the building.  In all fairness, the signal has to go thru a block wall, and an interior wall, so I can;t complain about the range at work.

Todd


----------



## tjwheels

mummel said:


> Great photo, thanks.  Yeah there is plenty of space.  Do you prefer it sideways or lengthways?


My intension with the AMPS was to use my smoker unattended for long periods of time. The thought of letting the smoker go overnight without checking it was even an idea. That changed when I noticed a post on an electrical fire during someone's smoke, so long story short - I have not used it yet. I'm sure I will just to eliminate the continuous chip feeding during the smoking process but not for unattended smoking.


Bearcarver said:


> Try it both ways.
> 
> Whichever way keeps smoking the best, use that.
> 
> If it works good either way, do it like TJ said, and hide it under the water pan to keep drips off, but like I said---Not too close to the heating element.
> 
> Bear


The idea of it being too close to the heating element never crossed my mind, good thought Bear, probably saved more than one person some heavy smoke and wasted pellets. I wouldn't even know how close too close would be, your thoughts? I think I'm going to try and modify my water pan, maybe a hole in the bottom for a bolt with a water tight gasket, then a nut to secure it. After that a pie tin and wing nut to cover the AMPS .


----------



## mummel

It uses RF correct?  Yeah I havent had much luck with bluetooth gizmos & range.  Last I tried was BT 2.1 but there was too much interference in my house (wireless router, cordless phone etc).


----------



## mummel

tjwheels said:


> My intension with the AMPS was to use my smoker unattended for long periods of time. The thought of letting the smoker go overnight without checking it was even an idea. That changed when I noticed a post on an electrical fire during someone's smoke, so long story short - I have not used it yet. I'm sure I will just to eliminate the continuous chip feeding during the smoking process but not for unattended smoking.
> 
> The idea of it being too close to the heating element never crossed my mind, good thought Bear, probably saved more than one person some heavy smoke and wasted pellets. I wouldn't even know how close too close would be, your thoughts? I think I'm going to try and modify my water pan, maybe a hole in the bottom for a bolt with a water tight gasket, then a nut to secure it. After that a pie tin and wing nut to cover the AMPS .


What if you move the smoker a bit away from your home and use an extension cord, put it in the middle of the lawn etc (assuming a rain free night).  Surely one could then get a good nights rest and not worry about it??


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *tjwheels*
> 
> 
> My intension with the AMPS was to use my smoker unattended for long periods of time. The thought of letting the smoker go overnight without checking it was even an idea. That changed when I noticed a post on an electrical fire during someone's smoke, so long story short - I have not used it yet. I'm sure I will just to eliminate the continuous chip feeding during the smoking process but not for unattended smoking.
> 
> The idea of it being too close to the heating element never crossed my mind, good thought Bear, probably saved more than one person some heavy smoke and wasted pellets. I wouldn't even know how close too close would be, your thoughts? I think I'm going to try and modify my water pan, maybe a hole in the bottom for a bolt with a water tight gasket, then a nut to secure it. After that a pie tin and wing nut to cover the AMPS .


I don't know how close you can get to the element.

I do know in an MES 30, you get right up to the left end of the chip burning assembly.

I used to put a piece of aluminum between the AMNS (Dust) and the end of the chip burner assembly just in case.

However once I got my MES 40 Gen #1, I can be pretty far away from the heat source, on the support bars.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Yeah.  I thought it closed and protected the LCD but its fixed and used for reading the LCD.  Looks like a unnecessary addition.


Silly, low-tech me. When I want to read the display screen on my MES 30 Gen 1 I just put my hand over the the controller to shade it from the sun. I figure manual shading just saved me at least $200...


----------



## lightsandsirens

As I posted in this thread earlier, I bought the mes 40 from Cabelas last week. I took some advice from Skeeterbait and purchased the stand and a set of angle casters. Also ordered an AMNPS and pellets from Todd ( April 20% off sale). All seasoned and ready to go. Thought I would post some pics.













Image.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Image 1.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Image 2.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Image 3.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Image 4.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

L&S,

Now you're ready!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks entirely too clean---Gonna have to fix that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

I agree with Bear.     You gotta get it dirty

Gary


----------



## lightsandsirens

Gary / Bear,

As soon as I get some time.....ITS ON!!!!


----------



## mummel

Five String said:


> The new one I just bought at Sam's is labeled on the box as Masterbuilt 40" BLUETOOTH DIGITAL ELECTRIC SMOKER.  I'm not familiar with the Gen. 2.
> 
> Five String
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB Box.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ five string
> __ Apr 19, 2015


Did yours come with a stand in the box?  How much did you pay?  I spoke to Masterbuilt again.  The CSR said there will be no 40" without a window or bluetooth.  Completely conflicts with what another CSR said......  I'm ready to pull the trigger but dont need the window or the bluetooth stuff.  Conflicted.


----------



## mab007

looks like there are two choices for the GEN 2.5 MES 40

Sams $329

4 racks

legs

glass

cabelas branded version

black front, no stainless, no window

no legs

6 racks

top vent (back left)

both are bluetooth and both are the new gen announced in december, now shipping.  amazon probably gets theirs later, so they say available june.  sams still selling last gen 2 model for 299. (side vent)

I purchased from Sam's (gen2.5) I had mine a week, smoked cheese using cold smoke attach, now waiting for 3 weeks to cut into it...turkey later this week.


----------



## mummel

Sams is probably the best bang for your buck unless you dont want a window.


----------



## bmaddox

The model at Sam's seems to be the way to go. Having the legs saves the expense of a stand and 4 racks is still plenty of space.


----------



## mummel

Does anyone have a SKU or item number for the Sams models.  I need to call the store to see if they have them in stock.  Their website is showing the older model.


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Sams is probably the best bang for your buck unless you dont want a window.


Do you not want a window or just don't want to pay extra for one? I (and a lot of people on here) really like the window so we can see how things are progressing without opening the door. And it is really easy to keep clean contrary to what a lot of people say.


----------



## mummel

bmaddox said:


> Do you not want a window or just don't want to pay extra for one? I (and a lot of people on here) really like the window so we can see how things are progressing without opening the door. And it is really easy to keep clean contrary to what a lot of people say.


I'm shying away from the window because from what I've read, 1) its a pain to clean & 2) it's unnecessary heat loss, 3) costs more.  Pro would be 1) can see how much smoke is inside.  I would really like to get a no window Gen 2.5 but as of now, it doesnt appear there are any being produced in 2015 (from what the CSRs are saying).


----------



## mummel

Is the Sam's club one stainless steel?  Does the stand have wheels on it?  Can someone please post the SKU or item number from their receipt?  Thanks.


----------



## bmaddox

It is super easy to clean. All I do is take a wet paper towel and wipe it off while it is hot. Comes clean every time. No detergent or scrubbing.


----------



## mummel

Sam's Club model for $330:

-is it stainless?

-does the stand have wheels?

-does it come with a cover?

-racks = 4


----------



## wichita chief

> looks like there are two choices for the GEN 2.5 MES 40
> 
> Sams $329
> 
> 4 racks
> 
> legs
> 
> glass
> 
> cabelas branded version
> 
> black front, no stainless, no window
> 
> no legs
> 
> 6 racks


Plus Bass Pro:

6 Racks

No legs

Glass SS door.

$429


----------



## wichita chief

None at Sams in my town.


----------



## mummel

Guys help me fill in the blanks:













MES table.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## tjwheels

mummel said:


> Guys help me fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MES table.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 22, 2015


I have the Bass Pro Model - No Cover included, Yes Stainless Steel interior and door, top and sides no. One thing you might add is wheels. Bass Pro unit has wheels on the base.


----------



## mummel

tjwheels said:


> Bearcarver - your comment got me to thinking about the chamber temperature and how much it could vary, so today I decided to put it to the test. I used an iGrill2 with the ambient temperature probe. I did the ice water, boiling water test and hit 32 degrees and 209/210 degrees (210.532 is boiling point in my location). The water pan was empty and covered with foil and vent was open all the way. I set my temperature on the smoker to 235 degrees and put the iGrill2 ambient probe on the second shelf back middle for the tip was about a 1/4 inch from the smoker chamber thermometer tip. They both hit 235 degrees within a second of each other. Now on to the test, I took 27 measurements on the bottom, middle and top racks (9 on each rack). For each reading I would put the probe in a location and make sure the smoker temp dropped below 220 degrees. As soon as the smoker hit 235 degrees I would document the iGrill2 temp and move on. I'm not sure what to think of all these numbers but here they are.
> 
> I color coded them as follows; Green = within 5 degrees of 235, Blue = more than 5 degrees lower that 235, Yellow = 241 to 255, Orange = 256 - 275 and Red = greater than 275.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MES_40.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tjwheels
> __ Feb 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150228_17_20_34_Pro.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tjwheels
> __ Feb 28, 2015


Wow this is great intel.  Thanks for taking the time to pull it together.  Has anyone else confirmed this?  I mean a diffs of 85F on the bottom rack seems excessive.

What conclusions can be drawn Re: meat placement?


----------



## mummel

tjwheels said:


> I have the Bass Pro Model - No Cover included, Yes Stainless Steel interior and door, top and sides no. One thing you might add is wheels. Bass Pro unit has wheels on the base.















MES table.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Wow this is great intel.  Thanks for taking the time to pull it together.  Has anyone else confirmed this?  I mean a diffs of 85F on the bottom rack seems excessive.
> 
> What conclusions can be drawn Re: meat placement?


No MES smoker can confirm another one. They are all different from each other & they vary throughout the smoking session.

All you do is keep an eye on your own smoker & make adjustments if & when needed.

Bear


----------



## lightsandsirens

mummel said:


> MES table.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Apr 22, 2015



Cabelas model only has 2 wheels on the back of the smoker.


----------



## mummel

Lightsandsirens said:


> Cabelas model only has 2 wheels on the back of the smoker.















MES table.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 22, 2015






Thanks.  Anyone else help fill in the blanks?


----------



## bmaddox

I think they either have the legs or have the two wheels in the back so you can tip it and roll it. I don't know of any MES units that have both right out of the box although plenty of people have modified their units to add them.

Also, the Bass Pro model has as much SS as they will have. The sides and top on the outside will not be stainless on any models that I have seen.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Did yours come with a stand in the box?  How much did you pay?  I spoke to Masterbuilt again.  The CSR said there will be no 40" without a window or bluetooth.  Completely conflicts with what another CSR said......  I'm ready to pull the trigger but dont need the window or the bluetooth stuff.  Conflicted.


I've worked in a few call centers and it's commonplace to get a CSR (or more) who knows what they're talking about and one (or more) who don't. I used to get frustrated when I'd take a call from a customer who just talked to a colleague who was a moron. Some lazy CSRs will wing it with what they think is true if they don't have any firsthand knowledge.

I would bet that the profit margin is much bigger on the Bluetooth/Window 40" models and it's cheaper to just offer these loaded machines instead of climbing the ladder at different price points like they do with the MES 30. So, without any firsthand knowledge on my part I'm guessing MB is going exclusively with the "top of the line" B/W models with some having the remote and meat probe and 6 racks and some not.


----------



## mummel

Can the guys with the Sam's Club smokers please let me know if they are stainless, come with a cover, or have wheels?  I want to update the chart.  Thanks.


----------



## mab007

To Mummel:

All MES smokers have back wheels.  They work by leaning the smoker back, and, like a hand-truck, the wheels take over so you can roll it around.

SAM's club model: 40

Bluetooth

Wheels

Legs

Stainless front, with glass window  (magnets stick, so not true stainless, but it is polished steel)

4 racks

insides seems to be aluminum  or perhaps steel 

black steel on sides

galvanized steel back

1200 watts

no cover


----------



## mummel

mab007 said:


> To Mummel:
> 
> All MES smokers have back wheels.  They work by leaning the smoker back, and, like a hand-truck, the wheels take over so you can roll it around.
> 
> SAM's club model: 40
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> Wheels
> 
> Legs
> 
> Stainless front, with glass window  (magnets stick, so not true stainless, but it is polished steel)
> 
> 4 racks
> 
> insides seems to be aluminum  or perhaps steel
> 
> black steel on sides
> 
> galvanized steel back
> 
> 1200 watts
> 
> no cover


Great thanks.  Didnt the previous aluminum models have serious rust issues?


----------



## bmaddox

I have read through a lot of MES threads and I don't recall seeing issues with the body rusting. Aluminum is very rust resistant (not quite as much as stainless). Just FYI, everything will rust including stainless under the right circumstances.


----------



## mummel

bmaddox said:


> I have read through a lot of MES threads and I don't recall seeing issues with the body rusting. Aluminum is very rust resistant (not quite as much as stainless). Just FYI, everything will rust including stainless under the right circumstances.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132047/masterbuilt-rusting-around-inside-after-one-year


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132047/masterbuilt-rusting-around-inside-after-one-year


That is a gas model which has cast iron components that will rust regardless of what you do. The electric models don't have any cast iron.


----------



## mummel

TJohnson said:


> I sure hope they go back to stainless steel inside!
> 
> My Gen2 is completely rusted
> 
> The inside of the Gen2 is "Aluminized Steel"


From the big guy himself.


----------



## brehm

Has anyone found an appropriate cover for this new smoker yet?

I was contemplating something like this :


I don't want to wheel it inside regularly, so would like something heavy duty.


----------



## Bearcarver

brehm said:


> Has anyone found an appropriate cover for this new smoker yet?
> 
> I was contemplating something like this :
> 
> 
> I don't want to wheel it inside regularly, so would like something heavy duty.


That one looks like it would possibly fit the MES 30, but not the MES 40.

I think that's the one I've heard is quite strong.

I would double check the measurements of your smoker & any cover you buy.

I have the regular black one that's made for my MES 40. It works great for my use, but no way would I put it out in direct weather contact.

Bear


----------



## five string

I just got that one (Hickory), and although it's a great heavy duty cover, it will not fit my new MES 40" Bluetooth. It's just a little to small to fit over the top of the unit and would be impossible to get over the handling bar at the back. I'm returning it and going to Home depot tomorrow (Sunday PM) to see what they might have in the way of a good quality weatherproof cover. I'll post if I find something worthwhile that is water and weatherproof. I'm in S. Florida and my unit is somewhat protected from direct weather, but I still need to have something rain-proof.

Five String


----------



## brehm

Thanks, Bearcarver & Five String.  I'm puzzled by the amazon comments that indicate people have made it fit, but perhaps the new model is slightly wider. With the older models, I guess people removed the handle (or turned it 180 degrees), but I guess even that won't work well here.

I'll keep digging to see if I can find something that works well and let you know if I'm successful.


----------



## Bearcarver

brehm said:


> Thanks, Bearcarver & Five String.  I'm puzzled by the amazon comments that indicate people have made it fit, but perhaps the new model is slightly wider. With the older models, I guess people removed the handle (or turned it 180 degrees), but I guess even that won't work well here.
> 
> I'll keep digging to see if I can find something that works well and let you know if I'm successful.


I removed my handle from my MES 40 Gen #1, so I wouldn't have to fight with the Stock Masterbuilt cover to get it on, but I don't ever move mine around, so I don't need the handle. Plus like I said above, I wouldn't trust the Masterbuilt "Thin" cover out from under roof in serious weather.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Re: cover for the 40 in MES 2.5 Bluetooth smoker, I purchased from Amazon the a"Classis Accessories Veranda Stackable Chairs Cover #78972" and it fits over everything, including the handle.  See attached.












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Re: cover for the 40 in MES 2.5 Bluetooth smoker, I purchased from Amazon the a"Classis Accessories Veranda Stackable Chairs Cover #78972" and it fits over everything, including the handle. See attached.


Hey Dennis,

Will that one hold up in a blowing rain storm??

If so, this is what those guys need who have to leave theirs out in all kinds of weather!!!

Thanks for posting.

Bear


----------



## five string

I found one at Home Depot called "GrillPartsPro". The only dimension on the box says it "Fits grills up to 22.5" wide". No model or part number on box. It has plenty of room for the 40" MES Bluetooth. Length falls right at the bottom of the box, leaving some of the legs exposed. Quality is mid-range with a rubberized inner liner; it's not real heavy duty, but it's not flimsy either. Cost $ 20.00. It should be rain repellant which is what I need here.













box.jpg



__ five string
__ May 11, 2015


















cover.jpg



__ five string
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## gary s

Coo,  l nice find

Gary


----------



## mummel

Are the stock covers any good?  This is the MB 40 inch cover.













71bhMabd3cL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## mummel

For the guys that own the Cabelas model - is the cover that's included a stock Masterbuilt one, or is it a different one?  If the later, how is the quality?  Is it durable & waterproof?


----------



## lightsandsirens

My cabelas cover has Masterbuilt on it. Wouldn't use it for outdoor protection.













image.jpg



__ lightsandsirens
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> For the guys that own the Cabelas model - is the cover that's included a stock Masterbuilt one, or is it a different one?  If the later, how is the quality?  Is it durable & waterproof?


Great, thanks.  Just what I wanted to know.


----------



## mummel

I know Bear's son had something similar, but do you guys think this can work?

According to Amazon's Q&A, internal dimensions are *47.5" x 25" x 41*.   Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the Sam's model, without the legs?  The Cabelas one is *40.1"H x 19.7"W x 25.6"D*.

It looks like the depth is 0.6 inches too short (if the data is accurate) ???????  Do you think it could squeeze in?  BTW - I'm looking into all options including building a patio extension which would solve my space issues for an MES.  My quest continues. 













91TXRNj3qOL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Lightsandsirens said:


> My cabelas cover has Masterbuilt on it. Wouldn't use it for outdoor protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lightsandsirens
> __ May 12, 2015


Exactly, That's the kind I have. Ones faded to gray. I like them, but I wouldn't use them out in the Direct Weather.

Mine just gets Winter Sun & light blown in rain & snow.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I know Bear's son had something similar, but do you guys think this can work?
> 
> According to Amazon's Q&A, internal dimensions are *47.5" x 25" x 41*.  Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the Sam's model, without the legs?  The Cabelas one is *40.1"H x 19.7"W x 25.6"D*.
> 
> It looks like the depth is 0.6 inches too short (if the data is accurate) ???????  Do you think it could squeeze in?  BTW - I'm looking into all options including building a patio extension which would solve my space issues for an MES.  My quest continues.


I think you might have that Depth wrong. That 25.6" is probably the width, and the 19.7 would be the depth.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> I think you might have that Depth wrong. That 25.6" is probably the width, and the 19.7 would be the depth.
> 
> Bear


Ahhhhh.  I copied the dimensions right off the Cabelas website.  Seems like they are incorrect.  If so, then this shed would work perfectly :)))))))  The height wont offer much clearance though.  Looking at the pics, it seems the roof is angled.  I dont know if the 41" internal dimension height is at the back of the front?  If the front, then this baby would be perfect.  Anyone have one of these?


----------



## mummel

Mother..... Amazon comment:

_Inside dimensions on my unit measured from rib to rib (W, D, H) in inches are: 46.5, 23.5, and *37.25* from lowest (in front). I have put one shelf in my unit using the directions supplied. This unit is in an out-of-the-way spot in my yard and is EXACTLY what I hoped it would be. If you construct a proper base or pad to put it on, like I did, it can hold quite an amount of weight comfortably._


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Ahhhhh.  I copied the dimensions right off the Cabelas website.  Seems like they are incorrect.  If so, then this shed would work perfectly :)))))))  The height wont offer much clearance though.  Looking at the pics, it seems the roof is angled.  I dont know if the 41" internal dimension height is at the back of the front?  If the front, then this baby would be perfect.  Anyone have one of these?


That's probably the back, because they always give you the highest point they can measure for their ad.

That's just my guess though.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> That's probably the back, because they always give you the highest point they can measure for their ad.
> 
> That's just my guess though.
> 
> Bear


Yeah it wont work :(  But there are some newer models coming out that will.  Looking into it. 













Keter.png



__ mummel
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## mummel

You know what Bear, this shed is 39.3 inches high internally, and the MES at Cabelas is 40.1 inches high.  You are basically 1 inch short.  I wonder if you push the MES to the back of the shed if you will gain some height and it will manage to clear?  MES depth = 19.7 inches and this shed's depth is 25.1 inches, which leaves you 5.4 inches to work with.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> You know what Bear, this shed is 39.3 inches high internally, and the MES at Cabelas is 40.1 inches high.  You are basically 1 inch short.  I wonder if you push the MES to the back of the shed if you will gain some height and it will manage to clear?  MES depth = 19.7 inches and this shed's depth is 25.1 inches, which leaves you 5.4 inches to work with.


That should fly---All you need is to be able to get it in for protection.

You should be using it while it's open.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Do you think it's safe to smoke in the plastic housing?  That would worry me.  I could roll it out but heck, if it works, that would be totally ideal.  I could drill a hole in the back for the cable and keep it in their permanently.  Do you think it's dangerous to smoke in such a combustible housing?


----------



## Bearcarver

My Son used to just open his MES container up & smoke away. As long as it's not against it, or within maybe an inch of the hot right side, I see no problem.

I still wouldn't ever smoke while I sleep, but that's me apparently.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Ok cool.  I will look into this and report back.  Im going to go to Home Depot this weekend to look at patio stones and see what I can build.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Are the stock covers any good?  This is the MB 40 inch cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71bhMabd3cL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ May 12, 2015


I bought an official Masterbuilt cover for my MES 30 Gen 1 and it fits perfectly. I bought it knowing that it wouldn't provide adequate outdoor protection but I store my smoker in my garage anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I bought an official Masterbuilt cover for my MES 30 Gen 1 and it fits perfectly. I bought it knowing that it wouldn't provide adequate outdoor protection but I store my smoker in my garage anyway.


That's the one I use. It's a Great Dust Cover, and is OK for light snow or rain that manages to get to it, under my porch roof. My oldest one is a bit faded to gray, but it's 5 years old.

That's 5 years of Winter Sun beating on it !!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

I was thinking about a vertical shed last night modded with a chimney.  Wouldnt that be awesome?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I was thinking about a vertical shed last night modded with a chimney.  Wouldnt that be awesome?


Thinking?  Or dreaming

Yes that would do the trick!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Thinking?  Or dreaming
> 
> Yes that would do the trick!!
> 
> Bear


Dreaming :)))  For the guys without wives.  Just know your decision making process is a billion times simpler.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> I was thinking about a vertical shed last night modded with a chimney.  Wouldnt that be awesome?


Make it so, Number One...


----------



## mummel

Any updates from the guys using an AMPS 5X8 tray in this smoker?  Working great or any issues?


----------



## dennispfaff

In reply to Mummel's question about feedback on using the 5x8 tray...
I have the new 40in MES Bluetooth 2.5 smoker and used the AMNPS 8x5 tray.  I first tried using the tray on the bottom floor raised a bit by a brick wrapped in foil.  This was from an email suggestion from Todd, however, that did not work well with the air flow.  So Bear suggested I put it on top of the water pan, left side.  That worked fine with the chip loader in the "dump" position, or pulled half way out works also.  I did not use water in the drip pan, and also foiled the drip pan and the top of the burner assembly to keep things clean.

I had 2 smokes...Apple pellets for some whole chickens and hickory for a prime rib.  They both worked that way but I found the Apple pellets burned a little better than the hickory.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 14, 2015


----------



## gary s

Wow   Looks pretty Tasty to me    Good Job

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice looking Birds & Prime Rib, Dennis!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's the way I like my Prime Rib---Pink from Bark to Bark!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like about 138°.

Bear


----------



## mummel

That rib looks amazing Dennis.  Thanks for the helpful info.  Have you tried ribs or anything else that can drip down onto the AMPS tray?


----------



## dennispfaff

Haven't tried ribs yet, but I'm thinking about smoking them in a pan also.  I purchased some 9x13 pans from k-mart and my rib rack fits in there fine.  I'll be giving that a try in avweek or two.  Right now I'm preoccupied with my grandson's baseball games.[emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## mummel

Has anyone tried using a grid on the most bottom slot, and putting the AMPS on the far right, on top of the grid, just above the water pan?  That looks like it would get the most oxygen from the chip feeder and the ash would fall into the pan.  The only thing I can think of is that it will get too hot.  Anyone tried this?  Does it work?













LL.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 14, 2015


----------



## dennispfaff

Looks like it would work there there.


----------



## mummel

I hope Todd get's the new MES Bluetooth soon so that he can fully test the AMPS tray in it.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> I hope Todd get's the new MES Bluetooth soon so that he can fully test the AMPS tray in it.


You can send him a private message thru SMF. He's great about quick responses.


----------



## mummel

He has not tested the MES Bluetooth.  I asked a couple of weeks back.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Has anyone tried using a grid on the most bottom slot, and putting the AMPS on the far right, on top of the grid, just above the water pan?  That looks like it would get the most oxygen from the chip feeder and the ash would fall into the pan.  The only thing I can think of is that it will get too hot.  Anyone tried this?  Does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ May 14, 2015


I would place the AMNPS on the left side, Mummel. Note that the top vent is on the top left so airflow should be greater on that side. (However, with my MES 30 Gen 1 I have the AMNPS on the double rails on the left side of the heating element with the top vent on the right side but it still works well.) Next, I really don't think it's a good idea to place the it over the heating element because you don't want extra heat added to the burning pellets or they might burn too quickly. But I agree it's better to place it on the bottom rack where air can flow all around it than place it on the drip pan.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> He has not tested the MES Bluetooth.  I asked a couple of weeks back.


Maybe it's on his to-do list. I think with his R&D Todd's purchased almost as many MES 30s & 40s Gen 1 and 2 as Masterbuilt has produced.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Has anyone tried using a grid on the most bottom slot, and putting the AMPS on the far right, on top of the grid, just above the water pan?  That looks like it would get the most oxygen from the chip feeder and the ash would fall into the pan.  The only thing I can think of is that it will get too hot.  Anyone tried this?  Does it work?





daRicksta said:


> I would place the AMNPS on the left side, Mummel. Note that the top vent is on the top left so airflow should be greater on that side. (However, with my MES 30 Gen 1 I have the AMNPS on the double rails on the left side of the heating element with the top vent on the right side but it still works well.) Next, I really don't think it's a good idea to place the it over the heating element because you don't want extra heat added to the burning pellets or they might burn too quickly. But I agree it's better to place it on the bottom rack where air can flow all around it than place it on the drip pan.


Guys,

There's always a Method to my madness. I would never put my AMNPS right above a heating element. That could cause too much heat, and possibly a jumping of rows & a real quick burn-out.

Also I recommended to Dennis, putting the AMNPS on top of the empty water pan on the left end of the pan, and it works good there, as Dennis stated, so why would anybody want to put it on a rack & get the rack dirty, when it works fine on top of the left end of the water pan???

Since it works good for Dennis in his Gen #2.5, there must be plenty of good air flow going right through there.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Guys,
> 
> There's always a Method to my madness. I would never put my AMNPS right above a heating element. That could cause too much heat, and possibly a jumping of rows & a real quick burn-out.
> 
> Also I recommended to Dennis, putting the AMNPS on top of the empty water pan on the left end of the pan, and it works good there, as Dennis stated, so why would anybody want to put it on a rack & get the rack dirty, when it works fine on top of the left end of the water pan???
> 
> Since it works good for Dennis in his Gen #2.5, there must be plenty of good air flow going right through there.
> 
> Bear


So, are you suggesting to remove the bottom rack that rests on top of the water pan and then to place the AMNPS on the left end of the empty water pan?


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> So, are you suggesting to remove the bottom rack that rests on top of the water pan and then to place the AMNPS on the left end of the empty water pan?


Yes, but with this method you lose a rack.  Not always a problem but a consideration.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> He has not tested the MES Bluetooth.  I asked a couple of weeks back.



It worked okay for me last weekend (2 smokes).  The range for me was only about 25-30 yards - line of sight.  When I went inside I lost connection.  I just installed a faster wireless router in my home - not sure if that will have any affect on the Bluetooth range.  I'll find out next time.

The meat probe temp that registered on my iPad was right on when I compared to a digital thermometer.  I don't have any other wireless temp Gage's so I trust the smoker readout is accurate.  I have no complaints so far.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> So, are you suggesting to remove the bottom rack that rests on top of the water pan and then to place the AMNPS on the left end of the empty water pan?


Yes.

Bear


mummel said:


> Yes, but with this method you lose a rack.  Not always a problem but a consideration.


I don't know about others, but I never use my bottom rack. IMO it's too close to the heating element.

I use my racks in the following order:

First choice-----------2nd position

Second choice------1st position

Third choice----------3rd position

Fourth----------Never

Bear

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Like Bear, I never use the 4th rack. I don't even use the top rack if I'm just smoking a beef brisket or a pork shoulder or just two baby backs or spareribs. The only times I use the top three racks are when I cold smoke cheeses or I bought a baby back 3-pak at Costco.


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Nice looking Birds & Prime Rib, Dennis!!Thumbs Up
> 
> That's the way I like my Prime Rib---Pink from Bark to Bark!!!:drool
> 
> Looks like about 138°.
> 
> 
> Bear



It was 142, Bear.  My "best ever" (and first PR)
Dennis


----------



## lightsandsirens

mummel said:


> Any updates from the guys using an AMPS 5X8 tray in this smoker?  Working great or any issues?




My MES40 came with a sausage hanger. I set the hanger on the bottom/left side and put the AMNPS on top of hanger. It gets it off of the bottom 2-3 inches. Worked great.


----------



## mummel

Lightsandsirens said:


> My MES40 came with a sausage hanger. I set the hanger on the bottom/left side and put the AMNPS on top of hanger. It gets it off of the bottom 2-3 inches. Worked great.


What store did you get yours in?  I should add the sausage rack to my table for comparison.


----------



## lightsandsirens

mummel said:


> What store did you get yours in?  I should add the sausage rack to my table for comparison.



Cabelas


----------



## mummel

Lightsandsirens said:


> Cabelas


Sweet.  Did the guys that got their smokers from Sam's or Bass Pro get sausage hangers?


----------



## mummel

Hey guys.  The height dimension on the Cabelas unit is 40.1 inches while the height on the Bass Pro unit is 42.72.  It was my understanding that these smokers are identical albeit a few extras (grates etc). 

Is the Bass Pro unit taking into account the sun shield on the control panel?  If you guys are bored and have a tape measure lying around, please report back.  Thanks.


----------



## dennispfaff

Lightsandsirens said:


> My MES40 came with a sausage hanger. I set the hanger on the bottom/left side and put the AMNPS on top of hanger. It gets it off of the bottom 2-3 inches. Worked great.



That gave me an idea.  I have an old bbq roasting wire basket that I haven't used in years.  I put one half of the basket on the bottom floor of my 40in Bluetooth 2.5 and the AMNPS 5x8 tray fits perfectly on top of the basket and it raised about exactly the height of the water pan, and about level with the heat assembly.  That should be perfect with air flow and lined up left side under the vent.  I'll try it that way next week.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 15, 2015








mummel said:


> Hey guys.  The height dimension on the Cabelas unit is 40.1 inches while the height on the Bass Pro unit is 42.72.  It was my understanding that these smokers are identical albeit a few extras (grates etc).
> 
> Is the Bass Pro unit taking into account the sun shield on the control panel?  If you guys are bored and have a tape measure lying around, please report back.  Thanks.



Mine is from Bass Pro, 6 racks.  Dimensions are 41 h (43 w/ shield), and 18 1/2 w (with handle).  I rounded off, probably 42.72 is accurate...  I assume you are asking to find a cover that fits?  The cover that posted on page 15 is a good one in my opinion. 
Dennis


----------



## mummel

Thanks Dennis.  That wire basket is a good idea.  So your pan then goes on top of the basket + tray?

Re: the dimensions.  I'm trying to figure out if the MES BT model will go into a Keter horizontal shed.  It looks like the Bass Pro dimensions include the shield.  If that's the case, the smoker wont fit in this shed. 

Is the shield removable?













Keter.png



__ mummel
__ May 15, 2015


















51xudSl6gOL.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## mummel

Dennis sorry one last question - do you know the depth including the handle at the back that you use to pull it on its wheels?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Thanks Dennis.  That wire basket is a good idea.  So your pan then goes on top of the basket + tray?
> 
> Re: the dimensions.  I'm trying to figure out if the MES BT model will go into a Keter horizontal shed.  It looks like the Bass Pro dimensions include the shield.  If that's the case, the smoker wont fit in this shed.
> 
> Is the shield removable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keter.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ May 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51xudSl6gOL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ May 15, 2015



If the shed dimensions are 43.5 in high, then it will just fit in your shed.  I take it you don't have a 40in 2.5 yet?  You can leave off the Bluetooth shield I suppose, although it's kind of a nice feature and it should fit in your shed with on.

As I said, I will try putting my AMNPS tray on the basket.  I don't see why it wouldn't work.  As Bear said...it works on the left side about the same height as the burner assembly and below the vent.


----------



## mummel

Dennis take a look at the internal dimensions above.  They are slightly different. 

Cabelas MES dimensions  : 40.1"H x 19.7"D x 25.6"W

Keter                                : *39.3"H* x 25.1"D x 47.6"W

Craftsman                         : 69.0"H x 20.25"D x 27.0"W

Rubbermaid 121 gallons     : 67.0"H x *19.0"D* x 26.0"W

Suncast 150 gallon            : 68.0"H x *19.0"D* x 27.0"W    

Suncast 20 cu ft                : 67.0"H x 20.0"D x 26.5"W

The height is the issue.  I am thinking I could take off the shield and push the unit as far back as possible (the roof is angled), and hopefully gain 1 inch.  Its a huge gamble though and what a fricken pain if it does fit (disassemble, return etc...)


----------



## dennispfaff

It should fit as long as the front height (lowest) is 43.3 as your photo indicates - and angles higher in back.  Even with the shield on.  However, the problem that I can see with that is:  the wheels are on the back, and the handle is also on the back.  Typically to move it about you would tip it back and roll it.  If you try to push it in such tight quarters I'm not sure it would be easy to maneuver??


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> It should fit as long as the front height (lowest) is 43.3 as your photo indicates - and angles higher in back. Even with the shield on. However, the problem that I can see with that is: the wheels are on the back, and the handle is also on the back. Typically to move it about you would tip it back and roll it. If you try to push it in such tight quarters I'm not sure it would be easy to maneuver??


Yeah the front height of the Keter is 39.3"H.  I could remove the shield, but it's going to be really tight.


----------



## mummel

Dennis can you confirm the total depth of your unit including the wheels or the handle at the back, whatever sticks out further?  Thanks man.


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> That gave me an idea. I have an old bbq roasting wire basket that I haven't used in years. I put one half of the basket on the bottom floor of my 40in Bluetooth 2.5 and the AMNPS 5x8 tray fits perfectly on top of the basket and it raised about exactly the height of the water pan, and about level with the heat assembly. That should be perfect with air flow and lined up left side under the vent. I'll try it that way next week.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis


Awesome!!

That should give you great air flow, even as good as the Gen #1.

Brilliant !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Hey guys.  The height dimension on the Cabelas unit is 40.1 inches while the height on the Bass Pro unit is 42.72.  It was my understanding that these smokers are identical albeit a few extras (grates etc).
> 
> Is the Bass Pro unit taking into account the sun shield on the control panel?  If you guys are bored and have a tape measure lying around, please report back.  Thanks.


Not sure if we're talking the same models but the MES 40 under the Cabela's nameplate is windowless and has 4 racks; the Bass Pro under the Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite model has a window and has 6 racks. Both are Gen 2.5 models. Cabela's also has a MES 40 Sportmans Elite but it's a Gen 2 smoker with 4 racks but fits up to 6.


----------



## mummel

This is the Cabelas one, the new one:


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> Dennis can you confirm the total depth of your unit including the wheels or the handle at the back, whatever sticks out further?  Thanks man.


Did anyone have a chance to check the depth measurement (front to back, including the wheels or handle etc).  Thanks guys.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Did anyone have a chance to check the depth measurement (front to back, including the wheels or handle etc).  Thanks guys.



I already answered you on those dimensions....  41 in height (43 w/shield), and 18 1/2 in wide.  Those dimensions include wheels and handle.
Dennis


----------



## tommy potatoes

I bought one of these yesterday from Sams Club. $329 with all the racks and the four leg stand.

I seasoned it right after I got it home, downloaded the app from the apple store and paired up the bluetooth. I even named it "smoke bomb". Everything worked great - but the app had lost connection with the smoker. Ok, must be a distance thing, right? I went out and stood next to the smoker, and lo and behold, It wasn't paired anymore! I re-paired the devices again, went in the house, and bang! No more smoker on the app. "No smokers found" Start all over... Hmmmmm. The Pit Boss 820 pellet smoker for $388 at Menards may be calling my name...


----------



## dennispfaff

​


tommy potatoes said:


> I bought one of these yesterday from Sams Club. $329 with all the racks and the four leg stand.
> 
> I seasoned it right after I got it home, downloaded the app from the apple store and paired up the bluetooth. I even named it "smoke bomb". Everything worked great - but the app had lost connection with the smoker. Ok, must be a distance thing, right? I went out and stood next to the smoker, and lo and behold, It wasn't paired anymore! I re-paired the devices again, went in the house, and bang! No more smoker on the app. "No smokers found" Start all over... Hmmmmm. The Pit Boss 820 pellet smoker for $388 at Menards may be calling my name...



My limited experience with the Bluetooth function hasn't been great either.  I found that once it is paired with your cell phone or iPad, you shouldn't have to do it again and again, but the range for me has only been about 25-30 yards - line of sight.  Once I went inside I lost connection.  That doesn't mean that it needs to be paired again, just out of range.
I installed a faster wireless router in my house since my last smoke.  I don't know if it will improve the range or not - I'll find out in a few days when I next smoke something.  I'll report back to this forum on that.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> I already answered you on those dimensions.... 41 in height (43 w/shield), and 18 1/2 in wide. Those dimensions include wheels and handle.
> Dennis


Ah thanks Dennis.  I read width and was looking for depth but we were talking about the same thing.  The smoker looks like it will JUST fit into the Craftsman vertical tool shed.

Guys, how much heat is generated on the exterior of the new MES BT?  Could I put the smoker inside this shed, cut out a chimney in the top, and close the doors to smoke if it rains?  Would this be safe?  The gaps between the smoker and the sides are probably < 1 inch. 













spin_prod_971609912?hei=624&wid=624&op_sharpen=1



__ mummel
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Ah thanks Dennis.  I read width and was looking for depth but we were talking about the same thing.  The smoker looks like it will JUST fit into the Craftsman vertical tool shed.
> 
> Guys, how much heat is generated on the exterior of the new MES BT?  Could I put the smoker inside this shed, cut out a chimney in the top, and close the doors to smoke if it rains?  Would this be safe?  The gaps between the smoker and the sides are probably < 1 inch.


I would definitely not do that, after all it is plastic.

And since you got one that fits that tight, I would suggest you keep it nearly against the left side, because the right side gets pretty hot, and the left side doesn't. Then I would use it while it's opened up, and keep an eye on it for awhile. < 1" is not much!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

Got it, thanks Bear.  I'm pretty set on the Cabelas model.  Just trying to find a place for it now in my yard that will work.  Hopefully they take the price back down to $380 while I'm figuring things out. 

Cover wise, are there any other rain proof ones other than the ones mentioned on pg 15?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Got it, thanks Bear.  I'm pretty set on the Cabelas model.  Just trying to find a place for it now in my yard that will work.  Hopefully they take the price back down to $380 while I'm figuring things out.
> 
> Cover wise, are there any other rain proof ones other than the ones mentioned on pg 15?


The one my Son got years ago from Home Depot was Perfect & it was a Super Sale----I think it was around $100---Less than 1/2 Price.

That type should all be good in weather.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> The one my Son got years ago from Home Depot was Perfect & it was a Super Sale----I think it was around $100---Less than 1/2 Price.
> 
> That type should all be good in weather.
> 
> Bear


Yeah not a shed but a regular cover?


----------



## inkjunkie

mummel said:


> Got it, thanks Bear.  I'm pretty set on the Cabelas model.  Just trying to find a place for it now in my yard that will work.  Hopefully they take the price back down to $380 while I'm figuring things out.
> 
> Cover wise, are there any other rain proof ones other than the ones mentioned on pg 15?


spun around a bit reading everything....have seen nothing but complaints about leaky covers...at least for the Masterbuilt stuff


----------



## mummel

Masterbuilt really needs to get their sht together.  A waterproof, breathable cover should be a given.  It's the easiest up-sell they could ever make.  Charge more if you have to, but at least provide a quality cover.


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Masterbuilt really needs to get their sht together.  A waterproof, breathable cover should be a given.  It's the easiest up-sell they could ever make.  Charge more if you have to, but at least provide a quality cover.


Dang @mummel  there you go again with the Masterbuilt bashing. If they charge more they are no longer the go to low cost smoker and they most likely will end up out of the price point for most of their customers.


----------



## brianlamb41

bmaddox said:


> Dang @mummel  there you go again with the Masterbuilt bashing. If they charge more they are no longer the go to low cost smoker and they most likely will end up out of the price point for most of their customers.


Some people just aren't built to own an electric smoker.


----------



## mummel

brianlamb41 said:


> Some people just aren't built to own an electric smoker.


This is not fair.  Masterbuilt sells an outdoor appliance that cant get wet.  Ok fine.  So what do they do to help customers store their smokers that dont have roofed porches?  They sell a cover.  Ok great.  But wait, the cover leaks like sieve.....  I mean seriously....  I dont want to get into a debate.  I am literally trying to fork over my money to MB but storage is a problem for me.  A proper cover would help solve the issue.  How difficult can it be to sell the current cover as a $20 dust cover, and contract out Classic Accessories to make a branded waterproof, breathable cover (hickory series, lifetime warranty) and sell it for $50 or $60?  MB makes money & customers are happy because they have a choice between both covers.  A no brainer.  It's clear to me that Masterbuilt is not a customer driven company.  I'm not unequivocally bashing the business.  I want to buy their product because they provide the best solution for me vs the other options out there.  But as a first time buyer who does their research, they are leaving a sour taste in my mouth.

Anyway, let's keep it positive.  Waiting on a Cabelas discount!  Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## acecase74

Can you get the Bluetooth model now?


----------



## brianlamb41

mummel said:


> This is not fair.  Masterbuilt sells an outdoor appliance that cant get wet.  Ok fine.  So what do they do to help customers store their smokers that dont have roofed porches?  They sell a cover.  Ok great.  But wait, the cover leaks like sieve.....  I mean seriously....  I dont want to get into a debate.  I am literally trying to fork over my money to MB but storage is a problem for me.  A proper cover would help solve the issue.  How difficult can it be to sell the current cover as a $20 dust cover, and contract out Classic Accessories to make a branded waterproof, breathable cover (hickory series, lifetime warranty) and sell it for $50 or $60?  MB makes money & customers are happy because they have a choice between both covers.  A no brainer.  It's clear to me that Masterbuilt is not a customer driven company.  I'm not unequivocally bashing the business.  I want to buy their product because they provide the best solution for me vs the other options out there.  But as a first time buyer who does their research, they are leaving a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Anyway, let's keep it positive.  Waiting on a Cabelas discount!  Memorial Day weekend?


Then just go out and buy a cover yourself.  I honestly don't see what all the fuss is about.  I've never had an issue with my cover.  

If there's a sour taste in your mouth, then there's a sour taste in your mouth.  If you don't like the cover, then don't purchase it.

You say that you aren't bashing their business, but that's exactly what you're doing. You've already found alternative covers, as well as those that members have provided reviews and recommendations for above, so just go that route and be done with it.


----------



## mummel

Does the Sam's Club version come with a sausage hanger?


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> Re: cover for the 40 in MES 2.5 Bluetooth smoker, I purchased from Amazon the a"Classis Accessories Veranda Stackable Chairs Cover #78972" and it fits over everything, including the handle. See attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 10, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 10, 2015


Dennis, what does the cover look like from the side?  From the Amazon reviews, it says the cover is 36 inches high on one side, and 48 inches high on the other side.  As the MES BT is 40 inches high, it looks like there would be a ~4 inch area exposed at the back where the wiring is at the bottom.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> My limited experience with the Bluetooth function hasn't been great either. I found that once it is paired with your cell phone or iPad, you shouldn't have to do it again and again, but the range for me has only been about 25-30 yards - line of sight. Once I went inside I lost connection. That doesn't mean that it needs to be paired again, just out of range.
> I installed a faster wireless router in my house since my last smoke. I don't know if it will improve the range or not - I'll find out in a few days when I next smoke something. I'll report back to this forum on that.
> Dennis


I never use Bluetooth anything but your comment interested me. Wonder why I Maverick found an easy method for transmitting radio signals up to 300 feet away without requiring line-of-sight but MB has a problem with its Bluetooth transmitter (from what you've written)?

Why would you need to use a wireless router? I don't know much about BT technology but I thought all you needed was a transmitter and a receiver.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I never use Bluetooth anything but your comment interested me. Wonder why I Maverick found an easy method for transmitting radio signals up to 300 feet away without requiring line-of-sight but MB has a problem with its Bluetooth transmitter (from what you've written)?
> 
> Why would you need to use a wireless router? I don't know much about BT technology but I thought all you needed was a transmitter and a receiver.


Another good question would be, why do I lose contact a lot from inside my "All Wood" House with my Mavericks, but never with my MES Remote Control???

I would think a company that specializes in Therms would do a better job than a Company that mainly makes cheap Smokers??

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> Another good question would be, why do I lose contact a lot from inside my "All Wood" House with my Mavericks, but never with my MES Remote Control???
> 
> I would think a company that specializes in Therms would do a better job than a Company that mainly makes cheap Smokers??
> 
> Bear


Bear the MES remote uses RF signals which can be varying strengths (and it must be a stronger signal than what Maverick uses). RF is almost always stronger than bluetooth which is why the older Mavericks seem to have way better range than the new bluetooth ones.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Bear the MES remote uses RF signals which can be varying strengths (and it must be a stronger signal than what Maverick uses). RF is almost always stronger than bluetooth which is why the older Mavericks seem to have way better range than the new bluetooth ones.


Thank You!!

I know my old ET-73 had poor range, so I demoted it to Curing Fridge duty, and got an ET-732. Works great after 5 years, but I got another ET-732 so I'd have two of them.

I put the receivers right next to each other on my coffee table in the living room, and the new one loses signal, but the old one doesn't.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Why would you need to use a wireless router? I don't know much about BT technology but I thought all you needed was a transmitter and a receiver.
[/quote]





daRicksta said:


> I never use Bluetooth anything but your comment interested me. Wonder why I Maverick found an easy method for transmitting radio signals up to 300 feet away without requiring line-of-sight but MB has a problem with its Bluetooth transmitter (from what you've written)?
> 
> Why would you need to use a wireless router? I don't know much about BT technology but I thought all you needed was a transmitter and a receiver.



Well, I am by no means a tech guy.  Actually I'm officially an old fart now - just turned 70.  I did not buy the new router just for this smoker.  Had home computer problems and when the cable service man was here, he said that I could improve my speed with a better router.  I use my iPad for the MES Bluetooth feature.  In fact, I now have a connection from my living room.  Monitoring it now as I am smoking some boneless chicken thighs and breast using Bear's recipe in a pan.  The wine comes next! [emoji]128512[/emoji]

Here's the view of the smoker and the approx range for the Bluetooth function.
Dennis


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> That should give you great air flow, even as good as the Gen #1.
> 
> Brilliant !!
> 
> 
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> That should give you great air flow, even as good as the Gen #1.
> 
> Brilliant !!
> 
> 
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> I know my old ET-73 had poor range, so I demoted it to Curing Fridge duty, and got an ET-732. Works great after 5 years, but I got another ET-732 so I'd have two of them.
> I put the receivers right next to each other on my coffee table in the living room, and the new one loses signal, but the old one doesn't.
> 
> 
> Bear



I think I would like to purchase a Maverick to monitor my smokes from inside.  The MES Bluetooth has limited range.  The problem or question is which model to buy?  I notice on Amazon there are a few Maverick models; 732, 733, 735.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *dennispfaff*
> 
> 
> I think I would like to purchase a Maverick to monitor my smokes from inside. The MES Bluetooth has limited range. The problem or question is which model to buy? I notice on Amazon there are a few Maverick models; 732, 733, 735.
> Dennis


IMHO----For us old non-tech guys, the 732 fits us best.

Bear


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> Dennis, what does the cover look like from the side?  From the Amazon reviews, it says the cover is 36 inches high on one side, and 48 inches high on the other side.  As the MES BT is 40 inches high, it looks like there would be a ~4 inch area exposed at the back where the wiring is at the bottom.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Why would you need to use a wireless router? I don't know much about BT technology but I thought all you needed was a transmitter and a receiver.


Well, I am by no means a tech guy. Actually I'm officially an old fart now - just turned 70. I did not buy the new router just for this smoker. Had home computer problems and when the cable service man was here, he said that I could improve my speed with a better router. I use my iPad for the MES Bluetooth feature. In fact, I now have a connection from my living room. Monitoring it now as I am smoking some boneless chicken thighs and breast using Bear's recipe in a pan. The wine comes next! [emoji]128512[/emoji]

Here's the view of the smoker and the approx range for the Bluetooth function.
Dennis


I think I would like to purchase a Maverick to monitor my smokes from inside. The MES Bluetooth has limited range. The problem or question is which model to buy? I notice on Amazon there are a few Maverick models; 732, 733, 735.
Dennis[/quote]
I understand. A few months ago I bought a faster router after the current one stopped working. The new one is a dual frequency router which is better for when my son's home and gaming.

I bought the 733 which is the update to the 732 and I like it a lot. 735 is the new Bluetooth model.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Another good question would be, why do I lose contact a lot from inside my "All Wood" House with my Mavericks, but never with my MES Remote Control???
> 
> I would think a company that specializes in Therms would do a better job than a Company that mainly makes cheap Smokers??
> 
> Bear


I would say "touché" except for inside my Hardie Siding home my ET-733 receiver never loses the signal. AND I don't own a MES with a remote control. So there!


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> I understand. A few months ago I bought a faster router after the current one stopped working. The new one is a dual frequency router which is better for when my son's home and gaming.
> 
> I bought the 733 which is the update to the 732 and I like it a lot. 735 is the new Bluetooth model.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daRicksta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. A few months ago I bought a faster router after the current one stopped working. The new one is a dual frequency router which is better for when my son's home and gaming.
> 
> I bought the 733 which is the update to the 732 and I like it a lot. 735 is the new Bluetooth model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to 734??  Maybe Maverick took a year off...  Ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## mummel

Hey Dennis, any chance you have a side pic of that cover?  Im just curious to hear if it covers the whole smoker or leaves part of it exposed (my plan is to now keep my smoker outdoors permanently during the summer).  These two covers have the same dimensions (the Hickory series has a better warranty).  But they look vastly different on product pics.  Thanks.













31qwnlZ10PL.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 20, 2015


















81lWg3bIBPL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 20, 2015






Thanks.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> So what happened to 734?? Maybe Maverick took a year off... Ha ha


Maybe that model version just never worked out. Perhaps they buried it at sea.


----------



## craig4699

I'm looking at a 40" smoker in the very near future.  I know to avoid the Gen 2 from all of the valuable information on this site.  So, what I am wondering, should I go with a Gen 1 since there is such limited information at this time on the Gen 2.5, or should I take the plunge being that the design of the Gen 2.5 seems to incorporate most of the positives of the Gen 1 with some other "upgrades".  I am coming from a cheap Char Broil vertical charcoal water smoker and am looking forward to getting an MES.  I look forward to continuing to learn from all of your experiences.  Thank you in advance!

Craig


----------



## bmaddox

Craig4699 said:


> I'm looking at a 40" smoker in the very near future.  I know to avoid the Gen 2 from all of the valuable information on this site.  So, what I am wondering, should I go with a Gen 1 since there is such limited information at this time on the Gen 2.5, or should I take the plunge being that the design of the Gen 2.5 seems to incorporate most of the positives of the Gen 1 with some other "upgrades".  I am coming from a cheap Char Broil vertical charcoal water smoker and am looking forward to getting an MES.  I look forward to continuing to learn from all of your experiences.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Craig


I would say get the new 2.5 as the gen1's had problems too (search around on here and you will see a lot of gen1's having the wiring to the element fail)


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig4699 said:


> I'm looking at a 40" smoker in the very near future.  I know to avoid the Gen 2 from all of the valuable information on this site.  So, what I am wondering, should I go with a Gen 1 since there is such limited information at this time on the Gen 2.5, or should I take the plunge being that the design of the Gen 2.5 seems to incorporate most of the positives of the Gen 1 with some other "upgrades".  I am coming from a cheap Char Broil vertical charcoal water smoker and am looking forward to getting an MES.  I look forward to continuing to learn from all of your experiences.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Craig


Right now it's a kinda toss-up. My Gen #1 MES 40 is 5 years old & never had a problem. I think a lot of the ones with wiring problems were from the same era & most if not all came from Sam's Club. 

So far I haven't heard anything bad about the Gen 2.5, but I can't personally vouch for it.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Gen 2.5 hasnt been out very long.  Reliability is yet to be determined.  Where did you find a Gen 1 and what price?


----------



## icyhot

Amazon has them for 309 but u have to put in masterbuilt 40 gen  one for it to show up.


----------



## mummel

Ah thanks.  Yeah for the extra $70, rather get a Gen 2.5 with the added probe & digital controls.  Seems worth it IMO.


----------



## daricksta

There's the redesigned Gen 1 (with the top controller) but I forget what the Gen designation is. It's virtually identical to the Gen 1 with some cosmetic differences. Here's a 30"; you might find ads on Cabela's, Bass Pro and other such sites for the 40". 
Or you can go with the new Bluetooth Gen 2.5 models. I own a MES 30 Gen1 and haven't had any electrical problems over the 3 years I've had it. I bought mine off Amazon.


----------



## icyhot

That's the one that has black sides. The one I was talking about is all stainless inside and out with the same model number as bears.I just got one yesterday.


----------



## craig4699

Thank you bmaddox for the info.


bmaddox said:


> I would say get the new 2.5 as the gen1's had problems too (search around on here and you will see a lot of gen1's having the wiring to the element fail)


Bear, Thank you for informing me about the fact that the wiring issue seemed to be more with the "older" units from Sam's club.  That makes me feel a little better about the possible purchase of a Gen 1.


Bearcarver said:


> Right now it's a kinda toss-up. My Gen #1 MES 40 is 5 years old & never had a problem. I think a lot of the ones with wiring problems were from the same era & most if not all came from Sam's Club.
> 
> So far I haven't heard anything bad about the Gen 2.5, but I can't personally vouch for it.
> 
> Bear


mummel, Amazon has them for $309.99 plus free shipping.  I'm new and not sure about the rules about posting links to other sites so I won't.  However, if this is an OK thing to do I can post the link for you.


mummel said:


> Gen 2.5 hasnt been out very long.  Reliability is yet to be determined.  Where did you find a Gen 1 and what price?


----------



## daricksta

Craig4699 said:


> Thank you bmaddox for the info.
> 
> Bear, Thank you for informing me about the fact that the wiring issue seemed to be more with the "older" units from Sam's club.  That makes me feel a little better about the possible purchase of a Gen 1.
> 
> mummel, Amazon has them for $309.99 plus free shipping.  I'm new and not sure about the rules about posting links to other sites so I won't.  However, if this is an OK thing to do I can post the link for you.


I'm new and not sure about the rules about posting links to other sites so I won't. I don't know if there's a rule against it and I personally don't care. I post links that I think are appropriate. If an admin had an issue with any of them they would be deleted. I'm not aware of that happening and I've never been warned against doing it.


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> I'm new and not sure about the rules about posting links to other sites so I won't. I don't know if there's a rule against it and I personally don't care. I post links that I think are appropriate. If an admin had an issue with any of them they would be deleted. I'm not aware of that happening and I've never been warned against doing it.


Just so you know, that Nina Hartley does Hilary Clinton link probably wont pass muster.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Just so you know, that Nina Hartley does Hilary Clinton link probably wont pass muster.


Only because they're way too old to appeal to anyone's prurient interests. Darn you for putting that visual in my head. I need to smoke some brisket--and fast!


----------



## craig4699

daRicksta said:


> There's the redesigned Gen 1 (with the top controller) but I forget what the Gen designation is. It's virtually identical to the Gen 1 with some cosmetic differences. Here's a 30"; you might find ads on Cabela's, Bass Pro and other such sites for the 40".
> Or you can go with the new Bluetooth Gen 2.5 models. I own a MES 30 Gen1 and haven't had any electrical problems over the 3 years I've had it. I bought mine off Amazon.





daRicksta said:


> I'm new and not sure about the rules about posting links to other sites so I won't. I don't know if there's a rule against it and I personally don't care. I post links that I think are appropriate. If an admin had an issue with any of them they would be deleted. I'm not aware of that happening and I've never been warned against doing it.


Mummel,

That definitely isn't something I would dream about in even a nightmare so no worries. 


mummel said:


> Just so you know, that Nina Hartley does Hilary Clinton link probably wont pass muster.


Really enjoying the forum already and thanks everyone for the good info.  I'm thinking I'll go with the 2.5 and be one of the "early adopters" to try to prove it.  Hopefully I'm able to help someone out someday the way that you guys do.


----------



## daricksta

Craig4699 said:


> Mummel,
> 
> That definitely isn't something I would dream about in even a nightmare so no worries.
> 
> Really enjoying the forum already and thanks everyone for the good info.  I'm thinking I'll go with the 2.5 and be one of the "early adopters" to try to prove it.  Hopefully I'm able to help someone out someday the way that you guys do.


Craig4699, I knew it was a general comment. I was just describing my own experience to make a point. And I agree: SMF has really raised my smoking game. It was here I learned about the AMNPS, Maverick therms (I own the ET-733), 3-2-1 (and variations thereof) ribs cooking method, and tips on what might be wrong with my MES 30 and how to fix it. @Bearcarver has his famous Step-By-Step recipes. I'm always talking up this forum to my smoking buddies.


----------



## wichita chief

For anyone located in the states where they have stores Academy Sports has the Gen 1 30" for $249 and the 40" for $299. Shipping says $45 so unless you live where you can pick it up online ordering wouldn't be a savings. No 2.5 offered yet.


----------



## bdskelly

TJohnson said:


> That's very typical with Bluetooth


Todd

Looks like the new  redesigned 40" units are missing the 2 smoker tray element supports bars. ....That we use as the perfect location to place the AMPS

1. That means the AMPS has to go on the lower rack. ( Not great because of the drippings. Maybe a redesign of your pelet tray with a dog house roof on top to shed the grease? ) Could use a foil tent I guess... 

2. Next option is to put it under the pan like we do the old units.  BUT without the old style support bars its swimming in the greasy catch tray. ( Legs added to the AMPS or well vented shelf with feet sold separately?)

I dunno.. Just thinking out load. 

b


----------



## tjohnson

Use a landscape brick wrapped in foil to raise it off the floor


----------



## Bearcarver

BDSkelly said:


> Todd
> 
> Looks like the new  redesigned 40" units are missing the 2 smoker tray element supports bars. ....That we use as the perfect location to place the AMPS
> 
> 1. That means the AMPS has to go on the lower rack. ( Not great because of the drippings. Maybe a redesign of your pelet tray with a dog house roof on top to shed the grease? ) Could use a foil tent I guess...
> 
> 2. Next option is to put it under the pan like we do the old units.  BUT without the old style support bars its swimming in the greasy catch tray. ( Legs added to the AMPS or well vented shelf with feet sold separately?)
> 
> I dunno.. Just thinking out load.
> 
> b


Brian,
The best I've seen in the New Gen #2.5 BT is one of the newer guys put a wire freezer basket upside down in the bottom left, where our Gen #1 support bars are, and he put his AMNPS on that basket. He said it works Awesome, and I could see why. That's what I'll do, should I eventually get a 2.5. You get air flow through the wire basket.

Note:  I just looked---There's Pics on post #348 of this Thread.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly

TJohnson said:


> Use a landscape brick wrapped in foil to raise it off the floor


All my brilliance and we narrow this solution down to a brick? LOL  Okay... Clearly I flunked engineering.  I'll just shut up and keep burning your pellets.  LOL

Happy Memorial Day my friend!

B


----------



## bdskelly

Bearcarver said:


> Brian,
> The best I've seen in the New Gen #2.5 BT is one of the newer guys put a wire freezer basket upside down in the bottom left, where our Gen #1 support bars are, and he put his AMNPS on that basket. He said it works Awesome, and I could see why. That's what I'll do, should I eventually get a 2.5. You get air flow through the wire basket.
> 
> Note:  I just looked---There's Pics on post #348 of this Thread.
> 
> Bear


Excellent points as usual my good friend. b


----------



## pharmanimal

IMG_0024.JPG



__ pharmanimal
__ May 26, 2015


















IMG_0026.JPG



__ pharmanimal
__ May 26, 2015






Bought the Bluetooth 40" last week at Sam's.  Needed a cover.  Went to Lowes and found a cover for a Char-Broil two-burner grill.  Box shows  "4-season protection".  Model # is:4597. Cost about $25. I turned it sideways for a better fit and it covers everything down to the cross supports on the legs. It just rained for about 12 hours; went out took cover off and smoker was bone dry.  Tried to upload photos, I will keep trying.


----------



## craig4699

In my procrastination to place an order for either the Gen 1 or Gen 2.5 on Amazon I went to do it now and the price of both has gone way up.  Guess I'll just wait and see if they go back down for now.  Back to my cheap-O charbroil vertical water smoker for now.


----------



## bdskelly

Craig4699 said:


> In my procrastination to place an order for either the Gen 1 or Gen 2.5 on Amazon I went to do it now and the price of both has gone way up.  Guess I'll just wait and see if they go back down for now.  Back to my cheap-O charbroil vertical water smoker for now.


Just wait it out. AMZ is a customer of mine. Their prices change often.  Chances are after July 4th they will have all BBQ and patio items on clearance.


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig4699 said:


> In my procrastination to place an order for either the Gen 1 or Gen 2.5 on Amazon I went to do it now and the price of both has gone way up.  Guess I'll just wait and see if they go back down for now.  Back to my cheap-O charbroil vertical water smoker for now.


Yup---Like Brian said---Wait awhile & keep an eye on it. MES prices are like roller coasters.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I'm still bummed the Cabelas one has gone up by $50.  Hoping to get mine this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I'm still bummed the Cabelas one has gone up by $50.  Hoping to get mine this weekend.


Cabbalas seems to vary in price a lot too.

When I bought my MES 40 all SS, 5 years ago It was $399. Then a week or two later they had them on sale for $349. I called them & they rebated me the $50.

If you have a Cabelas Credit card, they send Discount cards to you, like $30 off if you buy this much, and $50 off if you buy that much.

Cabelas Visa is the only personal Credit card I have.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Craig4699 said:


> In my procrastination to place an order for either the Gen 1 or Gen 2.5 on Amazon I went to do it now and the price of both has gone way up.  Guess I'll just wait and see if they go back down for now.  Back to my cheap-O charbroil vertical water smoker for now.


One thing you can practically count on with MES prices on Amazon: they will go down and then go back up. It's a veritable roller coaster. You might also check sites like Cabela's and Bass Pro but be careful about considering their store-branded models. Sometimes they're identical to the regular MES models, sometimes they offer extra features. Just make sure if you consider a MES 40 model that it has a 1200 watt heating element, not the 800 watt.


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> One thing you can practically count on with MES prices on Amazon: they will go down and then go back up. It's a veritable roller coaster. You might also check sites like Cabela's and Bass Pro but be careful about considering their store-branded models. Sometimes they're identical to the regular MES models, sometimes they offer extra features. Just make sure if you consider a MES 40 model that it has a 1200 watt heating element, not the 800 watt.


None of the 40s have a 800W element.  That was a Cabelas typo.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> None of the 40s have a 800W element.  That was a Cabelas typo.


I'm not talking about Cabela's. I saw an old Sam's Club had the same typo on its listing for a MES 40 Model #  20070211 from 3 years ago. The first reviewer wrote: "I own one of the original MES 40" units purchased from Sams in 2009. This unit is only 800 watts instead of 1200 watts like the newer units.  Like i said mine is 3 years old and when i wear it out ,i will purchase another one."

Yes, he's talking about a much older MES 40 (when I first read it I mistakenly thought he was talking about the 20070211) but in those old, dark days the MES 30 only had a 650 watt heating element which is why the 40-inch had the 800 watt heating element.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I'm not talking about Cabela's. I saw an old Sam's Club had the same typo on its listing for a MES 40 Model # 20070211 from 3 years ago. The first reviewer wrote: "I own one of the original MES 40" units purchased from Sams in 2009. This unit is only 800 watts instead of 1200 watts like the newer units.  Like i said mine is 3 years old and when i wear it out ,i will purchase another one."
> 
> Yes, he's talking about a much older MES 40 (when I first read it I mistakenly thought he was talking about the 20070211) but in those old, dark days the MES 30 only had a 650 watt heating element which is why the 40-inch had the 800 watt heating element.


Here ya go guys----If anybody wants to see a list from the "Old Days", here's one a good friend of mine "Texacajun" compiled awhile back that shows what the old Models had in them, including the MES 30 units with 650 Watts, and the MES 40 units that had 800 Watts. Those are the ones Rick is talking about, I believe:

MES Model Numbers:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99348/all-mes-model-numbers

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Here ya go guys----If anybody wants to see a list from the "Old Days", here's one a good friend of mine "Texacajun" compiled awhile back that shows what the old Models had in them, including the MES 30 units with 650 Watts, and the MES 40 units that had 800 Watts. Those are the ones Rick is talking about, I believe:
> 
> MES Model Numbers:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99348/all-mes-model-numbers
> 
> Bear


That's exactly what I was talking about, Bear. If I had the initiative that Texacajun had, I would redo the list and add the years each model was introduced. I think that's an important missing detail. It would show when the major upgrades and improvements were made.

It would especially come in handy for those models where your friend was unsure if the heating elements were 650 or 800 watts for the 30s and 800 or 1200 watts for the 40s.


----------



## five string

Anybody have any experience adjusting temp up or down during a smoke with the MES 40? I can't seem to make it happen.

Thanks,

Five String


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> One thing you can practically count on with MES prices on Amazon: they will go down and then go back up. It's a veritable roller coaster. You might also check sites like Cabela's and Bass Pro but be careful about considering their store-branded models. Sometimes they're identical to the regular MES models, sometimes they offer extra features. Just make sure if you consider a MES 40 model that it has a 1200 watt heating element, not the 800 watt.


You are right about Amazon's prices going down, up, down, etc. They were advertizing the new 40" Bluetooth MES for a week or more for $369. Yesterday, it was $468. I haven't checked today yet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Five String said:


> Anybody have any experience adjusting temp up or down during a smoke with the MES 40? I can't seem to make it happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Five String


Check your new PM.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Five String said:


> Anybody have any experience adjusting temp up or down during a smoke with the MES 40? I can't seem to make it happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Five String


Five, what do you mean?  I assume one could just use the LCD panel on the fly no?  What problem did you run into?


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Five, what do you mean?  I assume one could just use the LCD panel on the fly no?  What problem did you run into?


I don't know about the other models but on the gen2 it is designed to set once and let it go. If you need to adjust the temp you have to reset the time as well so the unit thinks you are starting over.


----------



## mummel

Ah weird?  Surely you should have the option to do both?  May be a design flaw.  Did you try the remote app?  I think you can change it on the fly no?


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> I don't know about the other models but on the gen2 it is designed to set once and let it go. If you need to adjust the temp you have to reset the time as well so the unit thinks you are starting over.


That's interesting.

With my Gen #1, I set my time at 20 hours when I start, and never have to change that.

Yet sometimes I might change my temp setting 6 to 10 times during a smoke.

However Five String PM'd me last night with his problem.

I told him how I change the temp on mine, but he said when he pushes the temp he gets weird readings instead.

So I told him to unplug it for a minute---Then plug it back in & start over, and see if that fixes it.

I had to leave the forum, so I didn't hear if it helped him.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

The control panel on the gen2 is set to where you do the temp then hours then minutes. On mine, once you have set that once and have it going you have to do all three again to get the temp to actually change. It really isn't a big deal. I don't use the remote anymore because I go by the Maverick for temps so when I need to change it I just walk back to the smoker, mash a few buttons, and we are good to go.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> You are right about Amazon's prices going down, up, down, etc. They were advertizing the new 40" Bluetooth MES for a week or more for $369. Yesterday, it was $468. I haven't checked today yet.


Same price today: $467.94.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> The control panel on the gen2 is set to where you do the temp then hours then minutes. On mine, once you have set that once and have it going you have to do all three again to get the temp to actually change. It really isn't a big deal. I don't use the remote anymore because I go by the Maverick for temps so when I need to change it I just walk back to the smoker, mash a few buttons, and we are good to go.


That's really strange after all the years with my Gen #1.

Maybe that was the problem "Five String" had, and I was only telling him how I change my temp without having to touch the time.

But I guess he still should have been OK, once I told him to unplug it & start the settings over-----Unless his has a problem.

Thanks B !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> With my Gen #1, I set my time at 20 hours when I start, and never have to change that.
> 
> Yet sometimes I might change my temp setting 6 to 10 times during a smoke.
> 
> However Five String PM'd me last night with his problem.
> 
> I told him how I change the temp on mine, but he said when he pushes the temp he gets weird readings instead.
> 
> So I told him to unplug it for a minute---Then plug it back in & start over, and see if that fixes it.
> 
> I had to leave the forum, so I didn't hear if it helped him.
> 
> Bear


I do the same thing with temp changes on my Gen 1 as well. As far as setting the time, if I plan to smoke for 6 hours I set it to 8; for an 11 hour smoke I set it to 14 hours.


----------



## dennispfaff

I don't the MES 2.5 works that way.  It took me a couple of smokes before I reread the instruction manual to learn that to get the heat started you have to select your temp, then set BOTH the hours and minutes on the Bluetooth panel.  But as far as changing the temp up or down, I don't think you have to again set the time.  Like Bear said...just set the time far enough ahead so you won't have any problems.


----------



## brickguy221

bmaddox said:


> The control panel on the gen2 is set to where you do the temp then hours then minutes. On mine, once you have set that once and have it going you have to do all three again to get the temp to actually change. It really isn't a big deal. I don't use the remote anymore because I go by the Maverick for temps so when I need to change it I just walk back to the smoker, mash a few buttons, and we are good to go.


Since my Generation 2 can no longer be trusted and my not having a Maverick, I place an oven thermometer on a shelf in the Smoker and check it periodically and adjust Smoker according to what the oven thermometer says. My Generation 2 varies from time to time, even on the same day in what it reads. One time it will read close to but still a bit less than my oven thermometer and the next time, it will read 35-50 degrees less than the oven thermometer. When not using the meat probe, it usually reads within 10-15 degrees hotter than what the oven thermometer reads. I hardley ever use the meat probe anyhow and use instead a Weber wireless thermometer that is approx 8 years old and still works perfect today.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I do the same thing with temp changes on my Gen 1 as well. As far as setting the time, if I plan to smoke for 6 hours I set it to 8; for an 11 hour smoke I set it to 14 hours.





dennispfaff said:


> I don't the MES 2.5 works that way. It took me a couple of smokes before I reread the instruction manual to learn that to get the heat started you have to select your temp, then set BOTH the hours and minutes on the Bluetooth panel. But as far as changing the temp up or down, I don't think you have to again set the time. Like Bear said...just set the time far enough ahead so you won't have any problems.


I always set mine for 20 hours consistently. That way it will never shut off on me, and since I always use 20 hours, I always know how long I've been smoking by subtracting it from 20. I don't have to think about What I had set it at. That eliminate a CRS problem.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Since my Generation 2 can no longer be trusted and my not having a Maverick, I place an oven thermometer on a shelf in the Smoker and check it periodically and adjust Smoker according to what the oven thermometer says. My Generation 2 varies from time to time, even on the same day in what it reads. One time it will read close to but still a bit less than my oven thermometer and the next time, it will read 35-50 degrees less than the oven thermometer. When not using the meat probe, it usually reads within 10-15 degrees hotter than what the oven thermometer reads. I hardley ever use the meat probe anyhow and use instead a Weber wireless thermometer that is approx 8 years old and still works perfect today.


I would never trust any smoker temp therm that is built into a smoker.

I only trust my Maverick because I can easily check it for accuracy.

Other things can make temps vary too, such as if it's windy, where you have the sensor, how much cold meat is in the smoker, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

On a recent smoke, I noticed the heat temp swings on the Maverick.  Goes up a few degrees and then back down to about the set temp.  I think it works like my jacuzzi...when the heat reaches the set temp, the heater element shuts off, and when it drops it cycles back on.  Should average out I guess.


----------



## brickguy221

On my "untrustworthy" Generation 2 Smoker, I can set the temperature and then the time with my remote. I can then later move temp up or down any time I want without re-setting the time. I can move the time up or down without re-setting the temperature. That is one feature that does work on my Smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> On a recent smoke, I noticed the heat temp swings on the Maverick. Goes up a few degrees and then back down to about the set temp. I think it works like my jacuzzi...when the heat reaches the set temp, the heater element shuts off, and when it drops it cycles back on. Should average out I guess.


Exactly:

If it had a long run to get to the set point (Like at start), it will coast quite a bit past the set point, then it will drop pretty much below the set point after the element comes on. After it goes up & down a few times it will often settle down & not swing up & down so much. I find mine coasts above the set point more in the Summer, and falls more below set point in the Winter.

This is why sometimes if I want it to go to 230°, I'll set it for 220°. Then after it shuts off at 220° and then coasts up to about 232° or so, then I change my setting to 230°. This reduces the swing problem.

Hope that makes sense,

Bear


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I don't the MES 2.5 works that way. It took me a couple of smokes before I reread the instruction manual to learn that to get the heat started you have to select your temp, then set BOTH the hours and minutes on the Bluetooth panel. But as far as changing the temp up or down, I don't think you have to again set the time. Like Bear said...just set the time far enough ahead so you won't have any problems.


Exactly right. With my MES 30 Gen 1 I first set the cooking temp and then cooking time; hours and then minutes. After you set the minutes the controller starts heating the smoker. After you've got it started you can reset the tem and the cooking time separately as many times as you want throughout the smoke. Like Bear, I adjust the temp several times to ensure it's staying around my setpoint.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I always set mine for 20 hours consistently. That way it will never shut off on me, and since I always use 20 hours, I always know how long I've been smoking by subtracting it from 20. I don't have to think about What I had set it at. That eliminate a CRS problem.
> 
> Bear


There's where we part company, Bear. If I were to set it at 20 hours I might forget when I started smoking. I guess I could write it down but that involves more work. I'll think of something...


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> There's where we part company, Bear. If I were to set it at 20 hours I might forget when I started smoking. I guess I could write it down but that involves more work. I'll think of something...


I think you missed my point. If you always set it for 20 hours, you don't have to remember when you started smoking.

If at 2:00 PM it says 13:00, you started at 7:00AM.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I think you missed my point. If you always set it for 20 hours, you don't have to remember when you started smoking.
> 
> If at 2:00 PM it says 13:00, you started at 7:00AM.
> 
> Bear


Aha! After I graduated from college I stopped doing math. The truth is, I didn't think of that. I feel so shamed.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Aha! After I graduated from college I stopped doing math. The truth is, I didn't think of that. I feel so shamed.


LOL----There's what happened----Dumb Bears don't go to college.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They go to Tech School for Cabinetmaking----More Math needed.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----There's what happened----Dumb Bears don't go to college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They go to Tech School for Cabinetmaking----More Math needed.
> 
> Bear


I never took ONE math class throughout the 13 years it took me to complete college (I tended to drop out and go back a lot). I took other science classes like Acoustics (since I was also studying music theory and audio multitrack recording) or different anthropology classes. I've looked at the college catalogs for the schools my kids have attended and they don't let you get away with that anymore.


----------



## five string

This was my first shot using my MES 40" Bluetooth. Issue was the Maverick reads 250 but I want 230. MES is reading 236. Tried to change just the temp setting on the fly but got involved in weird readings during the smoke - apparently MES can't see a temp lower than the actual temp of the MES. My engineering mind thought I could just change the temp as an isolated action, but it can't be done. My fix was to un-plug the unit, open the door to lower temp, plug it back in, and do a total reset on temp and time.

The ribs turned out great despite all this.













Ribs 1.jpg



__ five string
__ Jun 1, 2015






Thanks,

Five String


----------



## Bearcarver

Five String said:


> This was my first shot using my MES 40" Bluetooth. Issue was the Maverick reads 250 but I want 230. MES is reading 236. Tried to change just the temp setting on the fly but got involved in weird readings during the smoke - apparently MES can't see a temp lower than the actual temp of the MES. My engineering mind thought I could just change the temp as an isolated action, but it can't be done. My fix was to un-plug the unit, open the door to lower temp, plug it back in, and do a total reset on temp and time.
> 
> The ribs turned out great despite all this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Five String


I would call Masterbuilt, because there's no way you should have to do those kind of things to reset your heat settings.

And Yes---Your Ribs Look Great !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

I ag


Five String said:


> This was my first shot using my MES 40" Bluetooth. Issue was the Maverick reads 250 but I want 230. MES is reading 236. Tried to change just the temp setting on the fly but got involved in weird readings during the smoke - apparently MES can't see a temp lower than the actual temp of the MES. My engineering mind thought I could just change the temp as an isolated action, but it can't be done. My fix was to un-plug the unit, open the door to lower temp, plug it back in, and do a total reset on temp and time.
> 
> The ribs turned out great despite all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ five string
> __ Jun 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Five String


I agree with Bear with both the ribs looking great and that it should be easy to lower the controller temp no matter what the ambient temp inside the smoker is. I've got a MES 30 Gen 1 and I raise/lower the temp several times during a smoke if the temp has gotten too low or too high. One day when the temp skyrocketed because of a dirty hi temp cutoff switch I tried opening the door to lower the temp but every time I closed the door the temp would climb back up to 295°. After I cleaned the sensor the controller regulated the temp properly. My point is that even with the newer smokers you should be able to easily raise/lower the temp on the controller unless there's an electronic/electrical problem.


----------



## dennispfaff

I can raise and lower the temp on the basically useless Bluetooth device - as long as I go outside and within 15-20 yards of the smoker.  That works fine as long as I am close. 

 By the way...I mentioned that I installed a faster modem and router to my computer a week ago - that didn't make a lick of difference in extending the range for the Bluetooth device.

I do like the Maverick ET-733 however, as recommended by others.  Once I get the smoker temps stabilized I can monitor the meat temperature from anywhere.  I'm smoking some stuffed chicken breasts now.
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I can raise and lower the temp on the basically useless Bluetooth device - as long as I go outside and within 15-20 yards of the smoker. That works fine as long as I am close.
> 
> By the way...I mentioned that I installed a faster modem and router to my computer a week ago - that didn't make a lick of difference in extending the range for the Bluetooth device.
> 
> I do like the Maverick ET-733 however, as recommended by others. Once I get the smoker temps stabilized I can monitor the meat temperature from anywhere. I'm smoking some stuffed chicken breasts now.
> Dennis


Dennis,

I've allowed the high tech world to pass me by. I don't have Bluetooth anything because I don't see the need for it. I've already got a wireless computer network in my home which works great. If I were to buy a new Masterbuilt I'd get the standard newest model and continue to use my ET-733 to monitor temps from inside my home. So what if I have to walk outside to make adjustments on the controller. If that bugged me I'd buy a model with a wireless remote. The non-Bluetooth smokers are much cheaper than the BT models and that's what I care about.


----------



## dennispfaff

Well, I didn't buy the MES for the Bluetooth feature.  I am hearing impaired and have hearing aids which have a Bluetooth feature that connects to our TV, and to my IPad.  We also have Bluetooth in our cars.  I am grateful for the Bluetooth technology provides me for those two reasons.


----------



## daricksta

I can now see how Bluetooth devices benefit you personally. I consider myself fortunate that I don't them yet. My wife and I still use dumbphones, at least until we pay off the smartphone we bought for our son.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Well, I didn't buy the MES for the Bluetooth feature. I am hearing impaired and have hearing aids which have a Bluetooth feature that connects to our TV, and to my IPad. We also have Bluetooth in our cars. I am grateful for the Bluetooth technology provides me for those two reasons.


I'm hearing impaired also. I first started wearing hearing aids in both ears in 1969 and had a Cochlear implant in Dec 1999 and fitted with a sound processor at that time.  I now have upgraded to a Cochlear Nucleus 6 Sound Processor. I don't have bluetooth. I don't talk on the phone because I don't understand that well on the phone, but do well talking to someone face to face though.

As for the Bluetooth Smoker, I am considering on getting one, but don't care about it's bluetooth features, I only care about it working better than my MES Generation 2 smoker.


----------



## bmaddox

dennispfaff said:


> By the way...I mentioned that I installed a faster modem and router to my computer a week ago - that didn't make a lick of difference in extending the range for the Bluetooth device.


Bluetooth is a self contained signal between two devices. It does not travel over your wireless internet network. If you had a wifi enabled thermo then your new network would have helped. In reality, a stronger wifi signal probably made the bluetooth worse as it could overpower the bluetooth signal.


----------



## dennispfaff

What is a wifi enabled thermo?  And would it noticeably extend the Bluetooth range?
Dennis


----------



## per2467

I just purchased the Bluetooth 30" Model at Bass Pro.  For $100.00 less that the 40", ill cut my ribs in half.  Plus I received 10% off because it was a floor model and 10% off for signing up to their credit card (Ill never use it) so final cost was $275.00.  I already have a MB gasser so I'll just use this for temperatures below 200 degrees.


----------



## daricksta

per2467 said:


> I just purchased the Bluetooth 30" Model at Bass Pro. For $100.00 less that the 40", ill cut my ribs in half. Plus I received 10% off because it was a floor model and 10% off for signing up to their credit card (Ill never use it) so final cost was $275.00. I already have a MB gasser so I'll just use this for temperatures below 200 degrees.


You just made yourself the resident expert on how to get an outstanding deal on a MES. I own a MES 30 Gen 1 model but I never cut my ribs in half. I have been allowing them to press up against the smoker walls until they shrink away as they cook. But starting next time I'm just going to place foil at the spots on the wall where the ribs touch and plan to do the same thing when I smoke a whole beef brisket.


----------



## bmaddox

dennispfaff said:


> What is a wifi enabled thermo? And would it noticeably extend the Bluetooth range?
> Dennis


There are remote thermometers like the Tappecue that connect to your wifi network instead of using a bluetooth signal. That way you can control the thermo from anywhere with an internet connection. Of course this doesn't let you control the bluetooth MES. Also, wifi thermos are triple the cost of bluetooth or RF models. 

The problem with the bluetooth MES is that you are stuck with the hardware/software that is built into the unit. You can get accessories like Maverick thermos to help but they will not have all the features that the MES remote app has.


----------



## dennispfaff

bmaddox,
Your post interested me.  I sent an email to Masterbuilt customer service if they have any info on how to extend the Bluetooth range.  In a Google search I read something about a "class 1 Bluetooth adapter".  
Dennis


----------



## bmaddox

dennispfaff said:


> "class 1 Bluetooth adapter".


You have now exceeded my knowledge (sorry). I know just enough to get myself in trouble... I am sure there are bluetooth range extenders but I don't know how well they would pair up with the MES unit. Hopefully Masterbuilt customer service can help.


----------



## mummel

I want to give a shout out and a big thanks to everyone that helped me get here.  Sometimes a little patience, hardcore research and luck pays off :))))))))  I just saw Cabelas has their smoker on sale again for $349.  I got a great deal and am very happy.  It arrives at the end of next week.  Cant wait.  Thanks all.


----------



## mummel

I cant tell from the pics, but does the loader put the chips in that chip tray under the angled sheet metal piece?  How does it get in there?  Looks like a really tight fit. Or does it drop the chips on top of that angled piece with the ash sliding down onto the drip tray?













2015 MES Smoker Bax.JPG



__ mummel
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> I want to give a shout out and a big thanks to everyone that helped me get here.  Sometimes a little patience, hardcore research and luck pays off :))))))))  I just saw Cabelas has their smoker on sale again for $349.  I got a great deal and am very happy.  It arrives at the end of next week.  Cant wait.  Thanks all.





mummel said:


> I cant tell from the pics, but does the loader put the chips in that chip tray under the angled sheet metal piece?  How does it get in there?  Looks like a really tight fit. Or does it drop the chips on top of that angled piece with the ash sliding down onto the drip tray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 MES Smoker Bax.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Jun 3, 2015


That's sure what it looks like. I think Bear posted that the wood chip cover is angled to funnel drips down onto the drip tray. The ashes should stay in the wood chip tray like in the previous designs. It also seems like heat from the element might be directed over to the left side to keep the right side hotter like it does in the Gen 1 and Gen 2 models.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I cant tell from the pics, but does the loader put the chips in that chip tray under the angled sheet metal piece?  How does it get in there?  Looks like a really tight fit. Or does it drop the chips on top of that angled piece with the ash sliding down onto the drip tray?


Yes it does look like the handle to the dumper is too high to get the chips into the chip drawer, but it must work, as I haven't heard any complaints yet.

I haven't seen one of these #2.5 units in person yet, but maybe somebody who has one can enlighten us to how that actually works.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Yes it does look like the handle to the dumper is too high to get the chips into the chip drawer, but it must work, as I haven't heard any complaints yet.
> 
> I haven't seen one of these #2.5 units in person yet, but maybe somebody who has one can enlighten us to how that actually works.
> 
> Bear


Yeah check the BP model.  I have no idea how the chips are supposed to get into the tray below.  Dennis or Lights may be able to help.













Image 2.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## dennispfaff

Yes, the chip loader dumps them in that tray shown in your photo, which is directly above the burner assembly.  Takes just a few minutes to smoke.  I used it just once, plus when first pre-seasoning the smoker.  I usually use pellets.  Also as someone else posted, it's a good idea to foil the top of that area to keep things sort of tidy.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

I was going to foil it but was wondering if it messes with the heat transfer at all?


----------



## dennispfaff

I don't think so.


----------



## dennispfaff

bmaddox said:


> You have now exceeded my knowledge (sorry). I know just enough to get myself in trouble... I am sure there are bluetooth range extenders but I don't know how well they would pair up with the MES unit. Hopefully Masterbuilt customer service can help.



Hey bmaddox, I heard back from Masterbuilt customer service... They said their Bluetooth range is designed for 100 ft, but if anything is blocking that distance (like inside your house) it could cause loss of connection.  I figured out to solve that issue:  move the smoker closer!  ha ha.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> You have now exceeded my knowledge (sorry). I know just enough to get myself in trouble... I am sure there are bluetooth range extenders but I don't know how well they would pair up with the MES unit. Hopefully Masterbuilt customer service can help.





dennispfaff said:


> Hey bmaddox, I heard back from Masterbuilt customer service... They said their Bluetooth range is designed for 100 ft, but if anything is blocking that distance (like inside your house) it could cause loss of connection. I figured out to solve that issue: move the smoker closer! ha ha.
> Dennis


Absolutely!!

Look at all the places you could put that Smoker "Closer" !!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present

Bear


----------



## mummel

Well they are claiming a class 1 device which has 100ft range.  Im actually quite surprised.  I thought it was a class 2 device with 33 ft range.  So in theory, the smoker should have decent range as long as line of sight is not an issue.  Bluetooth will not penetrate walls very well at all.  I'm guessing you could probably get a good 30 ft range with the MES BT in real world conditions (just enough to make it to a window inside your home).  A Maverick will still be needed to get to your bedroom etc. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> I was going to foil it but was wondering if it messes with the heat transfer at all?


Feel free to foil if you like. I agree with Dennis that it won't be a problem. I used to foil the top of the wood chip burner but after using my smoker for 3 years and having it all blackened and stained I don't care if the burner gets dripped on. The only things I foil over is the water pan and the drip tray for easier cleanup. I don't even put a foil tent over my AMNPS anymore because drips have been minimal and haven't stopped the wood pellets from burning.


----------



## Bearcarver

Foil it if you want, and if you can, but I still say there isn't enough of that little angled plate sticking out below the water pan to worry about it.

Looking at the Pic below, you can see that in order to drip on that angled plate, the drips would have to come from the front or back corners of the far right of a rack (about 1.5" triangles??).













Image 2.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## dennispfaff

So far, I have been smoking without using the drip pan.  That little angled plate is the wood chip housing.  Before I foiled it, I had some food drippings on that plate that were hard to clean so now I keep it foiled and have not noticed ant heat loss issues.

Lately I have followed Bear's suggestion and smoking in a 9x13 foil pan with an 8x10 rack on the bottom and this seems to work quite well.  I even did a prime rib in the pan on Mother's Day and it turned out excellent.  I posted pictures of that om this forum.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> So far, I have been smoking without using the drip pan. That little angled plate is the wood chip housing. Before I foiled it, I had some food drippings on that plate that were hard to clean so now I keep it foiled and have not noticed ant heat loss issues.
> 
> Lately I have followed Bear's suggestion and smoking in a 9x13 foil pan with an 8x10 rack on the bottom and this seems to work quite well. I even did a prime rib in the pan on Mother's Day and it turned out excellent. I posted pictures of that om this forum.
> Dennis


And a Fine Looking Prime Rib it was !!!

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

bmaddox said:


> Bluetooth is a self contained signal between two devices. It does not travel over your wireless internet network. If you had a wifi enabled thermo then your new network would have helped. In reality, a stronger wifi signal probably made the bluetooth worse as it could overpower the bluetooth signal.



I also researched online about the wifi signal as possibly interfering with the Bluetooth signal as you mentioned.  So I did a little test by turning off our wifi device and can report that it makes no difference whatsoever.  The only way I can safely control the MES Bluetooth is by moving it closer to my house or go outside within say 50-60 feet - line-of-sight.  Now...thankfully I'm not that old or lazy to do that.[emoji]128515[/emoji]
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> So far, I have been smoking without using the drip pan. That little angled plate is the wood chip housing. Before I foiled it, I had some food drippings on that plate that were hard to clean so now I keep it foiled and have not noticed ant heat loss issues.
> 
> Lately I have followed Bear's suggestion and smoking in a 9x13 foil pan with an 8x10 rack on the bottom and this seems to work quite well. I even did a prime rib in the pan on Mother's Day and it turned out excellent. I posted pictures of that om this forum.
> Dennis


You posted the photos in this thread? If not, which thread?

I got a chuckle out you writing that there were some food drippings on the plate that were hard to clean. After using my MES for 3 years the inside is blackened and I've got heat-bonded stains everywhere. It's the same kind of thing I see with my stainless steel cookware after a year or more of using them over gas stovetop burners. It's a matter of if I want to spend a few hours hard scrubbing for what I'm worth to get everything shiny clean looking brand new again, or allowing my cookware and smoker to look used and loved. I typically like most things I buy to look new and pristine for as long as possible but over the years more and more I've learned to say "What the hell...


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> You posted the photos in this thread? If not, which thread?
> 
> I got a chuckle out you writing that there were some food drippings on the plate that were hard to clean. After using my MES for 3 years the inside is blackened and I've got heat-bonded stains everywhere. It's the same kind of thing I see with my stainless steel cookware after a year or more of using them over gas stovetop burners. It's a matter of if I want to spend a few hours hard scrubbing for what I'm worth to get everything shiny clean looking brand new again, or allowing my cookware and smoker to look used and loved. I typically like most things I buy to look new and pristine for as long as possible but over the years more and more I've learned to say "What the hell...


I am starting on the third summer on my Generation 2 Smoker and you ought to see the inside of mine!!!! ... The window  glass is sparkling clean, however the rest of inside of smoker is like you described yours is ........


----------



## bmaddox

Brickguy221 said:


> I am starting on the third summer on my Generation 2 Smoker and you ought to see the inside of mine!!!! ... The window  glass is sparkling clean, however the rest of inside of smoker is like you described yours is ........


Yep, clear glass, clean sensors, and everything else black.


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> You posted the photos in this thread? If not, which thread?
> 
> I got a chuckle out you writing that there were some food drippings on the plate that were hard to clean. After using my MES for 3 years the inside is blackened and I've got heat-bonded stains everywhere. It's the same kind of thing I see with my stainless steel cookware after a year or more of using them over gas stovetop burners. It's a matter of if I want to spend a few hours hard scrubbing for what I'm worth to get everything shiny clean looking brand new again, or allowing my cookware and smoker to look used and loved. I typically like most things I buy to look new and pristine for as long as possible but over the years more and more I've learned to say "What the hell...



Yes, page 16, 316 I believe.
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I am starting on the third summer on my Generation 2 Smoker and you ought to see the inside of mine!!!! ... The window  glass is sparkling clean, however the rest of inside of smoker is like you described yours is ........


Sounds like the glass on your smoker is cleaner than the glass on my kitchen oven door. You've got your priorities right--if you've got a window you've got to keep it clean to see what's going on inside.


----------



## craig4699

Saw Cabela's has there gen 2.5 on sale.  Does anyone think not having the glass front is a deal breaker?  I know some people prefer to not have the glass because of heat loss but I kind of like the idea of having a little bit of an indication as to how things are looking.  I'm not against waiting for the price to go back down on amazon but having one for the Fourth of July is rather tempting.  Any thoughts?


----------



## brickguy221

Craig4699 said:


> Saw Cabela's has there gen 2.5 on sale.  Does anyone think not having the glass front is a deal breaker?  I know some people prefer to not have the glass because of heat loss but I kind of like the idea of having a little bit of an indication as to how things are looking.  I'm not against waiting for the price to go back down on amazon but having one for the Fourth of July is rather tempting.  Any thoughts?


A glass door would be a deal breaker for me as I wouldn't have one without a glass door. On my Generation 2, I don't think there is much if any heat loss thru the glass door as it doesn't get that hot. You can touch it anytime you want and not get burned.

As for your wanting to get one before July 4th and not paying a premium price, go to Sams Club and get one now for $330, plus it includes legs while Amazon ($468), Bass Pro Shops ($430), etc. don't.

See my post about this here ...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201528/finally-decided-to-get-a-40-bluetooth-yesterday


----------



## craig4699

Brickguy221 said:


> A glass door would be a deal breaker for me as I wouldn't have one without a glass door. On my Generation 2, I don't think there is much if any heat loss thru the glass door as it doesn't get that hot. You can touch it anytime you want and not get burned.
> 
> As for your wanting to get one before July 4th and not paying a premium price, go to Sams Club and get one now for $330, plus it includes legs while Amazon ($468), Bass Pro Shops ($430), etc. don't.
> 
> See my post about this here ...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201528/finally-decided-to-get-a-40-bluetooth-yesterday


I went to my local Sam's last week to get the $50 iGrill2 with 4 probes and to see if they had one in stock.  They did not and none of the stores around me did either.  If there was one in western PA to be had I'd grab it.  Thank you for your input on the window.  I'm worried I'll regret not getting one with it but wasn't sure how much utility it actually had either.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## daricksta

Craig4699 said:


> Saw Cabela's has there gen 2.5 on sale.  Does anyone think not having the glass front is a deal breaker?  I know some people prefer to not have the glass because of heat loss but I kind of like the idea of having a little bit of an indication as to how things are looking.  I'm not against waiting for the price to go back down on amazon but having one for the Fourth of July is rather tempting.  Any thoughts?


To glass or not to glass is just personal reference. I've got your basic black MES 30 since that was the cheapest smoker in the product line. I don't miss having a glass window. I never use the window in my kitchen oven since it's typically too splattered on to see clearly through anyway. If my smoker had a window it'd only be one more thing to have to clean.

I look at the top vent to make sure smoke's still coming out. Other than that I monitor all my smokes by temperatures with my Maverick ET-733 while also paying attention to the elapsed time of the smoke. I still might overcook meat by leaving it in too long if I'm late in pulling it out of the smoker but a window wouldn't help me with that.


----------



## five string

I like the glass door. I can see the progress of the meat during the smoke. Cleaning it is no big deal. Since I foil the drip pan, water bowl, and top of the burner unit I have some clean up to do anyway. A little Easy Off No Fume and paper towels does it -- takes about three minutes.

Five String


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig4699 said:


> I went to my local Sam's last week to get the $50 iGrill2 with 4 probes and to see if they had one in stock.  They did not and none of the stores around me did either.  If there was one in western PA to be had I'd grab it.  Thank you for your input on the window.  I'm worried I'll regret not getting one with it but wasn't sure how much utility it actually had either.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig


I agree with the 3 answers you got above:

It is a matter of Personal preference.

It's easy to keep clean.

The heat loss is not enough to worry about.

And after over 5 years with a window in my MES Door, I would never buy one without it. So call me Spoiled!!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Five String said:


> I like the glass door. I can see the progress of the meat during the smoke. Cleaning it is no big deal. Since I foil the drip pan, water bowl, and top of the burner unit I have some clean up to do anyway. A little Easy Off No Fume and paper towels does it -- takes about three minutes.
> 
> Five String


I've never tried Easy-Off No Fume. I'll have to try it sometime.

I spray with Simple Green and immediately spray with a bit of water over that. Then wipe off with paper towels, then spray with plain water and wipe with paper towels again and it is done.

Also, this spray on Weber Grill Cleaner works well also ... 
I use it the same way as Simple Green


----------



## dennispfaff

I also use the Easy Off NO FUME (blue cap) with great success.  Do NOT use the yellow cap Easy Off w/fumes - it will gag you!  After I clean the window and seals with the EO and paper towel, I hit with a spray of Vinigar and water mixture and it is just like new.  
Dennis


----------



## five string

Exactly...the Blue cap Easy Off No Fumes doesn't leave anything behind odor-wise. I also shoot a quick vinegar/water and wipe just in case. FWIW....I drop all the other stuff in the dishwasher; grills, trays, pans, whatever comes out. I do foil tray and water pan.

Five String













Easy Off.jpg



__ five string
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## acecase74

Bearcarver said:


> Yes it does look like the handle to the dumper is too high to get the chips into the chip drawer, but it must work, as I haven't heard any complaints yet.
> I haven't seen one of these #2.5 units in person yet, but maybe somebody who has one can enlighten us to how that actually works.
> 
> Bear


Has anyone bought the new Mes model from Cabelas?













image.jpg



__ acecase74
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## acecase74

4 racks of ribs last weekend , 2 pork butts yesterday works great, also the wood chip loader works perfect


----------



## Bearcarver

acecase74 said:


> Has anyone bought the new Mes model from Cabelas?


Yes a few guys have the Gen #2.5, and so far I haven't heard any complaints.

The Chip dumper runs in behind the angled plate we see in pictures. That's why it doesn't interfere. I couldn't see that until I went upstairs & looked at the pics on my iMac27.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

I haven't used my new MES Bluetooth yet, but did get it seasoned today. Here is what I observed vs my Generation 2 Smoker while seasoning it.

1. It took 28 minutes to heat up to 275 degrees vs 45 minutes to get to 265 - 270 on my Generation 2 Smoker. Even when new, my Generation 2 Smoker never reached 275 in 28 minutes. More like 40 minutes when new.

2. The heat coil shut off at 275 degrees as it is supposed to do. Temp continued to climb to 283 degrees the first time before dropping back down to 273 degrees. After that it would heat to 275, shut off and stay at 275 for a bit, drop to 273, come back on, shut off at 275 and stay at 275 for a bit and drop to 273 and come back on, etc. etc. and cycled perfectly that way just like clock work for the whole time.

I don't know if when once I start smoking meats, if it will work that perfect or not, but it was perfect while seasoning it today. My Generation 2 never did even think about running that good, not even close.

3. My Generation 2 when new would go up 10 degrees or a bit more over the set temp, then drop 10 - 15 degrees below the set temp, come back on and repeat and etc. etc. etc. After approx 18 months, it would drop as much as 25-30 degrees, then go back up but never reach the set temp again, yet the oven thermometer I had on a shelf in it would say the temp went back up, sometimes as much as 25-35 degrees over set temp. For example, I could smoke at a set temp of 215 and it would drop to 180-185, then go back to 195-200 and never go any higher, yet the actual temp did go higher like up to 235 and on ocassion even 250, while controler would read 195-200.

A controller change and heat coil change never cured the problem. Masterbuilt then said that I needed a new box. Thus I now own a new Bluetooth ...


----------



## acecase74

Brickguy221 said:


> I haven't used my new MES Bluetooth yet, but did get it seasoned today. Here is what I observed vs my Generation 2 Smoker while seasoning it.
> 
> 1. It took 28 minutes to heat up to 275 degrees vs 45 minutes to get to 265 - 270 on my Generation 2 Smoker. Even when new, my Generation 2 Smoker never reached 275 in 28 minutes. More like 40 minutes when new.
> 
> 2. The heat coil shut off at 275 degrees as it is supposed to do. Temp continued to climb to 283 degrees the first time before dropping back down to 273 degrees. After that it would heat to 275, shut off and stay at 275 for a bit, drop to 273, come back on, shut off at 275 and stay at 275 for a bit and drop to 273 and come back on, etc. etc. and cycled perfectly that way just like clock work for the whole time.
> 
> I don't know if when once I start smoking meats, if it will work that perfect or not, but it was perfect while seasoning it today. My Generation 2 never did even think about running that good, not even close.
> 
> 3. My Generation 2 when new would go up 10 degrees or a bit more over the set temp, then drop 10 - 15 degrees below the set temp, come back on and repeat and etc. etc. etc. After approx 18 months, it would drop as much as 25-30 degrees, then go back up but never reach the set temp again, yet the oven thermometer I had on a shelf in it would say the temp went back up, sometimes as much as 25-35 degrees over set temp. For example, I could smoke at a set temp of 215 and it would drop to 180-185, then go back to 195-200 and never go any higher, yet the actual temp did go higher like up to 235 and on ocassion even 250, while controler would read 195-200.
> 
> A controller change and heat coil change never cured the problem. Masterbuilt then said that I needed a new box. Thus I now own a new Bluetooth ...       :drool        :biggrin:


.   I had 4 racks of Ribs in and it worked just as you described


----------



## bmaddox

Five String said:


> I like the glass door. I can see the progress of the meat during the smoke. Cleaning it is no big deal. Since I foil the drip pan, water bowl, and top of the burner unit I have some clean up to do anyway. A little Easy Off No Fume and paper towels does it -- takes about three minutes.
> 
> Five String


I have found that simply cleaning the window with a wet paper towel while the smoker is still hot does the trick. I don't like using chemicals in my smoker so whenever I go to open the door I carry a paper towel with me. 15 seconds of cleaning and it is ready to go again. If I neglect to clean it for a while I have placed a pot of boiling water on one of the racks with the smoker running at 250 to fill it with steam. After 10 minutes of that everything comes pretty clean.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I haven't used my new MES Bluetooth yet, but did get it seasoned today. Here is what I observed vs my Generation 2 Smoker while seasoning it.
> 
> 2. The heat coil shut off at 275 degrees as it is supposed to do. Temp continued to climb to 283 degrees the first time before dropping back down to 273 degrees. After that it would heat to 275, shut off and stay at 275 for a bit, drop to 273, come back on, shut off at 275 and stay at 275 for a bit and drop to 273 and come back on, etc. etc. and cycled perfectly that way just like clock work for the whole time.


Wow!!!

Can't ask for more than that !!!

That's Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I agree with the 3 answers you got above:
> 
> It is a matter of Personal preference.
> 
> It's easy to keep clean.
> 
> The heat loss is not enough to worry about.
> 
> And after over 5 years with a window in my MES Door, I would never buy one without it. So call me Spoiled!!
> 
> Bear


So you're changing your nick from Bearcarver to Spoiled? I must ponder this...


----------



## markro1

Hi All,

I am new to the forum but I have been following this thread about the new MES bluetooth smoker since last year when they announced it.  I just picked up the MES 30in Bluetooth smoker at my local Home Depot in Santa Barbara for $299, this model included the leg extension kit.  The Model # is 20072415.  It is actually my second one - the first I brought home was a dud, it didn't power up at all.

link:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...th-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20072415/205515767

I am looking forward to trying it out along with my AMPS.  I am coming from the mini Bradley Portable 4 Rack Propane Smoker with the disposable covers, so I am looking forward to any sort of temp control and easy access to chips.

I will post the results as soon as I get it fired up.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## gary s

Be waiting 

Gary


----------



## daricksta

markro1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum but I have been following this thread about the new MES bluetooth smoker since last year when they announced it.  I just picked up the MES 30in Bluetooth smoker at my local Home Depot in Santa Barbara for $299, this model included the leg extension kit.  The Model # is 20072415.  It is actually my second one - the first I brought home was a dud, it didn't power up at all.
> 
> link:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...th-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20072415/205515767
> 
> I am looking forward to trying it out along with my AMPS.  I am coming from the mini Bradley Portable 4 Rack Propane Smoker with the disposable covers, so I am looking forward to any sort of temp control and easy access to chips.
> 
> I will post the results as soon as I get it fired up.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


Please let us know how you like it after your first use. We're starting to get more Bluetooth owners on SMF. I've got the MES 30 Gen 1--which I refer to as yer basic black model--which I use with the AMNPS and it's been turning out great Q for the past 2 years. I've actually owned it for 3 years but in that first year I didn't know what I was doing and didn't smoke that much.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I haven't used my new MES Bluetooth yet, but did get it seasoned today. Here is what I observed vs my Generation 2 Smoker while seasoning it.
> 
> 1. It took 28 minutes to heat up to 275 degrees vs 45 minutes to get to 265 - 270 on my Generation 2 Smoker. Even when new, my Generation 2 Smoker never reached 275 in 28 minutes. More like 40 minutes when new.
> 
> 2. The heat coil shut off at 275 degrees as it is supposed to do. Temp continued to climb to 283 degrees the first time before dropping back down to 273 degrees. After that it would heat to 275, shut off and stay at 275 for a bit, drop to 273, come back on, shut off at 275 and stay at 275 for a bit and drop to 273 and come back on, etc. etc. and cycled perfectly that way just like clock work for the whole time.
> 
> I don't know if when once I start smoking meats, if it will work that perfect or not, but it was perfect while seasoning it today. My Generation 2 never did even think about running that good, not even close.
> 
> 3. My Generation 2 when new would go up 10 degrees or a bit more over the set temp, then drop 10 - 15 degrees below the set temp, come back on and repeat and etc. etc. etc. After approx 18 months, it would drop as much as 25-30 degrees, then go back up but never reach the set temp again, yet the oven thermometer I had on a shelf in it would say the temp went back up, sometimes as much as 25-35 degrees over set temp. For example, I could smoke at a set temp of 215 and it would drop to 180-185, then go back to 195-200 and never go any higher, yet the actual temp did go higher like up to 235 and on ocassion even 250, while controler would read 195-200.
> 
> A controller change and heat coil change never cured the problem. Masterbuilt then said that I needed a new box. Thus I now own a new Bluetooth ...


Generally speaking, my MES 30 Gen 1 has performed the same way as far as temp swings. But since I've been cleaning the rear wall sensors the controller has been more stable. The temp swings, after the controller has finished heating up to my set point, seem to be about 2-6 degrees and the temp remains at my set point for a good percentage of the time. But I'm not going off the display screen; I monitor the temps with my ET-733 which is fast and extremely accurate.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Generally speaking, my MES 30 Gen 1 has performed the same way as far as temp swings. But since I've been cleaning the rear wall sensors the controller has been more stable. The temp swings, after the controller has finished heating up to my set point, seem to be about 2-6 degrees and the temp remains at my set point for a good percentage of the time. But I'm not going off the display screen; I monitor the temps with my ET-733 which is fast and extremely accurate.


I have an ET-733 on the way also in addition to pellets, 5 x 8 tray, etc... 

I cleaned my sensors on my 40" Gen 2 after recently reading something like what you said here about cleaning them and it didn't seem to matter. Still had a wide range of temp fluctuations. One of my Sons has the same problem with his 40" Gen 2.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I have an ET-733 on the way also in addition to pellets, 5 x 8 tray, etc...
> 
> I cleaned my sensors on my 40" Gen 2 after recently reading something like what you said here about cleaning them and it didn't seem to matter. Still had a wide range of temp fluctuations. One of my Sons has the same problem with his 40" Gen 2.


As you now know, the Gen 2 is a different aminal [sic; I just like saying it that way] than the Gen 1 and the 2.5. My experience has been wide temp fluctuations with the Gen 1 with the temp more or less stabilized over the past few smokes. I clean the sensors regularly as a preventative measure.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Yes, page 16, 316 I believe.
> Dennis


I finally had time to look at it. I've been joined SMF about 3 years ago and you've just taught me I can find posts by looking up page and post numbers. It never occurred to me to notice the post numbers before. Thanks, Dennis!

Man, those birds and that roast look gorgeous. What did you use to monitor the I/T of the meats? The roast looks textbook perfect.

What did you mean by "I found the Apple pellets burned a little better than the hickory."? I've filled two rows of the AMNPS with hickory and still had some left unburnt after the end of a 6-hour smoke. So far, I've only used apple with pecan when I experimented with using those woods instead of hickory to smoke baby backs but I think I also had some left unburnt after 6 hours.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> I finally had time to look at it. I've been joined SMF about 3 years ago and you've just taught me I can find posts by looking up page and post numbers. It never occurred to me to notice the post numbers before. Thanks, Dennis!
> 
> Man, those birds and that roast look gorgeous. What did you use to monitor the I/T of the meats? The roast looks textbook perfect.
> 
> What did you mean by "I found the Apple pellets burned a little better than the hickory."? I've filled two rows of the AMNPS with hickory and still had some left unburnt after the end of a 6-hour smoke. So far, I've only used apple with pecan when I experimented with using those woods instead of hickory to smoke baby backs but I think I also had some left unburnt after 6 hours.


Rick, should you feel like experimenting sometime, try smoking ribs with some Jack Daniels pellets. I don't know how well the pellets will smoke and taste, but with JD chips, the flavor is great. My family prefers that over Hickory, and also over Hickory mixed with Apple or Cherry. I have some Jack Daniels Pellets coming tomorrow along with some other kinds of pellets and will try them approx. June 25th if not before.


----------



## gary s

Sounds Good

Gary


----------



## dennispfaff

For the prime rib temp I used the built-in MES probe and a hand held thermometer to check.  I'm out of town now and can't check my notes.  As far as the pellets, they all burn fine since I raised the AMNPS uo about 5 inched on that basket I posted.

I saw a follow up post about Jack Daniels chips or pellets.  That sounds like something I would try.
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, should you feel like experimenting sometime, try smoking ribs with some Jack Daniels pellets. I don't know how well the pellets will smoke and taste, but with JD chips, the flavor is great. My family prefers that over Hickory, and also over Hickory mixed with Apple or Cherry. I have some Jack Daniels Pellets coming tomorrow along with some other kinds of pellets and will try them approx. June 25th if not before.


Did you buy the JD pellets from Todd? I might give them a try. You've used them in chip form so can you describe the flavor? Can you actually discern the tastes of the whiskey, char, and the oak? If so, it would be impressive if those flavors could be retrieved from sawdust compressed into pellet form. Todd sells them in 1 lb. bags so after I receive your full and detailed report complete with photos I'll order them sometime. Todd's my exclusive source for wood pellets.

Hickory and the fruitwoods are a tasty combo. I've never ordered cherry pellets because they're included in PItmaster's Choice along with hickory and maple.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> For the prime rib temp I used the built-in MES probe and a hand held thermometer to check. I'm out of town now and can't check my notes. As far as the pellets, they all burn fine since I raised the AMNPS uo about 5 inched on that basket I posted.
> 
> I saw a follow up post about Jack Daniels chips or pellets. That sounds like something I would try.
> Dennis


You won't be sorry, I promise. I have used JD only on pork. Never tried it on beef or chicken, but on pork it is great and even better yet if pork is rubbed with Butt Rub or Jeff Phillips "Texas Rub" ( not his advertised rub he sells recipes to, but another rub of his called "Texas Rub" of which we like much better than the recipe rub he sells )


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> For the prime rib temp I used the built-in MES probe and a hand held thermometer to check. I'm out of town now and can't check my notes. As far as the pellets, they all burn fine since I raised the AMNPS uo about 5 inched on that basket I posted.
> 
> I saw a follow up post about Jack Daniels chips or pellets. That sounds like something I would try.
> Dennis


I'm very glad the AMNPS is working out nicely for you, Dennis. Todd sells the JD pellets in 1lb bags and he's running a sale on them now. I've already got bags and bags of his wood pellets, though, so when I'm ready to order next I'll include the JD pellets.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Did you buy the JD pellets from Todd? I might give them a try. You've used them in chip form so can you describe the flavor? Can you actually discern the tastes of the whiskey, char, and the oak? If so, it would be impressive if those flavors could be retrieved from sawdust compressed into pellet form. Todd sells them in 1 lb. bags so after I receive your full and detailed report complete with photos I'll order them sometime. Todd's my exclusive source for wood pellets.
> 
> Hickory and the fruitwoods are a tasty combo. I've never ordered cherry pellets because they're included in PItmaster's Choice along with hickory and maple.


Rick, I have JD Pellets coming from Todd today along with some Hickory, Mesquite, Oak, Peach, Cherry, Apple, and Pecan from Todd also in addition to his 5 x 8 tray for the Pellets.

There is supposed to be included free of charge, 2# of the Pitmaster's Choice Pellets that comes with ordering the 5 x 8 tray. Those Pellets sound interesting.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I have JD Pellets coming from Todd today along with some Hickory, Mesquite, Oak, Peach, Cherry, Apple, and Pecan from Todd also in addition to his 5 x 8 tray for the Pellets.
> 
> There is supposed to be included free of charge, 2# of the Pitmaster's Choice Pellets that comes with ordering the 5 x 8 tray. Those Pellets sound interesting.


For a while all I was using were the PC pellets since Todd includes them with every order of his AMNPS and I hadn't bought any other pellets yet. It is indeed a very nice blend. I've used them less since I amassed my stock of different wood flavors but sometimes I'll use it in combo with another type of pellet or when I want to add a cherry flavor to what I'm smoking.

I went to Todd's page and noticed that the JD pellets are in his grilling pellets collection. I sent him a PM asking what's the difference between his grilling pellets and his BBQ pellets.


----------



## bmaddox

The grilling pellets are not his brand. He sells Bourbon Barrel pellets under his brand that are great.


----------



## bmaddox

bmaddox said:


> The grilling pellets are not his brand. He sells Bourbon Barrel pellets under his brand that are great.


Well I don't see the Bourbon Barrel listed anymore. I'm not sure if it is a temporary thing or if he isn't carrying them anymore.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> For a while all I was using were the PC pellets since Todd includes them with every order of his AMNPS and I hadn't bought any other pellets yet. It is indeed a very nice blend. I've used them less since I amassed my stock of different wood flavors but sometimes I'll use it in combo with another type of pellet or when I want to add a cherry flavor to what I'm smoking.
> 
> I went to Todd's page and noticed that the JD pellets are in his grilling pellets collection. I sent him a PM asking what's the difference between his grilling pellets and his BBQ pellets.


His standard and specialty BBQ pellets are his he gets in bulk from different places around the country.  The BBQ'RS Delight one pound bags are also 100% the name of the wood on the bag I found locally as well and is good.  His garlic spice and other spice pellets are in a White Oak wood to make the pellet.  The 20lb. bag of Hickory pellets he sent me were unmarked in a thin plastic bag without a name that I put in a pale since it easily rips.  Lifting it out of the box the bag just fell apart.  It looks better in a pale anyway.  

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

bmaddox said:


> Well I don't see the Bourbon Barrel listed anymore. I'm not sure if it is a temporary thing or if he isn't carrying them anymore.


Thanks. I guess he found it cheaper to re-sell the JD pellets which made the bourbon barrel pellets redundant. But I know virtually nothing about where Todd sources his wood pellets. It was enough to know they're 100% wood and high quality.


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> His standard and specialty BBQ pellets are his he gets in bulk from different places around the country.  The BBQ'RS Delight one pound bags are also 100% the name of the wood on the bag I found locally as well and is good.  His garlic spice and other spice pellets are in a White Oak wood to make the pellet.  The 20lb. bag of Hickory pellets he sent me were unmarked in a thin plastic bag without a name that I put in a pale since it easily rips.  Lifting it out of the box the bag just fell apart.  It looks better in a pale anyway.
> 
> -Kurt


All the pellets I buy from him are in his plastic bags. With the older ones he used to write the wood type and weight on the bag with a Sharpie. Now he just slaps on a label and checks off the wood type and the weight. I've yet to have a bag tear. I keep the bags in the boxes they were shipped in along with the included list of what I bought. That way, once I find the box, I can easily see what bags of pellets I have in there.

Guys talk about the need to nuke wood pellets before putting them in the AMNPS. I had Pitmaster's Choice in a torn bag exposed to whatever the temperature and humidity was inside my garage for about 2 years before I used it up. I never had a problem lighting them up in the pellet smoker--and it can get pretty damp and humid here in Washington state.

As I wrote to bmaddox, I don't really know anything about where Todd sources his wood pellets because it wasn't important to me. I've learned since then, as you wrote, he uses white oak in some of his specialty pellets and red oak in his regular oak pellets. I don't know if he makes his own regular pellets or subcontracts them out. I don't know who he buys already-made pellets from. I buy from Todd because he's a great guy and the wood pellets are superb, wherever they were sourced.

But I still haven't learned yet the difference between BBQ and grilling pellets. I know that Traeger uses standard wood pellets in their smoker/grills.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> All the pellets I buy from him are in his plastic bags. With the older ones he used to write the wood type and weight on the bag with a Sharpie. Now he just slaps on a label and checks off the wood type and the weight. I've yet to have a bag tear. I keep the bags in the boxes they were shipped in along with the included list of what I bought. That way, once I find the box, I can easily see what bags of pellets I have in there.
> 
> Guys talk about the need to nuke wood pellets before putting them in the AMNPS. I had Pitmaster's Choice in a torn bag exposed to whatever the temperature and humidity was inside my garage for about 2 years before I used it up. I never had a problem lighting them up in the pellet smoker--and it can get pretty damp and humid here in Washington state.
> 
> As I wrote to bmaddox, I don't really know anything about where Todd sources his wood pellets because it wasn't important to me. I've learned since then, as you wrote, he uses white oak in some of his specialty pellets and red oak in his regular oak pellets. I don't know if he makes his own regular pellets or subcontracts them out. I don't know who he buys already-made pellets from. I buy from Todd because he's a great guy and the wood pellets are superb, wherever they were sourced.
> 
> But I still haven't learned yet the difference between BBQ and grilling pellets. I know that Traeger uses standard wood pellets in their smoker/grills.


If anything nuking them for a minute or two makes the kitchen smell good.  All food smoking pellets usually say made with 100% hardwoods but not necessarily the flavor of wood on the bag.  That's why sticking with Todd is recommend  I called Traeger and they use 2/3 White Oak or Alder depending if it's made on the east or west coast for hot/clean burning/low ash heat and 1/3 the wood flavor on the bag.  Same with BBQ'RS Delight in their 20lb.bags.  Some call it Fuel and Flavor.  The 1lb BBQ'RS Delight  bags say it's 100% wood on the bag. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> If anything nuking them for a minute or two makes the kitchen smell good.  All food smoking pellets usually say made with 100% hardwoods but not necessarily the flavor of wood on the bag.  That's why sticking with Todd is recommend  I called Traeger and they use 2/3 White Oak or Alder depending if it's made on the east or west coast for hot/clean burning/low ash heat and 1/3 the wood flavor on the bag.  Same with BBQ'RS Delight in their 20lb.bags.  Some call it Fuel and Flavor.  The 1lb BBQ'RS Delight  bags say it's 100% wood on the bag.
> 
> -Kurt


I can tell you're the go-to guy for wood pellet info, Kurt. And now, how about an opinion? I took a BBQ class last year and the instructor swore that if he gave us a blind tasting of meats cooked over different wood pellets, we couldn't tell the difference between oak or hickory or whatever wood was used to smoke the meats. He said it's why it doesn't matter which wood pellet you use.

What do you think? Do you think we could even smell which meat was cooked over which wood pellet, let alone taste the difference?

I'm not convinced he was right but I'm not sure if I could tell the difference either.

Oh, our kitchen already smells good. The wife and I are fabulous cooks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Rick


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> I can tell you're the go-to guy for wood pellet info, Kurt. And now, how about an opinion? I took a BBQ class last year and the instructor swore that if he gave us a blind tasting of meats cooked over different wood pellets, we couldn't tell the difference between oak or hickory or whatever wood was used to smoke the meats. He said it's why it doesn't matter which wood pellet you use.
> 
> What do you think? Do you think we could even smell which meat was cooked over which wood pellet, let alone taste the difference?
> 
> I'm not convinced he was right but I'm not sure if I could tell the difference either.
> 
> Oh, our kitchen already smells good. The wife and I are fabulous cooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


The instructor is probably right.  Mesquite and Walnut being stronger, most hardwoods being medium and fruit woods being mild.  Tasting the strong, medium and mid woods vs. the specific specie is probably my limit other than seeing food smoked with Cherry and the Mahogany color.  I've been using Pecan.  It's said to be medium like Hickory but a little nutty.  With the AMNPS and AMNTS, with 100% the flavor of wood pellets from Todd, is probably the best way to train your palate.  Everything is perfectly measurable.  I prefer a super light smoke then figure how long to take it to get the flavor I like.  I found a steel washer in the picture below that fits perfectly in the open cap of my tube smoker and is held in place when sliding the tube smoker into the cap.  I can just put in one and a quarter cups of pellets and shake to level it the length of the smoker.  Kind of like the lighting hole in the AMNPS.  I still have to test the set up shown with the 9"x13" foil pan cut in half.  I wanted a drip deflector over the AMNTS that would catch the smoke and diffuse it up the left wall instead of a stream of smoke hitting meat.  The other half is on the right side to kick a little heat to the center of the smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























ATT_1433966390367_CAM00549.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 10, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> The instructor is probably right.  Mesquite and Walnut being stronger, most hardwoods being medium and fruit woods being mild.  Tasting the strong, medium and mid woods vs. the specific specie is probably my limit other than seeing food smoked with Cherry and the Mahogany color.  I've been using Pecan.  It's said to be medium like Hickory but a little nutty.  With the AMNPS and AMNTS, with 100% the flavor of wood pellets from Todd, is probably the best way to train your palate.  Everything is perfectly measurable.  I prefer a super light smoke then figure how long to take it to get the flavor I like.  I found a steel washer in the picture below that fits perfectly in the open cap of my tube smoker and is held in place when sliding the tube smoker into the cap.  I can just put in one and a quarter cups of pellets and shake to level it the length of the smoker.  Kind of like the lighting hole in the AMNPS.  I still have to test the set up shown with the 9"x13" foil pan cut in half.  I wanted a drip deflector over the AMNTS that would catch the smoke and diffuse it up the left wall instead of a stream of smoke hitting meat.  The other half is on the right side to kick a little heat to the center of the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATT_1433966390367_CAM00549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Jun 10, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kurt


I used pecan pellets once but mixed it with apple wood chips since I hadn't bought the pellets from Todd at that time. I couldn't tell the difference but then I eat very, very fast. 













hungry-2.gif



__ daricksta
__ Jun 11, 2015


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> I can tell you're the go-to guy for wood pellet info, Kurt. And now, how about an opinion? I took a BBQ class last year and the instructor swore that if he gave us a blind tasting of meats cooked over different wood pellets, we couldn't tell the difference between oak or hickory or whatever wood was used to smoke the meats. He said it's why it doesn't matter which wood pellet you use.
> 
> What do you think? Do you think we could even smell which meat was cooked over which wood pellet, let alone taste the difference?
> 
> I'm not convinced he was right but I'm not sure if I could tell the difference either.
> 
> Oh, our kitchen already smells good. The wife and I are fabulous cooks!:sausage:
> 
> Rick



Rick,
I have often wondered if you can really identify the different pellet flavors if you were blindfolded.  I have the "perfect mix", hickory, apple, pit asters choice, etc.etc., and I guess I'm not that much of an expert to tell the difference.  But...I keep experimenting based on the various recommends.  
Dennis


----------



## mummel

I did some ribs on mine over the weekend.  The taste/texture needs improvement but I really love this smoker.  I over analyze everything and will report back on all my findings.  I just have had zero time to record the info and share it with you guys.  I have family visiting and it's chaos.  Plus we are having a 40+ person party on Saturday. 

One question though RE: cleaning.  What are the "must clean" items after every smoke?  I saw a probe sticking out from the back plate, I cleaned that.  There was also a button top battery looking part.  I cleaned that too.  The rest I basically left because I couldnt get the residue off (the chip plate cover had drippings on and they were rock solid, even while still warm).  I just left it.

Looking forward to starting my butt tonight.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> I did some ribs on mine over the weekend.  The taste/texture needs improvement but I really love this smoker.  I over analyze everything and will report back on all my findings.  I just have had zero time to record the info and share it with you guys.  I have family visiting and it's chaos.  Plus we are having a 40+ person party on Saturday.
> 
> One question though RE: cleaning.  What are the "must clean" items after every smoke?  I saw a probe sticking out from the back plate, I cleaned that.  There was also a button top battery looking part.  I cleaned that too.  The rest I basically left because I couldnt get the residue off (the chip plate cover had drippings on and they were rock solid, even while still warm).  I just left it.
> 
> Looking forward to starting my butt tonight.



That's why I foil the chip plate cover and bottom of the smoker.  I think the only things you Should clean after every smoke is the glass window ( if you have one ), and the seal.  And of course, the grill racks and probe.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

One data point.  It was 78F ambient temp.  I ran my smoker at 275F for 3 hours and then at 225F for 5.5 hours (and I assume another ~30min at start-up to get from zero to get to 275F).  So let's say it ran for 9 hours, and I pulled 2.71 KwH to do it, which cost 68c in electricity.  My next 9 hour smoke wont pull as many KwH either because I dont have to season it. 

In short, the cost of electricity to run a MES is immaterial.


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> That's why I foil the chip plate cover and bottom of the smoker. I think the only things you Should clean after every smoke is the glass window ( if you have one ), and the seal. And of course, the grill racks and probe.
> Dennis


Whats the seal?  Grill racks all went into the dishwasher, easy as pie.  I'm back at work so cant take a pic but I want to make sure I know what the probe is (short metal piece sticking out, 0.5 inches?, rounded tip?).  What is that button top piece?  I have the Cabelas unit so no window, which is great.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> One data point.  It was 78F ambient temp.  I ran my smoker at 275F for 3 hours and then at 225F for 5.5 hours (and I assume another ~30min at start-up to get from zero to get to 275F).  So let's say it ran for 9 hours, and I pulled 2.71 KwH to do it, which cost 68c in electricity.  My next 9 hour smoke wont pull as many KwH either because I dont have to season it.
> 
> In short, the cost of electricity to run a MES is immaterial.


The expanding foam insulation and no window on yours really kicks up the efficiency.

-Kurt


----------



## mummel

Dr K said:


> The expanding foam insulation and no window on yours really kicks up the efficiency.
> 
> -Kurt


I would be curious to hear how others perform.  You can get a Kill-A-Watt meter for free from your local library.  Try it out and report back!


----------



## five string

The "seal" is the door gasket that runs around the periphery of the door. MB recommends that it be cleaned after every use. I simply make it part of the window cleaning with Easy Off No Fume. Spray on and wipe off with paper towels. I make a quick water/vinegar wipedown after the Easy Off cleanup.

Five String


----------



## mummel

Thanks for the tip.  So yeah, 1) clean probe, 2) clean seal.  EASY STUFF!


----------



## mummel

Dr K said:


> The expanding foam insulation and no window on yours really kicks up the efficiency.
> 
> -Kurt


The exterior of the smoker gets quite hot.  Much more than I thought.  It will burn your hand if you hold it there.  It still seems to use very little electricity as is so its not a big deal.  But still, perhaps gen 3 could be much better insulated and use better foam.


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> But still, perhaps gen 3 could be much better insulated and use better foam.


That would make the unit more expensive, and based on your results would you really pay $50 or $100 more to save $0.10 every time you smoke? All smokers get hot too the touch, its just the nature of the game.


----------



## five string

bmaddox said:


> That would make the unit more expensive, and based on your results would you really pay $50 or $100 more to save $0.10 every time you smoke? All smokers get hot too the touch, its just the nature of the game.


Actually, I have the new 40" Bluetooth and I can put my hand on the sides and top without getting burned, although I don't know why I would.

Five String


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> I would be curious to hear how others perform.  You can get a Kill-A-Watt meter for free from your local library.  Try it out and report back!


Your right I do have a couple of branch library locations that do have them to check out for free but they are currently checked out.  I have a buddy that is an electrical engineer that has all kinds of electrical gadgets and I'm sure he has one.  I've got the 1200 watt element that draws a decent amount of current (10 amps) but is still 675 watts lower than a hair dryer.  The long cycle to get the smoker up to temp probably uses a good amount of wattage you showed before it tapers off into short cycles with the insulation and the meat cooking.

-Kurt


----------



## mummel

Five String said:


> Actually, I have the new 40" Bluetooth and I can put my hand on the sides and top without getting burned, although I don't know why I would.
> 
> Five String


Toddlers!


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Rick,
> I have often wondered if you can really identify the different pellet flavors if you were blindfolded. I have the "perfect mix", hickory, apple, pit asters choice, etc.etc., and I guess I'm not that much of an expert to tell the difference. But...I keep experimenting based on the various recommends.
> Dennis


Dennis, sometimes I add to the confusion by taking pellets I have left over in my AMNPS from a previous smoke and adding another wood that I want to impart the primary smoke flavor to whatever I'm cooking next. So, I might have a row of Pitmaster's Choice or mesquite and add some apple wood to it if I'm smoking baby backs. During the past few weeks I smoked a beef brisket and I smoked some baby backs and I'm not sure I could tell the difference in smoky flavors. What I do know is that, thanks to the AMNPS, the smoke enhanced both meats instead of overpowering them.


----------



## five string

mummel said:


> Toddlers!


Yeah, you're right. Didn't think of that right off the bat probably since I haven't had any in 45 years. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Five String


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Toddlers!


I am in the same boat. I have my MES up on a stand that is out of my daughter's reach but there is nothing I can do for my UDS. When I have the UDS running I put it in my drive way and don't let her out front.


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> Dennis, sometimes I add to the confusion by taking pellets I have left over in my AMNPS from a previous smoke and adding another wood that I want to impart the primary smoke flavor to whatever I'm cooking next. So, I might have a row of Pitmaster's Choice or mesquite and add some apple wood to it if I'm smoking baby backs. During the past few weeks I smoked a beef brisket and I smoked some baby backs and I'm not sure I could tell the difference in smoky flavors. What I do know is that, thanks to the AMNPS, the smoke enhanced both meats instead of overpowering them.



I understand that.  I was using the AMNPS 12 inch tube when Bear suggested I try the 5x8 AMNPS tray as it doesn't overpower the meat with smoke as the tube does.  He was right about that.  I'm going to try mixing some pellets that I have on hand for some smokes and I'd bet my wife or guests won't know what I used.[emoji]128518[/emoji]
Dennis


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> You won't be sorry, I promise. I have used JD only on pork. Never tried it on beef or chicken, but on pork it is great and even better yet if pork is rubbed with Butt Rub or Jeff Phillips "Texas Rub" ( not his advertised rub he sells recipes to, but another rub of his called "Texas Rub" of which we like much better than the recipe rub he sells )



Is the Texas Rub recipe in Jeff Phillip's book?  I think I saw one in there but have not tried it yet.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

Guys, getting the hang of my MES 40 BT from Cabelas. I paired the Bluetooth and really love the functionality. I will report back soon with a review but so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Is the Texas Rub recipe in Jeff Phillip's book? I think I saw one in there but have not tried it yet.
> Dennis


Yes....... We like it better than the famous rub recipe he has sold for a long time, anyhow we do but can't speak for others.

We have also made his sauce and originally, it wasn't bad, but we didn't like it as well as a store purchased one one called "Head Country" made here in OK, so I started revising his mix and we now have the formula where we like it really well.


----------



## bard4fun

Thank God some humor!!!!LOL


----------



## dr k

dennispfaff said:


> I understand that. I was using the AMNPS 12 inch tube when Bear suggested I try the 5x8 AMNPS tray as it doesn't overpower the meat with smoke as the tube does. He was right about that. I'm going to try mixing some pellets that I have on hand for some smokes and I'd bet my wife or guests won't know what I used.[emoji]128518[/emoji]
> Dennis


Was the tube filled with pellets?  I put one and a quarter cups of pellets (it fills up the 12" AMNPS about half way when standing on end) then hold it parallel to the ground and shake till the pellets are level all the way across.  It seems to produce a perfect amount of smoke in the MES and cold smoking in my Kamado.

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> Was the tube filled with pellets?  I put one and a quarter cups of pellets (it fills up the 12" AMNPS about half way when standing on end) then hold it parallel to the ground and shake till the pellets are level all the way across.  It seems to produce a perfect amount of smoke in the MES and cold smoking in my Kamado.
> -Kurt



I haven't tried it quite like that.  The tube works great, I may try your suggestion.  The 5x8 also works great.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I haven't tried it quite like that. The tube works great, I may try your suggestion. The 5x8 also works great.
> Dennis


If you fill the Tube halfway to reduce the smoke output, you'll also cut the smoking time down quite a bit.

Since we're at a low altitude, I just use my AMNPS 100% of the time.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Just popping in to say hi. My pork butt came out PERFECT this past weekend. It was my first one ever and I cooked for 40 guests. There was nothing left - they devoured it. I received many compliments. 

For a complete virgin, the MES 40 BT + AMPS is a total winner. Major 2 thumbs up. I can't say enough good things about this setup.  Very happy guys. Thanks to everyone that helped me chose the right equipment.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Just popping in to say hi. My pork butt came out PERFECT this past weekend. It was my first one ever and I cooked for 40 guests. There was nothing left - they devoured it. I received many compliments.
> 
> For a complete virgin, the MES 40 BT + AMPS is a total winner. Major 2 thumbs up. I can't say enough good things about this setup. Very happy guys. Thanks to everyone that helped me chose the right equipment.


That's Great !!  Glad to hear all went well !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Report !!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

It's worth noting that I had an issue with my AMPS going out, but once I fixed the problem, it worked perfectly.  I did not have the chip loader pulled out far enough in the dump position.  Once I relit the AMPS, I looked inside the chip loader chamber to see what was going on.  When the loader is in the dump position, you can push it in only to a certain point, and pull it out only to a certain point as there are metal ridges that get caught.  What I did was find the exact middle point and from then onwards, the AMPS never went out and the smoke had the right consistency.  I had the AMPS propped off the bottom using the Cabelas sausage hanger which fits perfectly too.  Works great as a stand.  

Here, this was the right position:













IMG_2151.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I understand that. I was using the AMNPS 12 inch tube when Bear suggested I try the 5x8 AMNPS tray as it doesn't overpower the meat with smoke as the tube does. He was right about that. I'm going to try mixing some pellets that I have on hand for some smokes and I'd bet my wife or guests won't know what I used.[emoji]128518[/emoji]
> Dennis


How much money aren't we wagering on that bet? Because I bet you're right! My understanding is that Todd designed the tube for other than MES-like smokers like offsets or smokers where the AMNPS wouldn't fit or work. I didn't know the Tube put out more smoke.


----------



## mummel

Another short note to let you know the Cabelas MES BT 40 continues to impress me. My recent 14 hour smoke at 225F consumed 4.39 KwH.  It was over night and ambient temps were low'ish. That's like 83c for the entire smoke at our new electric rates. Incredible. Does natural gas even come close to that?

Have the guys with the window units managed to get a free Kill A Watt device at their public library to test their smokers???

I bought this smoker for $285 all in after taxes and store pickup. It offers exceptional value and continues to impress me.


----------



## dennispfaff

I found a cool video on YouTube by Aaron Franklin on cooking pork spare ribs.  He prefers pork spare ribs over baby back and St Louis.

The YouTube videos are:  "BBQ with Franklin: Pork Ribs part 1" and "BBQ with Franklin: Pork Ribs part 2"

He also has one with Jimmy Kimmel Live in LA where he shows how to do prepare and smoke a brisket.  Never heard of Franklin until yesterday, but apparently he has a new book out also..
I found the video interesting.  As info.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> I found a cool video on YouTube by Aaron Franklin on cooking pork spare ribs. He prefers pork spare ribs over baby back and St Louis.
> 
> The YouTube videos are: "BBQ with Franklin: Pork Ribs part 1" and "BBQ with Franklin: Pork Ribs part 2"
> 
> He also has one with Jimmy Kimmel Live in LA where he shows how to do prepare and smoke a brisket. Never heard of Franklin until yesterday, but apparently he has a new book out also..
> I found the video interesting. As info.
> Dennis


Dennis, cool vid, TY.


----------



## brickguy221

That's a great find Dennis. I note that where he uses olive oil, I use mustard. I am going to try olive oil next time.


----------



## mummel

It seems to me that olive oil will allow smoke to penetrate the meat better than a layer of thick mustard.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> It seems to me that olive oil will allow smoke to penetrate the meat better than a layer of thick mustard.


I hope to be trying olive oil on some baby back ribs Thursday of next week (June 25th)


----------



## Bearcarver

A long time ago I tried both Yellow mustard & EVO, and I found Yellow mustard worked better, so I use Yellow mustard on Pork & Chicken, before rub.

Then I read what amounts to the following:

 EVO seals the surface of the meat and prevents flavor uptake for the deeper parts. The oil also absorbs the flavors of whatever spices and herbs there are. And while the surface tastes okay, very little of the flavor penetrates. Also your adding empty calories to your food.

I have to Agree.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> A long time ago I tried both Yellow mustard & EVO, and I found Yellow mustard worked better, so I use Yellow mustard on Pork & Chicken, before rub.
> 
> Then I read what amounts to the following:
> 
> EVO seals the surface of the meat and prevents flavor uptake for the deeper parts. The oil also absorbs the flavors of whatever spices and herbs there are. And while the surface tastes okay, very little of the flavor penetrates. Also your adding empty calories to your food.
> 
> I have to Agree.
> 
> Bear


Makes sense to me. The mustard will break down and dissipate while cooking while the oil will hold up to the low temps.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> A long time ago I tried both Yellow mustard & EVO, and I found Yellow mustard worked better, so I use Yellow mustard on Pork & Chicken, before rub.
> 
> Then I read what amounts to the following:
> 
> EVO seals the surface of the meat and prevents flavor uptake for the deeper parts. The oil also absorbs the flavors of whatever spices and herbs there are. And while the surface tastes okay, very little of the flavor penetrates. Also your adding empty calories to your food.
> 
> I have to Agree.
> 
> Bear


Hmmm .... Maybe I had better stick to mustard then and forget trying the olive oil on June 25th at which time I plan to do 4 racks or more of  baby back ribs


----------



## mummel

Even better, do one of each and then report back.  Just make sure you remember what rack is what and drink less beer.  I need to take better notes.......


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> A long time ago I tried both Yellow mustard & EVO, and I found Yellow mustard worked better, so I use Yellow mustard on Pork & Chicken, before rub.
> 
> Then I read what amounts to the following:
> 
> EVO seals the surface of the meat and prevents flavor uptake for the deeper parts. The oil also absorbs the flavors of whatever spices and herbs there are. And while the surface tastes okay, very little of the flavor penetrates. Also your adding empty calories to your food.
> 
> I have to Agree.
> 
> Bear


Never tried EVO. Only tried the yellow mustard because that's what I was taught in a class. I thought I'd taste the mustard but I didn't. And I also agree. With the pulled pork I made last night I can taste some smoke but none of the flavors from the rub. That's why in some recipes you cut slits in the meat and fill them with sliced garlic cloves or spices. That's the best way to permeate the meat with flavor.


----------



## dennispfaff

My wife will only use mustard because it has fewer calories, like Bear said. To keep peace in the family I will stay with mustard, although I may experiment with rubs.
I just bought some pork spare ribs and will smoke them this Sunday. [emoji]128515[/emoji]
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> Even better, do one of each and then report back.  Just make sure you remember what rack is what and drink less beer.  I need to take better notes.......


Hey mummel, good idea.... I may just do that.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Even better, do one of each and then report back.  Just make sure you remember what rack is what and drink less beer.  I need to take better notes.......





Brickguy221 said:


> Hey mummel, good idea.... I may just do that.


Yup---That's the best thing to do!!

Then you won't be doing it just because some Bear told you to.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That's the best thing to do!!
> 
> Then you won't be doing it just because some Bear told you to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear









     ...........


----------



## dennispfaff

The one not mentioned in those two videos was what kind of smoke he uses.  I might try buying his book for that info.  Acciording to the Amazon readers, it received a 5 star rating average. 
Dennis


----------



## dennispfaff

This might not be the right place to ask this question, but have anyone smoked spare ribs WITHOUT wrapping in foil?  And if so, what's the verdict?
Dennis


----------



## meilers

Just opened my MES 2.5 40" I got from SAMs for Father's Day and am seasoning it up now! What a difference from the old smoke hollow! I put my chips in right away before startup and smelled great for awhile but then went a bit sour like they weren't smoking but burning. Do you recommend soaking the chips in water or putting in dry maybe once it's preheated. Never dealt with this on the old under powered SH! Thanks!


----------



## dennispfaff

I did not experience that.  As I recall you are supposed to run the smoker at 275 for 3 hrs, then the last 45 min or so add chips to the chip loader.  I don't recall soaking the chips, or if it was recommended.  I don't soak my wood, but then again I mostly use pellets.
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

meilers said:


> Just opened my MES 2.5 40" I got from SAMs for Father's Day and am seasoning it up now! What a difference from the old smoke hollow! I put my chips in right away before startup and smelled great for awhile but then went a bit sour like they weren't smoking but burning. Do you recommend soaking the chips in water or putting in dry maybe once it's preheated. Never dealt with this on the old under powered SH! Thanks!


You were supposed to put the chips in the last 45 minutes of the 3 hr seasoning period and not right away.


----------



## meilers

Okay well I messed that up, I can't think it will be life or death of the smoker! What about on a normal smoke, not break in? Dump chips after pre-heat?


----------



## dennispfaff

meilers said:


> Okay well I messed that up, I can't think it will be life or death of the smoker! What about on a normal smoke, not break in? Dump chips after pre-heat?



Yes.  They won't start burning until the heating assembly is hot enough.  My experience in using chips, they only last for 20-30 min, then you need to add more.  That's why I prefer to use the pellet smoker.
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this question, but have anyone smoked spare ribs WITHOUT wrapping in foil? And if so, what's the verdict?
> Dennis


It's the right place to ask the question and to get an answer. The verdict is guilty, m'lord. Actually, just so happens I experimented with smoking baby backs unfoiled a couple of weeks ago. What I found was that the bark was much heavier than I like it even though the smoky flavor was good. I and my family prefer the "wet" look for both pork ribs and beef brisket. I don't like a lot of bark on either one because I like to finish both by brushing BBQ sauce on the meat during the last 30 minutes of cooking. Foiling enables me to control the amount of bark produced. From now on I'll be using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 or other variations of that method.

You don't have to foil of course. It all depends on the result you're going for.


----------



## daricksta

meilers said:


> Just opened my MES 2.5 40" I got from SAMs for Father's Day and am seasoning it up now! What a difference from the old smoke hollow! I put my chips in right away before startup and smelled great for awhile but then went a bit sour like they weren't smoking but burning. Do you recommend soaking the chips in water or putting in dry maybe once it's preheated. Never dealt with this on the old under powered SH! Thanks!


Masterbuilt doesn't recommend soaking wood chips beforehand. When I first got my MES 30 Gen 1 I soaked the wood chips in one of my first smokes but I found it didn't change the amount of smoke produced or how long the chips lasted. What it did do was to really more steam inside the smoker which is what you don't want.

Remember that you're only going to get about 20 minutes or so of smoke from wood chips before they're burnt out. Also remember that the seasoning process is to dry out any factory machine oils and such inside the smoker so you'll be smelling all that during that seasoning process. All that goes away though.

My personal recommendation is to learn how your smoker works while using wood chips and then switch to wood pellets. For me and my style of smoking, the smoke from wood pellets enhances the meat instead of overpowering it but then I tended to have a heavy hand when adding chips during a smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Masterbuilt doesn't recommend soaking wood chips beforehand. When I first got my MES 30 Gen 1 I soaked the wood chips in one of my first smokes but I found it didn't change the amount of smoke produced or how long the chips lasted. What it did do was to really more steam inside the smoker which is what you don't want.
> 
> Remember that you're only going to get about 20 minutes or so of smoke from wood chips before they're burnt out. Also remember that the seasoning process is to dry out any factory machine oils and such inside the smoker so you'll be smelling all that during that seasoning process. All that goes away though.
> 
> My personal recommendation is to learn how your smoker works while using wood chips and then switch to wood pellets. For me and my style of smoking, the smoke from wood pellets enhances the meat instead of overpowering it but then I tended to have a heavy hand when adding chips during a smoke.


I'm glad to hear Masterbuilt stopped instructing people to soak chips. When I got my MES they said to soak chips for 30 minutes prior to putting them in smoker.  That was pretty much debunked by most MES owners on this Forum.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I'm glad to hear Masterbuilt stopped instructing people to soak chips. When I got my MES they said to soak chips for 30 minutes prior to putting them in smoker.  That was pretty much debunked by most MES owners on this Forum.
> 
> Bear


Yep. Just re-read my three-year-old owners manual and nothing is said about soaking wood chips before adding them. I only smoked them that one time because that's what all the grilling and smoking cookbooks instructed. I found out that it was a bit of a hassle to load wet chips into the loader and dump all of them out. I'm still on the fence over soaking wood chips I spread over charcoal. The dry chips flame up and scorch the outside of whatever I'm grilling way before the inside is done. Wetting the chips helps to prevent this and that's all it does.


----------



## mummel

daRicksta said:


> Yep. Just re-read my three-year-old owners manual and nothing is said about soaking wood chips before adding them. I only smoked them that one time because that's what all the grilling and smoking cookbooks instructed. I found out that it was a bit of a hassle to load wet chips into the loader and dump all of them out. I'm still on the fence over soaking wood chips I spread over charcoal. The dry chips flame up and scorch the outside of whatever I'm grilling way before the inside is done. Wetting the chips helps to prevent this and that's all it does.


Shows you how things change.  In three years more myths will be debunked and we'll laugh and look back (i.e. meat taking on smoke time etc).


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Yep. Just re-read my three-year-old owners manual and nothing is said about soaking wood chips before adding them. I only smoked them that one time because that's what all the grilling and smoking cookbooks instructed. I found out that it was a bit of a hassle to load wet chips into the loader and dump all of them out. I'm still on the fence over soaking wood chips I spread over charcoal. The dry chips flame up and scorch the outside of whatever I'm grilling way before the inside is done. Wetting the chips helps to prevent this and that's all it does.


I hope this Works:

Rick,

This (Below) is what MB used to have in their manual.

They used to think soaking was the right thing to do.

I'd like to think it was this Forum that changed their minds.

Bear













Screen Shot 2015-06-18 at 6.32.06 PM.png



__ Bearcarver
__ Jun 18, 2015


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I hope this Works:
> 
> Rick,
> 
> This (Below) is what MB used to have in their manual.
> 
> They used to think soaking was the right thing to do.
> 
> I'd like to think it was this Forum that changed their minds.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2015-06-18 at 6.32.06 PM.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bearcarver
> __ Jun 18, 2015


Whoa. They replaced it with this:

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]

HOW TO USE WOOD CHIP LOADER

Before starting unit, place 1 cup of wood chips in chip loader.

Never use more than 1 cup of wood chips at a time.

Insert wood chip loader into smoker.

Wood chips should be level with top rim of wood chip loader.

Turn handle to “Unload” mark on smoker. Wood will drop onto wood chip holder. Turn handle to “Load” and leave wood chip loader in place inside smoker.

Check wood chip holder periodically to see if wood has burned down by removing wood chip loader and looking into smoker through hole.  Add more chips as needed.

Wood chip loader must be pulled out completely from smoker when checking wood chip level.

See? Nothing about soaking the wood chips first. And it goes on to instruct how to add more wood during a smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Whoa. They replaced it with this:
> 
> [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;	mso-style-noshow:yes;	mso-style-priority:99;	mso-style-parent:"";	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;	mso-para-margin-top:0in;	mso-para-margin-right:0in;	mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;	mso-para-margin-left:0in;	line-height:115%;	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;	font-size:11.0pt;	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]
> 
> HOW TO USE WOOD CHIP LOADER
> 
> Before starting unit, place 1 cup of wood chips in chip loader.
> 
> Never use more than 1 cup of wood chips at a time.
> 
> Insert wood chip loader into smoker.
> 
> Wood chips should be level with top rim of wood chip loader.
> 
> Turn handle to “Unload” mark on smoker. Wood will drop onto wood chip holder. Turn handle to “Load” and leave wood chip loader in place inside smoker.
> 
> Check wood chip holder periodically to see if wood has burned down by removing wood chip loader and looking into smoker through hole.  Add more chips as needed.
> 
> Wood chip loader must be pulled out completely from smoker when checking wood chip level.
> 
> See? Nothing about soaking the wood chips first. And it goes on to instruct how to add more wood during a smoke.


That's what I'm saying---Read what I wrote----They changed it, and I believe it was because of all the guys on this forum who told them soaking the chips was a dumb thing to do with an MES.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> That's what I'm saying---Read what I wrote----They changed it, and I believe it was because of all the guys on this forum who told them soaking the chips was a dumb thing to do with an MES.
> 
> Bear


I knew that I had never read about soaking the wood chips in my owners manual.

Power to the people, my friend!


----------



## daricksta

meilers said:


> Okay well I messed that up, I can't think it will be life or death of the smoker! What about on a normal smoke, not break in? Dump chips after pre-heat?


Yep, you messed it up. Better put it up for sale on ebay or craigslist and buy a new one...

I'm not sure the reason why MB instructs you put the wood chips in during the last 45 minutes. Only thing I can think of perhaps the smoke emits solids that get in the way of the machine oils and stuff burning up since those solids are deposited in the interior of the smoker. I bet you could thoroughly wipe down the inside--walls, ceiling, floor, heating element housing, wood chip holder--with damp paper towels, let dry, and repeat the seasoning process. You probably don't even have to do that and you should be fine.

Since I use the AMNPS, I light and then insert it after the smoker temp is around 215°. I like to get the inside smoky before I add the meat or cheeses. I lose some with the open door but the heat and smoke rebuild quickly.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Yep, you messed it up. Better put it up for sale on ebay or craigslist and buy a new one...
> 
> I'm not sure the reason why MB instructs you put the wood chips in during the last 45 minutes. Only thing I can think of perhaps the smoke emits solids that get in the way of the machine oils and stuff burning up since those solids are deposited in the interior of the smoker. I bet you could thoroughly wipe down the inside--walls, ceiling, floor, heating element housing, wood chip holder--with damp paper towels, let dry, and repeat the seasoning process. You probably don't even have to do that and you should be fine.
> 
> Since I use the AMNPS, I light and then insert it after the smoker temp is around 215°. I like to get the inside smoky before I add the meat or cheeses. I lose some with the open door but the heat and smoke rebuild quickly.


Even though the AMNPS doesn't put out a lot of heat, I think it aids the MES a wee bit in recovering heat quicker than with no AMNPS. I know that when I used both my new BT and AMNPS Sunday and opened the door 2-3 times while it was in use, I was amazed at how fast it recovered to the set temp. My old 2.0 never came close to recovering that fast when I was using wood chips. Infact at that time, I never had heard of the AMNPS until I recently joined this forum.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Even though the AMNPS doesn't put out a lot of heat, I think it aids the MES a wee bit in recovering heat quicker than with no AMNPS. I know that when I used both my new BT and AMNPS Sunday and opened the door 2-3 times while it was in use, I was amazed at how fast it recovered to the set temp. My old 2.0 never came close to recovering that fast when I was using wood chips. Infact at that time, I never had heard of the AMNPS until I recently joined this forum.


Infact at that time, I never had heard of the AMNPS until I recently joined this forum. That's how I found out about it. I learned for a fact how much heat is produced by the AMNPS when I first cold smoked cheese. The MES was not plugged in but when I checked on the cheese after a few hours all the different pieces had partially melted into the rack tines. The initial answer to that was to put 1-2 plastic jugs of frozen water inside the smoker to keep the temp down. The second time the cheese still melted a bit after the ice thawed from the low heat from the AMNPS. The final answer(s) to preventing the cheeses from melting into the racks was to buy Qmatz from Todd, use those in addition to the plastic jugs of frozen water, and to not smoke the cheeses for so damn long.


----------



## five string

daRicksta said:


> Yep. Just re-read my three-year-old owners manual and nothing is said about soaking wood chips before adding them. I only smoked them that one time because that's what all the grilling and smoking cookbooks instructed. I found out that it was a bit of a hassle to load wet chips into the loader and dump all of them out. I'm still on the fence over soaking wood chips I spread over charcoal. The dry chips flame up and scorch the outside of whatever I'm grilling way before the inside is done. Wetting the chips helps to prevent this and that's all it does.


I wrap a handful of dry chips in heavy foil and put about 6 small holes in the package. Lay on charcoal for 5 minutes then grill food. Will last for 15 - 20 minutes.

Five String


----------



## mummel

Has anyone used their Maverick to check what the actual temp is of the AMPS in the chamber with the smoker off.  I would be really curious.  Because I did a long smoke the other day and it hardly consumed any energy.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Has anyone used their Maverick to check what the actual temp is of the AMPS in the chamber with the smoker off.  I would be really curious.  Because I did a long smoke the other day and it hardly consumed any energy.


I think it would be hard to tell what the AMNPS contributes to a Smoke while the MES is also heating.

However there are some posts (if you can find them) where guys commented how much the AMNPS added to the Ambient Temp during a cold smoke.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Yeah, smoker off, AMPS burning, and Maverick 733 on the third shelf.  I would be curious.  Will test it myself in a couple of weekends when I have some time. 

I also want to take thermal temps of the surface because to me if feels like I am missing some insulation around the door.  If I move my hand across the surface of the side, starting at the back of the smoker, and towards the front, its relatively warm to the touch, but when I get maybe 2-3 inches away from the door, suddenly the temp explodes and it burns your hand.  If I then move my hand across the surface from top to bottom, in that 2-3 inches zone, this heat is consistently extremely hot, running vertically, in a rectangular shape.  Same occurs on the opposite side.  It seems like there is no insulation around the door about 2-3 inches deep into the smoker (if this description makes sense).

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## dr k

Five String said:


> I wrap a handful of dry chips in heavy foil and put about 6 small holes in the package. Lay on charcoal for 5 minutes then grill food. Will last for 15 - 20 minutes.
> 
> Five String


I'll be doing that with 1/3 c. Todd's garlic spice pellets on Father's Day at my parent's house.  He doesn't have a smoker and were doing a garlic, onion lime juice marinated boneless pork loin on a rotisserie.

-Kurt


----------



## per2467

About 100 plus or minus.


----------



## daricksta

Five String said:


> I wrap a handful of dry chips in heavy foil and put about 6 small holes in the package. Lay on charcoal for 5 minutes then grill food. Will last for 15 - 20 minutes.
> 
> Five String


That's an excellent idea. You're in effect making your own smoker for the grill. I'm giving it a try the next time I grill pizza or beer can chicken.


----------



## brickguy221

Five String said:


> I wrap a handful of dry chips in heavy foil and put about 6 small holes in the package. Lay on charcoal for 5 minutes then grill food. Will last for 15 - 20 minutes.
> 
> Five String


I've done something similar to that for several years as well as also buy wood chunks and split each chunk into several pieces which making them a bit bigger and longer than chips. 

with these, I soak them in water and then throw a few directly on the coals for short smoked things like hamburgers and if smoking something that takes longer like ribs on my charcoal grill, (which I haven't since buying a MES) I place then in some foil with holes punched in it and leave open on top. Pieces like this last a bit longer than chips.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I've done something similar to that for several years as well as also buy wood chunks and split each chunk into several pieces which making them a bit bigger and longer than chips.
> 
> with these, I soak them in water and then throw a few directly on the coals for short smoked things like hamburgers and if smoking something that takes longer like ribs on my charcoal grill, (which I haven't since buying a MES) I place then in some foil with holes punched in it and leave open on top. Pieces like this last a bit longer than chips.


It just gets me that I never thought of this. I always like to throw wood chips on the charcoal briquettes when grilling certain foods. This totally solves the flare up problem.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> It just gets me that I never thought of this. I always like to throw wood chips on the charcoal briquettes when grilling certain foods. This totally solves the flare up problem.


The foil packages are well known. Until 2009, when I got my first smoker, putting those little perforated packages on the charcoal grill was the only way My Son & I ever put any smoke on anything.

I'll bet Brickguy has been doing this forever.

Bear


----------



## five string

daRicksta said:


> That's an excellent idea. You're in effect making your own smoker for the grill. I'm giving it a try the next time I grill pizza or beer can chicken.


And no ash to deal with - just toss the foil pack when you're done. I do this on my gas grill by setting it on the cooking grate where it's out of the way but still over the flames. I now grill with the lid closed instead of open, which I did for years. Don't find any major doneness issues this way, which kind of surprised me when I first tried it. I like to grill "hot & fast". EX: a 14 - 16 oz. rib eye is done 4 minutes a side for a total of approx. 8 - 8 1/2 minutes. I only cook for myself so room on the grate isn't a problem.













Prime Steak 2.jpg



__ five string
__ Jun 19, 2015






Five String


----------



## daricksta

Five String said:


> And no ash to deal with - just toss the foil pack when you're done. I do this on my gas grill by setting it on the cooking grate where it's out of the way but still over the flames. I now grill with the lid closed instead of open, which I did for years. Don't find any major doneness issues this way, which kind of surprised me when I first tried it. I like to grill "hot & fast". EX: a 14 - 16 oz. rib eye is done 4 minutes a side for a total of approx. 8 - 8 1/2 minutes. I only cook for myself so room on the grate isn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Steak 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ five string
> __ Jun 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five String


How fortuitous for me that you posted this with the photo! I just happen to be cooking ribeyes for Father's Day. I'll first smoke them in my MES and then finish them up on my Weber charcoal kettle grill. I'll just need a few minutes each side but I'll be grilling two steaks medium rare and the other two well done.

I always grill with the cover closed except for checking progress and other stuff.


----------



## bard4fun

My lovely wife bought me a Gen 2.5 BT from Sam's after much searching on both our parts to figure out which one we wanted.

My neighbor who I have been smoking with for year got a Gen 2 a few weeks ago and I fell in love with the efficiency of it. We did some Chicken thighs which did not have enough smoke flavor for my taste ( I think we had to much water and we steamed them and then a couple of briskets same thing ( a lot better but still learning) ,

I am so glad we took our time and looked around because I love the stand with the rollers. I have yet to try the blue tooth function yet. 

I found this forum and this weekend read this whole section on MES Electric Bluetooth yesterday and today, Thank you everyone, I have learn a lot and enjoy the comments.

I now realize that I will buy a 5 by 8 AMNPS tray and have several questions.

  (1) Where to buy it?

(2)What is a good price to look for?

(3) Where to put it in my Smoker?

(4)  How to light it and keep it lit?

(5) How should I elevate it?

(6) Can I use wood chips in it ( as I have a bunch of them)?

(7) Best pellets to buy?

There will be more questions I know but thank y'all so much for all the info so far. Bard


----------



## bard4fun

My wife found a 5 by 8 A-MAZE-N Products Pellet Smoker for 27.99 on sale online, free deliver to the Cabelas store here in Fort Worth Texas.. Then got a $20.00 discount for applying online for a Cabelas credit card so ended up paying only $10.30. Happy Father day to me and all of y'all.


----------



## Bearcarver

bard4fun said:


> My lovely wife bought me a Gen 2.5 BT from Sam's after much searching on both our parts to figure out which one we wanted.
> 
> My neighbor who I have been smoking with for year got a Gen 2 a few weeks ago and I fell in love with the efficiency of it. We did some Chicken thighs which did not have enough smoke flavor for my taste ( I think we had to much water and we steamed them and then a couple of briskets same thing ( a lot better but still learning) ,
> 
> I am so glad we took our time and looked around because I love the stand with the rollers. I have yet to try the blue tooth function yet.
> 
> I found this forum and this weekend read this whole section on MES Electric Bluetooth yesterday and today, Thank you everyone, I have learn a lot and enjoy the comments.
> 
> I now realize that I will buy a 5 by 8 AMNPS tray and have several questions.
> 
> (1) Where to buy it? *You already got one.*
> 
> (2)What is a good price to look for? *You got a good price.*
> 
> (3) Where to put it in my Smoker? *See Below (including pics)*
> 
> (4)  How to light it and keep it lit? *Check out this Thread---All posts on it. *  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link
> 
> (5) How should I elevate it? *See below (including pics)*
> 
> (6) Can I use wood chips in it ( as I have a bunch of them)?  *No---Only Pellets or SawDust.*
> 
> (7) Best pellets to buy? *I would buy them from Todd @ Amazing Smoker  (See business card at the bottom of any page of this Forum). Then once you know you're doing it right, you can experiment with other pellets if you want.*
> 
> There will be more questions I know but thank y'all so much for all the info so far. Bard


Bear

This is the best thing I've seen so far---Taken from a post by "Dennis Pfaff"

 I have an old bbq roasting wire basket that I haven't used in years. I put one half of the basket on the bottom floor of my 40in Bluetooth 2.5 and the AMNPS 5x8 tray fits perfectly on top of the basket and it raised about exactly the height of the water pan, and about level with the heat assembly. That should be perfect with air flow and lined up left side under the vent. I'll try it that way next week.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Bear
> 
> This is the best thing I've seen so far---Taken from a post by "Dennis Pfaff"
> 
> I have an old bbq roasting wire basket that I haven't used in years. I put one half of the basket on the bottom floor of my 40in Bluetooth 2.5 and the AMNPS 5x8 tray fits perfectly on top of the basket and it raised about exactly the height of the water pan, and about level with the heat assembly. That should be perfect with air flow and lined up left side under the vent. I'll try it that way next week.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ May 15, 2015


I have something a bit like that that I bought at ace Hardware. The top of it is similar to the pictured basket with the difference being it has 4 legs. The top size is perfect for the 5 x 8 pellet smoker tray. This small stand had plastic coating on it of which was easy to remove as it only took 5 minutes or so. I then had to shorten the legs a bit with a hacksaw. I would post a picture of my finished product, but don't know quite how to do this. After our multi-state company that we have at the moment leaves in a few days, I will wait until they are gone an see if my wife can help me with that.


----------



## bard4fun

How awesome a response, I can't wait to try it.thank you so much. Bard


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I have something a bit like that that I bought at ace Hardware. The top of it is similar to the pictured basket with the difference being it has 4 legs. The top size is perfect for the 5 x 8 pellet smoker tray. This small stand had plastic coating on it of which was easy to remove as it only took 5 minutes or so. I then had to shorten the legs a bit with a hacksaw. I would post a picture of my finished product, but don't know quite how to do this. After our multi-state company that we have at the moment leaves in a few days, I will wait until they are gone an see if my wife can help me with that.


Sure--That sounds great !!

The main thing IMO is to get something to raise it up off the floor other than something solid, so air can get all around it including underneath it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bard4fun said:


> How awesome a response, I can't wait to try it.thank you so much. Bard


LOL----I do my best !!

Thanks!!!

Bear


----------



## mori55

Hello 
 I'm a new member who would like to say hi. This is my first smoker , I've tried smoking in my weber kettle and my charbroil smoker roaster grill. 
Never had great results. Today I just bought the 30" Bluetooth at Basspros. I almost got the 40" one but I'm only gonna smoke for my wife and I or maybe if my son and his family BBQ with us. Plus I wanted something small for storage. 
 So was wondering how you guys with the 30" have made out with them ? How many ribs can u do ? Or what size brisket ? 
Also should I get the amps ? If so what one and were do I put it in the smoker ? Do you put water in the pan ? 
Sorry for all the questions , and I did read this thread , but most of the info is on the 40" version. 
  Thanks and this is a great forum , just not sure how to use this smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Hello
> I'm a new member who would like to say hi. This is my first smoker , I've tried smoking in my weber kettle and my charbroil smoker roaster grill.
> Never had great results. Today I just bought the 30" Bluetooth at Basspros. I almost got the 40" one but I'm only gonna smoke for my wife and I or maybe if my son and his family BBQ with us. Plus I wanted something small for storage.
> So was wondering how you guys with the 30" have made out with them ? How many ribs can u do ? Or what size brisket ?
> Also should I get the amps ? If so what one and were do I put it in the smoker ? Do you put water in the pan ?
> Sorry for all the questions , and I did read this thread , but most of the info is on the 40" version.
> Thanks and this is a great forum , just not sure how to use this smoker.


There are a number of guys with MES 30s that can help you. If you don't here from one soon, contact "DaRicksta". He can tell you about what sizes of meat fit in the MES 30.

We never put water in our MES water pans. I Personally Just cover it with foil & put it in place empty.

Also: If you are not at a High Altitude where you live, I would go with the AMNPS----There is only one size, and I would put it in on a wire thing like shown in Post #590 above.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

mori55 said:


> Hello
> I'm a new member who would like to say hi. This is my first smoker , I've tried smoking in my weber kettle and my charbroil smoker roaster grill.
> Never had great results. Today I just bought the 30" Bluetooth at Basspros. I almost got the 40" one but I'm only gonna smoke for my wife and I or maybe if my son and his family BBQ with us. Plus I wanted something small for storage.
> So was wondering how you guys with the 30" have made out with them ? How many ribs can u do ? Or what size brisket ?
> Also should I get the amps ? If so what one and were do I put it in the smoker ? Do you put water in the pan ?
> Sorry for all the questions , and I did read this thread , but most of the info is on the 40" version.
> Thanks and this is a great forum , just not sure how to use this smoker.


You can only do 2 racks of ribs unless you get a rib rack. You can not do a whole brisket unless you cut it in half which I don't like doing. I never smoke brisket on my 30".

I have my AMNPS in a mailbox mod so I don't know about using it inside. I don't put water in the pan.

If you haven't unboxed the 30" yet I would take it back for the 40". I regret not getting the 40" and ended up getting another larger smoker to fit wider items like ribs and brisket.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> If you haven't unboxed the 30" yet I would take it back for the 40". I regret not getting the 40" and ended up getting another larger smoker to fit wider items like ribs and brisket.


I wouldn't argue with that either. I started with an MES 30, because I only smoke for Mrs Bear & myself, but a year later I got an MES 40, because of things that didn't fit, and only being able to put 7 pounds of Beef Stick in at one time.

Love my MES 40 for over 5 years now.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

I smoked a rack of spare ribs (cut in half) yesterday.  Smoked then in-a-pan (2 pans actually since it was a full rack).  Got that idea fron Bear when I did a prime rib on Mother's Day - photos posted on this forum. Sorry that I didn't take pictures of the spares but got wrapped up watching the U.S. Open golf tournament.  I used one with EVO rub on one rack and one with mustard, plus the same dry rub on both.  Couldn't tell the difference, both turned out excellent. 
Dennis


----------



## mori55

Now I'm really confused , I haven't u boxed the smoker yet.


----------



## dennispfaff

mori55 said:


> Now I'm really confused , I haven't u boxed the smoker yet.



I agree with Bear on the 40in choice if you can.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Now I'm really confused , I haven't u boxed the smoker yet.


Maybe this will help:

I bought an MES 30 because it's only Me & Mrs Bear, so I saved money by only paying $169 for the MES 30.

Then I had to cut my ribs in half, cut Briskets in half, and I prepared 10 pounds of Beef sticks & could only get 7 pounds in my MES 30.

I couldn't wait to get an MES 40. Got one a year later for $349.

So how much did I save by getting the MES 30???

MES 30--------------------$169

MES40---------------------$349

Total------------------------$518

Sold my MES 30 for $50, so I ended up with the MES 40 for a grand total of $468, when I could have just got it for $349.

However If you box that MES 30 Gen #2.5 back up, and get an MES 40----------Make sure you get an MES 40 Gen #2.5-----Not a Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I do like that I dont have to cut my ribs.  Thats a big plus.  But the 40 also has tons of racks.  I've only used 2 at a time so far after a couple of smokes.  The rest are just dead space.  Im sure I will use them when we have bigger parties and they will become essential, but for just my wife and I, the 40 feels big.  But the 1200W element is the biggest plus IMO.  The recovery time is a non-issue.  I still need to get you guys some data, but I was reading in other posts it would take like 10min or something?  With mine it seems like a min or 2. The 40 is the way to go.  Look at the poll I took before I bought.  The overwhelming response was towards the 40.


----------



## mori55

Thanks for all the help ! I'm sitting at library hr with my granddaughter , really like the small footprint of the 30. But when I started reading these post , I really don't want to cut up my ribs or worry about what's going to fit. Also by the time I make or buy a stand I'm close to the price of a 40. 
Is the AMPS essential ? I've read good reviews and some not so good.  Also can't you over smoke ?


----------



## mori55

The other thing is I hope this does really give me a good smoked flavor. It seems whenever I try something new like trying to smoke in my weber kettle grill or my charbroiled SRG it comes out ok but not great. 
 My son has a chargriller with a side smoke box and it works great ! His brisket , ribs , pulled pork is great. 
 I just don't want to say to myself " I should of got the WSM.


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Thanks for all the help ! I'm sitting at library hr with my granddaughter , really like the small footprint of the 30. But when I started reading these post , I really don't want to cut up my ribs or worry about what's going to fit. Also by the time I make or buy a stand I'm close to the price of a 40.
> Is the AMPS essential ? I've read good reviews and some not so good. Also can't you over smoke ?


Yes you can over-smoke with the stock chip burner in your MES, but as long as you use the AMNPS you won't over-smoke.

As long as you only light one end of the AMNPS, it won't give you smoke that's too heavy. I've been using my AMNPS 100% for 5 years & I haven't had any smoke that's too heavy since I gave up using the Smoke Daddy and also quit using the built in Chip burner.

And as for "Footprint" I think the MES 40 is the same depth as the MES 30, and the width is only about 6" or so wider. I never measured them, but I believe that is about it.

Bear


----------



## mori55

I got the 40 " and ordered the 5x8 Amps with there pit master pellets. Thinking of doing a pork shoulder for pulled pork. Is that right cut of pork ? How long per pound should I figure ? 
 Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> I got the 40 " and ordered the 5x8 Amps with there pit master pellets. Thinking of doing a pork shoulder for pulled pork. Is that right cut of pork ? How long per pound should I figure ?
> Thanks


Yes---Shoulder for Pulled Pork, but I and many others prefer the Boston Butt over the whole shoulder.

Here's a Step by Step for Pulled Pork in an MES 40 with Amazing Smoker:


> *Pulled Boston Pork Butt*


Bear


----------



## mori55

Thank you !


----------



## dennispfaff

mori55 said:


> I got the 40 " and ordered the 5x8 Amps with there pit master pellets. Thinking of doing a pork shoulder for pulled pork. Is that right cut of pork ? How long per pound should I figure ?
> Thanks



Good choice on the 2.5 MES.  I also recommend you click on and save "Bear's Step by Steps", it has some good stuff in there.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

2 hours / pound, fill your AMPS with Pitmasters (microwave the pellets if its raining), look for Boston Butt/pork shoulder, around $1.90 / lb at Costco, cook at 225F until 203F internal temp, I didnt foil and it came out great!


----------



## mori55

What size Boston butt did you get ? Any pics ? Once you pull it do you mix it with any sauce ?


----------



## per2467

You'll be just fine with the 30".  I've smoked numerous ribs with several different people to enjoy them with and NOT once have I heard "its not a full rack, so I wont eat it or it wont taste good".  Lets get real here.  Do you serve them at the table still in tact or do you cut them bone by bone and serve them to the table that way.  bottom line, cutting a rib in half does not affect the flavor one bit.  I also have two smokers, a 30" propane and a 30" electric.  Notice both are 30", I don't think getting the 40" is worth the extra $100 for so.


----------



## mummel

mori55 said:


> What size Boston butt did you get ? Any pics ? Once you pull it do you mix it with any sauce ?


Costco sells a 2 pack of 7-8lb butts each.  Dont mix sauce in, keep that separate and people can throw it on the bun directly.  Its very easy.


----------



## bard4fun

What a great help. I picked up my new AMZNPS and will smoke a small pork picnic tomorrow. I did buy a propane torch to light and thanks to the video link Bear sent me I bought a Wagner heat gun to get it smoking fast. I have an old wire rib rack that I will set it on for better air flow. and plan to pre dry my hickory pellets in the microwave for a minute before I load them.Can't wait to Smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

bard4fun said:


> What a great help. I picked up my new AMZNPS and will smoke a small pork picnic tomorrow. I did buy a propane torch to light and thanks to the video link Bear sent me I bought a Wagner heat gun to get it smoking fast. I have an old wire rib rack that I will set it on for better air flow. and plan to pre dry my hickory pellets in the microwave for a minute before I load them.Can't wait to Smoke.


That's Great---You'll be set up real good !!

If you keep your Pellets Dry, you won't have to Nuke them.

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust or pellet burning smoke generator,

This is how I keep my Dust & Pellets dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.

I have never had to Nuke any Dust or Pellets:

View media item 68424


----------



## floridasteve

I just got a new gen 2.5 40" MES and 5x8 AMNPS tray.  I'm in Florida so it's always humid, so I nuked my hickory pellets before my last smoke.  I'd read here anywhere between 1-5 minutes, so I figured I'd start at 3. When the timer went off and I opened the door, the microwave was full of smoke and 2-3 pellets were glowing.  My microwave still stinks like burnt wood.  Lol. Guess next time I'll try 1 minutes.  However the pellets burned fine for 7 hours!


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> I just got a new gen 2.5 40" MES and 5x8 AMNPS tray. I'm in Florida so it's always humid, so I nuked my hickory pellets before my last smoke. I'd read here anywhere between 1-5 minutes, so I figured I'd start at 3. When the timer went off and I opened the door, the microwave was full of smoke and 2-3 pellets were glowing. My microwave still stinks like burnt wood. Lol. Guess next time I'll try 1 minutes. However the pellets burned fine for 7 hours!


I guess if you have to, Nuking will help. Be careful they don't light up.

However if they are in a plastic bag when you get them, like Todd (at Amazing Smokers) sends them, and you put them right into jugs like I showed above, they won't need any kind of heating to dry out, because they should already be Dry.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

FloridaSteve said:


> I just got a new gen 2.5 40" MES and 5x8 AMNPS tray.  I'm in Florida so it's always humid, so I nuked my hickory pellets before my last smoke.  I'd read here anywhere between 1-5 minutes, so I figured I'd start at 3. When the timer went off and I opened the door, the microwave was full of smoke and 2-3 pellets were glowing.  My microwave still stinks like burnt wood.  Lol. Guess next time I'll try 1 minutes.  However the pellets burned fine for 7 hours!



That's hilarious.  I live in So. CA and everything Is dry as a bone, no humidity, so I just store my pellets in the ziplock bags as they were purchased.
Getting ready to smoke a leg of lamb this afternoon - finished pictures to follow hopefully.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jun 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jun 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jun 27, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great---You'll be set up real good !!
> 
> If you keep your Pellets Dry, you won't have to Nuke them.
> 
> For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust or pellet burning smoke generator,
> 
> This is how I keep my Dust & Pellets dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.
> 
> I have never had to Nuke any Dust or Pellets:
> 
> View media item 68424


That is a great idea Bear. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will that keep them drier than in Zip Lock Bags? Mine with the exception of the 2 I have opened, are in Zip Lock Bags. The other 6 kind are still in their original sealed plastic packages, so I am asking if they will stay drier in bottles like you have them as I really like that idea ... just need some bottles now.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> That is a great idea Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that keep them drier than in Zip Lock Bags? Mine with the exception of the 2 I have opened, are in Zip Lock Bags. The other 6 kind are still in their original sealed plastic packages, so I am asking if they will stay drier in bottles like you have them as I really like that idea ... just need some bottles now.


I think this way keeps them Drier than any other way I know of. It should be a screw-on lidded Jug, and try to get a relatively wide mouth opening too, so it's not too hard to load & dump them.

I use a big old funnel to fill them, and as soon as I open a bag from Todd, I fill as many jugs as that bag will fill, so none stays in the air.

Right now the Humidity is 88% here. It was 94% earlier, but it's raining pretty good here now.

Bear


----------



## bard4fun

I have an air tight dog food bin that will come handy as I just lost my sweet English Bulldog "Snickers" after 13 years. She would have been glad it will be put to good use. Skokin' tomorrow!!!


----------



## dr k

Put em in a zip lock bag and seal it up against a straw on one side. Suck out the air and seal it real quick after pulling out the straw. I put 1.3 cups in my 12" AMNTS. I don't fill it up all the way but level it evenly across the tube. I just throw em on a paper plate and nuke 2 min. Roll up the paper plate and pour in the tube. 
-Kurt


----------



## jted

Brickguy221 said:


> That is a great idea Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that keep them drier than in Zip Lock Bags? Mine with the exception of the 2 I have opened, are in Zip Lock Bags. The other 6 kind are still in their original sealed plastic packages, so I am asking if they will stay drier in bottles like you have them as I really like that idea ... just need some bottles now.


Brickguy  Ever looked at a zip lock baggie in the freezer. Over time they leak. Bear uses juice bottles I recycle apple sauce jugs. The large ones hold under 2 pounds so the are manageable.  I put Hickory pellets them over two years ago and store them in a waterproof but not air tight tub outside on the porch and in Virginia humidly they are bone dry. Think of them as little sponges.  Jted


----------



## brickguy221

jted said:


> Brickguy  Ever looked at a zip lock baggie in the freezer. Over time they leak. Bear uses juice bottles I recycle apple sauce jugs. The large ones hold under 2 pounds so the are manageable.  I put Hickory pellets them over two years ago and store them in a waterproof but not air tight tub outside on the porch and in Virginia humidly they are bone dry. Think of them as little sponges.  Jted


Hmmm .... makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What about the bags the pellets come in, do they let moisture in and if so, would the pellets need to be nuked slightly before putting them in bottles in insure dryness?


----------



## Bearcarver

jted said:


> Brickguy  Ever looked at a zip lock baggie in the freezer. Over time they leak. Bear uses juice bottles I recycle apple sauce jugs. The large ones hold under 2 pounds so the are manageable.  I put Hickory pellets them over two years ago and store them in a waterproof but not air tight tub outside on the porch and in Virginia humidly they are bone dry. Think of them as little sponges.  Jted


Exactly---I have some Dust in those Jugs since Todd invented the AMNS (6 years), and Pellets in those Jugs since he invented the AMNPS (5 Years), and I have never had to Nuke anything, except my Leftover Pizza & Cheesesteak.

Bear


Brickguy221 said:


> Hmmm .... makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the bags the pellets come in, do they let moisture in and if so, would the pellets need to be nuked slightly before putting them in bottles in insure dryness?


I have always gone directly from Todd's shipping bag to my Juice Jugs. No Nuking involved.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Jugs are a great idea. Would be easy to fill the AMPS. Definite nuke pellets if it's humid. Watch Wade's video.

Im making beer can burgers tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dennispfaff

Lamb turned out excellent.  A little rare for me, but that's what our guest neighbor requested and liked.  The ends were perfect for me. (My wife and our neighbor's wife had salmon).  This was a Costco Australian boneless leg.  I learned that Sam's Club sells New Zealand lamb.  Not much difference as far as I can tell - Australia and New Zealand are neighbors.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jun 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jun 27, 2015


----------



## jted

Brickguy221 said:


> Hmmm .... makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the bags the pellets come in, do they let moisture in and if so, would the pellets need to be nuked slightly before putting them in bottles in insure dryness?


I can't answer that question. I bought 5 lb of Oak several weeks ago and the bag was very heavy duty.  I think if you did not open it a lot it would be fine. I think I recall DaRicka

say ing he stored his in them. He lives in Seattle so there is little humidly. If I were not sure I would just cover the seal with clear packing tape. Just a thought      Jted


----------



## mummel

That lamb looks amazing! I love it rare like that.


----------



## somfitily

Bearcarver said:


> So far I like what I see.
> 
> I haven't seen much yet, but they turned some of the suggestions I gave them into reality.
> 
> It's easy to see they're trying to make up for the Gen #2 & it's problems.
> 
> I told them to get rid of the left "side" vent & move it to the top left, opposite where the Gen #1 vent is.  They did.
> 
> I told them to turn the interior into something close to the interior of the Gen #1, and get rid of that stupid long slanted drip plate that traps heat on the right side. They Did.
> 
> I told them to keep it hinged left like the Gen #2, instead of hinged right like the Gen #1. They Did.
> 
> I told them to go back to the digital controls being in an easy to replace box like the Gen #1. I can't really tell by the pics how easy it is to replace, but if it doesn't have problems like the Gen #2 had, it may not need replacing.
> 
> So I wouldn't be so quick to condemn it. It could be even better than the Gen #1.  We'll see!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Bear


Too bad you can't tell them to answer their phone or respond to emails when a customer has a problem.


----------



## mummel

I've always been able to reach them via phone but communication over email is non existent. Probably because they don't want to commit to anything in writing.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> I've always been able to reach them via phone but communication over email is non existent. Probably because they don't want to commit to anything in writing.


I am hearing impaired enough that I can't talk on the phone, so I am forced to communicate with them by Email. Had a problem getting this set up trying to work thru the person that answers to "customer service", but finally had my wife call and get connected to a technician and told her about my hearing problem, thus not being able to talk on phone, and the tech gave me her Email address and all went well after that. However, don't Email around Holidays like Christmas, New years, etc as when I did, I had to Email 3 times and after approx 3-4 weeks, the customer service person finally responded giving me a "story" how busy she was during holidays and too busy to respond and etc.


----------



## ram3500fh

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great---You'll be set up real good !!
> 
> If you keep your Pellets Dry, you won't have to Nuke them.
> 
> For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust or pellet burning smoke generator,
> 
> This is how I keep my Dust & Pellets dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.
> 
> I have never had to Nuke any Dust or Pellets:
> 
> View media item 68424


Hey Bear, is that the dust or the pellets? Which would you recommend with the MES 40 2.5? pellets or dust from A MAZE N?


----------



## Bearcarver

ram3500fh said:


> Hey Bear, is that the dust or the pellets? Which would you recommend with the MES 40 2.5? pellets or dust from A MAZE N?


The Jugs in that Picture are holding Dust, because there was no AMNPS when I took that pic, however I put both Dust & Pellets in those Jugs.

I use both, but I have an AMNPS and an AMNS:

I use my AMNPS with pellets for anything that takes a smoker temp of more than 200°.

And I use my AMNS with Dust for anything that requires a Smoker temp of under 200°, like Bacon, Cheese, and such.

I also sometimes use Dust when it only requires less than 3 hours of smoke (One Row).

Bear


----------



## mummel

For the guys with the iGrill 2, the next time you do a smoke, I would be really curious to see your charts.  My MES 40 BT has big temp swings for the first 1.5 hours before they settle nicely to my desired temp.  I am curious to see exactly how far the swings are in the beginning and how long it takes other's temps to settle.

All you do is set your smoker to 225F and push the power button, and start recording the chart (dont open the door, dont change the temps etc).   

On the first run up, my Maverick probe hit 225F while my smoker was in the 190s.  So not only does the smoker stay on and continue to heat until it's probe says 225F, but because the heating element has been on for such a long time, it still continues to heat even once it's off and cause a big overrun (probably hitting around ~300F+). 

My guess is it will look something like this.  If you are doing shorter smokes (chicken, salmon etc), then adjustments are definitely necessary. 













Guess.png



__ mummel
__ Jun 29, 2015


----------



## mori55

I'm seasoning my 2.5 now. Should there be a big temp difference between the meat probe and stove temp ? Like 20 degrees ? The probe is stored in it holder on the side. 
Sorry for the rookie questions.


----------



## daricksta

bard4fun said:


> What a great help. I picked up my new AMZNPS and will smoke a small pork picnic tomorrow. I did buy a propane torch to light and thanks to the video link Bear sent me I bought a Wagner heat gun to get it smoking fast. I have an old wire rib rack that I will set it on for better air flow. and plan to pre dry my hickory pellets in the microwave for a minute before I load them.Can't wait to Smoke.


I've begun lighting mine with gelled alcohol which works very well. No need for a propane torch anymore. I've never used a heat gun and I never nuke my wood pellets because I've never needed to do either.


----------



## mummel

mori55 said:


> I'm seasoning my 2.5 now. Should there be a big temp difference between the meat probe and stove temp ? Like 20 degrees ? The probe is stored in it holder on the side.
> Sorry for the rookie questions.


The meat probe is too close to the side of the smoker to get an accurate reading.  Makes sense it would be higher.  Pop the probe into a grid holder thing (like the ones with the Maverick) and test it.  THERE ARE NO DUMB QUESTIONS.


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> The meat probe is too close to the side of the smoker to get an accurate reading.  Makes sense it would be higher.  Pop the probe into a grid holder thing (like the ones with the Maverick) and test it.  THERE ARE NO DUMB QUESTIONS.


Like this.













71vra2Jg%2BGL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jun 29, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> I'm seasoning my 2.5 now. Should there be a big temp difference between the meat probe and stove temp ? Like 20 degrees ? The probe is stored in it holder on the side.
> Sorry for the rookie questions.


I wouldn't trust either one of them, because it isn't easy to test them for accuracy like it is with a Maverick, or with other similar digital wireless therms.

Bear


----------



## mori55

Thank you ! I moved it and now it's close. 
Another question , my neighbor has a whole filet mignon that he wants me to cook. 
I'd rather do something else , expensive meat to screw up. How would you guys cook it ? Slice it sear it then smoke ? Whole ? I have no idea.


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Thank you ! I moved it and now it's close.
> Another question , my neighbor has a whole filet mignon that he wants me to cook.
> I'd rather do something else , expensive meat to screw up. How would you guys cook it ? Slice it sear it then smoke ? Whole ? I have no idea.


Personally I would do that just like I do my Prime Rib Roasts.

Here's a Good one---Easy to follow:


> *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *
Click to expand...




>





>





> Bear


----------



## mori55

Thanks Bear that looks great. 
If everyone doesn't use the waterpan , why not just remove it ? Also for elevating the amnps , can I just get 2" stainless and nuts and bolts  put them through the amnps to raise It ?


----------



## daricksta

mori55 said:


> Thanks Bear that looks great.
> If everyone doesn't use the waterpan , why not just remove it ? Also for elevating the amnps , can I just get 2" stainless and nuts and bolts put them through the amnps to raise It ?


I believe the water pan is also used a heat sink. There are guys who have removed it but I think the water pan is integral to how the heat is disbursed within the MES. I think it was Bear or another knowledgeable person who advised I keep mine inside the smoker. I just foil over the empty water pan before I smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Thanks Bear that looks great.
> If everyone doesn't use the waterpan , why not just remove it ? Also for elevating the amnps , can I just get 2" stainless and nuts and bolts put them through the amnps to raise It ?





daRicksta said:


> I believe the water pan is also used a heat sink. There are guys who have removed it but I think the water pan is integral to how the heat is disbursed within the MES. I think it was Bear or another knowledgeable person who advised I keep mine inside the smoker. I just foil over the empty water pan before I smoke.










The Water Pan keeps the direct heat of the heating element from making the lower racks much hotter than the upper ones.

I keep my water pan in place & empty, yet I still don't use the bottom (#4) rack, because it gets too hot. Imagine how much hotter the #4, and even #3 racks would get without the Water Pan in place. 

This is my theory, anyway.

And Yes Mori---Bolts would work too, as long as you don't block too many perforations in the AMNPS floor or walls.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I agree with Bear.  The pan is needed to disperse the heat.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> The Water Pan keeps the direct heat of the heating element from making the lower racks much hotter than the upper ones.
> 
> I keep my water pan in place & empty, yet I still don't use the bottom (#4) rack, because it gets too hot. Imagine how much hotter the #4, and even #3 racks would get without the Water Pan in place.
> 
> This is my theory, anyway.
> 
> And Yes Mori---Bolts would work too, as long as you don't block too many perforations in the AMNPS floor or walls.
> 
> Bear


You are right. That's what I meant when I wrote the water pan was important for heat disbursal but you described it more clearly.


----------



## mummel

Guys it looks like the Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch is now at Amazon for $468.  Very overpriced IMO.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Guys it looks like the Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch is now at Amazon for $468.  Very overpriced IMO.


My opinion, too.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> Guys it looks like the Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch is now at Amazon for $468.  Very overpriced IMO.


It's been at that price for 5-6 weeks or more. Started out around the first part of May or a wee bit before towards last of April at $367 with being available the end of June. Then one or two weeks into May, they raised the price to $468 and still end of June availability.


----------



## mummel

For the guys with the Cabelas models that came with the sausage hanger.  I dont have the instructions with me.  Where do you hang it?  How does it work?  Anyone have pics?  TY.


----------



## mummel

mummel said:


> For the guys with the Cabelas models that came with the sausage hanger.  I dont have the instructions with me.  Where do you hang it?  How does it work?  Anyone have pics?  TY.


Here this gizmo.













51%2BCFzT2v6L._SX522_.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Here this gizmo.


I don't have one, but I understand you just drop it through your regular MES Rack & let it hang there.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Do you guys hang your sausages or just put them on the grid?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Do you guys hang your sausages or just put them on the grid?


LOL---I can't hang mine, beachse I make mine ustuffed (Skinless).

I just lay them on the racks spaced apart.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> The Water Pan keeps the direct heat of the heating element from making the lower racks much hotter than the upper ones.
> I keep my water pan in place & empty, yet I still don't use the bottom (#4) rack, because it gets too hot. Imagine how much hotter the #4, and even #3 racks would get without the Water Pan in place.
> This is my theory, anyway.
> 
> And Yes Mori---Bolts would work too, as long as you don't block too many perforations in the AMNPS floor or walls.
> 
> Bear



Well, now I am confused.  I have been smoking with my water pan removed and placing the AMNPS on top of a wire basket which is on the floor.  With the water pan in place on the bottom shelf I could not do that.  And if I moved the pan up wouldn't that block the smoke ventilation?  I was unaware that the pan was needed for proper heat distribution..  (I have the 6 shelf Bass Pro model).
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Well, now I am confused. I have been smoking with my water pan removed and placing the AMNPS on top of a wire basket which is on the floor. With the water pan in place on the bottom shelf I could not do that. And if I moved the pan up wouldn't that block the smoke ventilation? I was unaware that the pan was needed for proper heat distribution.. (I have the 6 shelf Bass Pro model).
> Dennis


I'd have to see the whole inside of a 2.5 again, but I was talking about the Gen #1.

However I would think the water pan should be in it's place in the 2.5 too, to keep the direct heat from hitting so hard on the bottom racks.

I think my book even said not to use the smoker without the water pan in place in the Gen #1.

Don't you have room on the bottom left with the pan in place?

How about setting the AMNPS on the left end of the water pan?

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> I'd have to see the whole inside of a 2.5 again, but I was talking about the Gen #1.
> 
> However I would think the water pan should be in it's place in the 2.5 too, to keep the direct heat from hitting so hard on the bottom racks.
> 
> I think my book even said not to use the smoker without the water pan in place in the Gen #1.
> 
> Don't you have room on the bottom left with the pan in place?
> 
> How about setting the AMNPS on the left end of the water pan?
> 
> 
> Bear



I just reread the owner's manual and couldn't find any warning not to use WITHOUT the water pan, or any reference indicating that it helpes to distribute the heat.  I do know that the lower racks are obviously hotter than the top racks.  It would be interesting if Masterbuilt could comment on that...but then again they assume we all use the chip loader and not smoke pellets.
Here are some pictures I just took.  This is where the water pan is designed to sit on top of the burner assembly.  It would work on top of the water pan also, I tried that once.  I doubt AMNPS would work from under the pan - inadequate ventilation.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jul 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jul 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## mummel

The AMPS works with the pan in. That's how I have it setup. I have it sitting on the Masterbuilt sausage hanger maybe 1.5 inches off the ground. Works fine. I've had issues with the AMPS staying lit in the beginning but once it starts, no probs at all.


----------



## mummel

Here, you can see how it fits perfectly. 













image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> Here, you can see how it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Jul 1, 2015


I place my AMPS in the same exaact spot and on a wire rack also as mummels shows his placed


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> I place my AMPS in the same exaact spot and on a wire rack also as mummels shows his placed



I would think there would be some problem with the pan interfering with the AMNPS air flow as pictured.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I just reread the owner's manual and couldn't find any warning not to use WITHOUT the water pan, or any reference indicating that it helpes to distribute the heat. I do know that the lower racks are obviously hotter than the top racks. It would be interesting if Masterbuilt could comment on that...but then again they assume we all use the chip loader and not smoke pellets.
> Here are some pictures I just took. This is where the water pan is designed to sit on top of the burner assembly. It would work on top of the water pan also, I tried that once. I doubt AMNPS would work from under the pan - inadequate ventilation.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Jul 1, 2015


Below is what the books used to say. I haven't seen the newer books.

If it was me I'd either put the AMNPS on the water pan like you show in this pic, or shorten that rack on the floor so the AMNPS will clear the bottom of the water pan.

The bottom rack gets hotter than the rest anyway, but without the water pan in place I believe even #3 gets hotter than it should.

These are just my opinions.

Bear

9 6

ASSEMBLY INSTRUCTIONS Continued

Step 6

Place water bowl onto lower bracket

inside smoker.

Place drip tray inside smoker below

heating element as shown.

Note: Water bowl must always be in

place during smoking process, even

if there is no water or other liquid in

bowl.


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Below is what the books used to say. I haven't seen the newer books.
> 
> If it was me I'd either put the AMNPS on the water pan like you show in this pic, or shorten that rack on the floor so the AMNPS will clear the bottom of the water pan.
> 
> The bottom rack gets hotter than the rest anyway, but without the water pan in place I believe even #3 gets hotter than it should.
> 
> These are just my opinions.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96
> 
> 
> 
> ASSEMBLY INSTRUCTIONS Continued
> 
> 
> 
> Step 6
> 
> 
> 
> Place water bowl onto lower bracket
> 
> 
> 
> inside smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> Place drip tray inside smoker below
> 
> 
> 
> heating element as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Water bowl must always be in
> 
> 
> 
> place during smoking process, even
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no water or other liquid in
> 
> 
> 
> bowl.



I'll figure something out, although it seemed to operate just fine without the pan in.  I have been smoking in stuff in the 9x13 foil pans and that works for me!
(Like the prime rib in a pan from your recipe).  The lamb I just did was not in a pan, but I'm going to try another soon in the pan for comparison.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

So yeah, I got up at 3am to start up my smoker for my pork butt tonight!.  Let me just say, lying in bed, connecting via bluetooth, setting the temp & time and powering it on, what a pleasure!!  All while lying in bed.  How cool is that????????????  For some reason, my phone connects via BT on my nightstand.  If I move it a couple of feet away, the connection is lost.  But on my nightstand it gets maybe 45 feet range.  Downstairs near the smoker, it maybe has 20 feet range.  Weird. 

Anyway, of course I couldnt go back to bed as I wanted to record my temps after the discussion in Bear's thread about MES temp swings.  Yeah........   I need to set my smoker to 175F on startup (there is a 50F temp difference on startup WTF...................).  I then need to set it to 210F about 30min later, once the smoker display temp has coasted past 210F, to get my Mav to be around 225F.  I then need to bump up the temps by 5F every 30min, until my temps are +-18F of 225F.  This process takes a *FULL TWO HOURS*.  Not good guys.  Not good at all.  If you want to get the temps in your MES right, then the smoker needs to be baby'ied.  No way around it. 

Also, I had issues starting up my AMPS again.  This is actually becoming a problem.  Luckily my wife went downstairs about 45min after I put in the AMPS and saw there was no smoke.  I had to restart it.  It think its failed now 4 out of 6 smokes.  This is a trend.  Once it gets going its fine.  It doesnt go out.  But to get it started is failure at this point.  Last night I didnt want to mess around given that I was going back to bed.  I nuked the pellets for 2min in the micro.  I torched it for 30 seconds.  I let it burn a flame for 10min.  But BAM, it died out, again.......

I then left it in smoker, quickly opened the door for 10 seconds, torched it again, and it INSTANTLY flamed up.  The pellets were obviously nice and hot.  The flame was so strong I couldnt blow it out.  I had to remove the tray and blow on it really hard to extinguish the flame.  Quickly put it back in, and I could immediately see nice smoke coming out the vent.  I watched it for 30min and went back to bed.  No further issues.  It did not go out from that point onwards.

So in short, there is nothing I can do about the temp swings for the first 2 hours.  This will be a big disappointment to the "set it and forget it" crowd, one of the main reason we go all MES (and Im not talking about being lazy, just that I cant go back to bed, or leave the house to go to the store etc).  Big bummer.    

But, with the AMPS, there are a lot of you guys that are having success and I could really use some help.  I've watched Wade's vid and read up on everything.  I know the basics and what to do.  The key variable here that I cant explain is that why if I light the AMPS in the smoker after 1.5 hours in the smoker does it instantly light up and not go out from that point onwards, yet when I put it in the smoker at the start, it dies out after 30min.  This has happened on all 4 failures.  I cant explain it.  Thoughts?


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I would think there would be some problem with the pan interfering with the AMNPS air flow as pictured.
> Dennis


It may, I don't know yet as I am still in the learning stages of using the AMPS, but have already learned from Todd that pulling the chip loader out 2" with dump side turned down, increases the draft-air flow-oxygen-etc. 

Using this past Monday for example, I smoked some "Campfire Chicken" from Jeff Phillips recipe and used wood chips this time because that is what I have used in the past and was smoking for some guests and since I haven't mastered the AMPS yet, I wanted the meal to be successful, so chose chips instead. On my 3rd dump of the chips, they weren't smoking. I pulled chip loader out to peek in at the chip tray and the chips still looked fresh, so I pulled chip loader out 2" with dump side down and within a few seconds the chips began smoking.

Also, the chip tray is hidden under cover more so than the AMPS is in the lower left hand side of smoker and the chip tray smokes ok, so I would think the AMPS would smoke good in that position also since it is more open than the chip tray, but I could be wrong there. Time will tell as I use my smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Anyway, of course I couldnt go back to bed as I wanted to record my temps after the discussion in Bear's thread about MES temp swings.  Yeah........   I need to set my smoker to 175F on startup (there is a 50F temp difference on startup WTF...................).  I then need to set it to 210F about 30min later, once the smoker display temp has coasted past 210F, to get my Mav to be around 225F.  I then need to bump up the temps by 5F every 30min, until my temps are +-18F of 225F.  This process takes a *FULL TWO HOURS*.  Not good guys.  Not good at all.  If you want to get the temps in your MES right, then the smoker needs to be baby'ied.  No way around it.


So it went 50° higher when set for 175°.

That means it went to 225°???

Then you reset it at 210°???   Why 210°??

By my method, you should have reset it to 223° or 224°. That's what I told you before.

When you set it at 210° it had a long run to get to 210°, and then fell a lot more because it was such a long run going down.

You caused the swinging to get worse by giving it a 15° plus over-run going from 225° to wherever it stopped.

You're making this so much harder by not doing what I told you to try.

It doesn't take 2 hours if you do it the way I said.

Gotta go Mow,

Later,

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bear I recorded the numbers.  I will post them tonight when I get home. 

As for the AMPS problem, whats going on?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear I recorded the numbers.  I will post them tonight when I get home.
> 
> As for the AMPS problem, whats going on?


If I only waited 10 minutes, mine would go out too.

I come back to it every couple minutes, and blow on the hot coals---Down & in deep. 

Every few minutes for 20 minutes, & sometimes longer. If I used something other than my shot lungs, I could get it going even deeper.

Then I put it in & it burns slowly & very light for 1/3 to 1/2 of the first row. Then it keeps getting more & more smoke.

If you only spend 10 minutes, it will look like it's going good, but it really isn't.

I used to do the same as you're doing, and so have many other guys who were new to the AMNPS, but they did what I do, and then said, "You were right, Bear, I wasn't getting it going right to start with."

I'm sure many of them remember that, and now they don't have a problem

Unless you're at a High Altitude----I don't know what your altitude is up in MA.

You already told me the number that I needed---210°. When you got it to 225° and you reset it to 210°, you started the long swings all over again.

But let me see what you got---The temps it went to, and the temps you reset it to---Over a couple cycles.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Im sure you are 100% right.  I really want to figure the AMPS out now!!!  Cant risk it going out anymore.  This is serious business!!  But how come if the pellets die (maybe 1/10th of the 1st row used and they died out), they they miraculously light up and burn if I put a torch to it once the AMPS has been sitting in the smoker for 1.5 hours.

Two thoughts:

1) pellets have heated up that they combust easily

2) airflow gets better 1.5 hours in

As I already microwave, Im thinking it has to do with #2.  Maybe the long cycles with the element being off create less airflow??????  This would make a lot of sense.  Thoughts?

As for the temps swings in the beginning, Im not sure I understand your method fully.  I need to reread your thread.  Will post the figures tonight and then maybe we can figure it out.  Thanks Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Im sure you are 100% right.  I really want to figure the AMPS out now!!!  Cant risk it going out anymore.  This is serious business!!  But how come if the pellets die (maybe 1/10th of the 1st row used and they died out), they they miraculously light up and burn if I put a torch to it once the AMPS has been sitting in the smoker for 1.5 hours.
> 
> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1) pellets have heated up that they combust easily
> 
> 2) airflow gets better 1.5 hours in
> 
> As I already microwave, Im thinking it has to do with #2.  Maybe the long cycles with the element being off create less airflow??????  This would make a lot of sense.  Thoughts?
> 
> As for the temps swings in the beginning, Im not sure I understand your method fully.  I need to reread your thread.  Will post the figures tonight and then maybe we can figure it out.  Thanks Bear.


I would say mostly #1, and some of #2.

Being in the MES without will dry the pellets better than a Nukulater will, but getting it lit better before you put it in will usually solve that problem.

I don't do anything else with my Gen #1, but if yours is a #2 or #2.5, you should do the little Chip Drawer & Chip Dumper games to get more air flow.

Those heat cycles would increase air flow---Not decrease it.

As a last resort, You could also drill a 1/2" hole in the left wall of your smoker to let air to be drawn in from that side. I'd make it real close to the bottom, but above the Bottom drip pan.

Then just jam some crumbled up foil into the hole when not needed.

I would personally try that before I did a mailbox or a chimney, because it's less of a PITA when it comes to covering your smoker, but that's just me.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Maybe I need to pull out my chip loader altogether in the first 1.5 hours?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Maybe I need to pull out my chip loader altogether in the first 1.5 hours?


You keep asking more questions------Maybe you gotta light it better before you put it in---I can't stress that enough---You aren't doing that.


----------



## mummel

Out of curiosity, if you remove the chip loader, are there any downsides?  Larger temps swings etc (Im not so worried about energy use anymore).


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Out of curiosity, if you remove the chip loader, are there any downsides?  Larger temps swings etc (Im not so worried about energy use anymore).


Sure---It could make your temp swings even worse!!!

It could make your pellets light up across the board & burn out & possibly hurt your smoker????

Who knows it could be OK 10 times & then have a problem the next time.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Roger that.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Sure---It could make your temp swings even worse!!!
> 
> It could make your pellets light up across the board & burn out & possibly hurt your smoker????
> 
> Who knows it could be OK 10 times & then have a problem the next time.
> 
> Bear


As I wrote in my ribs thread I just opened the MES door and had a row of pellets in the AMNPS flame up. First time it's ever happened. But I've got the MES 30 Gen 1 which has more than adequate airflow with the door closed and both the water pan and wood chip loader in place.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Bear I recorded the numbers.  I will post them tonight when I get home.
> 
> As for the AMPS problem, whats going on?



Is it possible that without the water pan in that you would have better ventilation for your AMNPS?  That's how I do it.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

I really believe the water pan helps to distribute the heat.  Remember OPs temp study?  I cant find that Igrill chart with all the different probe readings.  Somewhere in this thread.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> So yeah, I got up at 3am to start up my smoker for my pork butt tonight!.  Let me just say, lying in bed, connecting via bluetooth, setting the temp & time and powering it on, what a pleasure!!  All while lying in bed.  How cool is that????????????  For some reason, my phone connects via BT on my nightstand.  If I move it a couple of feet away, the connection is lost.  But on my nightstand it gets maybe 45 feet range.  Downstairs near the smoker, it maybe has 20 feet range.  Weird.
> 
> Anyway, of course I couldnt go back to bed as I wanted to record my temps after the discussion in Bear's thread about MES temp swings.  Yeah........   I need to set my smoker to 175F on startup (there is a 50F temp difference on startup WTF...................).  I then need to set it to 210F about 30min later, once the smoker display temp has coasted past 210F, to get my Mav to be around 225F.  I then need to bump up the temps by 5F every 30min, until my temps are +-18F of 225F.  This process takes a *FULL TWO HOURS*.  Not good guys.  Not good at all.  If you want to get the temps in your MES right, then the smoker needs to be baby'ied.  No way around it.
> 
> Also, I had issues starting up my AMPS again.  This is actually becoming a problem.  Luckily my wife went downstairs about 45min after I put in the AMPS and saw there was no smoke.  I had to restart it.  It think its failed now 4 out of 6 smokes.  This is a trend.  Once it gets going its fine.  It doesnt go out.  But to get it started is failure at this point.  Last night I didnt want to mess around given that I was going back to bed.  I nuked the pellets for 2min in the micro.  I torched it for 30 seconds.  I let it burn a flame for 10min.  But BAM, it died out, again.......
> 
> I then left it in smoker, quickly opened the door for 10 seconds, torched it again, and it INSTANTLY flamed up.  The pellets were obviously nice and hot.  The flame was so strong I couldnt blow it out.  I had to remove the tray and blow on it really hard to extinguish the flame.  Quickly put it back in, and I could immediately see nice smoke coming out the vent.  I watched it for 30min and went back to bed.  No further issues.  It did not go out from that point onwards.
> 
> So in short, there is nothing I can do about the temp swings for the first 2 hours.  This will be a big disappointment to the "set it and forget it" crowd, one of the main reason we go all MES (and Im not talking about being lazy, just that I cant go back to bed, or leave the house to go to the store etc).  Big bummer.
> 
> But, with the AMPS, there are a lot of you guys that are having success and I could really use some help.  I've watched Wade's vid and read up on everything.  I know the basics and what to do.  The key variable here that I cant explain is that why if I light the AMPS in the smoker after 1.5 hours in the smoker does it instantly light up and not go out from that point onwards, yet when I put it in the smoker at the start, it dies out after 30min.  This has happened on all 4 failures.  I cant explain it.  Thoughts?


Looking at TBS smoke outside in the dark is different than looking at TBS from the inside of your house, with the light on, into the dark (it had to be smoking if it burst into flames with a small flame put to it.)  You need a deflector for your model like bear has for the 40" Gen 1 for temp stability with his coasting/adjusting method, which is without out a doubt the best MES advice other than how to keep an AMNPS going.  The size and model are very important.  It's all about the temp sensor and deflecting heat (not holding heat around the heating element to over heat that area.)  This is my deflector for the 40" Gen 1.  I am keeping the heat from go up the wall in the area of the sensor and out the top vent. I want the heat to go anywhere else ( to the middle and up all other walls.)  I made it longer and cut it back from the middle as I tested it during each smoke on the second rack from the top.  The two boil tested therms, the controller therm and the unused mes meat therm in the holder are within 2 degrees at my 225*F set temp.  They are < 10*F either way on cycling to average the 225*F.  You may need a 2" by 6" piece depending on the location of your heat sensor, vent and heating element.  If Bear is deflecting heat and no one else is, then everyone has the perfect MES that no one has started a thread on yet LOL.

I have cut the template back 1.5 inches on both sides from the middle of the water pan in this pic to get the results above.













CAM00577.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 19, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> Looking at TBS smoke outside in the dark is different than looking at TBS from the inside of your house, with the light on, into the dark (it had to be smoking if it burst into flames with a small flame put to it.)  You need a deflector for your model like bear has for the 40" Gen 1 for temp stability with his coasting/adjusting method, which is without out a doubt the best MES advice other than how to keep an AMNPS going.  The size and model are very important.  It's all about the temp sensor and deflecting heat (not holding heat around the heating element to over heat that area.)  This is my deflector for the 40" Gen 1.  I am keeping the heat from go up the wall in the area of the sensor and out the top vent. I want the heat to go anywhere else ( to the middle and up all other walls.)  I made it longer and cut it back from the middle as I tested it during each smoke on the second rack from the top.  The two boil tested therms, the controller therm and the unused mes meat therm in the holder are within 2 degrees at my 225*F set temp.  They are


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Hmmm .... makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the bags the pellets come in, do they let moisture in and if so, would the pellets need to be nuked slightly before putting them in bottles in insure dryness?


I keep all the pellets I've received from Todd in the plastic bags in which they were shipped and inside my uninsulated garage. I'm using pellets I got 1-2 years ago with absolutely no problems at all. Yes, I don't live where there's high humidity like some of you but it does get very humid and damp in Washington state during the winter. Maybe I'm lucky but everything--my MES, AMNPS, and wood pellets are work the way they're supposed to every time I use them without doing anything special.


----------



## mori55

Don't you think we analyze things to much instead of doing the obvious thing ? Like really getting the AMNPS going really good before putting it in ? I let mine burn a good 20 min before putting in the smoker. 
 I'm not going to drive myself nuts worrying about temp swings. I'm going to set it and forget it. Every forum I subscribe to , wether it's the Harley or Rc drone forum etc , have members who drive themselves crazy worrying over every little detail.


----------



## per2467

If it takes you 2 1/2 hours to get your smoker heated up before you put the meat in, put your AMNPS loaded with pellets in when you first start the MES up.  Pellets with be dry and warmed up read to light.  Problem solved. I agree with MORI55, there is more to worry about in life that temp swings.  I don't worry about it and I've not had anyone complain about my Q.


----------



## dennispfaff

I assume that for an accurate temp reading inside the MES 2.5 Bluetooth model, you don't rely on what the Bluetooth readout says, but place a probe such as the Maverick 732-733 on the shelf where the meat is cooking?  There is the built-in meat probe with one temp reading (usually in the meat), and I imagine the smoker temp is picked up down the bottom at the heat assembly, which would obviously be a higher temp reading then on the rack than where the meat is cooking..  
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

mori55 said:


> Don't you think we analyze things to much instead of doing the obvious thing ? Like really getting the AMNPS going really good before putting it in ? I let mine burn a good 20 min before putting in the smoker.
> I'm not going to drive myself nuts worrying about temp swings. I'm going to set it and forget it. Every forum I subscribe to , wether it's the Harley or Rc drone forum etc , have members who drive themselves crazy worrying over every little detail.


I agree with you. I consider myself a smoking minimalist but I'm not quite a set it and forget it guy. I'll adjust my controller temp up or down based on the the ET-733 is telling me. If my set point was to be 235° but the smoker temp is staying at around 250° or 225° then I adjust it accordingly. Once I'm 2-3 hours into the smoke the temp stabilizes and it is set it and forget it until the meat reaches its finish temp.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> Im sure you are 100% right.  I really want to figure the AMPS out now!!!  Cant risk it going out anymore.  This is serious business!!  But how come if the pellets die (maybe 1/10th of the 1st row used and they died out), they they miraculously light up and burn if I put a torch to it once the AMPS has been sitting in the smoker for 1.5 hours.
> 
> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1) pellets have heated up that they combust easily
> 
> 2) airflow gets better 1.5 hours in
> 
> As I already microwave, Im thinking it has to do with #2.  Maybe the long cycles with the element being off create less airflow??????  This would make a lot of sense.  Thoughts?
> 
> As for the temps swings in the beginning, Im not sure I understand your method fully.  I need to reread your thread.  Will post the figures tonight and then maybe we can figure it out.  Thanks Bear.


Short cycles for airflow. When you start up the MES and you set it between 100*F to 275*F to preheat (and you want to cook at 225*F) when the MAV hits 225*F and your MES shows 175*F punch in 175*F on the controller so the MES heating element shuts off.  For this cycle the 175*F setting on the MES = 225*F real temp on the MAV.  It'll coast up maybe 15*F but when it cools and the MAV shows 225*F and the controller shows, lets say 172*F set the controller to 167* (5 degrees lower) so the MAV goes to 220*F before kicking on the heating element.  Keep making baby step adjustments till you know what to set your MES on start ups.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Short cycles for airflow. When you start up the MES and you set it between 100*F to 275*F to preheat (and you want to cook at 225*F) when the MAV hits 225*F and your MES shows 175*F punch in 175*F on the controller so the MES heating element shuts off.  For this cycle the 175*F setting on the MES = 225*F real temp on the MAV.  It'll coast up maybe 15*F but when it cools and the MAV shows 225*F and the controller shows, lets say 172*F set the controller to 167* (5 degrees lower) so the MAV goes to 220*F before kicking on the heating element.  Keep making baby step adjustments till you know what to set your MES on start ups.
> 
> -Kurt


That's close.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> That's close.
> 
> Bear


I usually anticipate farther ahead so it coasts to the MAV target temp then adjust the controller accordingly.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

per2467 said:


> If it takes you 2 1/2 hours to get your smoker heated up before you put the meat in, put your AMNPS loaded with pellets in when you first start the MES up.  Pellets with be dry and warmed up read to light.  Problem solved. I agree with MORI55, there is more to worry about in life that temp swings.  I don't worry about it and I've not had anyone complain about my Q.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I usually anticipate farther ahead so it coasts to the MAV target temp then adjust the controller accordingly.
> 
> -Kurt


Exactly!!   That's the best way.

Bear


----------



## timetosmoke

Long time no post but since my Gen 2 gave up yesterday during a brisket smoke, I am in the emergency need for a new smoker.

My Gen 2 worked great for me and had untold amounts of smoking sessions so I am happy with it's 3 year life.

I see Gen 2.5 is out and I really like the improvements especially the oval tray and vent on top. I found there are 2 versions of the 30"

20072115 and 20073215

The 20072115 is a 4 rack version and the 20073215 is the 6 rack version.

I just ordered the 20072315 from BassPro and it will be in my hands Friday. Cost on the 20072315 is $329 which to me is a better value then the 4 rack unit.

Smoking some ribs this weekend!!

Thanks


----------



## mummel

Has anyone done sausages in their new MES BT?  Do you need temps below the 100F min spec?


----------



## dennispfaff

TimetoSmoke said:


> Long time no post but since my Gen 2 gave up yesterday during a brisket smoke, I am in the emergency need for a new smoker.
> My Gen 2 worked great for me and had untold amounts of smoking sessions so I am happy with it's 3 year life.
> I see Gen 2.5 is out and I really like the improvements especially the oval tray and vent on top. I found there are 2 versions of the 30"
> 20072115 and 20073215
> 
> The 20072115 is a 4 rack version and the 20073215 is the 6 rack version.
> I just ordered the 20073215 from BassPro and it will be in my hands Friday. Cost on the 20073215 is $329 which to me is a better value then the 4 rack unit.
> 
> Smoking some ribs this weekend!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



The 6 rack is the 40 in one I think. 
Dennis


----------



## timetosmoke

The website says 30" but if it turns out to be the 40" for that price, I have no complaints

Not sure if I can post a link so MODS please remove it if no allowed.

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...r-with-Viewing-Window/product/14072306364315/

Basspro says the 40" is 20070315 while the 30" 6 rack is 20072315


----------



## brickguy221

TimetoSmoke said:


> The website says 30" but if it turns out to be the 40" for that price, I have no complaints
> 
> Not sure if I can post a link so MODS please remove it if no allowed.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...r-with-Viewing-Window/product/14072306364315/
> 
> Basspro says the 40" is 20070315 while the 30" 6 rack is 20072315


I don't believe you will get a 40" Bluetooth at Bass Pro Shops for $329. The description size is for a 30". Picture looks like 30" also.so I am guessing at that price, it is a 30", but I could be wrong there. Hey, I make a lot of mistakes at 78 ,,,


----------



## timetosmoke

I am pretty sure it is a 30" but new design 6 rack version. I do not need a 40" and with 6 racks in the 30" it adds 300 square inches of smoking area which is cool.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks like the one Bass Pro has for $329 is a 30", and their 40" is $429.

Bear


----------



## mummel

The Cabelas one is no longer on sale otherwise I would point you in that direction.


----------



## surfer joe

Sam's has 40" Gen 2.5 bluetooth for $329. I just picked one up last week.It has four racks. Seasoned it the other day and hope to smoke in a few days.


----------



## brickguy221

Surfer Joe said:


> Sam's has 40" Gen 2.5 bluetooth for $329. I just picked one up last week.It has four racks. Seasoned it the other day and hope to smoke in a few days.


Got mine at Sams approx 3+ weeks or so ago. So-far, so-good, have used it 3 times now it has worked perfect so far. Will be doing ribs Thursday.


----------



## timetosmoke

I think I figured it out.

2.5 Gen Masterbuilt 30 and 40" has 4 shelves.

2.5 Gen Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30" and 40" have 6 shelves.


----------



## surfer joe

You can also pick up the 30" Gen 2.5 at Home Depot for $299. It appears to be "in store" only. Most of our local stores have it in stock. They do not have the 40" one.


----------



## dennispfaff

TimetoSmoke said:


> I think I figured it out.
> 
> 2.5 Gen Masterbuilt 30 and 40" has 4 shelves.
> 
> 2.5 Gen Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30" and 40" have 6 shelves.



Don't see how they could fit 6 shelves in the 30 in one.  I purchased my 40 in from Bass Pro and it does have 6 racks - although I have yet to use all 6 at once.  Not even close.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

Yeah you dont need 6 shelves.  Maybe a once off for a big party, but so far I've only used 4 max (and one is for my probe which is nice to have it separate.


----------



## timetosmoke

I think the 6 shelves may give more shelf configuration options. Such as a large turkey with 2 or 3 shelves left for other food. In any case 4 or 6 shelves makes not much of a difference to me as I NEED MY SMOKER so I can get back to what I love, smoking meats!


----------



## mummel

TimetoSmoke said:


> I think the 6 shelves may give more shelf configuration options. Such as a large turkey with 2 or 3 shelves left for other food. In any case 4 or 6 shelves makes not much of a difference to me as I NEED MY SMOKER so I can get back to what I love, smoking meats!


Good point Re: the configuration.  The other thing I do like is not having to worry about shelf space and where to put my probe.  I can give it it's own shelf so I can pull out other trays for foiling, applying sauce etc, and not have to disconnect the probe each time.  Makes things much easier.


----------



## Bearcarver

I would think the 6 shelves would be awesome for anybody who makes a lot of Jerky-------A WHOLE LOT of Jerky!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mummel

Damn my wife just reported the AMPS went out again during the first 30min.  She didnt use the blower as recommended......  She relit it inside the MES and had to leave the house.  5 out of 7 start-ups have failed now.  I hope it doesnt go out again while she is away :(  Either we are brain donors or something is up with my configuration.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Damn my wife just reported the AMPS went out again during the first 30min.  She didnt use the blower as recommended......  She relit it inside the MES and had to leave the house.  5 out of 7 start-ups have failed now.  I hope it doesnt go out again while she is away :(  Either we are brain donors or something is up with my configuration.



My last smoke was a leg of lamb and I filled 2 rows in my AMNPS with cherry pellets and lit both rows at opposite ends.  Had a lot of smoke - no problem with the pellets not staying lit.  I'm not saying that's how it should be done, just something I tried for a 3 hr smoke.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> My last smoke was a leg of lamb and I filled 2 rows in my AMNPS with cherry pellets and lit both rows at opposite ends. Had a lot of smoke - no problem with the pellets not staying lit. I'm not saying that's how it should be done, just something I tried for a 3 hr smoke.
> Dennis


To Me, Just keeping Cherry Pellets going for 3 hours is Amazing.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> To Me, Just keeping Cherry Pellets going for 3 hours is Amazing.
> 
> Bear


Do cherry pellets not burn-smoke well?


----------



## mummel

Yeah I was wondering the same thing.  We used cherry on my butt and it failed.  Out of interest, of the 2 out of 7 times the AMPS successfully lit, I used hickory and Todd's Pitmasters.  Not sure if that makes any diffs.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Do cherry pellets not burn-smoke well?


Not for me.


mummel said:


> Yeah I was wondering the same thing.  We used cherry on my butt and it failed.  Out of interest, of the 2 out of 7 times the AMPS successfully lit, I used hickory and Todd's Pitmasters.  Not sure if that makes any diffs.


I've mentioned that problem many times, so I often neglect to ask those who are having trouble with the AMNPS, if they are using Cherry.

My AMNPS works Awesome, but the only way I can get Cherry to continue to burn is by mixing it with Hickory, or another type that burns well.

When I do mix Cherry with Hickory, that mix burns more slowly & with less smoke than 100% Hickory, so it is definitely the fault of the Cherry.

All of my Pellets are stored the same way, so it isn't that the Cherry has more moisture.

In my Opinion it is the natural oil that Cherry contains.

After over 20 years of making cabinets, I found that Cherry contains a natural oil, and that could be the problem.

I pretty much forget about it, because I use almost 100% Hickory for smoking Meat.

Bear


----------



## mummel

What do you think about oak Bear?  I was really impressed with it's flavor in my BCBs.  Best I've had so far.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> What do you think about oak Bear?  I was really impressed with it's flavor in my BCBs.  Best I've had so far.


Nothing wrong with Oak.


----------



## brickguy221




----------



## dr k

You'll have to test out all your pellets by themselves in the AMNPS .  If you have problems then use those pellets in the AMNTS.  You didn't make a mistake buying the 12" AMNTS.  That's all I use in my 40" Mes Gen 1 and I'm at 700 ft. Above sea level. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

The only Pellets I ever had trouble with was trying to burn 100% Cherry.

When I used to mill Kiln Dried Cherry, at 6% to 8% moisture, the Cherry usually had little black pockets & streaks in it. These are called "Pitch Pockets", and they had an oily residue in them. It is my belief that Pitch pockets were an accumulation of oils that is within the Cherry wood. This is just my theory, so don't take it as Fact.

And I agree with Kurt----Even if you have trouble burning something in the AMNPS, there's a real good chance it will do well in the AMNTS.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Dr K said:


> You'll have to test out all your pellets by themselves in the AMNPS . If you have problems then use those pellets in the AMNTS. You didn't make a mistake buying the 12" AMNTS. That's all I use in my 40" Mes Gen 1 and I'm at 700 ft. Above sea level.
> -Kurt


That's a good point and I may just go the direction you suggest and then if too much smoke on something, switch to the MAZE on that particular pellet.

I didn't mean anywhere in my post that I made a mistake buying the 12" tube, I was just questioning if I made a mistake trying to convert to pellets. I was happy with my wood chips, I just didn't like having to add chips every 20 minutes or so, thus decided to try to convert to pellets to eliminate that task.

I also would like to hear some input from someone that might know if fruit wood pellets are a problem to burn-keep lit-smoke-etc. I was disappointed to hear that Cherry pellets are a problem thus I am wonderiong about other fruit wood pellets such as Apple, Peach, etc.

I will know in a couple of hours if the 12" tube solves the Jack Daniels problem.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> That's a good point and I may just go the direction you suggest and then if too much smoke on something, switch to the MAZE on that particular pellet.
> 
> I didn't mean anywhere in my post that I made a mistake buying the 12" tube, I was just questioning if I made a mistake trying to convert to pellets. I was happy with my wood chips, I just didn't like having to add chips every 20 minutes or so, thus decided to try to convert to pellets to eliminate that task.
> 
> *I also would like to hear some input from someone that might know if fruit wood pellets are a problem to burn-keep lit-smoke-etc. I was disappointed to hear that Cherry pellets are a problem thus I am wonderiong about other fruit wood pellets such as Apple, Peach, etc.*
> 
> I will know in a couple of hours if the 12" tube solves the Jack Daniels problem.


I replied to that, saying the ONLY pellets I ever had trouble with was Straight Cherry in my AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Pellets + AMPS are fricken genius IMO if you can actually get the damn thing lit!


----------



## dennispfaff

I purchased two 5 lb bags of "mountain cherry".  When I lit two rows in the AMNPS It produced tons of smoke.  I'll probably mix it with other wood pellets and I doubt I am that much of a gourmet at smoking to tell the difference.  I also bought a 5lb bag of Mesquite/Alder mix. How would that blend with cherry.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I purchased two 5 lb bags of "mountain cherry". When I lit two rows in the AMNPS It produced tons of smoke. I'll probably mix it with other wood pellets and I doubt I am that much of a gourmet at smoking to tell the difference. I also bought a 5lb bag of Mesquite/Alder mix. How would that blend with cherry.
> Dennis


I never used Mesquite (I'm Chicken), so I can't help you there.

I didn't get any Alder until after I Smoked all of my Salmon, so I've been saving the Alder for when I get more Salmon. Haven't gotten any Salmon since. Alder is supposed to be THE BEST for Salmon.

Bear


----------



## jted

dennispfaff said:


> I purchased two 5 lb bags of "mountain cherry". When I lit two rows in the AMNPS It produced tons of smoke. I'll probably mix it with other wood pellets and I doubt I am that much of a gourmet at smoking to tell the difference. I also bought a 5lb bag of Mesquite/Alder mix. How would that blend with cherry.
> Dennis


Hi I will weigh in on the Mesquite /Adler mix. What you have is the strongest smoke in the Mesquite and a subtle smoke in the Adler. Like Bear does the Adler is great for Fish. The Mesquite is strong so many use it for short smokes. I am not sure why they mixed it. They know more than I. Personally If I wanted to mix the cherry it would be with hickory. I asked Todd about this and the ratio of Hickory vs Cherry and he recommended to just put the cherry on top of the Hickory.  That may not be what you are looking for.

30 or more years ago a fishing buddy was working in Pennsylvania and brought home some venison summer sausage smoked with Cherry. That was the best, I have never had any better. You could tell the cherry flavor. I will never forget the meat or Frank Patton. Sadly he passed on not to long ago.


----------



## dennispfaff

Here is a shot of the Mesquite/Alder blend.  I got it on EBay for $6.00 with free shipping - could not pass that up.  Although I have not yet used it, I am thinking about doing a brisket one of these days and trying this smoke.  And when I do the brisket, it will be my FIRST one (that tells you how inexperienced I am at smoking).
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Hi Dennis!

I'm thinking you might want to try that with a small Brisket flat, or something cheap first???

Just a thought.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Dennis!
> 
> I'm thinking you might want to try that with a small Brisket flat, or something cheap first???
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Bear



Absolutely.  Just my wife and I for our first one.  I know Costco sells them.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Absolutely. Just my wife and I for our first one. I know Costco sells them.
> Dennis


LOL---You're a Lucky Guy!!

If I used any Percent of Mesquite, I'd be eating alone!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> I replied to that, saying the ONLY pellets I ever had trouble with was Straight Cherry in my AMNPS.
> 
> Bear


Bear, I read what you said, but that didn't answer my question if other fruit pellets such as Apple, Peach,etc. and such pellets are troublesome also.

If you have to mix the Cherry with anything to get it to burn, I would think that you aren't getting the full benefit of the cherry flavor, but I may be wrong there.


----------



## floridasteve

I lived in Tucson for 10 years (30 years ago).  Everything there is cooked on mesquite.  Haven't tried it in my smoker, but will probably order some, as I love a good smokey flavor.  If I only wanted a light smoke, I'd cook in a crock pot and add a few drops of liquid smoke.


----------



## brickguy221

Ok, I smoked 3 slabs of baby back ribs today using Jack Daniels Pellets and the 12" Tube. It did put out more smoke than the MAZE, but not all that much smoke. In other words, a bit more would have been better. I smoked the ribs at 230* for 3 hrs, then sprayed them with apple juice, wrapped them in foil, and put back into smoker for 1.5 hrs and raised the temp to 250*. The ribs ended being to the borderline point of "falling off the bone" and were extremely tender. For the being done part to my liking, they were PERFECT and probably one of the best if not the best I have smoked except for one thing.... The smoke from the Jack Daniels pellets was weak and didn't have the same taste-flavor as my ribs do when using Jack Daniels wood chips. My wife doesn't like a strong smoke taste, and even she admitted a strong enough smoke taste and flavor just wasn't there. .... I am of opinion that even if I would put in a second smoker to create more smoke with Jack Daniels Pellets, that the taste is still not going to be there because I don't think the pellets are going to give the same taste as wood chips.

I am still new to this pellet game and trying to learn and am wondering if other pellets will also give off a weaker wood-smoke taste than wood chips do? For those of you that have used for example both wood chips and pellets such as Mesquite, Hickory, Apple, Pecan, Peach, Cherry, etc. etc.....  do the pellets have the same taste as wood chips do? FYI, Jack Daniels doesn't, so I don't recommend buying JD pellets.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I purchased two 5 lb bags of "mountain cherry". When I lit two rows in the AMNPS It produced tons of smoke. I'll probably mix it with other wood pellets and I doubt I am that much of a gourmet at smoking to tell the difference. I also bought a 5lb bag of Mesquite/Alder mix. How would that blend with cherry.
> Dennis


Hmmm ... I wonder what the difference between your Mountain Cherry pellets and Todds Cherry pellets is as I have some of his Cherry but haven't tried them yet, but it appears they don't burn-smoke good from what a couple of others have reported.


----------



## brickguy221

FloridaSteve said:


> I lived in Tucson for 10 years (30 years ago). Everything there is cooked on mesquite. Haven't tried it in my smoker, but will probably order some, as I love a good smokey flavor. If I only wanted a light smoke, I'd cook in a crock pot and add a few drops of liquid smoke.


I love Mesquite on  Steaks, Tri-Tips, Hamburgers, and etc such meats. I have been using it on those meats for several years. I have some Mesquite pellets but haven't tried them yet, so I don't know if they will give the same smoke taste as wood chips do or not.

I am new to this pellet game and so far have tried Jack Daniels and Pit Masters Choice pellets and found both to be weak in both smoke and taste flavor. I hope the rest of my pellets are better than that or else I am out approx $120 in pellets, 2 smokers, gel lighter, butane torch and etc. of which I will have to write off as a bad investment .... sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I do love the convience of the pellets in terms of after getting them lit, just put in smoker and move on and not having to add wood chips every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> Hmmm ... I wonder what the difference between your Mountain Cherry pellets and Todds Cherry pellets is as I have some of his Cherry but haven't tried them yet, but it appears they don't burn-smoke good from what a couple of others have reported.



I have no comment or comparison, and I can't imagine there is any difference in "cherry" and "mountain cherry".  Probably a marketing thing.  I like a lot of smoke that's why I lit both rows and accomplished that.  Like FloridaSteve posted, that's the reason for a smoker.  

The first time I bought a smoker about 5-6 yrs ago it was an Old Smokey round cylinder type.  I threw in some mesquite chips and a rack of  ribs and my wife still says they were the best ribs I have ever smoked.  I was just a beginner then, probably just a little salt and pepper.  Now, using an expensive smoker, mustard or EVO, rubs, wrapping, 3-2-1, Bluetooth, etc, etc, - I'm still trying to get everything perfect. [emoji]128512[/emoji]

Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, I read what you said, but that didn't answer my question if other fruit pellets such as Apple, Peach,etc. and such pellets are troublesome also.
> 
> If you have to mix the Cherry with anything to get it to burn, I would think that you aren't getting the full benefit of the cherry flavor, but I may be wrong there.


What didn't I answer???

I said the "The only Pellets I ever had trouble with was Straight Cherry in my AMNPS."

That means "I never had any trouble with Apple, Peach, etc.----Only Cherry!"  I don't know how else you can read that.

And of course you don't get the full benefit of Cherry by mixing it, which is why I normally use straight Hickory.

I would like to use straight Cherry, but I can live without it.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> I love Mesquite on  Steaks, Tri-Tips, Hamburgers, and etc such meats. I have been using it on those meats for several years. I have some Mesquite pellets but haven't tried them yet, so I don't know if they will give the same smoke taste as wood chips do or not.
> 
> I am new to this pellet game and so far have tried Jack Daniels and Pit Masters Choice pellets and found both to be weak in both smoke and taste flavor. I hope the rest of my pellets are better than that or else I am out approx $120 in pellets, 2 smokers, gel lighter, butane torch and etc. of which I will have to write off as a bad investment .... sigh. :icon_sad:  I do love the convience of the pellets in terms of after getting them lit, just put in smoker and move on and not having to add wood chips every 20 minutes or so.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brickguy221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mesquite on  Steaks, Tri-Tips, Hamburgers, and etc such meats. I have been using it on those meats for several years. I have some Mesquite pellets but haven't tried them yet, so I don't know if they will give the same smoke taste as wood chips do or not.
> 
> I am new to this pellet game and so far have tried Jack Daniels and Pit Masters Choice pellets and found both to be weak in both smoke and taste flavor. I hope the rest of my pellets are better than that or else I am out approx $120 in pellets, 2 smokers, gel lighter, butane torch and etc. of which I will have to write off as a bad investment .... sigh. :icon_sad:  I do love the convience of the pellets in terms of after getting them lit, just put in smoker and move on and not having to add wood chips every 20 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> I am going to smoke a rack of pork loin baby backs ribs this weekend and use the Mesquite/Alder blend.  I'll report the results.
> Dennis
Click to expand...


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> What didn't I answer???
> 
> I said the "The only Pellets I ever had trouble with was Straight Cherry in my AMNPS."
> 
> That means "I never had any trouble with Apple, Peach, etc.----Only Cherry!"  I don't know how else you can read that.
> 
> Bear


WOW, looks like I struck a nerve there and I am sorry if you read it that way as that wasn't my intent .... I read it and understood it the first time that the only pellets you had trouble with were the Cherry of which  you said you did. My statement was intended for input from anyone else and not just yourself, that may have experienced a problem with other fruit wood pellets .... When you said "Cherry",  that doesn't  mean you have also tried all other fruit wood pellets so thus my question was about the other fruit wood pellets as I previously posted. I don't know what is so hard to understand about my asking about "other fruit wood pellets".


----------



## timetosmoke

Just finished seasoning my Gen 2.5. The meat probe is about 3-8 degrees hotter then the inside temp. The inside temp is pretty spot on to my calibrated temperature gauge I have hanging in there.

You can put alot of meat on the 6 racks which is about 3.5" between each rack. The configuration options of the racks is what really matters to me. The bluetooth works really well and I like that the heating element and just about all other parts are serviceable. Should mean a longer lasting unit if I can replace parts when they go bad.


----------



## dennispfaff

TimetoSmoke said:


> Just finished seasoning my Gen 2.5. The meat probe is about 3-8 degrees hotter then the inside temp. The inside temp is pretty spot on to my calibrated temperature gauge I have hanging in there.
> 
> You can put alot of meat on the 6 racks which is about 3.5" between each rack. The configuration options of the racks is what really matters to me. The bluetooth works really well and I like that the heating element and just about all other parts are serviceable. Should mean a longer lasting unit if I can replace parts when they go bad.



Was it the 40in one?


----------



## timetosmoke

No it is the 30" with 6 shelves.  The Sportsman Elite model (which this is) has 6 shelves in the 30 and 40" units.


----------



## daricksta

TimetoSmoke said:


> Just finished seasoning my Gen 2.5. The meat probe is about 3-8 degrees hotter then the inside temp. The inside temp is pretty spot on to my calibrated temperature gauge I have hanging in there.
> 
> You can put alot of meat on the 6 racks which is about 3.5" between each rack. The configuration options of the racks is what really matters to me. The bluetooth works really well and I like that the heating element and just about all other parts are serviceable. Should mean a longer lasting unit if I can replace parts when they go bad.


I've been smoking in my MES 30 Gen 1 for over 3 years now and everything is still working perfectly. I don't have a remote control or a window; just the basic smoker. It's been and still is a lot of fun.


----------



## dennispfaff

dennispfaff said:


> Here is a shot of the Mesquite/Alder blend.  I got it on EBay for $6.00 with free shipping - could not pass that up.  Although I have not yet used it, I am thinking about doing a brisket one of these days and trying this smoke.  And when I do the brisket, it will be my FIRST one (that tells you how inexperienced I am at smoking).
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Jul 9, 2015



I used these Mesquite / Alder blend pellets yesterday on a pork loin back of ribs.  I kept the water pan in this time because of everyone's comments that it helps distribute the temperature evenly.  I don't know if it helped in that regard or not.  I did have a little problem with keeping the AMNPS going until I lit the "middle" row of pellets.  Then WOW the smoked filled the smoker and poured out the vent.  I don't think Bear's family would eat them with the mesquite, but actually they were very tasty and my wife even commented they were the best I have smoked!

Anyway...I smoked them this time without foiling and they turned out excellent.  Left overs tonight!
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I used these Mesquite / Alder blend pellets yesterday on a pork loin back of ribs. I kept the water pan in this time because of everyone's comments that it helps distribute the temperature evenly. I don't know if it helped in that regard or not. I did have a little problem with keeping the AMNPS going until I lit the "middle" row of pellets. Then WOW the smoked filled the smoker and poured out the vent. I don't think Bear's family would eat them with the mesquite, but actually they were very tasty and my wife even commented they were the best I have smoked!
> 
> Anyway...I smoked them this time without foiling and they turned out excellent. Left overs tonight!
> Dennis


I've never seen this blend before but I've got both varieties of wood pellets thanks to Todd. Very interesting: the strong Texas flavor of mesquite with the more subtle flavor of PNW alder (it grows wild on my property and all over the place around here). Of course those ribs were tasty!

Keep in mind this one thing about @Bearcarver: to him hickory is the only wood for smoking there is. He loves him his hickory. I love hickory too but mesquite is more forgiving when it comes to smoking over many hours and alder even more forgiving than that.

What temp did you smoke the ribs at and for how long? I've smoked pork ribs foiled and unfoiled and I prefer the foiled results. But that's what makes SMF so cool--we all have our own tastes and systems. I read and use/adapt whatever I feel will work for me and make me better. Every single time I smoke I learn something to use or to avoid for the future.


----------



## dennispfaff

I smoked them for 5 - 1/2 hrs at around 230.  Turned them once at the 3 hr mark, only because they were in a pan and I wanted to make sure the smoke covered both sides.  They were not exactly "fall off the bone", but I don't like them mushy anyway so for us they were perfect.  I think this may be my way to go, at least for these ribs.  Much easier too - don't have to mess with wrapping in foil, etc.  I did lightly coat one of the ribs with BBQ sauce - my wife did not want hers sauced.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

Dennis what do you think is wrong with your AMPS? I'm clearly having an issue too. Like you, once it's going, it works great. But lighting it has been very difficult (5 of 7 have failed now).  I feel too that once I get to the middle row it burns really well but that's 3-4 hours in and some meats have already been pulled at that point. Do you think it's our MES 40's?


----------



## daricksta

Dennis, which MES do you have again and which Generation? I'm too lazy to look all that up. I'm asking because as I posted I'm having no problems with my AMNPS.

In the MES I've seen no need to turn the ribs. Yes, the smoke is coming up from the bottom of your smoker but it's also in a relatively small, insulated enclosure which means it's filling and circulating around the inside of the smoker. I don't turn my ribs at all. Think about it: the heat source is also beneath the ribs but the tops of the ribs still get fully cooked and develop bark, right?

My ongoing problem is mushy ribs although my wife likes them that way. To combat both her tastes and the ribs, I'm going to cut the cook time (for baby backs) down to 4 hours total at a cooking temp of about 235-250°. Can't remember who first talked about it here but I'm trying 2-1-1 next time because I still believe in foiling ribs. The 2nd change I'm making is no foil juice. Pork ribs secrete more than enough of their rendered fat as grease/juice inside the foil so adding extra liquid to this just serves to make the ribs mushy. I don't a lot of bark which is why I'm also foiling. I guess another way to keep thick bark from developing if I want to cook the ribs naked would be to go very lightly on the dry rub.

I just decided here and now on my next ribs experiment. I always smoke at least two racks of ribs. Next time I'm going to put the usual amount of dry rub on one rack and foil that. For the second rack I'll do just season the ribs with salt and pepper and smoke it naked. When the time comes I'll report back on the results. It'll definitely be another learning experience and I hope a tasty one.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Dennis what do you think is wrong with your AMPS? I'm clearly having an issue too. Like you, once it's going, it works great. But lighting it has been very difficult (5 of 7 have failed now).  I feel too that once I get to the middle row it burns really well but that's 3-4 hours in and some meats have already been pulled at that point. Do you think it's our MES 40's?



Mummel,
The last two times I used the AMNPS 5x8 tray, I filled 2,rows w/pellets.  They were burning, yes, but slowly and producing a minimal amount of smoke.  So both times I used my torch lighter to start the middle row, and that seemed to produce a lot of smoke.  I also have the 12 in AMNTS that works quite well.  You might try lighting the middle row as I did as a test?
Dennis


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> Dennis, which MES do you have again and which Generation? I'm too lazy to look all that up. I'm asking because as I posted I'm having no problems with my AMNPS.
> 
> In the MES I've seen no need to turn the ribs. Yes, the smoke is coming up from the bottom of your smoker but it's also in a relatively small, insulated enclosure which means it's filling and circulating around the inside of the smoker. I don't turn my ribs at all. Think about it: the heat source is also beneath the ribs but the tops of the ribs still get fully cooked and develop bark, right?
> 
> My ongoing problem is mushy ribs although my wife likes them that way. To combat both her tastes and the ribs, I'm going to cut the cook time (for baby backs) down to 4 hours total at a cooking temp of about 235-250°. Can't remember who first talked about it here but I'm trying 2-1-1 next time because I still believe in foiling ribs. The 2nd change I'm making is no foil juice. Pork ribs secrete more than enough of their rendered fat as grease/juice inside the foil so adding extra liquid to this just serves to make the ribs mushy. I don't a lot of bark which is why I'm also foiling. I guess another way to keep thick bark from developing if I want to cook the ribs naked would be to go very lightly on the dry rub.
> 
> I just decided here and now on my next ribs experiment. I always smoke at least two racks of ribs. Next time I'm going to put the usual amount of dry rub on one rack and foil that. For the second rack I'll do just season the ribs with salt and pepper and smoke it naked. When the time comes I'll report back on the results. It'll definitely be another learning experience and I hope a tasty one.



Rick,
I have the 40in 2.5 MES.  The only reason I turned them was because I was smoking them in a 9x13 foil pan (with a cooking grate on the bottom, of course).  I probably didn't need to, but I did.  I guess there are many individual ways to smoke ribs.  And as you say, it's okay to experiment. I have been keeping a notebook with notes what I did, how the meat turned out, what I could try differently next time, etc
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

As previously reported in another tread, I smoked 3 slabs of baby back ribs last Thursday at 230* using my both Maverick and an oven thermometer as a guage for temp. I had to set the controller on my 40" BT to 240* to get 230* on both the Maverick and oven thermometer.

I smoked the ribs for 3hrs - 10 minutes, then took out of my MES, poured apple juice on them, wrapped in foil and put back in for 1 hr - 30 minutes and turned controller up 20* more to steam them at 250* ( total time 4 hrs - 40 minutes ) and they were done to the point of my having to be overly careful when I cut them with my electric knife, in order to keep them from falling off the bone. They were really tender and did fall off the bone when we ate them. My wife and my oldest Son and Wife said they were the best I have smoked yet for being tender and falling off the bone, but needed a wee bit more smoke. ( Used JD Pellets which are a bit weak on smoke taste even with the 12" Tube I used )


----------



## mummel

This sounds a lot like my issue. The smoke is way too thin in the beginning / the first row.


----------



## floridasteve

I have no problems lighting or keeping my AMNPS lit, and I haven't noticed any increase in smoke once it "turns the corner."  However, I haven't looked for that either.  I will the next time.  

I do wish it put out a little more smoke.  I know you can light both ends and that works fine for short smokes. But pellets aren't free.  What I usually do is supplement mine with some chips in the built in tray.  I just add a tube full every now and then when I walk by.  Works fine.


----------



## gary s

Don't know about Mesquite pellets But you really have to be careful with long smokes using Mesquite splits It is very strong. I have a few friends that use mesquite but mix it with oak . and make sure it is well seasoned.

Gary


----------



## mummel

I love oak :)


----------



## dennispfaff

gary s said:


> Don't know about Mesquite pellets But you really have to be careful with long smokes using Mesquite splits It is very strong. I have a few friends that use mesquite but mix it with oak . and make sure it is well seasoned.
> 
> Gary



This was a Mesquite / Alder blend of pellets.  I filled 2 rows of AMNPS 5x8 tray and lit both rows.  Produced a good amount of smoke for about 3 hrs.  We thought it was just right - not too strong for our ribs.  Maybe the Alder helped.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> This was a Mesquite / Alder blend of pellets. I filled 2 rows of AMNPS 5x8 tray and lit both rows. Produced a good amount of smoke for about 3 hrs. We thought it was just right - not too strong for our ribs. Maybe the Alder helped.
> Dennis


I think this is also a case of the differences from one MES to another.

I only ever lit my AMNPS on both ends one time, and I put the one end out, because it was much too Heavy a smoke. That's not to say others like heavier smoke than I do. It's more like my MES could have better air flow than many others, so I actually get more smoke from my AMNPS. I also never have trouble keeping my AMNPS going (except for Cherry pellets).

I also get too much smoke from my AMNTS, and no matter what I do I can't get it to put out a consistent lesser amount, so I stick to my AMNPS and my AMNS, which both give me the amount of smoke I want, anywhere from Light Smoke all the way to an amount just under the maximum limit of what I want.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

FloridaSteve said:


> I have no problems lighting or keeping my AMNPS lit, and I haven't noticed any increase in smoke once it "turns the corner." However, I haven't looked for that either. I will the next time.
> 
> I do wish it put out a little more smoke. I know you can light both ends and that works fine for short smokes. But pellets aren't free. What I usually do is supplement mine with some chips in the built in tray. I just add a tube full every now and then when I walk by. Works fine.


After smoking my ribs last Thursday with the weak smoking JD pellets, I told my wife that the next time I do ribs, I am going to put some wood chips in one time  at the beginning along with my 12" Pellet TUBE which will be smoking pellets and see how the smoke taste comes out and go from there as to whether to do it once each time or twice, etc. on future smokes. I still have 3# of JD Pellets, so I have to figure something out.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> I love oak :)


I have some OAK, but haven't tried it yet. My youngest Son in CA said he loves OAK.

What is the best thing to try just straight OAK on to see what it does for my taste?

Ditto for ALDER. I have never tried it either. Does it go well just using straight ALDER on anything?


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Mummel,
> The last two times I used the AMNPS 5x8 tray, I filled 2,rows w/pellets. They were burning, yes, but slowly and producing a minimal amount of smoke. So both times I used my torch lighter to start the middle row, and that seemed to produce a lot of smoke. I also have the 12 in AMNTS that works quite well. You might try lighting the middle row as I did as a test?
> Dennis


Dennis and @mummel, I think you have the incorrect idea of how the AMNPS is designed to work. It's supposed to produce what looks like a "minimal amount of smoke" but is actually more than enough for low and slow cooking. If the tray produced more smoke all the time there's no way the pellets would last long enough to provide smoke for about 11 hours. As long as smoke is being generated as the pellets burn up a row the AMNPS is working fine. It also depends on what type of wood pellets you're using: some burn more quickly and produce more smoke than others. I'v also found that I seem to get more smoke at hotter temps like 250° than at 230°. When I last smoked a beef brisket over oak pellets I got thin blue smoke. When I smoke pork ribs or the chuckies I did last week over hickory I got a lot more smoke. Dennis, when you light the middle row along with the already burning first row yes, you will get more smoke since you've got two rows burning at the same time. However, that's just defeating the design of the AMNPS and to me it's unnecessary. But then both you and mummel might like a lot more smoke than I do. As I've said many times, I want smoke to enhance, not overpower, what I've cooked.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Rick,
> I have the 40in 2.5 MES. The only reason I turned them was because I was smoking them in a 9x13 foil pan (with a cooking grate on the bottom, of course). I probably didn't need to, but I did. I guess there are many individual ways to smoke ribs. And as you say, it's okay to experiment. I have been keeping a notebook with notes what I did, how the meat turned out, what I could try differently next time, etc
> Dennis


Dennis, against my better judgment I watched a rerun of "Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives" last night but it was a good one. Fieri was visiting a BBQ joint owned by a member of the legendary Neely family who are about as good as it gets when it comes to Southern-style BBQ. What I saw will again change how I smoke pork ribs.

I saw the cook apply a dry rub (but I won't copy the dry rub since I prefer other flavor profiles) on St. Louis-style ribs (you could tell they trimmed the spareribs themselves) and then place the ribs on ferris wheel-type racks in an oven. The racks keep rotating to evenly cook the ribs above and below. The ribs cook naked for 4 hours at 225° over hickory logs. They turned out exactly how I strive for mine to look.

So, what I learned was that my decision to reduce ribs cooking time to 4 hours was correct. I'm now going to cook everything in my smoker at 225° since I see that temp recommended a lot. Also, for ribs I'll continue to use hickory but still experiment with using an apple/pecan mix just for a different flavor. And the big decision is that I will once again no longer foil ribs. I also will continue to place the ribs directly on the MES rack and will continue not to turn them over. I don't see the need to place any meat I smoke inside a foil pan since I think that alone will cut off smoke from the meat. Again, I keep things as simple as possible and I've had great success with it. But every time I smoke I try to make it a learning experience. I never write anything down because I tend to remember the important stuff from every smoke.


----------



## mummel

In the first few hours after lighting the AMPS, IF it manages to stay lit, the smoke stream is barely visible.  I think that once the pellets heat up after a couple of hours, they burn much easier/faster, and produce much better TBS.  I think that the smoke in the beginning is not enough for shorter smokes like ribs, loins etc.

I'm going to do another smoke this weekend, and light the sht out of my AMPS (going to use my Coleman mattress inflator).  I will report back and try and take a video.  If it doesn't work this time around, then I need to reassess.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> As previously reported in another tread, I smoked 3 slabs of baby back ribs last Thursday at 230* using my both Maverick and an oven thermometer as a guage for temp. I had to set the controller on my 40" BT to 240* to get 230* on both the Maverick and oven thermometer.
> 
> I smoked the ribs for 3hrs - 10 minutes, then took out of my MES, poured apple juice on them, wrapped in foil and put back in for 1 hr - 30 minutes and turned controller up 20* more to steam them at 250* ( total time 4 hrs - 40 minutes ) and they were done to the point of my having to be overly careful when I cut them with my electric knife, in order to keep them from falling off the bone. They were really tender and did fall off the bone when we ate them. My wife and my oldest Son and Wife said they were the best I have smoked yet for being tender and falling off the bone, but needed a wee bit more smoke. ( Used JD Pellets which are a bit weak on smoke taste even with the 12" Tube I used )


I didn't think that foiling ribs with the foil juice inside amounts to steaming them but I think you're right. For my tastes, if you have to be overly careful when cutting finished ribs for fear they'll fall apart they're overdone. What I strive for but have missed is producing ribs with a little tug when you bite instead of falling off the bone. As I wrote elsewhere, I'm going to go back to smoking pork ribs unfoiled but for only 4 hours and at 225°. I saw this done on TV and I know I can replicate the results in my MES. I'll be using hickory pellets and sometimes I'll use an apple/pecan mix just for a different flavor profile.

The AMNPS produces plenty of smoke. I just cooked two chuckies last week over hickory pellets and both the wife and I agreed they were too smoky. I exposed them to smoke for 5 hours. Next time I'll restrict it to 4.


----------



## mummel

And guys, I've asked this question before, but the way I see it, the pellets burn much better later on in the smoke because:

1) They are hotter and combust easier

2) Or the cherry is larger and burns more pellets at the same time faster/easier

3) Or the airflow in the MES is better when the temps are +-15F after stabilization (which coincidentally is around the 2-3 hour mark when more smoke gets produced)

I dont have the right answer yet.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> In the first few hours after lighting the AMPS, IF it manages to stay lit, the smoke stream is barely visible.  I think that once the pellets heat up after a couple of hours, they burn much easier/faster, and produce much better TBS.  I think that the smoke in the beginning is not enough for shorter smokes like ribs, loins etc.
> 
> I'm going to do another smoke this weekend, and light the sht out of my AMPS (going to use my Coleman mattress inflator).  I will report back and try and take a video.  If it doesn't work this time around, then I need to reassess.


It would be helpful if you could take and upload a video of what the smoke looks like coming off the AMNPS and coming out of the top or side vent (depending on which MES you have). You forget the concept of TBS: thin blue smoke. Too much smoke makes meat taste bitter and harsh. Some wood pellets produce stronger "tasting" smoke. HIckory is up front and in your face. Oak is more subtle but very flavorful. Mesquite also gives a strong smoke "desert" flavor. The fruit woods and the nut woods like pecan are more understated as is alder. Todd's Pitmaster's Choice is a blend of hickory, maple, and cherry and is a great all-purpose blend.

I light my AMNPS by shmearing alcohol gel about an inch on the 1st row and I apply it to the hole and then light with a BIC bbq lighter. It lights right away and stays lit until I either snuff it out or until all the pellets have turned to ash. As I always say I've found that keeping it simple makes smoking easier and more enjoyable and produces really good Q.


----------



## mummel

Well whatever my calibration or Dennis's calibration of what TBS smoke should look like, we both agree that 1) the smoke produced later on in the cook is MORE, and 2) that we both have a feeling that the smoke produced later on in the cook is the BETTER type of smoke. 

So 1) if you assume the smoke later on is TBS, then by definition, the earlier smoke is not adequate.  And making the assumption that 2) the smoke later on is too much smoke or not the right smoke or thick white smoke is false, because as has been stated, the AMPS is designed to cap the amount of smoke production at TBS (assuming one end is lit and you're smoking at 225F and not 350F etc).  It's got to be one or the other. 

Does this logic make sense?


----------



## daricksta

I'm not saying you and mummel are wrong. Taste in smoke is an individual thing; I've always said some people like more smoke flavor and others prefer less. I've had smokes (like the last one) where I see lots of smoke coming out of the top vent and others where it's true TBS. For my wife and I the last cook where a lot of smoke was produced resulted in meat that was oversmoked. When I'm seeing TBS coming out of the top vent the smoke flavor is more to our liking. This has been constant over the 3 years I've been using my MES and AMNPS.

I've also seen what you've written about with at times smoke starting off at TBS and getting heavier as the smoke goes on. It is indeed logical. But I've also seen it start heavy and go to TBS. I don't know why but I think it has to do with both the wood pellets being used and the cooking temp. I still maintain that if your smoker and the AMNPS/AMNT are working properly you will get adequate (or even more) smoke over the hours you'll be cooking meat.

You and all of us cook to our own tastes so we have different ways to achieve it. I've used the MES 30 and the AMNPS long enough to know how they work for me and what procedures produce what I and my family like to eat. For me, I was way overthinking the process and after I backed off I started getting great results with minimal effort. But this was after spending the first couple of years making mistakes, learning, and adjusting. I'm still doing that but now I have a solid knowledge and experience base to build on.


----------



## dennispfaff

I'm still learning at all this stuff.  I have not yet had to smoke for several hrs, my usual length of smoke is 3 hrs.   One of these days I'll try a flat brisket and let it smoke long and slow.
Dennis


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> I didn't think that foiling ribs with the foil juice inside amounts to steaming them but I think you're right. For my tastes, if you have to be overly careful when cutting finished ribs for fear they'll fall apart they're overdone. What I strive for but have missed is producing ribs with a little tug when you bite instead of falling off the bone. As I wrote elsewhere, I'm going to go back to smoking pork ribs unfoiled but for only 4 hours and at 225°. I saw this done on TV and I know I can replicate the results in my MES. I'll be using hickory pellets and sometimes I'll use an apple/pecan mix just for a different flavor profile.
> 
> The AMNPS produces plenty of smoke. I just cooked two chuckies last week over hickory pellets and both the wife and I agreed they were too smoky. I exposed them to smoke for 5 hours. Next time I'll restrict it to 4.


I like a little tug off the bone and it still comes clean.  Falling off the bone and holding the slab so half hangs at 90 degrees and falls apart is over done to me.  The membrane/meat around the bone of an over cooked rib gets rubbery.  I have read several posts that a tug is way better than a rubbery texture in competitions.  To each their own.  As long as you enjoy the time while smoking and getting consistent results.  It's all good.

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> I like a little tug off the bone and it still comes clean.  Falling off the bone and holding the slab so half hangs at 90 degrees and falls apart is over done to me.  The membrane/meat around the bone of an over cooked rib gets rubbery.  I have read several posts that a tug is way better than a rubbery texture in competitions.  To each their own.  As long as you enjoy the time while smoking and getting consistent results.  It's all good.
> -Kurt



Kurt,
Do you foil or not foil your ribs to get that "little tug"?  I always thought foiling produced the meat to fall off the bone.
Dennis


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> Well whatever my calibration or Dennis's calibration of what TBS smoke should look like, we both agree that 1) the smoke produced later on in the cook is MORE, and 2) that we both have a feeling that the smoke produced later on in the cook is the BETTER type of smoke.
> 
> So 1) if you assume the smoke later on is TBS, then by definition, the earlier smoke is not adequate.  And making the assumption that 2) the smoke later on is too much smoke or not the right smoke or thick white smoke is false, because as has been stated, the AMPS is designed to cap the amount of smoke production at TBS (assuming one end is lit and you're smoking at 225F and not 350F etc).  It's got to be one or the other.
> 
> Does this logic make sense?


As the pellets burn from the beginning all stacked up, do they have an ash trail, then coal, then unburned pellets?  As pellets burn and the stack collapses at the beginning, the coals inside the AMNTS form more of an incline, leaving  more of a coal trail.  What does your AMNTS look like compared to the AMNPS? 
-Kurt


----------



## mummel

Dr K said:


> As the pellets burn from the beginning all stacked up, do they have an ash trail, then coal, then unburned pellets?  As pellets burn and the stack collapses at the beginning, the coals inside the AMNTS form more of an incline, leaving  more of a coal trail.  What does your AMNTS look like compared to the AMNPS?
> -Kurt


I only have an AMPS.  The times its failed, there was an incline with the pellets at the bottom being unburned (an progressively becoming less burned), with the ash lying on top.


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I like a little tug off the bone and it still comes clean.  Falling off the bone and holding the slab so half hangs at 90 degrees and falls apart is over done to me.  The membrane/meat around the bone of an over cooked rib gets rubbery.  I have read several posts that a tug is way better than a rubbery texture in competitions.  To each their own.  As long as you enjoy the time while smoking and getting consistent results.  It's all good.
> 
> -Kurt


"...holding the slab so half hangs at 90 degrees and falls apart is over done to me."  That's a very funny mental image, Kurt. Mine don't turn out _that _overcooked but I might have gotten that rubbery membrane thing; not sure about that. I've decided how I'll smoke them next time. Can't wait to try it out.

Rick


----------



## dr k

dennispfaff said:


> Kurt,
> Do you foil or not foil your ribs to get that "little tug"? I always thought foiling produced the meat to fall off the bone.
> Dennis


Yes, I Foil.  On most everything.  MES is newer to me and I'd like to experiment with butcher's paper to hold bark with less steaming   After 3 hours I'm good on smoke with ribs but can go more.  The 321 and 221 method at 225*F has never given me over cooked ribs with foil. 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> I only have an AMPS.  The times its failed, there was an incline with the pellets at the bottom being unburned (an progressively becoming less burned), with the ash lying on top.


Ok.  Try with a torch and underneath the hole.  Burn that MF till it glows red hot.   

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

LOL!


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> "...holding the slab so half hangs at 90 degrees and falls apart is over done to me."  That's a very funny mental image, Kurt. Mine don't turn out _that _overcooked but I might have gotten that rubbery membrane thing; not sure about that. I've decided how I'll smoke them next time. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Rick


It's a Jeff Phlllip's thing!

mine don'r either

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I'm still learning at all this stuff. I have not yet had to smoke for several hrs, my usual length of smoke is 3 hrs. One of these days I'll try a flat brisket and let it smoke long and slow.
> Dennis


Dennis, I smoked a brisket with both the point and flat separated and side by side on one rack about 3-4 weeks ago. It was really easy. I used oak pellets in the AMNPS and that went really nicely with the flavors of the dry rub I used and the meet. It took 11 hours for the meat to get to 201° IT. I think I foiled at about the 9 hour mark. Best brisket I've ever smoked.

After 3+ years I'm still learning this stuff, too.


----------



## krooz

A little off topic since I don't have the AMZNPS yet and rely on the little MES chip tray. But I have a rack of baby backs going for a 4 hour smoke at 240°(came out great last time - no foiling). Also have some cubed up sweet taters going as well - experimentin'!

Anyway, I was curious as to the temp accuracies so I checked it's calibration and hung a cheapy remote probe I bought years ago from Wally World off the 3rd rack along with the MES meat probe. Checking several times over the last 1 1/2 hours the cheapy probe and firebox temps were within 1-2° of each other. The meat probe was consistently 5° less than both. I think I can work with that!


----------



## daricksta

Krooz said:


> A little off topic since I don't have the AMZNPS yet and rely on the little MES chip tray. But I have a rack of baby backs going for a 4 hour smoke at 240°(came out great last time - no foiling). Also have some cubed up sweet taters going as well - experimentin'!
> 
> Anyway, I was curious as to the temp accuracies so I checked it's calibration and hung a cheapy remote probe I bought years ago from Wally World off the 3rd rack along with the MES meat probe. Checking several times over the last 1 1/2 hours the cheapy probe and firebox temps were within 1-2° of each other. The meat probe was consistently 5° less than both. I think I can work with that!


Sounds like you're doing great! I use the ET-733 and after the MES controller stabilizes I don't see a big difference between the MES temp and the ET-733 BARBECUE temp.


----------



## dennispfaff

daRicksta said:


> Sounds like you're doing great! I use the ET-733 and after the MES controller stabilizes I don't see a big difference between the MES temp and the ET-733 BARBECUE temp.



Has the temp been tested from bottom to top rack, or they about the same?


----------



## dennispfaff

Krooz said:


> A little off topic since I don't have the AMZNPS yet and rely on the little MES chip tray. But I have a rack of baby backs going for a 4 hour smoke at 240°(came out great last time - no foiling). Also have some cubed up sweet taters going as well - experimentin'!
> 
> Anyway, I was curious as to the temp accuracies so I checked it's calibration and hung a cheapy remote probe I bought years ago from Wally World off the 3rd rack along with the MES meat probe. Checking several times over the last 1 1/2 hours the cheapy probe and firebox temps were within 1-2° of each other. The meat probe was consistently 5° less than both. I think I can work with that!



I wonder how many times you have to add chips to the chip loader for a 4 hr smoke?  And if the ash tray has to be emptied at any point before the end of the 4 hrs?
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I wonder how many times you have to add chips to the chip loader for a 4 hr smoke? And if the ash tray has to be emptied at any point before the end of the 4 hrs?
> Dennis


Dennis, when smoking Ribs using wood chips, I add chips every 20-25 minutes ( about 5 times over 2 hrs )  and then none after that and the smoke taste is just right for me and some people, and a wee bit more smokey than prefered for others. This is usually JD chips, but sometimes 2/3 Hickory and 1/3 apple or cherry chips.

I think more than that over 4 hrs would be way too much. Just my opinion here.

As for pellets, I am still learning, but any smoke after 3 hrs here would do nothing for me since I foil my ribs around the 3 hr mark give or take a bit depending how much bone is showing.


----------



## krooz

Brickguy221 said:


> Dennis, when smoking Ribs using wood chips, I add chips every 20-25 minutes ( about 5 times over 2 hrs )  and then none after that and the smoke taste is just right for me and some people, and a wee bit more smokey than prefered for others. This is usually JD chips, but sometimes 2/3 Hickory and 1/3 apple or cherry chips.
> 
> I think more than that over 4 hrs would be way too much. Just my opinion here.
> 
> As for pellets, I am still learning, but any smoke after 3 hrs here would do nothing for me since I foil my ribs around the 3 hr mark give or take a bit depending how much bone is showing.


I do it even less - like every 45 minutes to an hour gives us the smoke we like. Chip tray ash never comes close to needing to be emptied but the longest smoke I've had on the smoker has been 4 hours.....


----------



## dennispfaff

I have been using the AMNPS, but I still have several bags of various chips left from my old smoker.  I think next time I have a 3-4 hour smoke I'll use them up.


----------



## dhillii

Hello gang,

First post here after being an avid reader for months. I recently bought a 40" Bluetooth MES from Sam's and am still breaking it in. Not too impressed with the Bluetooth as the range seems pretty weak and the app keeps trying to hook up connection if i am on the other side of the house. But love the MES itself. Geared up with an AMNPS and have tried ribs, brisket and pork loin. YUM! 

Looking at investing in a Maverick therm as well. 

My comment is about cleanup. I have found that it is a breeze when I use simple apple vinegar and a Scrub Daddy (smiley face sponge) to clean the window/door and grates. Has anyone else used?


----------



## mummel

Definitely get the Maverick 733.  Way worth it.  I use the app to play with the temps and startup, but that's about it.  I have the Cabelas model so have no window.  One of the Sams model guys will chip in.


----------



## Bearcarver

dhillii said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> First post here after being an avid reader for months. I recently bought a 40" Bluetooth MES from Sam's and am still breaking it in. Not too impressed with the Bluetooth as the range seems pretty weak and the app keeps trying to hook up connection if i am on the other side of the house. But love the MES itself. Geared up with an AMNPS and have tried ribs, brisket and pork loin. YUM!
> 
> Looking at investing in a Maverick therm as well.
> 
> My comment is about cleanup. I have found that it is a breeze when I use simple apple vinegar and a Scrub Daddy (smiley face sponge) to clean the window/door and grates. Has anyone else used?


Congrats on your New MES & AMNPS !!!

If you're into playing with a lot of settings, go with the ET-733.

If you don't want to fight with settings, I would get the ET-732. I have 2 of them & they're Awesome!!

BTW: Here are a whole bunch of things you can Smoke with an MES, in Step by Step form:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Has the temp been tested from bottom to top rack, or they about the same?


That's the thing, Dennis--the temps are all different! They vary from rack to rack and from side to side. That's why I decided to pick 1-2 spots where to place and aim the probes and to stick with it. That's the only way I can get a more or less consistent temp reading every time. I think the temp is hotter on rack 3 so I insert the FOOD probe into the meat on that rack to prevent it from being overcooked. But I place the BBQ probe on rack 2 behind the meat with the probe tip facing to the left to ensure I don't get an excessively high smoker temp reading. When I smoke pork ribs, the BBQ probes go on racks 2 & 3 behind the ribs; the rack 2 probe facing left and the rack 3 probe facing right. It all makes sense to me, anyway.


----------



## bard4fun

Here in Texas, we have tons of Mesquite trees and as we are know as a beef state we use Mesquite to smoke the thick briskets. I personally like hickory if I have to pay for it but if I get it free I will use Mesquite.


----------



## dvuong

How's the temp accuracy on the Gen 2.5?  Been having trouble with Gen 2.0 and considering upgrading.


----------



## mummel

Mine is +- 15F.  Other guys here are getting +-2-5F.  It seems to do the job within my range.  My only complaint is the massive temp swings at startup where my MES overruns by 75F.  It takes about 2 hours to stabilize to 225F unless you micromanage it.


----------



## brickguy221

dvuong said:


> How's the temp accuracy on the Gen 2.5?  Been having trouble with Gen 2.0 and considering upgrading.


So far ..... I am overly happy with my ne 40" BT Gen 2.5.

I do have to set the controller temperature 10* hotter than the shelf temperature. For example if I want a shelf temperature of 225*, I have to set the controller at 235*.

I haven't had any problem with stablizing the temperature nor temperature control so far. (knock on wood) Mine averages 3* over the set point and 4* - 5* under the set point. In other words if I have the set point at 225*, it will shut off at 225*, go up to 228* ... then drop back to 220* - 221* and start back up to 225*

So far .... I haven't had any massive temperature swings at startup (knock on wood)  My temperature swing was never more than 15* over and 20* under the set point on the frist run when starting up and stablizing within 30 minutes or less upon start up .... I tried Bear's startup advice and found it to work great and my Smoker now stablizes in 15 minutes and less once it reaches it's set point.


----------



## mummel

Brickguy221 said:


> So far ..... I am overly happy with my ne 40" BT Gen 2.5.
> 
> I do have to set the controller temperature 10* hotter than the shelf temperature. For example if I want a shelf temperature of 225*, I have to set the controller at 235*.
> 
> I haven't had any problem with stablizing the temperature nor temperature control so far. (knock on wood) Mine averages 3* over the set point and 4* - 5* under the set point. In other words if I have the set point at 225*, it will shut off at 225*, go up to 228* ... then drop back to 220* - 221* and start back up to 225*
> 
> So far .... I haven't had any massive temperature swings at startup (knock on wood)  My temperature swing was never more than 15* over and 20* under the set point on the frist run when starting up and stablizing within 30 minutes or less upon start up .... I tried Bear's startup advice and found it to work great and my Smoker now stablizes in 15 minutes and less.


Wow 15 minutes?  That's crazy.  Mine takes forever.  I really need to get an iGrill with charts to nail down the swings and have proper data.


----------



## dvuong

Do you guys ever find that the smoker has stabilized and then when you put the meat in, the temperature drops and never comes back?


----------



## bmaddox

dvuong said:


> Do you guys ever find that the smoker has stabilized and then when you put the meat in, the temperature drops and never comes back?


Never comes back up? The temp will drop due to the door being opened and the cold mass of the meat wanting to pull the temp down but the smoker should be able to overcome those items in a relatively short time.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Mine is +- 15F.  Other guys here are getting +-2-5F.  It seems to do the job within my range.  My only complaint is the massive temp swings at startup where my MES overruns by 75F.  It takes about 2 hours to stabilize to 225F unless you micromanage it.
> Wow 15 minutes?  That's crazy.  Mine takes forever.  I really need to get an iGrill with charts to nail down the swings and have proper data.


Yours must be an exception to the rule. 75° over-run is ridiculous!!!

If I leave mine completely alone, it won't over-run more than 20°, even with a straight run start-up from 60° to 270° non-stop.

Have you tried a real good cleaning on & around the Temp sensor on your back wall??

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

dvuong said:


> Do you guys ever find that the smoker has stabilized and then when you put the meat in, the temperature drops and never comes back?


On my old Gen 2.0 on the controller temperature, yes but on shelf temperature no.

It may have had to do with where the meat was placed, I don't know. In other words, if smoking ribs for example, I use a rib rack and one shelf placing the rack on the 3rd shelf down from the top and this is more close to the thermocouple than the 2nd shelf would be.


----------



## five string

My experience with the 2.5 MES BT is that it takes my unit about 15 - 18 minutes to run up to 225 or 230 from ambient. I put my meat in at that point because opening the door and placing the AMNPS will lower any over-run on temp. It comes back up to within 2 - 3 degrees of my set temp very quickly for the balance of my cooking time. Recovery is quick from any door opening, like removing meat to wrap in foil (I close the door and latch it while that process is being done).

FWIW - the Bluetooth feature is very good. It's much easier to set (and reset) temps and times with a simple scroll and touch, check meat temp on the MES probe, or control other functions like OFF/ON and the light. I give this feature a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Five String


----------



## dvuong

Is there a consensus on where it's best to buy the 2.5 from?  Cabela's or Sam's?  I don't think Bass Pro sells it in the 40".  

Anyone have a Sam's membership they want to share with me?  :)  JUST KIDDING


----------



## five string

I was happy with Sam's. I had an issue with the first unit and took it back for exchange no questions asked, even though I didn't have the box anymore. Sam's sells the window 40" BT with wheels.

Five String


----------



## mummel

Has anyone tested the underside of the smoker to see how hot it gets?


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> Has anyone tested the underside of the smoker to see how hot it gets?


Per MB there's a mother board down at the bottom.

-Kurt


----------



## dvuong

Is there anyone that has gone from a Gen 1 to a Gen 2.5?


----------



## dennispfaff

dhillii said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> First post here after being an avid reader for months. I recently bought a 40" Bluetooth MES from Sam's and am still breaking it in. Not too impressed with the Bluetooth as the range seems pretty weak and the app keeps trying to hook up connection if i am on the other side of the house. But love the MES itself. Geared up with an AMNPS and have tried ribs, brisket and pork loin. YUM!
> 
> Looking at investing in a Maverick therm as well.
> 
> My comment is about cleanup. I have found that it is a breeze when I use simple apple vinegar and a Scrub Daddy (smiley face sponge) to clean the window/door and grates. Has anyone else used?



This has been discussed in prior threads here.  I (and others) have found that if you clean the window and seal right after your smoke using a combination of the BLUE cap (no fume) Easy Off and vinegar/water spray bottle your life will be easy.  The grates can go into the dishwater.

As far as the Maverick 733, I tested it Sunday by smoking 2 large baked potatos.  I put one probe from the 733 and the MES meat probe into one potato and after 5 hrs there was never more than 1 degree variance.  
Dennis


----------



## mummel

My Mav and BT probe have a 3F diffs, but its close enough.


----------



## mori55

​


dhillii said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> First post here after being an avid reader for months. I recently bought a 40" Bluetooth MES from Sam's and am still breaking it in. Not too impressed with the Bluetooth as the range seems pretty weak and the app keeps trying to hook up connection if i am on the other side of the house. But love the MES itself. Geared up with an AMNPS and have tried ribs, brisket and pork loin. YUM!
> 
> Looking at investing in a Maverick therm as well.
> 
> My comment is about cleanup. I have found that it is a breeze when I use simple apple vinegar and a Scrub Daddy (smiley face sponge) to clean the window/door and grates. Has anyone else used?


use the mister clean magic eraser , cleans the window in about a minute , crud wipes right off .


----------



## mori55

dvuong said:


> Is there a consensus on where it's best to buy the 2.5 from?  Cabela's or Sam's?  I don't think Bass Pro sells it in the 40".
> 
> Anyone have a Sam's membership they want to share with me?  :)  JUST KIDDING


 I got my 40 at Bass Pro.


----------



## mummel

Brothers!  I had some serious AMPS success today right out the gates. Zero issues now that I've figured out how to light it properly.  I used a hairdryer and it worked beautifully. I went a bit overboard with the cherry but I now know what I'm looking for. It's much quicker to use a hairdryer than wait for it to burn.  Light = 15 seconds. Hairdryer = 30 seconds. Put it in the AMPS and walk away. With a hairdryer I was able to turn about 3/4 inch of the pellets black instantly. I was also able to blow the cherry down which I think is important.  Woooohoooo!  Hopefully I'll have no more issues.  Thanks Bear.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> Brothers! I had some serious AMPS success today right out the gates. Zero issues now that I've figured out how to light it properly. I used a hairdryer and it worked beautifully. I went a bit overboard with the cherry but I now know what I'm looking for. It's much quicker to use a hairdryer than wait for it to burn. Light = 15 seconds. Hairdryer = 30 seconds. Put it in the AMPS and walk away. With a hairdryer I was able to turn about 3/4 inch of the pellets black instantly. I was also able to blow the cherry down which I think is important. Woooohoooo! Hopefully I'll have no more issues. Thanks Bear.


I've heard about using a hair dryer, so I tried it last time, but my wife's 15+ year old hair drier blows too wide and doesn't blow that hard as the demo I watched using a hair dryer. Thus it didn't work well, so I will either have to blow like Bear does or take MAZE and/or TUBE to garage where I have an air compressor of which I could set on a real low pressure, then carry it/them back to Smoker on patio. The last time I lit my TUBE on Patio, the Oklahoma wind blew hard enough to take care of the blowing job.


----------



## dennispfaff

mori55 said:


> I got my 40 at Bass Pro.



I have a Sam's Club membership, but they did not have in stock so I also purchased my 2.5 40 in from Bass Pro.  Love it!


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Brothers!  I had some serious AMPS success today right out the gates. Zero issues now that I've figured out how to light it properly.  I used a hairdryer and it worked beautifully. I went a bit overboard with the cherry but I now know what I'm looking for. It's much quicker to use a hairdryer than wait for it to burn.  Light = 15 seconds. Hairdryer = 30 seconds. Put it in the AMPS and walk away. With a hairdryer I was able to turn about 3/4 inch of the pellets black instantly. I was also able to blow the cherry down which I think is important.  Woooohoooo!  Hopefully I'll have no more issues.  Thanks Bear.



Mummel, I think if you just use a good torch to get the flame going - like 1 inch in, you won't need to use a hair blower.  I haven't had a problem getting it ti stay lit as long as I let it burn a few min. before blowing out the flame.  But...if it works for you great.
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Brothers! I had some serious AMPS success today right out the gates. Zero issues now that I've figured out how to light it properly. I used a hairdryer and it worked beautifully. I went a bit overboard with the cherry but I now know what I'm looking for. It's much quicker to use a hairdryer than wait for it to burn. Light = 15 seconds. Hairdryer = 30 seconds. Put it in the AMPS and walk away. With a hairdryer I was able to turn about 3/4 inch of the pellets black instantly. I was also able to blow the cherry down which I think is important. Woooohoooo! Hopefully I'll have no more issues. Thanks Bear.


I'm glad you found your system. I'm sticking with gelled alcohol. No handheld electrical appliances needed and lighting it and keeping it lit is even faster.


----------



## mori55

Well I started my 10lb Boston butt at midnight , I've been cooking at 220 and now it's 7:30am and the butts at 168. Do I foil or let it ride ? I'm planning on eating around 4:00 pm. I don't want it done too early .. But I guess I'll hit the stall soon.  Any help would be appreciated. It's my first butt


----------



## krooz

I've never foiled a butt and they've always come out great. If it gets done early just double wrap in foil and place in a cooler with towels - it'll stay screaming hot for hours....


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Mummel, I think if you just use a good torch to get the flame going - like 1 inch in, you won't need to use a hair blower. I haven't had a problem getting it ti stay lit as long as I let it burn a few min. before blowing out the flame. But...if it works for you great.
> Dennis


I just let the flame burn until it dies. Seems it doesn't burn all of that long before dying on it's own. Should I be blowing it out earlier?


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I just let the flame burn until it dies. Seems it doesn't burn all of that long before dying on it's own. Should I be blowing it out earlier?


Like I've been saying for years, "If you want it to keep going, you have to blow it Down & In---Under the unburned Pellets, until you get a really big cherry under the row".

Whether that's with a Heat Gun, a Hair Dryer, an Air Compressor, a Bellows, or your Lungs, it doesn't matter, just so it gets done deep enough.

If you can get it glowing deep enough with a torch, like Dennis does, that's good too, as long as it's glowing deep.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Ahhahahaahahahahahhaahhaah. I just got a tongue lashing. My wife went to dry her hair and all she got was a blast on smoke scent.  Her hair smells like Pitmasters mix. Guess I'll have to use my air mattress pump from now on hahahahahahahahhahahhahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## krooz

lol. Better not let her go out on her own or she might have a lot of guys following her around!


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Ahhahahaahahahahahhaahhaah. I just got a tongue lashing. My wife went to dry her hair and all she got was a blast on smoke scent.  Her hair smells like Pitmasters mix. Guess I'll have to use my air mattress pump from now on hahahahahahahahhahahhahahahah!!!!!!!



Now that's too funny!


----------



## Bearcarver

Krooz said:


> lol. Better not let her go out on her own or she might have a lot of guys following her around!


Exactly!!!


----------



## mummel

I did try snuggle up last night a little more than usual!


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I just let the flame burn until it dies. Seems it doesn't burn all of that long before dying on it's own. Should I be blowing it out earlier?


After setting the AMNPS on the ground, on a windless day the flame burns until I blow it out, which could be 20-30 minutes if I'm preoccupied with something else. With a bit of a breeze it might blow out after a few minutes but the pellets continue to burn and smoke. I always pick up and blow on the AMNPS to get the red cherry which also serves to reignite the flame. I blow out the flame prior to placing the AMNPS inside my smoker. If there wasn't a flame I blow on the pellets to get the cherry again before placing the tray inside the smoker. Works every time.


----------



## mummel

I also meant to mention that using the hairdryer, it was nearly impossible at blow out the flame.  Those pellets were burning so nicely.  At one point I actually thought about splashing beer on them to get the flame to go out.  Thats how I know that I had a good light.  It took first shot with the hairdryer.  Eventually after a really hard blow they flame went out.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> After setting the AMNPS on the ground, on a windless day the flame burns until I blow it out, which could be 20-30 minutes if I'm preoccupied with something else. With a bit of a breeze it might blow out after a few minutes but the pellets continue to burn and smoke. I always pick up and blow on the AMNPS to get the red cherry which also serves to reignite the flame. I blow out the flame prior to placing the AMNPS inside my smoker. If there wasn't a flame I blow on the pellets to get the cherry again before placing the tray inside the smoker. Works every time.









Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Bear


You're of one of the original guys who taught me the importance of getting that bright red cherry.


----------



## mummel

For the guys interested in the Cabelas model, you can get 20% off gift cards on Ebay here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Cabelas-...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02f932fe

Stack this with a $20 off $100 coupon and you have yourself a $285 MES BT 40 out the door.

The cards take about a week to arrive so hopefully the $349 price wont go up again.  It's been going up and down all summer.


----------



## candurin

I'm about to pick up one of these at sam's to replace my 6 year old mes 30 analog (the 1500w one).  

I'm thinking of buying another one of these covers: http://www.the-cover-store.com/square-smoker-cover-32-32-40-inch-ultima/?color=Tan for the smoker.  Anyone have any reason to think outside storage is bad for these 40" digital versions (we're in NJ)?

I've used the same cover on my (elite version) on my analog MES30 for the six years I owned it with zero issues to the smoker or cover.

It seems like it will fit, but the legs & wheels will be exposed.

Edit:  looks like here is another option: http://www.empirepatio.com/itemdetail.aspx?p=P8011C (the one with the rust prevention, the first option, looks pretty decent).


----------



## mab007

I have the MES40 from Sam's with the legs and wheels.  Living in Maryland, similar winters.  Purchased MES in May.  Covered with an old DUCANE double width grill cover.  The cover did not have any tye-downs, but I attached a lot of strong magnets to the "hem" of the cover.  Legs are exposed, but top is not.  On top, I place a water filled jug to create a peak so water does not pool on the top of the MES/cover.

It lives 100% outside.  Once I forgot to cover in misty rain.  So far, no problems.  No sign of rust.  (I did purchase the extended warranty from Sam's. I don't plan on moving it from its unprotected spot, but will continue to use the DUCANE grill cover until it rots, then replace with a tarp or other cover.

You should be fine.


----------



## daricksta

candurin said:


> I'm about to pick up one of these at sam's to replace my 6 year old mes 30 analog (the 1500w one).
> 
> I'm thinking of buying another one of these covers: http://www.the-cover-store.com/square-smoker-cover-32-32-40-inch-ultima/?color=Tan for the smoker. Anyone have any reason to think outside storage is bad for these 40" digital versions (we're in NJ)?
> 
> I've used the same cover on my (elite version) on my analog MES30 for the six years I owned it with zero issues to the smoker or cover.
> 
> It seems like it will fit, but the legs & wheels will be exposed.
> 
> Edit: looks like here is another option: http://www.empirepatio.com/itemdetail.aspx?p=P8011C (the one with the rust prevention, the first option, looks pretty decent).


Here's another 40" MES cover option: 
There are MES owners on SMF who leave their smoker out on a patio under some kind of awning or a canopy. The smoker is still going to be exposed to cold, wet, humidity, and heat. These weather conditions can become extreme in some areas of the country. I think that exposure to the elements over time even under a smoker cover can affect the electrical and electronic components in the smoker, perhaps even shorten the life of the door seals. I've got a MES 30 and because it's so small I keep it attached to a hand truck in my uninsulated garage when not in use. I also bought a MES cover for it. I wheel it out for a smoke and then wheel I wheel it back into the garage when I'm done. I've had it for over 3 years and it's working great.


----------



## mummel

Talking about door seal, I have some smoke leaking at the top right hand corner of the door if you are looking at the smoker from the front.  I forgot to check it out when I finished smoking the other day, but what could cause this?  The seals are clean, no creosote.  Warping?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Talking about door seal, I have some smoke leaking at the top right hand corner of the door if you are looking at the smoker from the front.  I forgot to check it out when I finished smoking the other day, but what could cause this?  The seals are clean, no creosote.  Warping?


Yours is pretty new-----Can you adjust your door latch a turn or 2 to tighten it up??

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Yours is pretty new-----Can you adjust your door latch a turn or 2 to tighten it up??
> 
> Bear


Mmmmm, good point.  My son was messing around with it the other day.  I will take a look.  Thanks Bear.


----------



## daricksta

Mine is over 3 years old with no door seal leaks at all. Another reason why I keep mine under a cover and in my garage between uses. I also wipe down the door seals after or before each smoke.


----------



## brickguy221

mummel said:


> Mmmmm, good point.  My son was messing around with it the other day.  I will take a look.  Thanks Bear.


It is easily adjusted where it latches. Only takes a few seconds.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> Mine is over 3 years old with no door seal leaks at all. Another reason why I keep mine under a cover and in my garage between uses. I also wipe down the door seals after or before each smoke.


My first Gen1 was a nice snug fit.  The second was much looser.  That's probably why it's in the instructions for adjustment.  You never know what batch yours is from.

-Kurt


----------



## mori55

Has anyone noticed were the braided cable goes into the meat probe you can see the wires ? I'd send a pic but is locked up and dark. I'm afraid it'll pull out. I've only used it a couple times.


----------



## five string

Nope, there aren't any wires visible on mine. The braided cable is fully into the probe itself. Apparently there has been some strain pulling the braided cable out, or it was a manufacturing defect. My 40" MES is two months old. Use it 'til you lose it, then contact MB for a replacement.

Five String


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> Has anyone noticed were the braided cable goes into the meat probe you can see the wires ? I'd send a pic but is locked up and dark. I'm afraid it'll pull out. I've only used it a couple times.





Five String said:


> Nope, there aren't any wires visible on mine. The braided cable is fully into the probe itself. Apparently there has been some strain pulling the braided cable out, or it was a manufacturing defect. My 40" MES is two months old. Use it 'til you lose it, then contact MB for a replacement.
> 
> Five String


I had my ET-73 for years & cleaned the cable the same way every time, and I never had a problem.

Then when I got my ET-732, the second time I used it, when I was cleaning it, the cable pulled out of the probe. I called them & they replaced that probe & cable, and I bought a backup of each probe at that time. I haven't had that happen since.

Also, at that time there were others who had that happen to them, so it must have been a bad batch, and the replacements were all fine.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Yeah I dont wet my probes.  Easy to clean if they are still warm.  Oh and I not sure if would use a scourer.  I would be worried about the abrasion over time.


----------



## bmaddox

mummel said:


> Yeah I dont wet my probes.  Easy to clean if they are still warm.  Oh and I not sure if would use a scourer.  I would be worried about the abrasion over time.


I feel that the slight amount of stainless that might get rubbed off is worth it to keep the probe clean. If your probe isn't completely clean then it won't read right. The one I use for air temp gets covered in buildup after an all day smoke so it takes some serious scrubbing to get it clean. I have a thermoworks probe that I have been using for years and it still looks brand new.


----------



## mummel

I just wash them in hot water as soon as my smoke ends and its easy as pie.  The times I've cleaned it the next day its been a pain but I still worry about damaging the tip with a scourer.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Yeah I dont wet my probes.  Easy to clean if they are still warm.  Oh and I not sure if would use a scourer.  I would be worried about the abrasion over time.


I just use the Sponge Mrs Bear has by the sink. One side is course. I use hot water & wring it out first & scrub the probe while holding it at the connection. Then I scrub in one direction while still holding it at the connection, being careful to not let it kink. I don't have to get it perfect, because I clean the meat probe with an alcohol wipe before inserting it into any meat.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Smoked my first Tri Tip on the MES 2.5, and it turned out excellent.  It was a pre-seasoned 3 and 1/2 pounder.  I watched golf on TV and let it smoke while monitoring the Maverick 733.
I used 1/2 hickory and 1/2 cherry mix, which produced an excellent amount of smoke. Smoked it slow for 4 hrs at 180, pulled it at 133 and finished it off on the grill to 140 - then wrapped it in foil and a towel for 20 min before carving.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## mummel

Sexy!  Well done.


----------



## Bearcarver

That Looks Awesome, Dennis!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And my favorite Taters too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta

Great job, Dennis.


----------



## dennispfaff

Thanks guys.  I'm slowly getting the hang of smoking with the MES 2.5, and also love the Mav 733.  I used the built-in MES probe and the 733, and they pretty much stayed within +/1 degree.
Dennis


----------



## dvuong

tjwheels said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to drill some holes in the bottom corners of my AMPS and use nuts and bolts to raise it.


I did this yesterday.  I raised it up maybe 3-inches.  I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but hope it's enough to get good airflow.


----------



## dennispfaff

dvuong said:


> I did this yesterday.  I raised it up maybe 3-inches.  I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but hope it's enough to get good airflow.



I set my AMNPS on top of a wire BBQ basket as pictured here.  Works great.
Dennis
:grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## dvuong

dennispfaff said:


> I set my AMNPS on top of a wire BBQ basket as pictured here. Works great.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 4, 2015


You lose a shelf with that though, don't you?  I most likely won't be using the bottom shelf but would be nice to have the option.  I have the 4-rack configuration from Amazon.


----------



## dennispfaff

Yes.  I have the 40in MES, and have the water pan in the bottom shelf slots and the basket and AMNPS on top of that to keep it level.  So far, I haven't had to use more than 2 shelves.


----------



## krooz

mummel said:


> I just wash them in hot water as soon as my smoke ends and its easy as pie.  The times I've cleaned it the next day its been a pain but I still worry about damaging the tip with a scourer.


I'm too lazy (and thirsty) when the meat is done so I do my cleanup the next day. A quick wipe with a damp Magic Eraser on the firebox box probe, over temp button and meat probe and they're good to go - surprising how well the eraser works.....


----------



## vfl57

Hey everyone. I'm brand new to this forum and discovered this thread last night. Thank you all for the insight on the bluetooth 2.5 MES 40. I was on the fence about getting one because I heard such bad reviews on the gen 2, but due to everyones experience with the 2.5 I absolutely am getting one. I'm a beginner when it comes to smoking and I have some questions I hope you guys can answer for me.

My first question is what is the difference between an AMNPS and an AMNTS? I know one is a tube and the other a box but are the two interchangeable or do you use one in some type of smokers and one in another? Which do I get for the MES 40 and what size? Also when it comes to the pellets what is the "safest" type to get for a beginner that will still put out a great taste? I've seen some people say some flavors are really strong that is why I'm asking. I saw that Todd sells a couple different packages that include a propane torch. Does anyone have it? Is this easy to use to get the pellets started and keep them started? I know I read a few people having trouble with them going out in the beginning. Also, is the Sams Club version a cheaply built version of what they have at Bass Pro shop? The differences I see are Sams is 4 racks and Bass is 6. It says Bass is stainless steel on the outside and Sams has the black coating on the outside. Sams is over $100 cheaper though. Are there any big reasons not to get the Sams Club one? Also as far as the 6 rack and 4 rack model go are the cooking spaces the same and just less room between racks in the 6 or is the 6 rack actually a bigger smoker and you could cook more food on it? 
Finally how much food can the MES 40 hold? Like how many boston butts, racks of ribs, tenderloins, etc. The reason I'm asking is I'm having a big party next month and am inviting about 75 people and I really want to do Boston Butts and Ribs. I don't know if 1 MES 40 would be enough to handle the food for that, or if I would have to get 2 of them. Also, has anyone ever used it as a "hot box" to keep food warm/hot when entertaining or would that be a horrible idea? All your insight, help and advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## dvuong

dvuong said:


> I did this yesterday.  I raised it up maybe 3-inches.  I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but hope it's enough to get good airflow.


I tested the AMNPS last night.  I pulled out the chip drawer and loader about an inch each just for safe measure.  Seemed to burn real good.  When I first stuck it into the MES, it was a little bit slow burning but once it had been in there for a few minutes it really caught on.


----------



## Bearcarver

VFL57 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm brand new to this forum and discovered this thread last night. Thank you all for the insight on the bluetooth 2.5 MES 40. I was on the fence about getting one because I heard such bad reviews on the gen 2, but due to everyones experience with the 2.5 I absolutely am getting one. I'm a beginner when it comes to smoking and I have some questions I hope you guys can answer for me.
> 
> My first question is what is the difference between an AMNPS and an AMNTS? I know one is a tube and the other a box but are the two interchangeable or do you use one in some type of smokers and one in another? Which do I get for the MES 40 and what size? Also when it comes to the pellets what is the "safest" type to get for a beginner that will still put out a great taste? I've seen some people say some flavors are really strong that is why I'm asking. I saw that Todd sells a couple different packages that include a propane torch. Does anyone have it? Is this easy to use to get the pellets started and keep them started? I know I read a few people having trouble with them going out in the beginning. Also, is the Sams Club version a cheaply built version of what they have at Bass Pro shop? The differences I see are Sams is 4 racks and Bass is 6. It says Bass is stainless steel on the outside and Sams has the black coating on the outside. Sams is over $100 cheaper though. Are there any big reasons not to get the Sams Club one? Also as far as the 6 rack and 4 rack model go are the cooking spaces the same and just less room between racks in the 6 or is the 6 rack actually a bigger smoker and you could cook more food on it?
> Finally how much food can the MES 40 hold? Like how many boston butts, racks of ribs, tenderloins, etc. The reason I'm asking is I'm having a big party next month and am inviting about 75 people and I really want to do Boston Butts and Ribs. I don't know if 1 MES 40 would be enough to handle the food for that, or if I would have to get 2 of them. Also, has anyone ever used it as a "hot box" to keep food warm/hot when entertaining or would that be a horrible idea? All your insight, help and advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


The Tube puts out more smoke (Too much for my MES 40) than the AMNPS.

If I was you I would get the AMNPS, unless I live at a High Altitude. High altitudes make it hard to keep an AMNPS going.

I would limit myself to 6 full size Butts (8 to 10 pounds each).  2 on each of the top 3 of my 4 racks.

BTW: Please stop by at "Roll Call", and introduce yourself so you can be properly Welcomed to SMF.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta

dvuong said:


> I tested the AMNPS last night.  I pulled out the chip drawer and loader about an inch each just for safe measure.  Seemed to burn real good.  When I first stuck it into the MES, it was a little bit slow burning but once it had been in there for a few minutes it really caught on.


By design the AMNPS is supposed to produce thin blue smoke which is what you want for low and slow cooking. It may not look like much smoke is coming off it but you're going to be typically smoking for 2-12 hours or so anyway. There are times I've seen the wood pellets just burning up each row and that is not what you want. Too much airflow or heat in a MES can be a bad thing sometimes.


----------



## vfl57

Bearcarver said:


> The Tube puts out more smoke (Too much for my MES 40) than the AMNPS.
> 
> If I was you I would get the AMNPS, unless I live at a High Altitude. High altitudes make it hard to keep an AMNPS going.
> 
> I would limit myself to 6 full size Butts (8 to 10 pounds each).  2 on each of the top 3 of my 4 racks.
> 
> BTW: Please stop by at "Roll Call", and introduce yourself so you can be properly Welcomed to SMF.  :welcome1:
> 
> 
> Bear



Thank you. I will get the AMNPS then. How many racks of ribs would you say the 40 can cook at one time? I usually get the spare ribs at Sams Club but I buy some St. Louis style ones once in a while. All your guys insight is greatly appreciated. Can anyone shed some light on the other questions I asked in my first post? Thanks again!


----------



## daricksta

VFL57 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm brand new to this forum and discovered this thread last night. Thank you all for the insight on the bluetooth 2.5 MES 40. I was on the fence about getting one because I heard such bad reviews on the gen 2, but due to everyones experience with the 2.5 I absolutely am getting one. I'm a beginner when it comes to smoking and I have some questions I hope you guys can answer for me.
> 
> My first question is what is the difference between an AMNPS and an AMNTS? I know one is a tube and the other a box but are the two interchangeable or do you use one in some type of smokers and one in another? Which do I get for the MES 40 and what size? Also when it comes to the pellets what is the "safest" type to get for a beginner that will still put out a great taste? I've seen some people say some flavors are really strong that is why I'm asking. I saw that Todd sells a couple different packages that include a propane torch. Does anyone have it? Is this easy to use to get the pellets started and keep them started? I know I read a few people having trouble with them going out in the beginning. Also, is the Sams Club version a cheaply built version of what they have at Bass Pro shop? The differences I see are Sams is 4 racks and Bass is 6. It says Bass is stainless steel on the outside and Sams has the black coating on the outside. Sams is over $100 cheaper though. Are there any big reasons not to get the Sams Club one? Also as far as the 6 rack and 4 rack model go are the cooking spaces the same and just less room between racks in the 6 or is the 6 rack actually a bigger smoker and you could cook more food on it?
> Finally how much food can the MES 40 hold? Like how many boston butts, racks of ribs, tenderloins, etc. The reason I'm asking is I'm having a big party next month and am inviting about 75 people and I really want to do Boston Butts and Ribs. I don't know if 1 MES 40 would be enough to handle the food for that, or if I would have to get 2 of them. Also, has anyone ever used it as a "hot box" to keep food warm/hot when entertaining or would that be a horrible idea? All your insight, help and advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


The answer to your question about how much meat you can smoke at one time depends on a few factors, number one being if you're going to buy the 4 or 6 rack MES 40. Then it's a matter of what you plan to smoke. Spareribs are wider than both baby backs and St. Louis ribs (which are just trimmed spareribs). It's possible to fit two racks of baby backs or St. Louis ribs on a single smoker rack. With Boston Butts/pork shoulder it's a matter of the size of the butt. Are you talking a 5 lb. butt or a 12 (or so) pounder? With tenderloins--either beef or pork--two could easily fit on the same rack. With beef briskets, again we're talking size and weight here. But But if you're thinking of smoking a bunch of meats for a party you've also got to consider the smoking times for the meats. You can finish baby backs in 4-5 hours but a big pork butt could run 7-12 hours. You've got to be able to estimate how long it will take to reach the finish internal temp for each meat.  And you've got to decide your cooking temp. 225°F? 250°? Or whatever. Then you're talking about knowing how much wood chips to load (if you haven't yet bought a pellet or dust smoker) and also figure on how often you'll need to reload wood chips during the smoke.

In your scenario you'll need to get those pork butts into the smoker early in the morning--depending on when you plan to serve them at your party. And when they're done are you going to want to serve them sliced or turn them into BBQ pulled pork sandwiches? And if you are smoking pork butts might the ribs be overkill or vice versa since the ribs should finish before the butts?

As far as using a hotbox, the best thing for keeping cooked meat warm for hours is your basic Igloo or Coleman cooler. If you keep the meats wrapped in foil and placed in a picnic/beverage cooler with a large towel or two placed over them, those suckers will keep warm for hours.


----------



## vfl57

daRicksta said:


> The answer to your question about how much meat you can smoke at one time depends on a few factors, number one being if you're going to buy the 4 or 6 rack MES 40. Then it's a matter of what you plan to smoke. Spareribs are wider than both baby backs and St. Louis ribs (which are just trimmed spareribs). It's possible to fit two racks of baby backs or St. Louis ribs on a single smoker rack. With Boston Butts/pork shoulder it's a matter of the size of the butt. Are you talking a 5 lb. butt or a 12 (or so) pounder? With tenderloins--either beef or pork--two could easily fit on the same rack. With beef briskets, again we're talking size and weight here. But But if you're thinking of smoking a bunch of meats for a party you've also got to consider the smoking times for the meats. You can finish baby backs in 4-5 hours but a big pork butt could run 7-12 hours. You've got to be able to estimate how long it will take to reach the finish internal temp for each meat.  And you've got to decide your cooking temp. 225°F? 250°? Or whatever. Then you're talking about knowing how much wood chips to load (if you haven't yet bought a pellet or dust smoker) and also figure on how often you'll need to reload wood chips during the smoke.
> 
> In your scenario you'll need to get those pork butts into the smoker early in the morning--depending on when you plan to serve them at your party. And when they're done are you going to want to serve them sliced or turn them into BBQ pulled pork sandwiches? And if you are smoking pork butts might the ribs be overkill or vice versa since the ribs should finish before the butts?
> 
> As far as using a hotbox, the best thing for keeping cooked meat warm for hours is your basic Igloo or Coleman cooler. If you keep the meats wrapped in foil and placed in a picnic/beverage cooler with a large towel or two placed over them, those suckers will keep warm for hours.



Thank you for your insight. I'm not sure which 40 inch smoker to get- the 6 rack or 4 rack. I know Sams Club has the bluetooth 4 rack with the black coating on the outside for $329 which is over $100 cheaper than what Bass Pro has but bass pro says it's stainless and has 6 racks. The thing I want to know is if Sams Clubs is just cheaply built and if there are any reasons not to get the Sams Club model, or if it's just a really good deal. I also would like to know if the 6 rack and 4 rack models have the same cooking space and just less room inbetween racks on the 6 rack model, or if the 6 rack model is actually bigger and can cook more food. As far as weights and sizes of meats go I typically buy my meats at Sams Club but don't really know off the top of my head what they typically weight. For the ribs I'm either doing spare ribs or St. Louis or maybe a combination of each. It really depends what I can find on sale. As far as the cooking temps I'm a beginner and have to learn that because I have no clue and haven't had a chance yet to look for advice on that yet on this forum. I don't even know what the temp should be. The more and more I think of it though I might be better off getting 2 MES 40's and use one for the ribs and one for the butts or whichever meats I decide to do since the cooking times will be different. I plan on serving everything at the same time and shredding the butts and doing pulled pork sandwichs. Thanks for the cooler tip. Would I be better off shredding the pork right after it comes off the snoker and put it in an aluminum tin with foil over it or is it better to wrap the butts whole until I am ready to serve and just shred right before serving? As far as wood chips go I plan on getting an AMNPS and using the pellets. If I have an AMNPS do I have to use wood chips at all during the process, or are just the pellets ok? Sorry for all the questions like I said this is all very new to me but I'm excited to learn and hopefully make great food! Thanks again!


----------



## mummel

I would get the Sams model + 3 year squaretrade warranty for $360.  Seems like a good deal to me.  However, I didnt want to bother with cleaning the window so I went with the Cabelas model.  It was $350 last week and has a 1 year warranty (and you can get it lower with discount gift cards / coupons).  Very energy efficient too.  I dont think I will ever used all 6 racks but the options are great to have (prob placement etc).  The summer is nearly over.  Get smoking!


----------



## brickguy221

VFL57 said:


> Thank you for your insight. I'm not sure which 40 inch smoker to get- the 6 rack or 4 rack. I know Sams Club has the bluetooth 4 rack with the black coating on the outside for $329 which is over $100 cheaper than what Bass Pro has but bass pro says it's stainless and has 6 racks. The thing I want to know is if Sams Clubs is just cheaply built and if there are any reasons not to get the Sams Club model, or if it's just a really good deal. I also would like to know if the 6 rack and 4 rack models have the same cooking space and just less room inbetween racks on the 6 rack model, or if the 6 rack model is actually bigger and can cook more food. As far as weights and sizes of meats go I typically buy my meats at Sams Club but don't really know off the top of my head what they typically weight. For the ribs I'm either doing spare ribs or St. Louis or maybe a combination of each. It really depends what I can find on sale. As far as the cooking temps I'm a beginner and have to learn that because I have no clue and haven't had a chance yet to look for advice on that yet on this forum. I don't even know what the temp should be. The more and more I think of it though I might be better off getting 2 MES 40's and use one for the ribs and one for the butts or whichever meats I decide to do since the cooking times will be different. I plan on serving everything at the same time and shredding the butts and doing pulled pork sandwichs. Thanks for the cooler tip. Would I be better off shredding the pork right after it comes off the snoker and put it in an aluminum tin with foil over it or is it better to wrap the butts whole until I am ready to serve and just shred right before serving? As far as wood chips go I plan on getting an AMNPS and using the pellets. If I have an AMNPS do I have to use wood chips at all during the process, or are just the pellets ok? Sorry for all the questions like I said this is all very new to me but I'm excited to learn and hopefully make great food! Thanks again!


Get the one at Sams. A 3 year warranty there is $30 and since Masterbuilt only offers a 90 day warranty, I would get the Sams 3 year warranty as that only amounts to $10 per year. Also the one at Sams comes with legs and rollers on the  legs which is another $50 value and the one at Bass Pro doesn't have this feature.

The two Smokers are idential same size inside and out with the difference being that the one at Bass Pro has 6 shelves and less space between shelves.


----------



## vfl57

Brickguy221 said:


> Get the one at Sams. A 3 year warranty there is $30 and since Masterbuilt only offers a 90 day warranty, I would get the Sams 3 year warranty as that only amounts to $10 per year. Also the one at Sams comes with legs and rollers on the  legs which is another $50 value and the one at Bass Pro doesn't have this feature.
> 
> The two Smokers are idential same size inside and out with the difference being that the one at Bass Pro has 6 shelves and less space between shelves.


Thank you! That's exactly what I wanted to hear because I'll most likely buying 2 of them and didn't want to spend the extra money at Bass Pro if the one at Sams was the same size.


----------



## vfl57

mummel said:


> I would get the Sams model + 3 year squaretrade warranty for $360.  Seems like a good deal to me.  However, I didnt want to bother with cleaning the window so I went with the Cabelas model.  It was $350 last week and has a 1 year warranty (and you can get it lower with discount gift cards / coupons).  Very energy efficient too.  I dont think I will ever used all 6 racks but the options are great to have (prob placement etc).  The summer is nearly over.  Get smoking!


Thanks for the insight. Speaking of probes do you guys recommend a certain one? I saw mention of the Maverick 733. Is that the one I should get or would I be better off with something else? Also if I get 2 MES 40's that means I also have to get two seperate probes as well right? Thanks again for everyones help I really appreciate it!


----------



## daricksta

VFL57 said:


> Thank you for your insight. I'm not sure which 40 inch smoker to get- the 6 rack or 4 rack. I know Sams Club has the bluetooth 4 rack with the black coating on the outside for $329 which is over $100 cheaper than what Bass Pro has but bass pro says it's stainless and has 6 racks. The thing I want to know is if Sams Clubs is just cheaply built and if there are any reasons not to get the Sams Club model, or if it's just a really good deal. I also would like to know if the 6 rack and 4 rack models have the same cooking space and just less room inbetween racks on the 6 rack model, or if the 6 rack model is actually bigger and can cook more food. As far as weights and sizes of meats go I typically buy my meats at Sams Club but don't really know off the top of my head what they typically weight. For the ribs I'm either doing spare ribs or St. Louis or maybe a combination of each. It really depends what I can find on sale. As far as the cooking temps I'm a beginner and have to learn that because I have no clue and haven't had a chance yet to look for advice on that yet on this forum. I don't even know what the temp should be. The more and more I think of it though I might be better off getting 2 MES 40's and use one for the ribs and one for the butts or whichever meats I decide to do since the cooking times will be different. I plan on serving everything at the same time and shredding the butts and doing pulled pork sandwichs. Thanks for the cooler tip. Would I be better off shredding the pork right after it comes off the snoker and put it in an aluminum tin with foil over it or is it better to wrap the butts whole until I am ready to serve and just shred right before serving? As far as wood chips go I plan on getting an AMNPS and using the pellets. If I have an AMNPS do I have to use wood chips at all during the process, or are just the pellets ok? Sorry for all the questions like I said this is all very new to me but I'm excited to learn and hopefully make great food! Thanks again!


The best source to ask about Sam's Club and Bass Pro MES models would be @Bearcarver here on SMF. He has posted that many problems with MES smokers seemed to come from users who bought that at Sam's Club during a certain period of time. This preceded when I joined SMF.

My own bias is to not buy from Sam's Club but that is a good deal on a MES 40 BT model. It only has 4 racks but it does come with the optional legs. For $150 more you could buy the Bass Pro model with no legs but with 6 racks. More racks give you more flexibility but only if you will regularly smoke large batches of meats. If you buy your smoker without legs or a stand your choice is to either kneel down to futz around inside the smoker or to buy the legs or a stand or use something you already have to sit your smoker atop of. I use an old children's card activity table for mine. I have a MES 30 but if you have the funds definitely go for the 40".

As for build quality, my understanding is that MES smokers are built in several different Chinese plants with varying degrees of quality control. There are always good and bad batches coming out of any Chinese factory so sometimes the quality of the product you receive can depend on the luck of the draw. However, Masterbuilt does provide very good customer service.

I recommend that if you're just starting out, buy ribs of the same type: all spareribs or baby backs or St. Louis. Different cuts of ribs cook differently and your goal is to have all racks finish with the same quality of smoke, taste and doneness at the same time. Other guys may disagree with me but that's my opinion based on baby backs and spareribs/St. Louis (St. Louis style is just trimmed spareribs) come from different parts of the pig.

You really have enough money to buy TWO MES 40s? Quite a few guys have 2 or 3 MES's. But if you plan to do both butts and ribs in the same smoker, you place the butts inside very early in the morning to finish by your planned dinner time. You would put the ribs in about 4-5 hours before dinner so that they and the butts finish at the same time. For pulled pork, you let it rest for 30 minutes wrapped in foil or in a cooler and then pull the meat apart. Here's an article on one cook's method: http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html

From what I've read the AMNPS will work fine in the MES 40 BT. You don't need to use wood chips if you're using wood pellets. However, for one smoke I used both. I was smoking some baby backs and I wanted to try mixing pecan and apple woods. I had apple wood pellets but only pecan wood chips so I used the AMNPS and loaded the pecan wood chips into the wood chip holder in my MES 30 Gen 1. Honestly, I really couldn't tell any taste difference but the ribs came out tasting very good. Since that time I've ordered every wood pellet variety that I think I'll need from Todd Johnson at http://www.amazenproducts.com/. The quality of all the products he sells is outstanding and he provides among the best customer service it's been my pleasure to receive.


----------



## brickguy221

VFL57, I understand that the bad ones from Sams were Generarion 1 Smokers and the incident that was mentioned in another post happened a few years back. So far, it seems most everyone loves the new Bluetooth Smokers from Sams, including myself.

As for the 6 shelves that the ones at Bass Pro has, it is very-very rare that anyone needs or uses 6 shelves plus there is less space between the shelves on those Smokers. 

If you buy 2 smoker from Bass Pro, you will be spending $150 more each, for a total of $300 more if you want legs with rollers so that you don't have to get down on your knees to put food in and out of the smoker as well as any cleaning of it you might do. The beauty of having the Smoker on legs and rollers is that you can easily move it around whereas if placed on tables or boxes or etc, you can't easily move it around. Personaly, it doesn't matter to me which you buy as it isn't my money, so I  am just throwing some things out there for you to think about before you buy a Smoker.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> VFL57, I understand that the bad ones from Sams were Generarion 1 Smokers and the incident that was mentioned in another post happened a few years back. So far, it seems most everyone loves the new Bluetooth Smokers from Sams, including myself.
> 
> As for the 6 shelves that the ones at Bass Pro has, it is very-very rare that anyone needs or uses 6 shelves plus there is less space between the shelves on those Smokers.
> 
> If you buy 2 smoker from Bass Pro, you will be spending $150 more each, for a total of $300 more if you want legs with rollers so that you don't have to get down on your knees to put food in and out of the smoker as well as any cleaning of it you might do. The beauty of having the Smoker on legs and rollers is that you can easily move it around whereas if placed on tables or boxes or etc, you can't easily move it around. Personaly, it doesn't matter to me which you buy as it isn't my money, so I  am just throwing some things out there for you to think about before you buy a Smoker.


Thanks for giving more info on those defective MES smokers, Brickguy221. I also agree that 4 racks are enough but for some guys more and bigger is better so who am I to argue? But I only use 3 of my 4 racks anyway and have never needed to use more. Had I known about the optional legs when I bought my smoker I would have added it to my purchase. But as I said I've got that small table which suits my needs. As for the guys who own 2-3 Masterbuilts, typically they started with the MES 30 Gen 1 and then upgraded to newer models while keeping their old ones.


----------



## dennispfaff

I purchased my 2.5 MES 40 in smoker from Bass Pro.  It comes with 2 back wheels and a handle, but no legs.  I think the Sam's Club one has the 10 in legs and back wheels.  When I purchased mine, my local Sam's Club did not have them in stock yet.  So...I opted to add the Masterbuilt 18 in stand and I mounted the smoker on it, and also installed 4 casters to be able to move it anywhere in my backyard.
1.  I like the 40!in model, even though I would probably never use the 6 racks at the same time.  (Not that much space between if all 6 in there).
2.  I probably would have purchased it at Sam's if available - and less expensive.
3.  I like the mobility I have with the stand and wheels, although it was a pain you know where for this old man to install the casters.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I purchased my 2.5 MES 40 in smoker from Bass Pro. It comes with 2 back wheels and a handle, but no legs. I think the Sam's Club one has the 10 in legs and back wheels. When I purchased mine, my local Sam's Club did not have them in stock yet. So...I opted to add the Masterbuilt 18 in stand and I mounted the smoker on it, and also installed 4 casters to be able to move it anywhere in my backyard.
> 1. I like the 40!in model, even though I would probably never use the 6 racks at the same time. (Not that much space between if all 6 in there).
> 2. I probably would have purchased it at Sam's if available - and less expensive.
> 3. I like the mobility I have with the stand and wheels, although it was a pain you know where for this old man to install the casters.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 6, 2015


I have 2 Smokers ... an old 40" Generation 2.0 that I am going to sell as soon as the weather cools enough to clean it up (heat index currently 105 to 110 every day)  and a new 40" Bluetooth 2.5.

My old Generation 2.0 is mounted on a stand like Dennis shows above and I too installed 4 casters like he did. As soon as I get the old Generation 2.0 cleaned up, I plan to mount my new Bluetooth on the stand it sits on and take the legs from the Bluetooth and mount them on my old Generation 2.0.


----------



## vfl57

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm definately going to get the one from Sams Club. I really don't have the extra cash to get 2, but I'm having a big party with 75 people or more that I will have to feed and I just don't think a single MES 40 would be able to hold enough food that I have to cook for it. Maybe I'm underestimating the food it'll hold though. If I get two I would definately hope I would be able to fit it all though. The other thing is I was looking at other types of smokers before seeing this thread about the MES 40 and all the smokers I liked were all even more expensive than 2 MES 40's combined so not only would I be getting 2 smokers I'd be saving money by getting the MES 40s opposed to the other smokers I was looking at. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on which probe or meat thermometer I should get? I saw mention of the Maverick 733 earlier in the thread but that was it. Also what are the best pellet flavors to use for boston butts and ribs? Do I mix different flavors together in the AMPNS or stick to one flavor at once? Sorry if these questions are stupid like I said I'm brand new to the smoking world and I want to learn as much as I can. Thanks again!


----------



## icyhot

I would recommend the 733.and any flavor pellet will be fine. It's just a matter of personal preference


----------



## mummel

For the guys that own the new MES 40 BT & AMPS, you may want to cast your vote here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232596/any-issues-with-your-mes-40-bt-amps#post_1446214


----------



## vfl57

I picked up 1 MES 49 from Sams today. I'm going to get another one tomorrow. I have a few gift cards that I didn't know what to do with and Sams Club said they would accept them so it works out great for me. I also ordered 2 AMNPS's from Todd as well as some pellets. I found a cheap heat gun on amazon after watching a video on this forum about how to light the AMNPS and keep it lit and I also bought 2 smoker covers I found really cheap, 2 Maverick 733's, a pair of silicone heat resistant gloves, and a set of bear claws. Amazon also is giving me 6 months to pay it off with no interest so that's nice and the total was about $200 with most of it coming from the Mavericks. I know I need to get a self igniting propane torch and I'll get one of those at Lowes or Home Depot because they were cheaper there than on Amazon. Is there anything else you guys can think of that I'll need? Also do you have to "season" the smoker before its first use and if so what do I need to do? Thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver

VFL57 said:


> I picked up 1 MES 49 from Sams today. I'm going to get another one tomorrow. I have a few gift cards that I didn't know what to do with and Sams Club said they would accept them so it works out great for me. I also ordered 2 AMNPS's from Todd as well as some pellets. I found a cheap heat gun on amazon after watching a video on this forum about how to light the AMNPS and keep it lit and I also bought 2 smoker covers I found really cheap, 2 Maverick 733's, a pair of silicone heat resistant gloves, and a set of bear claws. Amazon also is giving me 6 months to pay it off with no interest so that's nice and the total was about $200 with most of it coming from the Mavericks. I know I need to get a self igniting propane torch and I'll get one of those at Lowes or Home Depot because they were cheaper there than on Amazon. Is there anything else you guys can think of that I'll need? Also do you have to "season" the smoker before its first use and if so what do I need to do? Thanks guys!


Wow!!---Sounds like you're Jumping in with bot feet.

As for seasoning an MES, I would just follow the short instructions in the owners' manual. Nothing to it. No need to spray anything in it.

Since you're going to be using MES units, here are a bunch of things you can do in Step by Step form:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

VFL57 said:


> I picked up 1 MES 49 from Sams today. I'm going to get another one tomorrow. I have a few gift cards that I didn't know what to do with and Sams Club said they would accept them so it works out great for me. I also ordered 2 AMNPS's from Todd as well as some pellets. I found a cheap heat gun on amazon after watching a video on this forum about how to light the AMNPS and keep it lit and I also bought 2 smoker covers I found really cheap, 2 Maverick 733's, a pair of silicone heat resistant gloves, and a set of bear claws. Amazon also is giving me 6 months to pay it off with no interest so that's nice and the total was about $200 with most of it coming from the Mavericks. I know I need to get a self igniting propane torch and I'll get one of those at Lowes or Home Depot because they were cheaper there than on Amazon. Is there anything else you guys can think of that I'll need? Also do you have to "season" the smoker before its first use and if so what do I need to do? Thanks guys!



Good choice.  I assume you meant the MES 40 in Bluetooth model.  As far as the torch, I recommend the "Bernzomatic TS8000KC Premium Torch".  It sells for $49.97 at Home Depot, and refill tanks are $9.95.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Good choice. I assume you meant the MES 40 in Bluetooth model. As far as the torch, I recommend the "Bernzomatic TS8000KC Premium Torch". It sells for $49.97 at Home Depot, and refill tanks are $9.95.
> Dennis


I use basically the same head, but I use the Green or Blue tank---Not the Map gas.

Also---I like to use the Fatboy tanks, because they don't fall over easily when I stand my torch on my porch railing.

Bear


----------



## dcrosby007

I'm throwing this in the thread in case you are on the fence about buying a new MES with or without the legs or a stand. You can make one cheap with just a couples 













image.jpg



__ dcrosby007
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dcrosby007
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dcrosby007
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dcrosby007
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dcrosby007
__ Aug 8, 2015





pieces of aluminum channel, aluminum plate with hole, a welder & old crawfish boiling pot & your good. I looked at the stands by MB they looked thin & wobbly & we're still short but I'm also 6'2". I had enough of the leakage from the undersized drip tray so I drilled a hole in the pan made some indentations to create a funnel affect then put the pot underneath to catch the dripping without anymore overflow. Little Velcro strips some black skirting problem solved. Except my 40' 2nd g just took a crap so like many I'm researching on where to waste my money next. I'm hoping the newer boxes are the same dimensions. And for a cover I ordered one off Amazon that was from MB but only $20 & it fit fine & protected my unit decently under full oversized porches. It's thin material but works.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Good choice. I assume you meant the MES 40 in Bluetooth model. As far as the torch, I recommend the "Bernzomatic TS8000KC Premium Torch". It sells for $49.97 at Home Depot, and refill tanks are $9.95.
> Dennis


I guess I am a "cheapie" ... lol 

I bought this "cheapie torch" at Home Depot and it has worked great for me so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-ST2200T-Butane-Micro-Torch-330194/100564678


----------



## vfl57

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!---Sounds like you're Jumping in with bot feet.
> 
> As for seasoning an MES, I would just follow the short instructions in the owners' manual. Nothing to it. No need to spray anything in it.
> 
> Since you're going to be using MES units, here are a bunch of things you can do in Step by Step form:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks I appreciate that!


----------



## vfl57

dennispfaff said:


> Good choice.  I assume you meant the MES 40 in Bluetooth model.  As far as the torch, I recommend the "Bernzomatic TS8000KC Premium Torch".  It sells for $49.97 at Home Depot, and refill tanks are $9.95.
> Dennis


Thanks I'll definately check it out!


----------



## vfl57

Bearcarver said:


> I use basically the same head, but I use the Green or Blue tank---Not the Map gas.
> 
> 
> Also---I like to use the Fatboy tanks, because they don't fall over easily when I stand my torch on my porch railing.
> 
> 
> Bear


Out of curiousity is there a reason I shouldn't use the Map gas if I get the Bernzomatic 8000 or is that just personal preference for you?


----------



## mummel

I got this one from Todd as part of his package.  Works perfectly.  Costs $16 but with the package it was cheaper.













PT-2.jpg?1395482467



__ mummel
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> I got this one from Todd as part of his package.  Works perfectly.  Costs $16 but with the package it was cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT-2.jpg?1395482467
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Aug 8, 2015



I also one one of these from Todd, Mummel, but I found that it did not throw out near the flame that the Bernzomatic MAP 8000 torch does.  Maybe that's why you are having such a hard keeping your pellets going?


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I guess I am a "cheapie" ... lol
> 
> I bought this "cheapie torch" at Home Depot and it has worked great for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-ST2200T-Butane-Micro-Torch-330194/100564678


I use those little Butane torches for sawdust, because it doesn't blow the dust away, but I get that deep Cherry in the pellets from my Propane torch.

Bear


VFL57 said:


> Out of curiousity is there a reason I shouldn't use the Map gas if I get the Bernzomatic 8000 or is that just personal preference for you?


I didn't mean there was anything wrong with Map, and don't know of any problem with Map. I just used Propane torches all my life for all kinds of things, and find it to have plenty of guts for lighting pellets. 

I'm not even sure if they make fat boy tanks with Map Gas in them. I love the big tanks for the extra gas & they don't fall off my porch railing so easily.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I cheated when I needed something to jack up my Smoker.

When I used to Chainsaw Carve my Bears, I had 4 of these wooden boxes I made from 2 X 12s & 3/4" Plywood. They are all 2' X 2' & 1 foot high. I used to use them to carve small Bears without having to bend over so far. Two of them on top of each other brings my Smoker up a very nice 2', to make it easy on this 6' 3" Old Guy with a bad back!!!


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I use those little Butane torches for sawdust, because it doesn't blow the dust away, but I get that deep Cherry in the pellets from my Propane torch.
> 
> Bear
> 
> I didn't mean there was anything wrong with Map, and don't know of any problem with Map. I just used Propane torches all my life for all kinds of things, and find it to have plenty of guts for lighting pellets.
> 
> I'm not even sure if they make fat boy tanks with Map Gas in them. I love the big tanks for the extra gas & they don't fall off my porch railing so easily.
> 
> Bear


I have had bad luck with refillable butane torches like the orange one Todd sells.  I got mine at Harbor Freight for $8.  I used quality Ronson butane as recommended because refillable butane tanks can clog, apparently.  After awhile the (heat) exit valve clogs and it's still filled with butane.  The pencil butane torches failed at the filling valve.  I got a standard $8 brass tip with a blue tank on sale at Menards a year ago that I fire up with a lighter.  The auto lighters failed with my butane torches before the valve clogged LOL.  Anyone else have problems with longevity on butane torches?

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I have had bad luck with refillable butane torches like the orange one Todd sells.  I got mine at Harbor Freight for $8.  I used quality Ronson butane as recommended because refillable butane tanks can clog, apparently.  After awhile the (heat) exit valve clogs and it's still filled with butane.  The pencil butane torches failed at the filling valve.  I got a standard $8 brass tip with a blue tank on sale at Menards a year ago that I fire up with a lighter.  The auto lighters failed with my butane torches before the valve clogged LOL.  Anyone else have problems with longevity on butane torches?
> 
> -Kurt


I had a cheap butane torch that seemed like it would overfill & not work. Then once you ran some out of it, it was OK.

Then I got one of the more expensive ones made for in the kitchen, with a gauge on it, and now I can tell when to stop filling it.  Duh !!!   Works Great !!

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> I have had bad luck with refillable butane torches like the orange one Todd sells.  I got mine at Harbor Freight for $8.  I used quality Ronson butane as recommended because refillable butane tanks can clog, apparently.  After awhile the (heat) exit valve clogs and it's still filled with butane.  The pencil butane torches failed at the filling valve.  I got a standard $8 brass tip with a blue tank on sale at Menards a year ago that I fire up with a lighter.  The auto lighters failed with my butane torches before the valve clogged LOL.  Anyone else have problems with longevity on butane torches?
> -Kurt



The Benzomatic 8000 MAP torch seems to last a long time, but just in case I purchased a back up tank the last time I was at Home Depot for $9.95.
Someone on this SMF recommended the MAP torch and I'm so glad that I purchased one.  It works excellent!
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> The Benzomatic 8000 MAP torch seems to last a long time, but just in case I purchased a back up tank the last time I was at Home Depot for $9.95.
> Someone on this SMF recommended the MAP torch and I'm so glad that I purchased one. It works excellent!
> Dennis


Can you use it on Dust without blowing the dust out of the AMNPS?

That's why I use Propane for Pellets-----To drive the Cigar-like cherry in deep.

And I use Butane for Dust, because with my Propane torch it is hard to keep from blowing the Dust out. (Can only turn it down so low)

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Can you use it on Dust without blowing the dust out of the AMNPS?
> 
> That's why I use Propane for Pellets-----To drive the Cigar-like cherry in deep.
> 
> And I use Butane for Dust, because with my Propane torch it is hard to keep from blowing the Dust out. (Can only turn it down so low)
> 
> 
> Bear



I have never used "dust" so I can't answer that.
Dennis


----------



## mori55

I just don't understand the problem with using the amnps with the new mes Bluetooth ??? Mine works fine, I don't raise or anything else just light using a charcoal fire starter and let it sit for about 20 min   Then I just put in and it's good to go. 
Seriously what's the big deal ? Endless post about this ? Are you guys not letting it start before putting in the mes ??


----------



## vfl57

I picked up the Bernzomatic 8000 today with a $50 Lowes Gift card I had. I also bought my 2nd MES 40 today from Sams since yesterday I couldn't fit both in my car. My AMNPS's should arrive sometime this week as well as the pellets and other gadgets I bought from Amazon. Hopefully during the week I'll have some time to put them together and look at the instructions for seasoning the MES's. I'm really excited to start smoking on these. Thank you all again for all of your help. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions and your insight is really appreciated.


----------



## floridasteve

I have a small red butane tourch I that I've had for at least 5 years, without any problems.  I think I got it at McMaster-Carr, but don't remember for sure.  Was more that 5 bucks.


----------



## dr k

dennispfaff said:


> The Benzomatic 8000 MAP torch seems to last a long time, but just in case I purchased a back up tank the last time I was at Home Depot for $9.95.
> Someone on this SMF recommended the MAP torch and I'm so glad that I purchased one.  It works excellent!
> Dennis


 I like the plain brass torch with any one pound bottle of propane. Since I also have fat boy camping/lantern one pounders to use. 
-Kurt


----------



## candurin

image.jpg



__ candurin
__ Aug 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ candurin
__ Aug 11, 2015







This seems to work perfectly.  Height adjustable too (took photos at different set  heights).

Already got a few smokes on this (took the picture right after I assembled it) and the setup has been flawless.


----------



## vfl57

candurin said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ candurin
> __ Aug 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a great idea. I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ candurin
> __ Aug 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to work perfectly.  Height adjustable too (took photos at different set  heights).
> 
> Already got a few smokes on this (took the picture right after I assembled it) and the setup has been flawless.



Does this configuration work over the water pan and heat element? It looks like it'd be a great idea but I've also read on here by some people who say you should have the AMNPS overtop the water pan and heat element. I haven't had a chance to set my smoker up yet I'm hoping to do it this weekend and I will be really interested in the best way to incorporate the AMNPS to get the best flavor. The other thing I'm worried about is rack space because from what I've seen the people who put it over the water pan loose a rack but they also say they never use that rack anyway. I'm having a big party next month with over 75 people and will have to use all the rack space I have because I need to smoke a lot of food. People have said they don't cook on the bottom rack because it gets too hot but I might not have a choice. Has anyone used the bottom rack and if so does the food still come out ok?


----------



## dennispfaff

VFL57 said:


> Does this configuration work over the water pan and heat element? It looks like it'd be a great idea but I've also read on here by some people who say you should have the AMNPS overtop the water pan and heat element. I haven't had a chance to set my smoker up yet I'm hoping to do it this weekend and I will be really interested in the best way to incorporate the AMNPS to get the best flavor. The other thing I'm worried about is rack space because from what I've seen the people who put it over the water pan loose a rack but they also say they never use that rack anyway. I'm having a big party next month with over 75 people and will have to use all the rack space I have because I need to smoke a lot of food. People have said they don't cook on the bottom rack because it gets too hot but I might not have a choice. Has anyone used the bottom rack and if so does the food still come out ok?



That's a nice set-up for your AMNPS, and the rack sells for less than $8.  I know some say that the water pan in place helps the heat distribution.  I have smoked with and without it - both turned out fine, although I only used a couple of higher up shelves.  I sent an email to Masterbuilt asking that question about needing the water pan for heat distribution a month ago.  They never answered, surprise, surprise!  I would also agree that obviously the bottom shelf would be hotter than higher up. 
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> That's a nice set-up for your AMNPS, and the rack sells for less than $8. I know some say that the water pan in place helps the heat distribution. I have smoked with and without it - both turned out fine, although I only used a couple of higher up shelves. I sent an email to Masterbuilt asking that question about needing the water pan for heat distribution a month ago. They never answered, surprise, surprise! I would also agree that obviously the bottom shelf would be hotter than higher up.
> Dennis


I've had that experience of them not answering sometimes also. Then another time, they will. One time early this year, I wrote 5 times over 4 weeks before I got a response, and her excuse was that it was the first of the year and she was too busy to respond. Since that time though, she has been pretty good "most of the time".  There was one woman (I won't mention her name) that almost  always answered the Emails when they did answer, but the last couple times, a different woman answered. I have to communicate by Email becasue I am hearing impaired enough that I can't hear well enough on the phone, but do great face to face in person.


----------



## candurin

I haven't had any issues in 4 smokes.  My thought is the oem chip tray is under the water pan as well.

I get plenty of smoke permeation throughout the cabinet and food.

I've seen it both ways (above and below).


----------



## Bearcarver

A Few comments:

#1  Canduran---That rack is awesome!!!

#2  I find the bottom rack to be too hot, regardless of whether the water pan is in or not, but worse with the pan out. Therefore I never use mine without the Water pan in. If I had to use the bottom rack, I would rotate the stuff on that rack with another.

#3  Also---I think the reason they don't want to answer anything about using the MES without the Water pan in position is because they still say you should have water in it. Most of the people there have a lot less knowledge of the MES than many of the MES owners on this forum. They still think you should put water in the pan & also soak the chips.

Just my 2 cents.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> #2  I find the bottom rack to be too hot, regardless of whether the water pan is in or not, but worse with the pan out. Therefore I never use mine without the Water pan in. If I had to use the bottom rack, I would rotate the stuff on that rack with another.
> 
> Bear


What Bear said here ... ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 

Only one time have I ever had to use all 4 racks and I did as Bear said and that is to rotate. I was smoking some "Jeff Phillips Camp Fire Chicken" which take 2 hrs @ 250*. At the end of one hr, I put the bottom shelf contents on the top shelf and the top shelf contents on the bottom shelf and all came out perfect.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Brickguy221 said:


> I have some OAK, but haven't tried it yet. My youngest Son in CA said he loves OAK.
> 
> What is the best thing to try just straight OAK on to see what it does for my taste?
> 
> Ditto for ALDER. I have never tried it either. Does it go well just using straight ALDER on anything?


I love Oak with beef. Chuckies (chuck roasts) or beef ribs would be great.

Pretty sure Alder is the go to for smoked salmon. I've never used just straight alder on anything though that I can recall.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> I've had that experience of them not answering sometimes also. Then another time, they will. One time early this year, I wrote 5 times over 4 weeks before I got a response, and her excuse was that it was the first of the year and she was too busy to respond. Since that time though, she has been pretty good "most of the time".  There was one woman (I won't mention her name) that almost  always answered the Emails when they did answer, but the last couple times, a different woman answered. I have to communicate by Email becasue I am hearing impaired enough that I can't hear well enough on the phone, but do great face to face in person.



I finally received a reply from Masterbuilt.  The email question I asked was:  "assuming  I choose NOT to use water in the the water bowl, is it still necessary to keep the empty bowl in place for better heat distribution"?

Here is their reply below.....as you can see, they did not answer the question so I am still not convinced the water pan is always necessary.
Dennis

Good Afternoon,

Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt, and I apologize about the inconveniences that you are experiencing.  We recommend leaving the water bowl in place, because if you smoke with a food that has a lot of moisture the water bowl will catch some of the grease.

If you have any other questions please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I finally received a reply from Masterbuilt. The email question I asked was: "assuming I choose NOT to use water in the the water bowl, is it still necessary to keep the empty bowl in place for better heat distribution"?
> 
> Here is their reply below.....as you can see, they did not answer the question so I am still not convinced the water pan is always necessary.
> Dennis
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt, and I apologize about the inconveniences that you are experiencing. We recommend leaving the water bowl in place, because if you smoke with a food that has a lot of moisture the water bowl will catch some of the grease.
> 
> If you have any other questions please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


Pretty much what it says in some of their Owners Manuals:

*Place water bowl onto lower bracket*

*inside smoker.*

*Place drip tray inside smoker below*

*heating element as shown.*

*Note: Water bowl must always be in*

*place during smoking process, even*

*if there is no water or other liquid in*

*bowl. Bowl will prevent food from*

*dripping onto wood chips.*


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I finally received a reply from Masterbuilt. The email question I asked was: "assuming I choose NOT to use water in the the water bowl, is it still necessary to keep the empty bowl in place for better heat distribution"?
> 
> Here is their reply below.....as you can see, they did not answer the question so I am still not convinced the water pan is always necessary.
> Dennis
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt, and I apologize about the inconveniences that you are experiencing. We recommend leaving the water bowl in place, because if you smoke with a food that has a lot of moisture the water bowl will catch some of the grease.
> 
> If you have any other questions please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


This just validates what some of us have said: we use the foiled over water pan as a grease catcher. Interesting that they said nothing about it being integral to heat disbursement. Perhaps some of us have been wrong on that point. Or the CSR gave an incomplete answer, which is always a possibility.


----------



## dennispfaff

Yes, I guess they assume we are using chips, and not the AMNPS.  I have been smoking lots of things in a 9x13 foil pan on top of cooking 8x10 cooking grates.  Got this from Bear's prime rib and chicken thigh recipe - in-a-pan.  I'm doing another leg of lamb tomorrow that way, in fact.  Don't need the water pan for drippings. 
Dennis


----------



## vfl57

I'm hoping to have a chance to put my smokers together today. I'm also hoping to season them if I have time. I haven't had a chance to look at the instructions on how to do so yet, but I'm assuming since I have the AMNPS my instructions will be different and I'll have to season the AMNPS as well. I'd appreciate any tips/tricks and instructions on what I should do and how you guys seasoned yours. Should I save the pellets I got with the AMNPS or do I need to use them to season the smoker? Also is there a time period I should wait before I decide to smoke something in it or does it not make a difference (like is it better if I smoke something right away after seasoning it or wait a few days or week or something like that)? Also I've read on here that using heavy duty aluminum foil is essential. Do you foil before each use or is it more of a once it's foiled you keep it there? Also where do I have to foil? Sorry if these are stupid questions, I'm brand new to the smoking world and know you guys have a lot of experience and I want to learn to limit my mistakes. Thanks guys!


----------



## candurin

If you have a grill.  You can throw the amnps on there for 30 minutes or so to burn off any oils.  Or you can just as easily put it in the MES during the initial two hours at 275.  Then I would take it out, let it cool for a few minutes and then light it with pellets (any variety) and let it smoke during the last 45 minutes at 275 (as per instructions included with smoker).  My 2.5 BT seasoned perfectly with the AMNPS.

I foiled the water pan, shield that covers the wood chip tray and the bottom grease pan.  I also foiled the grease cup underneath the smoker (yeah, I'm anal).  I leave the foil on there until it gets nasty.  Then remove and replace.


----------



## dr k

VFL57 said:


> I'm hoping to have a chance to put my smokers together today. I'm also hoping to season them if I have time. I haven't had a chance to look at the instructions on how to do so yet, but I'm assuming since I have the AMNPS my instructions will be different and I'll have to season the AMNPS as well. I'd appreciate any tips/tricks and instructions on what I should do and how you guys seasoned yours. Should I save the pellets I got with the AMNPS or do I need to use them to season the smoker? Also is there a time period I should wait before I decide to smoke something in it or does it not make a difference (like is it better if I smoke something right away after seasoning it or wait a few days or week or something like that)? Also I've read on here that using heavy duty aluminum foil is essential. Do you foil before each use or is it more of a once it's foiled you keep it there? Also where do I have to foil? Sorry if these are stupid questions, I'm brand new to the smoking world and know you guys have a lot of experience and I want to learn to limit my mistakes. Thanks guys!


The booklet that came with the AMNPS said you can wash with soap and water to remove the oil, which I did.  I replace the foil in the water pan after a pool of grease is visible (1-3 smokes) and less with the drip pan. 

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

I have a question about smoking anything with the vent CLOSED vs. OPEN in the MES, usind the AMNPS.  
1.  First of all, would the pellets in the TUBE or 5x8 tray stay lit with the chip loader door out?  
2.  If so, would it produce too much smoke into the meat flavor?

I have always smoked with the vent open, but curious if anyone has smoked with it closed, and the result if so.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I have a question about smoking anything with the vent CLOSED vs. OPEN in the MES, usind the AMNPS.
> 1. First of all, would the pellets in the TUBE or 5x8 tray stay lit with the chip loader door out?
> 2. If so, would it produce too much smoke into the meat flavor?
> 
> I have always smoked with the vent open, but curious if anyone has smoked with it closed, and the result if so.
> Dennis


I never mess with my Chip Dumper, because I never had a problem keeping the AMNPS lit, so I can't help you with your first 2 questions.

As for your last question, closing the vent will stop the AMNPS from smoking & put it out.

It will also create a Nasty tasting smoke before it goes out.

I only close my top vent when preheating, and when not in use----And sometimes when just heating without smoke.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I have a question about smoking anything with the vent CLOSED vs. OPEN in the MES, usind the AMNPS.
> 1. First of all, would the pellets in the TUBE or 5x8 tray stay lit with the chip loader door out?
> 2. If so, would it produce too much smoke into the meat flavor?
> 
> I have always smoked with the vent open, but curious if anyone has smoked with it closed, and the result if so.
> Dennis


1. The pellets in the TUBE or 5x8 tray will stay lit with the chip loader out. In fact it will increase the smoke a bit as I found out it would the last time I smoked ribs. I wanted some extra smoke the first hr with the weak smoking Jack Daniels pellets, so I tried leaving it out the first hr and it worked, then put it back in at the pulled out position of 2" and dump side turned down. 

2. On the weak smoking JD pellets, no. On something like Mesquite or Hickory on a long term smoke, I don't know, but on short term, I tried it two weeks ago for 30 minutes on two Tri-Tips before putting the chip loader back in to 2" out and dump side down and it wasn't too strong, not for me anyhow.

The smoke from pellets is weaker than the smoke from wood chips. To date I haven't had any problem with over smoking with pellets, but I have had a problem over smoking with wood chips at times in the past.

3. I used to run the vent 1/2 open on my Gen 2.0, but run it wide open on my new BT Gen 2.5. I only close it when not in use. I don't even close it when pre-heating as I have tried it both ways, open and closed, and couldn't tell any difference in the time it took the smoker to heat up.


----------



## floridasteve

I have found that there is a substantial difference in the various temp readings from grate to grate with the vent open vs closed (as far as I can close it with probe wires passing through).  A lot more even when vent is nearly closed.  I smoke with the tube in dump position and two inches out.  My tray is placed over the center hole, elevated about 2 1/2 inches. I start with vent open for first 30 minutes or so, then close it down.  Works fine for me, but your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Yes, I guess they assume we are using chips, and not the AMNPS. I have been smoking lots of things in a 9x13 foil pan on top of cooking 8x10 cooking grates. Got this from Bear's prime rib and chicken thigh recipe - in-a-pan. I'm doing another leg of lamb tomorrow that way, in fact. Don't need the water pan for drippings.
> Dennis


But what we've now learned is that Masterbuilt doesn't consider the water pan integral to using the smoker. This means that one should feel free to remove it (as a number of guys have done) but to take into account more heat will rise up in a straight line than before so temperature adjustments and temp probe re-positioning mostly likely will need to be done. But now we know leaving the water pan out will not hurt the smoker or invalidate the warranty.

I think someone posted in the past--could've been Bear, I don't know--that Masterbuilt doesn't recommend using the AMNPS. I guess that would include any of Todd's smokers. So, MS recommendations don't always mean anything.


----------



## vfl57

I finally got a chance to use my smokers today! I'll tell you what, it was a long ass day lol. I got up at 6am was at the butcher at 7 when they opened and am just now finishing cleaning everything. I preseasoned my smokers today too and after I finished preseasoning them I did spare ribs in one and chicken legs/wings in the other. They both took a lot longer than I had anticipated. I had read that the chicken should only take about an hour and it took over 2 hours and I did the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but after the last hour was done the ribs still weren't to temperature. I actually cooked them an extra 2 hours and they barely were up to temperature at that point but I took them off anyway because it was already past 9:00pm and I was exhausted and still had a lot to do. The Mavericks 733 are great but definately have a small learning curve. The AMNPS was amazing. The only problem I ran into was in both smokers once the pellets reached the first bend they stopped smoking and I had to relight them. The chicken came out absolutely amazing. The ribs tasted good but I really needed them to cook longer because they were nowhere near fall off the bone tender. In fact one of them was really chewy still. I can't for the life of me figure out why though because I did everything I should have and I even cooked them an extra 2 hours longer than I was supposed to because they weren't at temperature. As far as cleaning the MES goes does anyone have suggestions for how to quickly clean the window? I got it clean but it took forever. Also, do you guys foil the top of your heat element? I had a lot drip onto it and I couldn't really get it cleaned. The AMNPS also says not to let anything drip onto it. How do you guys do that since you can't foil the racks and the AMNPS sits under the bottom rack? Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


----------



## rhaugle

VFL57 said:


> The ribs tasted good but I really needed them to cook longer because they were nowhere near fall off the bone tender. In fact one of them was really chewy still. I can't for the life of me figure out why though because I did everything I should have and I even cooked them an extra 2 hours longer than I was supposed to because they weren't at temperature.


Did you remember to take the membrane off? I'm not sure how much this affects "done-ness" as I'm very new to BBQ still, but I know this can be a problem if you're not use to it. Also, did you wrap the ribs? You can look up a couple methods called the 3-2-1- or 2-2-1.. Basically, the first number (2 or 3) means that many hours on the rack, the 2nd number (2) means wrap them in foil for 2 hours (you can put things like butter, honey, brown sugar... in the foil with the meat to help them stay moist!), and the last number (1) means back on the rack for an hour. Some people will use these rules, some will just do 4 hours straight on the racks. 

Again, I'm a rookies rookie. Just some things I've picked up from reading so far.


----------



## Bearcarver

VFL57 said:


> Also, do you guys foil the top of your heat element? I had a lot drip onto it and I couldn't really get it cleaned. The AMNPS also says not to let anything drip onto it. How do you guys do that since you can't foil the racks and the AMNPS sits under the bottom rack? Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


You can put foil above your AMNPS and above your heating element if you want.

You just can't cover a whole rack or a big percentage of it. There has to be spaces for the heat to get through---You can't trap the heat with foil, pans, or anything else.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

VFL57 said:


> I finally got a chance to use my smokers today! I'll tell you what, it was a long ass day lol. I got up at 6am was at the butcher at 7 when they opened and am just now finishing cleaning everything. I preseasoned my smokers today too and after I finished preseasoning them I did spare ribs in one and chicken legs/wings in the other. They both took a lot longer than I had anticipated. I had read that the chicken should only take about an hour and it took over 2 hours and I did the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but after the last hour was done the ribs still weren't to temperature. I actually cooked them an extra 2 hours and they barely were up to temperature at that point but I took them off anyway because it was already past 9:00pm and I was exhausted and still had a lot to do. The Mavericks 733 are great but definately have a small learning curve. The AMNPS was amazing. The only problem I ran into was in both smokers once the pellets reached the first bend they stopped smoking and I had to relight them. The chicken came out absolutely amazing. The ribs tasted good but I really needed them to cook longer because they were nowhere near fall off the bone tender. In fact one of them was really chewy still. I can't for the life of me figure out why though because I did everything I should have and I even cooked them an extra 2 hours longer than I was supposed to because they weren't at temperature. As far as cleaning the MES goes does anyone have suggestions for how to quickly clean the window? I got it clean but it took forever. Also, do you guys foil the top of your heat element? I had a lot drip onto it and I couldn't really get it cleaned. The AMNPS also says not to let anything drip onto it. How do you guys do that since you can't foil the racks and the AMNPS sits under the bottom rack? Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!



I foil the heating element for sure.
As for cleaning the window and door seal...I use two things:  Easy Off oven cleaner (No Fume -BLUE cap), and then a spray bottle of Vinegar.  Use paper towels with these two chemicals right after your smoke is finished and it will be no problem 
I also foil the drip water pan and place the AMNPS under the pan therefore nothing can drip on it.  
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

VFL57 said:


> I finally got a chance to use my smokers today! I'll tell you what, it was a long ass day lol. I got up at 6am was at the butcher at 7 when they opened and am just now finishing cleaning everything. I preseasoned my smokers today too and after I finished preseasoning them I did spare ribs in one and chicken legs/wings in the other. They both took a lot longer than I had anticipated. I had read that the chicken should only take about an hour and it took over 2 hours and I did the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but after the last hour was done the ribs still weren't to temperature. I actually cooked them an extra 2 hours and they barely were up to temperature at that point but I took them off anyway because it was already past 9:00pm and I was exhausted and still had a lot to do. The Mavericks 733 are great but definately have a small learning curve. The AMNPS was amazing. The only problem I ran into was in both smokers once the pellets reached the first bend they stopped smoking and I had to relight them. The chicken came out absolutely amazing. The ribs tasted good but I really needed them to cook longer because they were nowhere near fall off the bone tender. In fact one of them was really chewy still. I can't for the life of me figure out why though because I did everything I should have and I even cooked them an extra 2 hours longer than I was supposed to because they weren't at temperature. As far as cleaning the MES goes does anyone have suggestions for how to quickly clean the window? I got it clean but it took forever. Also, do you guys foil the top of your heat element? I had a lot drip onto it and I couldn't really get it cleaned. The AMNPS also says not to let anything drip onto it. How do you guys do that since you can't foil the racks and the AMNPS sits under the bottom rack? Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


What temperature were you smoking your ribs at? I smoke mine @ 230* - 235*, (shelf temperature not controller temperature) on baby backs and St Louis Style, When there is approx 1/4" of bone showing, This takes approx 3 - 3 1/4 hrs. I then moisten them with water or apple juice, wrap them in foil and put back in for another 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hrs. I then take them out, let them sit 15 minutes or so and then slice them with an electric knife very carefully in order to keep them from falling of the bone. Other wise they will fall off the bone. My method can be  described as 3 1/4 - 1 1/4 ... or ... 3 - 1 1/2.

If I would try to put mine back in for an hour after unwrapping them, they would fall off the bone trying to put them back in.


----------



## vfl57

Thanks for all the answers guys! To answer your questions I did the 3-2-1 method with my ribs (except I added an extra 2 hours at the end because they still weren't to temperature). 
I set my MES to 225 but my maverick was showing it was actually running around 230. I also did take the membrane off. When I took the foil off the ribs they were really juicy I took that juice and brushed it back over the ribs before putting them back on the racks. I just don't understand why it took so much longer than it was supposed to and they still weren't fall off the bone and were kind of chewy.


----------



## mummel

Do you remove the foil completely in the final stage?


----------



## vfl57

mummel said:


> Do you remove the foil completely in the final stage?


Yea. I did 3 hours with no foil then 2 hours with foil then I took the foil off and planned on cooking them another hour but at the end of that hour they still weren't to temperature so I continued to cook them until they reached temp and that was an additional 2 hours. So in total they cooked for 8 hours and they still weren't fall off the bone they were still pretty chewey.


----------



## Bearcarver

VFL57 said:


> Thanks for all the answers guys! To answer your questions I did the 3-2-1 method with my ribs (except I added an extra 2 hours at the end because they still weren't to temperature).
> I set my MES to 225 but *my maverick was showing it was actually running around 230.* I also did take the membrane off. When I took the foil off the ribs they were really juicy I took that juice and brushed it back over the ribs before putting them back on the racks.* I just don't understand why it took so much longer than it was supposed to and they still weren't fall off the bone and were kind of chewy.*


Where exactly did you have the Maverick smoker temp probe in regards to your Ribs?

Bear


----------



## vfl57

Bearcarver said:


> Where exactly did you have the Maverick smoker temp probe in regards to your Ribs?
> 
> 
> Bear



I did 2 racks of ribs. I put one rack of ribs on the top rack of the MES and the 2nd rack of ribs directly below it on the 2nd rack of the MES. I used both Maverick probes. I ran them through the top vent down to the racks in the smoker. The first probe I had connected to the center of the smoker rack on the top shelf and the second probe I had connected to the center of the rack of ribs on the 2nd shelf.


----------



## rhaugle

20150823_193558.jpg



__ rhaugle
__ Aug 24, 2015






Finally convinced my wife to let me get one! I've read through almost every post on this thread and here's what I remember...

1)The back right corner is a hot spot... avoid.

2) I have to add chips about every 20 minutes for the first hour and a half for smoke.

3) foil over everything below the last rack.

4) Best place to smoke is the 2nd rack, then 1st rack, then 3rd rack. Dont use bottom unless HAVE TO. at which point, switch the top and bottom half way through smoke.

5) Leave top vent fully open during smoke

6) Use Bears system for startup/warming (I have it written down at home, dont recall off hand, something like for 225 set to 210, let it go past and settle at 210, then warm to 225.

7) Use 20 hours as my cook time, and count backwards from there (thanks again, Bear)

8) no water, but keep the pan in, and foiled. 

What else am I missing here?

Also, when not is use, the smoker will be sitting about 10' back under a covered patio, do I need to get a cover for the smoker ? I live in Houston, so its humid all but about 3 months of the year. I do not have an AMPS yet, so will read up on the placement again when I get one. 

Thanks for all the information everyone! Hope I remembered most of it.


----------



## Bearcarver

VFL57 said:


> I did 2 racks of ribs. I put one rack of ribs on the top rack of the MES and the 2nd rack of ribs directly below it on the 2nd rack of the MES. I used both Maverick probes. I ran them through the top vent down to the racks in the smoker. The first probe I had connected to the center of the smoker rack on the top shelf and the second probe I had connected to the center of the rack of ribs on the 2nd shelf.


Not sure what you mean by "connected", but the probes shouldn't touch any metal, like the rack itself.

This is how I balance the heat from left to right in my MES 40.

A Maverick probe on each side, and my adjustable heat deflector below.

​Notice how the probes stick through the rack & hang without touching anything. I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them.

Then the meat goes on that rack when I'm only using one rack.

If you use the top rack too, it will be slightly lower heat, and the third rack would be a bit higher.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1562.jpg.html


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle,

Mine sits back only about 5' or 6' from the overhang of my roof, so I use a cover because rain and snow can blow in on it.

You probably get more wind than we do, because when I was stationed at Ft Hood, my Texas Buddies told me the only thing between Texas & North Dakota was 3 strands of Barb Wire and a Picket Fence!!

Bear


----------



## dr k

VFL57 said:


> I did 2 racks of ribs. I put one rack of ribs on the top rack of the MES and the 2nd rack of ribs directly below it on the 2nd rack of the MES. I used both Maverick probes. I ran them through the top vent down to the racks in the smoker. The first probe I had connected to the center of the smoker rack on the top shelf and the second probe I had connected to the center of the rack of ribs on the 2nd shelf.


I found cooking the whole spare slab without removing the flap, rib tips and the smaller ribs (to square up the main ribs into St. Louis cut) takes a little longer to smoke. The last spare rib smoke I did, I did not separate the rib tips etc. It almost covered the.entire rack (second level from.the top.)  I will use the top and second racks next time for more even heat circulation. And this was just one (huge) rack of spares.


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure what you mean by "connected", but the probes shouldn't touch any metal, like the rack itself.
> 
> This is how I balance the heat from left to right in my MES 40.
> A Maverick probe on each side, and my adjustable heat deflector below.
> ​Notice how the probes stick through the rack & hang without touching anything. I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them.
> Then the meat goes on that rack when I'm only using one rack.
> If you use the top rack too, it will be slightly lower heat, and the third rack would be a bit higher.




Bear, I understand the deflector on the right side, but what is the cut off pan on the left do?


----------



## mummel

And get an AMPS!


----------



## daricksta

VFL57 said:


> I finally got a chance to use my smokers today! I'll tell you what, it was a long ass day lol. I got up at 6am was at the butcher at 7 when they opened and am just now finishing cleaning everything. I preseasoned my smokers today too and after I finished preseasoning them I did spare ribs in one and chicken legs/wings in the other. They both took a lot longer than I had anticipated. I had read that the chicken should only take about an hour and it took over 2 hours and I did the 3-2-1 method with the ribs but after the last hour was done the ribs still weren't to temperature. I actually cooked them an extra 2 hours and they barely were up to temperature at that point but I took them off anyway because it was already past 9:00pm and I was exhausted and still had a lot to do. The Mavericks 733 are great but definately have a small learning curve. The AMNPS was amazing. The only problem I ran into was in both smokers once the pellets reached the first bend they stopped smoking and I had to relight them. The chicken came out absolutely amazing. The ribs tasted good but I really needed them to cook longer because they were nowhere near fall off the bone tender. In fact one of them was really chewy still. I can't for the life of me figure out why though because I did everything I should have and I even cooked them an extra 2 hours longer than I was supposed to because they weren't at temperature. As far as cleaning the MES goes does anyone have suggestions for how to quickly clean the window? I got it clean but it took forever. Also, do you guys foil the top of your heat element? I had a lot drip onto it and I couldn't really get it cleaned. The AMNPS also says not to let anything drip onto it. How do you guys do that since you can't foil the racks and the AMNPS sits under the bottom rack? Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


I just smoked 3 racks of St. Louis ribs yesterday. I put them on the top 3 racks with temp probes from my ET-733 on the 1st & 2nd racks. The probe on rack 2 was on the right side in the back and the one on rack 1 was in the rear on the left side. I found that overall rack 2 was anywhere from the same temp as rack 1 to about 10 degrees hotter. It varied over the smoke. I cooked them between 225°-245°. The set point was 235° but the controller bounced around a little but only during the heatup cycle. Otherwise my MES is pretty stable when it comes to maintaining the set point. I love the ET-733 because it accurately should be the temp changes between the 2 racks. I used a combo of hickory and apple wood pellets. The ribs on rack 3 were a lot smokier than the ribs on rack 1, with rack 2 having nice smoke. I brushed on Stubbs Sweet Heat BBQ sauce at the beginning of the last half hour and then again after I placed them on the serving platter but after I took this photo.

Anyway, I smoked the 3 ribs this way: racks 1 & 3 were cooked using 3-2-1. I didn't add any foil juice at all. The ribs on rack 2 were cooked unfoiled. When you look at the photo the ribs are laid out as they were in the smoker, rack 1 on top, rack 2, then rack 3. In my opinion rack 2 came out looking the best but they were all cooked perfectly except the bark was softest on rack 1. 













P1020254.JPG



__ daricksta
__ Aug 24, 2015






The ribs were all fall off the bone done. In fact, a few bones from a couple of the racks fell off during cooking. I might have taken off some connective tissue in excess of the membrane. I was going after a bit of tug when you bite into the ribs but I still "overcook" them a bit, I guess. No matter, they were all tender and very juicy.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> What temperature were you smoking your ribs at? I smoke mine @ 230* - 235*, (shelf temperature not controller temperature) on baby backs and St Louis Style, When there is approx 1/4" of bone showing, This takes approx 3 - 3 1/4 hrs. I then moisten them with water or apple juice, wrap them in foil and put back in for another 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hrs. I then take them out, let them sit 15 minutes or so and then slice them with an electric knife very carefully in order to keep them from falling of the bone. Other wise they will fall off the bone. My method can be  described as 3 1/4 - 1 1/4 ... or ... 3 - 1 1/2.
> 
> If I would try to put mine back in for an hour after unwrapping them, they would fall off the bone trying to put them back in.


When I talk about 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, I'm actually doing the same thing as you. It may be longer at certain points because I was too busy to go out to the smoker and perhaps shorter on that last hour if I feel the cooking time has gone on longer than I wanted it to. Smoking isn't an exact science and that's partly what's fun about it.


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> Rhaugle,
> 
> Mine sits back only about 5' or 6' from the overhang of my roof, so I use a cover because rain and snow can blow in on it.
> 
> You probably get more wind than we do, because when I was stationed at Ft Hood, my Texas Buddies told me the only thing between Texas & North Dakota was 3 strands of Barb Wire and a Picket Fence!!
> 
> Bear


And Humidity! I've lived in both areas also. I'll take ND summers and TX winters! When I was in college, I could ice skate to class....  

So you think I'm ok without a cover? I'll probably end up getting one eventually, when I find one thats not $60. Did you notice any thing else I missed in my initial list? I know I'll have to mess around with the smoker to get the hang of it, but dont want to miss any BIG steps or issues.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> Bear, I understand the deflector on the right side, but what is the cut off pan on the left do?


That's just a foil pan cut in half & put in upside down over my AMNPS. 

I find it the best size & shape for a slanted roof to keep drips off my AMNPS.

Bear


Rhaugle said:


> And Humidity! I've lived in both areas also. I'll take ND summers and TX winters! When I was in college, I could ice skate to class....
> 
> So you think I'm ok without a cover? I'll probably end up getting one eventually, when I find one thats not $60. Did you notice any thing else I missed in my initial list? I know I'll have to mess around with the smoker to get the hang of it, but dont want to miss any BIG steps or issues.
> 
> Thanks


You covered a bunch of good things!! Quite a list.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You were going on memory on that start-up method, but you were still close.  The point there is to set it about 20° lower than you want to have it set. Then when it over-runs your setting & peaks, move your setting to just a couple degrees under where it peaked at. Then you can gradually work it to where you want it after that, a couple degrees at a time. This should eliminate the big up & down over-run cycling.

Keep up the good work!!

Bear


----------



## vfl57

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure what you mean by "connected", but the probes shouldn't touch any metal, like the rack itself.
> 
> This is how I balance the heat from left to right in my MES 40.
> A Maverick probe on each side, and my adjustable heat deflector below.
> ​Notice how the probes stick through the rack & hang without touching anything. I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them.
> Then the meat goes on that rack when I'm only using one rack.
> If you use the top rack too, it will be slightly lower heat, and the third rack would be a bit higher.


Thanks for showing that pic. I guess I had the probes wrong. I had one pretty much resting on the top rack and the other one sticking in the center of the ribs on the 2nd shelf. Atleast I'll know for next time! Thanks for your help!


----------



## vfl57

Do you guys have any thoughts/advice and how to's on smoking pulled pork, ribs and chicken in advance? I am having a fantasy football draft party at my house on Sunday and I wanted to do a couple boston butts, maybe some ribs and I loved the way the chicken turned out so I want to do that as well. I know the butts will take a really long time to cook and I don't want to pull an all nighter, so I was thinking about getting up early on Saturday morning and smoking them so they would be done and I would only have to heat them up on Sunday. To reheat it the next day would I put it back in the smoker or put it in the oven? How long does it normally take to get them back to being hot? Also do I sauce them when they are done on Sat or just wait until Sunday? Same questions about ribs and chicken. Or do you guys think I should just season and brine the chicken on Saturday and then smoke them on Sunday since they only take a few hours of cooking time? I'm not sure how the chicken would be reheated. Thanks again for everyones help it really is appreciated.


----------



## floridasteve

Scroll up a couple of posts until you find one by bearcarver.  In his signature below the post, just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> You were going on memory on that start-up method, but you were still close.  The point there is to set it about 20° lower than you want to have it set. Then when it over-runs your setting & peaks, move your setting to just a couple degrees under where it peaked at. Then you can gradually work it to where you want it after that, a couple degrees at a time. This should eliminate the big up & down over-run cycling.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!
> 
> Bear


On the new Bluetooths when setting the temperature to start, the temperature moves in 5* increments and not 1* like on my old Gen 2.0. So far, I have been overly successful by starting my starting temp at 5* below what I want the final temp to be. In other words, If I want the final temp on the controller to be 235*, I set it at 230*. It will then over-run this temp the first time to approx 238*-239* at which time I bump up the set point to 235*.

It will then drop to 227*-228* and climb back to 235* and over run to 240*-241*, drop to 229*, back up to 235* and over run to 240*-241* and cycle perfectly between these temperatures from that point on.


----------



## candurin

So, why can't the temp just be set at desired set point?  Won't the unit eventually equillibrate?  How much time is being saved?  I had set mine to desired temp for the 5 smokes I've done and it has been spot on (1-2 degrees off from my maverick) shortly after preheat.


----------



## mummel

My MES temps are less than desireable.  I range between 210F and 250F when set at 220F.  That's quite a range.....  The +-5F changes also make it complicated (1F increments would be much more useful).  The startup temp & overrun issue is also really annoying but there are workarounds.

Love my MES but just saying.  Masterbuilt needs to fix this crap in Gen3.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> My MES temps are less than desireable.  I range between 210F and 250F when set at 220F.  That's quite a range.....  The +-5F changes also make it complicated (1F increments would be much more useful).  The startup temp & overrun issue is also really annoying but there are workarounds.
> 
> Love my MES but just saying.  Masterbuilt needs to fix this crap in Gen3.



I noticed that if you mess with the chip loader it affects the smoker temp a little.  I had mine pulled out half way for additional ventilation for the AMNPS (per Todd's recommendation), but when I closed it the smoker temp went up a bit.  After the pellets get going, I don't think the chip loader needs to be out.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> On the new Bluetooths when setting the temperature to start, the temperature moves in 5* increments and not 1* like on my old Gen 2.0. So far, I have been overly successful by starting my starting temp at 5* below what I want the final temp to be. In other words, If I want the final temp on the controller to be 235*, I set it at 230*. It will then over-run this temp the first time to approx 238*-239* at which time I bump up the set point to 235*.
> 
> It will then drop to 227*-228* and climb back to 235* and over run to 240*-241*, drop to 229*, back up to 235* and over run to 240*-241* and cycle perfectly between these temperatures from that point on.


Sounds like yours is doing about the same as mine.

Bear


candurin said:


> So, why can't the temp just be set at desired set point? Won't the unit eventually equillibrate? How much time is being saved? I had set mine to desired temp for the 5 smokes I've done and it has been spot on (1-2 degrees off from my maverick) shortly after preheat.


They're all different, and it sounds like yours is one of the best.

Some of them seem to over-run by 30° to as much as 50° on the start-up run.

Then if you just leave it alone it will over-run on the valley by 30°.

And 30° again on the peak, and again & again, and again for a long time.

The method I showed was designed to clean that mess up and get it stabilized in a short time.

Yours sounds like it doesn't have that problem, and doesn't need the method.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like yours is doing about the same as mine.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> They're all different, and it sounds like yours is one of the best.
> Some of them seem to over-run by 30° to as much as 50° on the start-up run.
> Then if you just leave it alone it will over-run on the valley by 30°.
> And 30° again on the peak, and again & again, and again for a long time.
> The method I showed was designed to clean that mess up and get it stabilized in a short time.
> 
> Yours sounds like it doesn't have that problem, and doesn't need the method.
> 
> Bear



My 2.5  pretty much works like candurin's.  I pick a set temp and leave it alone and it eventually levels out to that temp +/- 1 or 2 degrees.

By the way, I finally got away from using the foil pans for smoking.  I am now convinced putting the food directly on a rack with the foiled water pan below produces the best results.  
Dennis


----------



## floridasteve

My overruns are acceptable. My problem is that to keep my racks at 225, I have to set my temp at 250.  Not a problem unless you want tosmoke at 270.


----------



## candurin

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like yours is doing about the same as mine.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> They're all different, and it sounds like yours is one of the best.
> Some of them seem to over-run by 30° to as much as 50° on the start-up run.
> Then if you just leave it alone it will over-run on the valley by 30°.
> And 30° again on the peak, and again & again, and again for a long time.
> The method I showed was designed to clean that mess up and get it stabilized in a short time.
> 
> Yours sounds like it doesn't have that problem, and doesn't need the method.
> 
> Bear



It wouldn't be fair of me to take that title :)

But, I do know I have seen some spikes up to 15-20 degrees.  But it evens out within 10-15 minutes of preheating and then stays solid thereafter.  Once it's set, even after opening the door keeps it within a few degrees of set point while auto re-adjusting.

Do any of with issues you ever get a decent ± swing or is always so drastic?


----------



## mummel

At startup, my MES reads 180F when my Mav hits 225F.  If I recall correctly, if I leave it so my MES reads 225F, the overrun runs into 300F+.  So you really have to baby the startup temps.  Thanks to Bear's guide I can work around this.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> My MES temps are less than desireable.  I range between 210F and 250F when set at 220F.  That's quite a range.....  The +-5F changes also make it complicated (1F increments would be much more useful).  The startup temp & overrun issue is also really annoying but there are workarounds.
> 
> Love my MES but just saying.  Masterbuilt needs to fix this crap in Gen3.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> My MES temps are less than desireable.  I range between 210F and 250F when set at 220F.  That's quite a range.....  The +-5F changes also make it complicated (1F increments would be much more useful).  The startup temp & overrun issue is also really annoying but there are workarounds.
> 
> Love my MES but just saying.  Masterbuilt needs to fix this crap in Gen3.


I didn't realize till today that the MES BT controllers are in five degree increments.  MB has three digital smokers, with three different vent locations, with different MES temp sensor/shut off sensor locations and different chip tray/housing setups that heat differently, making things frustrating.  Well, MB got it half right with a tethered probe for meat to go anywhere in the smoker.  What about a MES temp sensor just like our MAV's that can go anywhere?  MB would only need to add a paragraph in the manual next to the MES meat therm info, telling people that for optimal results the temp of your smoker should be at food level so clip the MES  heat sensor on the rack next to the food.  If using two racks, then clip it on the bottom of the two racks, or with three racks clip it on the center rack.  That would probably be too expensive because they would have to be replaceable etc.  Finding problems is easy.  It's the solutions.  So before MB does an moveable heat sensor I think all MES smokers can handle a heat deflector.  My 40" GEN 1 with the right rear heat element, then going up the right back wall past the temp sensor to the right rear vent would over heat the right side of the smoker if I didn't deflect the heat.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure what you mean by "connected", but the probes shouldn't touch any metal, like the rack itself.
> 
> This is how I balance the heat from left to right in my MES 40.
> 
> A Maverick probe on each side, and my adjustable heat deflector below.
> 
> ​Notice how the probes stick through the rack & hang without touching anything. I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them.
> 
> Then the meat goes on that rack when I'm only using one rack.
> 
> If you use the top rack too, it will be slightly lower heat, and the third rack would be a bit higher.
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1562.jpg.html


I just proved to myself that the top rack gets the least amount of heat than the other 3. It seems counterintuitive because heat rises but I guess intuition doesn't exist inside a MES. If I'm smoking one piece of meat it always goes on rack 2. Two pieces go on racks 2 & 3. I had to use the top 3 racks on Sunday when I smoked 3 racks of ribs. I never use rack 4. As I posted in my own comment in this thread, my favorite ribs of the 3 was smoked on rack 2.

Bear, is this a photo of you just balancing the heat inside your MES? Where do you typically position the BARBECUE probe when the FOOD probe is inserted in a cut of meat? It that foil pan section on the left protecting the AMNP? What's that folded foil section in the middle of the water pan for? I see the heat deflector on the right there.

I use the metal rack clips to position the ET-733 probes to keep one or both probes sitting just above the racks where I want them. I always position them to the rear of the racks. One goes on the rear left side of one rack and on the rear right side of the other rack if I'm monitoring the smoker temps temps with both probes. If the FOOD probe is inserted in the meat then I just use the rack clip for the BARBECUE probe.

I've discovered that after the MES has been going for about an hour the temps at both racks will either be the same or within 4 degrees of each other. Typically the temp differences will be wider when the controller is in its heating cycle but once that's completed the temps stabilize pretty close. I've seen this happen in smoke after smoke. But then I'm using a MES 30 Gen 1 and it might operate differently than the 40-inchers and differently from the later generations.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I just proved to myself that the top rack gets the least amount of heat than the other 3. It seems counterintuitive because heat rises but I guess intuition doesn't exist inside a MES. If I'm smoking one piece of meat it always goes on rack 2. Two pieces go on racks 2 & 3. I had to use the top 3 racks on Sunday when I smoked 3 racks of ribs. I never use rack 4. As I posted in my own comment in this thread, my favorite ribs of the 3 was smoked on rack 2.
> 
> Bear, is this a photo of you just balancing the heat inside your MES? Where do you typically position the BARBECUE probe when the FOOD probe is inserted in a cut of meat? It that foil pan section on the left protecting the AMNP? What's that folded foil section in the middle of the water pan for? I see the heat deflector on the right there.
> 
> I use the metal rack clips to position the ET-733 probes to keep one or both probes sitting just above the racks where I want them. I always position them to the rear of the racks. One goes on the rear left side of one rack and on the rear right side of the other rack if I'm monitoring the smoker temps temps with both probes. If the FOOD probe is inserted in the meat then I just use the rack clip for the BARBECUE probe.
> 
> I've discovered that after the MES has been going for about an hour the temps at both racks will either be the same or within 4 degrees of each other. Typically the temp differences will be wider when the controller is in its heating cycle but once that's completed the temps stabilize pretty close. I've seen this happen in smoke after smoke. But then I'm using a MES 30 Gen 1 and it might operate differently than the 40-inchers and differently from the later generations.


Rick,

I'll have to answer these questions tomorrow. I'm getting the "Eye".

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Rick,
> 
> I'll have to answer these questions tomorrow. I'm getting the "Eye".
> 
> Bear


I take it the "Eye" is from Mrs. Bear? No married man can withstand the "Eye"...


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I didn't realize till today that the MES BT controllers are in five degree increments.  MB has three digital smokers, with three different vent locations, with different MES temp sensor/shut off sensor locations and different chip tray/housing setups that heat differently, making things frustrating.  Well, MB got it half right with a tethered probe for meat to go anywhere in the smoker.  What about a MES temp sensor just like our MAV's that can go anywhere?  MB would only need to add a paragraph in the manual next to the MES meat therm info, telling people that for optimal results the temp of your smoker should be at food level so clip the MES  heat sensor on the rack next to the food.  If using two racks, then clip it on the bottom of the two racks, or with three racks clip it on the center rack.  That would probably be too expensive because they would have to be replaceable etc.  Finding problems is easy.  It's the solutions.  So before MB does an moveable heat sensor I think all MES smokers can handle a heat deflector.  My 40" GEN 1 with the right rear heat element, then going up the right back wall past the temp sensor to the right rear vent would over heat the right side of the smoker if I didn't deflect the heat.
> 
> -Kurt


I closely monitor the temps in my MES 30 Gen 1 with my ET-733. Disregarding temp overshoots during the heating cycles, when I have a set point of 235° I see on both probe temp displays a temp of 235-239°. The probes are on two different racks, one probe positioned on the rear left, the other on the rear right. During heat up there's about a 10 degree difference between the two. One probe gets up to 251° while the other is at 241°. Other times the temps might drop down to 225-228° so a few times during the smoke I'll raise/lower the controller temp by 5-10 degrees. But time after time I've found that for the most part the temp stabilizes around my set point for hours at a time.

I've written this many times before. I always clean the hi temp cutoff and the temp sensor each time I smoke. I'm convinced that it's because I keep them both clean that I the cooking temp remains stable, give or take 2-5 degrees. Again, we're talking outside of the heating cycles.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I just proved to myself that the top rack gets the least amount of heat than the other 3. *My observation too.* It seems counterintuitive because heat rises but I guess intuition doesn't exist inside a MES. *It's my theory that it's because we have our top vent open 50% to 100%, and some of the heat leaves the area of the top rack more quickly than the rest of the smoker. I never did it but I would imagine if we kept our top vent closed the top rack would be the hottest, because of the fact that heat rises.*  *Also the closer the rack is to the heating element, the more direct heat gets thrown at it, especially in the start-up phase & heating cycle.*  If I'm smoking one piece of meat it always goes on rack 2. *Me Too.* Two pieces go on racks 2 & 3. *I prefer 1 & 2. *  I had to use the top 3 racks on Sunday when I smoked 3 racks of ribs. I never use rack 4. *Me neither*.  As I posted in my own comment in this thread, my favorite ribs of the 3 was smoked on rack 2. *Same here.*
> 
> Bear, is this a photo of you just balancing the heat inside your MES? Where do you typically position the BARBECUE probe when the FOOD probe is inserted in a cut of meat? *Since I now have 2 ET-732s, I usually put the smoker probes the way they are in the picture, so I can monitor both sides of rack #2. *  *When I only had 1 ET-732 I put the smoker probe where the one on the left is in the picture. *  It that foil pan section on the left protecting the AMNP?  *Yes. *  What's that folded foil section in the middle of the water pan for? *The deflector is currently being held up by the little black support. That folded piece of foil pan is another support that is higher than the other one.*  I see the heat deflector on the right there.
> 
> I use the metal rack clips to position the ET-733 probes to keep one or both probes sitting just above the racks where I want them. I always position them to the rear of the racks. One goes on the rear left side of one rack and on the rear right side of the other rack if I'm monitoring the smoker temps temps with both probes. If the FOOD probe is inserted in the meat then I just use the rack clip for the BARBECUE probe.
> 
> I've discovered that after the MES has been going for about an hour the temps at both racks will either be the same or within 4 degrees of each other. Typically the temp differences will be wider when the controller is in its heating cycle but once that's completed the temps stabilize pretty close. I've seen this happen in smoke after smoke. But then I'm using a MES 30 Gen 1 and it might operate differently than the 40-inchers and differently from the later generations. *I would say the MES 40s generally have a bigger temp swing because they have a higher watt element, and the balance from left to right has a greater chance of being worse because of the MES 40 being wider & both units having the heating element on the right side. In other words in order to balance the left to right heat in an MES 40, you have to deflect the heat farther to the left than you have to do with an MES 30.*


*Sorry for the Delay in replying.*

*Bear*


----------



## dennispfaff

Question about the MES heating element:  does it ever have to be cleaned, or is it protected well enough to always project fairly consistent temp readings.
I think my new 2.5 is a 1200 watt.
Dennis


----------



## mummel

I keep chip cover foiled and my water pan in.  No drippings get near the element so I dont need to clean that.  But are you asking about the creosote over time?  I would guess not as it burns away with the heat.  Plus I would be nervous to mess around with the element in case I damage it or pull a wire lose etc.

But let the pros weigh in.  What say you big Bear?


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Question about the MES heating element: does it ever have to be cleaned, or is it protected well enough to always project fairly consistent temp readings.
> I think my new 2.5 is a 1200 watt.
> Dennis


I would say it's pretty well protected, but anything that does manage to drip onto it seems to be burned off pretty quickly from the high heat of the element itself.

I never cleaned my element in over 5 years, but it's not dirty.

Bear


----------



## rhaugle

has anyone used an additional heat deflector in the BT 40 yet? Or is the water pan enough of a deflector for this? I was trying to find bears picture of the bottom of his smoker to reference, but cant seem to find it... talking about the heat deflector over the heating element, not the drip cover over his AMPS


----------



## rhaugle

Screenshot_2015-08-24-18-59-43.png



__ rhaugle
__ Aug 26, 2015






This is from my initial seasoning smoke. My question is with the temp difference in the "Smoker Temp" and the Meat temp...

The meat therm was still in it storage holder on the side of the MES. Is that the reason they are showing the difference in temps? My current Maverick et732 is broken, so I have a new 733 in the mail so the meat therm is the only other thermometer I had to use during the seasoning smoke. Why the difference in temps?


----------



## mummel

Your meat temp should have been hotter because it was probably touching metal in that holder, but who knows.  Test your MES meat probe with ice water and boiling water and then report back.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> *Sorry for the Delay in replying.*
> 
> *Bear*


Hey, you answer when you can. I understand that. Look at you with your two ET-732s! I'd love to have a 2nd ET-733 but have to spend money on other stuff first. Why do you prefer rack 1? I just cooked three SL ribs on Sunday and the ribs cooked on rack 1 had the least amount of firm bark and was cooked slightly less than the other two. Still trying to figure that out. What you said about heat escaping through the top vent make perfect sense since I keep mine 100% open.

Thanks for explaining about the deflector supports. Special thanks for reminding me about the larger wattage heating element in the MES 40. I also forget to account for the larger interior size although I'm aware of it. My little guy gets crowded but makes up for it by being easier to use, I guess.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> Question about the MES heating element: does it ever have to be cleaned, or is it protected well enough to always project fairly consistent temp readings.
> I think my new 2.5 is a 1200 watt.
> Dennis


I have the 800 watt MES 30 Gen 1 and have never cleaned it in the 3+ years I've been using it. Look at this way: how often do you clean the heating elements in your kitchen oven? Yes, they're not exposed to smoke but I bet you use the oven a lot more than you use your smoker.


----------



## candurin

daRicksta said:


> ...but I bet you use the oven a lot more than you use your smoker.



I'd take that bet!!!  I use my smoker way more than my oven (but not more than my grill).

Never cleaned my original 30" analog MES element in over 5 years.  At 1500W that was the cleanest damn thing in the cabinet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> has anyone used an additional heat deflector in the BT 40 yet? Or is the water pan enough of a deflector for this? I was trying to find bears picture of the bottom of his smoker to reference, but cant seem to find it... talking about the heat deflector over the heating element, not the drip cover over his AMPS


I'm not sure, but I think Dr K might have a BT MES 40, and he uses a deflector that surrounds the right side of his water pan.

*ON EDIT: I just saw a pic of Dr K's deflector, and it is also in a Gen #1---Not a BT 40.  Sorry.*

The water pan is not a working heat deflector. Without a deflector the heat runs from the element on the bottom right side, straight up the right side. The water pan does nothing to avoid that. 

My Deflector pushes heat from the right side to the middle of the smoker.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Hey, you answer when you can. I understand that. Look at you with your two ET-732s! I'd love to have a 2nd ET-733 but have to spend money on other stuff first. *Why do you prefer rack 1? I just cooked three SL ribs on Sunday and the ribs cooked on rack 1 had the least amount of firm bark and was cooked slightly less than the other two.* Still trying to figure that out. What you said about heat escaping through the top vent make perfect sense since I keep mine 100% open.
> 
> Thanks for explaining about the deflector supports. Special thanks for reminding me about the larger wattage heating element in the MES 40. I also forget to account for the larger interior size although I'm aware of it. My little guy gets crowded but makes up for it by being easier to use, I guess.


Rack #1 is just my second personal choice, mainly because I think it's less forced direct heat than #3, and more of a surrounding passive heat.

Kinda like the same reason neither of us uses Rack #4, but not near as much of a problem.  This one is just my Opinion, but I've seen some others choose 2 & 1 instead of 2 & 3. All a matter of personal preference.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure what you mean by "connected", but the probes shouldn't touch any metal, like the rack itself.
> 
> This is how I balance the heat from left to right in my MES 40.
> 
> A Maverick probe on each side, and my adjustable heat deflector below.
> 
> ​Notice how the probes stick through the rack & hang without touching anything. I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them.
> 
> Then the meat goes on that rack when I'm only using one rack.
> 
> If you use the top rack too, it will be slightly lower heat, and the third rack would be a bit higher.
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1562.jpg.html


I made RTV silicone pucks in an aluminum tea light candle form that the wax candle comes in.  I just throw a few on the corners of the rack and come up from underneath and punch through the center like in the pic below for a probe holder.  I had to use up the tube of 700*F RTV because it was hardening.  I just cut up the hardened pieces and put them in the mold with the liquid.













CAM00641.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------



## mummel

Why doesnt Masterbuilt have a user on this forum and actively engage psycho level enthusiasts?  For real, we've got to be the best source of innovative ideas.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I made RTV silicone pucks in an aluminum tea light candle form that the wax candle comes in.  I just throw a few on the corners of the rack and come up from underneath and punch through the center like in the pic below for a probe holder.  I had to use up the tube of 700*F RTV because it was hardening.  I just cut up the hardened pieces and put them in the mold with the liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00641.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Aug 26, 2015


I can't quite make it out, Kurt---Any clear close-ups??  Sounds interesting.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Why doesnt Masterbuilt have a user on this forum and actively engage psycho level enthusiasts?  For real, we've got to be the best source of innovative ideas.



They probably monitor it for their lunch hour laughs...


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> I closely monitor the temps in my MES 30 Gen 1 with my ET-733. Disregarding temp overshoots during the heating cycles, when I have a set point of 235° I see on both probe temp displays a temp of 235-239°. The probes are on two different racks, one probe positioned on the rear left, the other on the rear right. During heat up there's about a 10 degree difference between the two. One probe gets up to 251° while the other is at 241°. Other times the temps might drop down to 225-228° so a few times during the smoke I'll raise/lower the controller temp by 5-10 degrees. But time after time I've found that for the most part the temp stabilizes around my set point for hours at a time.
> 
> I've written this many times before. I always clean the hi temp cutoff and the temp sensor each time I smoke. I'm convinced that it's because I keep them both clean that I the cooking temp remains stable, give or take 2-5 degrees. Again, we're talking outside of the heating cycles.


I played with the AMNPS today smoking ABT's.  This is the second smoke with my AMNPS in my 40" Gen 1.  I have found that it will not produce smoke unless the chip loader is pulled out 1/2" so the black flange is barely outside the hole, so there is a crack all around the hole to let in air in the pic below.  No other adjustments.    I counted six holes in the chip tray housing (three in a triangle like in the chip loader and found three holes in a line hidden underneath the triangle holes, looking up from the drip pan.)  It's not in the dump position because it won't turn in this position but it doesn't matter.  With my deflector shown below all corners on the second rack from the top are identical temps except the front left corner at the latch is 12*F cooler (since it's furthest from the heating element and vent.)  All is good. 













CAM00659.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015






With the deflector, heat rises up the door and all walls except the part of the back wall where the MES temp sensor is.  When I baby step my smoker up with Bear's method I then set my MES @ 225*F and the MAV's low is 225*F to a high of 248*, averaging 236*F. 













CAM00577.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I played with the AMNPS today smoking ABT's.  This is the second smoke with my AMNPS in my 40" Gen 1.  I have found that it will not produce smoke unless the chip loader is pulled out 1/2" so the black flange is barely outside the hole, so there is a crack all around the hole to let in air in the pic below.  No other adjustments.    I counted six holes in the chip tray housing (three in a triangle like in the chip loader and found three holes in a line hidden underneath the triangle holes, looking up from the drip pan.)  *It's not in the dump position because it won't turn in this position but it doesn't matter.  *With my deflector shown below all corners on the second rack from the top are identical temps except the front left corner at the latch is 12*F cooler (since it's furthest from the heating element and vent.)  All is good.
> 
> -Kurt


Thanks Kurt,

I'm glad you said you couldn't turn your dumper. I was playing around with mine one time to see what people were talking about, and mine wouldn't turn when part way out. I thought, "Hmmm wonder how they do that", but it didn't matter because my MES 40 Gen #1 does't need any games played with it's parts. I quit playing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> Hey, you answer when you can. I understand that. Look at you with your two ET-732s! I'd love to have a 2nd ET-733 but have to spend money on other stuff first. Why do you prefer rack 1? I just cooked three SL ribs on Sunday and the ribs cooked on rack 1 had the least amount of firm bark and was cooked slightly less than the other two. Still trying to figure that out. What you said about heat escaping through the top vent make perfect sense since I keep mine 100% open.
> 
> Thanks for explaining about the deflector supports. Special thanks for reminding me about the larger wattage heating element in the MES 40. I also forget to account for the larger interior size although I'm aware of it. My little guy gets crowded but makes up for it by being easier to use, I guess.


Some rotate top and third racks when using three racks for even heating.

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221

Dr K said:


> Some rotate top and third racks when using three racks for even heating.
> 
> -Kurt


Yup ... I do that ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When using only one rack, it seems that many on here use the 2nd rack which I assume is the 2nd rack from the top.  I have always used the 3rd rack (3 racks down from the top) when only using a single rack.


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Dr K might have a BT MES 40, and he uses a deflector that surrounds the right side of his water pan.
> 
> *ON EDIT: I just saw a pic of Dr K's deflector, and it is also in a Gen #1---Not a BT 40.  Sorry.*
> 
> The water pan is not a working heat deflector. Without a deflector the heat runs from the element on the bottom right side, straight up the right side. The water pan does nothing to avoid that.
> 
> My Deflector pushes heat from the right side to the middle of the smoker.
> 
> Bear


I have the two 40" GEN 1's and made a flat version of your deflector.  I soldered on the power cord after I sent MB pics and they sent me a new one ( the first one looked as if it was delivered by covered wagon but works perfectly.)  I have the new one tested/seasoned and stored in my spare bedroom.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I can't quite make it out, Kurt---Any clear close-ups??  Sounds interesting.
> 
> Bear


You may have to click on the pic to enlarge it.  The pic below is from a thread I started without much interest.  I usually push the probe through the puck 1" up from underneath the rack so it's at food level.  I just made two more identical to this one.  It doesn't lose it's grip on the probe.  No potatoes or blocks of wood!













CAM00483.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Kurt,
> 
> I'm glad you said you couldn't turn your dumper. I was playing around with mine one time to see what people were talking about, and mine wouldn't turn when part way out. I thought, "Hmmm wonder how they do that", but it didn't matter because my MES 40 Gen #3 does't need any games played with it's parts. I quit playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


You Have a GEN 3?  Is it all glass with the heating element on top and the vent on the bottom with the controller on the left side!?........................... I bet Todd would have a tough time finding a place to put an AMNPS in that one.  Ha Ha

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

Brickguy221 said:


> Yup ... I do that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When using only one rack, it seems that many on here use the 2nd rack which I assume is the 2nd rack from the top.  I have always used the 3rd rack (3 racks down from the top) when only using a single rack.


When I seasoned the smoker I had MAV therms on the third rack (one up from the bottom rack) since the MES sensor was at that level.  I was testing the MES temp sensor and three of my MAV therms next to the MES wall sensor, and all were acceptable at the same location.  I thought the next level higher would allow the smoke to disperse more evenly as well as heat, than where it originates.  The second rack from the top more closely matched the MES temp to the MAV on my 40" GEN 1. It appears to be in the center of the smoker.

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> When I seasoned the smoker I had MAV therms on the third rack (one up from the bottom rack) since the MES sensor was at that level.  I was testing the MES temp sensor and three of my MAV therms next to the MES wall sensor, and all were acceptable at the same location.  I thought the next level higher would allow the smoke to disperse more evenly as well as heat, than where it originates.  The second rack from the top more closely matched the MES temp to the MAV on my 40" GEN 1. It appears to be in the center of the smoker.
> -Kurt



I just took two pictures of the inside of my 40 in BT smoker - one with a close-up shot.  Are either of these 2 things I just now cleaned "heat sensors".  And if so, should they be cleaned often?
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

Dr K said:


> When I seasoned the smoker I had MAV therms on the third rack (one up from the bottom rack) since the MES sensor was at that level.  I was testing the MES temp sensor and three of my MAV therms next to the MES wall sensor, and all were acceptable at the same location.  I thought the next level higher would allow the smoke to disperse more evenly as well as heat, than where it originates.  The second rack from the top more closely matched the MES temp to the MAV on my 40" GEN 1. It appears to be in the center of the smoker.
> 
> -Kurt


I guess I need to try the 2nd rack sometime when using only one rack and see how it works for me in my Smoker.


----------



## dr k

Rhaugle said:


> has anyone used an additional heat deflector in the BT 40 yet? Or is the water pan enough of a deflector for this? I was trying to find bears picture of the bottom of his smoker to reference, but cant seem to find it... talking about the heat deflector over the heating element, not the drip cover over his AMPS


The 40 " Gen 1 right rear heating element, putting heat up the back wall and corner, past the MES temp sensor out the right rear top vent (straight line)  needs heat deflection to the other sides.  If your Mes has a straight line but diagonal heat movement to the vent (along the back wall)  you need to move the deflector to the left and contour the water pan/back wall between the heat element and Mes heat sensor (the path of least resistance.)  It's up to the end user to evenly heat the other walls the electronics aren't on. 

The pic below shows how I resolved my dilemma in my first sentence with my 40" Gen 1. Let the heat rise anywhere except past the Mes heat sensor out the vent (make the heat work it's way to the vent.  That way it has to go past your food=cooking evenly. 













CAM00577.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## dr k

dennispfaff said:


> I just took two pictures of the inside of my 40 in BT smoker - one with a close-up shot. Are either of these 2 things I just now cleaned "heat sensors". And if so, should they be cleaned often?
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015


If you drag a cloth over them and they get shiney then your good.  Not every smoke but people with windows that clean every smoke hit 'em out of routine.  Usually when the smoker is warm. Two seconds of wiping when it's a warm smoker.  It's not necessary to clean a big area of the back wall around it (unless you want to.) 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

Brickguy221 said:


> I guess I need to try the 2nd rack sometime when using only one rack and see how it works for me in my Smoker.


I get intrigued when I read posts, then get locked in and have to solve dilemmas asap so I can move on, in order to expedite the next smoke. If you think you've managed enough time for a simple smoke like ABT"S, add another hour .  Especially when your the only performer with no help.  You've seen those three stooges one man bands with a dozen instruments.   It's similar to prepping food while managing the 10+ minute AMNPS lighting and running a million probe wires through the top vent, then operating the Bear method of Mes heat stability as it reduces your stability.  Then seeing no smoke from the Amnps because a gust of wind went by, but then see smoke and everthing is fine and then realize that you have to open the damn smoker door because you forgot to do something.  I'm glad that never happened to me. Ha Ha!

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

So I assumed correctly that they are heat sensors.  Are both of them part of the heat sensors, or just the one on the right at looks like a dime?


----------



## dr k

dennispfaff said:


> So I assumed correctly that they are heat sensors. Are both of them part of the heat sensors, or just the one on the right at looks like a dime?


Sorry I forgot to respond about that in my last post.  The flat button sensor is the over heat shut off sensor.  The toggle sensor is the Mes temp controller sensor.

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff

Dr K said:


> Sorry I forgot to respond about that in my last post.  The flat button sensor is the over heat shut off sensor.  The toggle sensor is the Mes temp controller sensor.
> -Kurt



Ok, thanks for that info Kurt.  I learned something tonight.  As you said, it would be easy to wipe those sensors after a smoke when I clean the glass.
Dennis


----------



## rhaugle

The pic below shows how I resolved my dilemma in my first sentence with my 40" Gen 1. Let the heat rise anywhere except past the Mes heat sensor out the vent (make the heat work it's way to the vent.  That way it has to go past your food=cooking evenly. 













CAM00577.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 26, 2015






-Kurt
[/quote]

Is this just a cookie sheet wrapped in foil? Looking in my phone so i cant get a big picture at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## mummel

Dennis looks like you are getting some nice use out of your smoker!


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Some rotate top and third racks when using three racks for even heating.
> 
> -Kurt


I had given some thought to rotating them before I started smoking but then completely forgot about it. I just took out one rack at a time for foiling. I'm going to do the rotation thing the next time I smoke three racks. When I just use racks 2 & 3 both ribs come out evenly done.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> Dennis looks like you are getting some nice use out of your smoker!



Slowly learning, Mummel.  My wife has been used to doing all the cooking in the kitchen.  She is starting to enjoy a break - and enjoying stuff that I smoke!
Dennis


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I get intrigued when I read posts, then get locked in and have to solve dilemmas asap so I can move on, in order to expedite the next smoke. If you think you've managed enough time for a simple smoke like ABT"S, add another hour .  Especially when your the only performer with no help.  You've seen those three stooges one man bands with a dozen instruments.   It's similar to prepping food while managing the 10+ minute AMNPS lighting and running a million probe wires through the top vent, then operating the Bear method of Mes heat stability as it reduces your stability.  Then seeing no smoke from the Amnps because a gust of wind went by, but then see smoke and everthing is fine and then realize that you have to open the damn smoker door because you forgot to do something.  I'm glad that never happened to me. Ha Ha!
> 
> -Kurt


I've decided to do my food prep the night before a smoke. I usually don't because, well, I'm at my most laziness at night. But last Sunday when I smoked the 3 racks of ribs, it took me about an hour to trim the ribs and dry rub them. It takes time to pull the membranes off of 3 racks of ribs, at least it does for me. Then there was trimming the fat and making sure enough rub was applied. But I'm not the fastest prep cook anyway. It's a good thing I made up the dry rub two days in advance.

But what I've begun to do with one smoking just one hunk of meat like a brisket is first running the ET-733 probes down the top vent and clipping one to rack 2 and leaving the other one loose. Then I turn on the MES, setting the set point temp and cooking time. Then, while that's warming up I light the AMNPS and get that going. While those two things are happening I go back into the kitchen and prep the meat--trimming the fat and applying the rub. By the time I'm done the smoker's at the set point and the AMNPS is ready to be inserted into the MES. I do that, go get the meat, stick it in the MES and then insert the FOOD probe. And that's the name of that tune played by this one-man band ('70s TV show reference).


----------



## daricksta

candurin said:


> I'd take that bet!!! I use my smoker way more than my oven (but not more than my grill).
> 
> Never cleaned my original 30" analog MES element in over 5 years. At 1500W that was the cleanest damn thing in the cabinet.


Unfortunately, Candurin, my bet wasn't with you. This is how I retain my massive financial empire. However, I admire that you use your smoker so much. I only use six or so times a year. And like (I think) I love using my grill more than my smoker. But I_ bet _you use your grill more than I use mine, which I bet is a pretty safe bet. I own a Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver because in my opinion, grilling over charcoal briquettes is the only true way to grill.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> You Have a GEN 3?  Is it all glass with the heating element on top and the vent on the bottom with the controller on the left side!?........................... I bet Todd would have a tough time finding a place to put an AMNPS in that one.  Ha Ha
> 
> -Kurt


OOOOPS---Brain Fart !!   The "#" is on the same key as the "3"---My only excuse.

Gen #1---I fixed it---Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## mummel

dennispfaff said:


> Slowly learning, Mummel. My wife has been used to doing all the cooking in the kitchen. She is starting to enjoy a break - and enjoying stuff that I smoke!
> Dennis


How's your waistline?  I need to start a whole new thread on that.......


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I played with the AMNPS today smoking ABT's.  This is the second smoke with my AMNPS in my 40" Gen 1.  I have found that it will not produce smoke unless the chip loader is pulled out 1/2" so the black flange is barely outside the hole, so there is a crack all around the hole to let in air in the pic below.  No other adjustments.    I counted six holes in the chip tray housing (three in a triangle like in the chip loader and found three holes in a line hidden underneath the triangle holes, looking up from the drip pan.)  It's not in the dump position because it won't turn in this position but it doesn't matter.  With my deflector shown below all corners on the second rack from the top are identical temps except the front left corner at the latch is 12*F cooler (since it's furthest from the heating element and vent.)  All is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00659.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the deflector, heat rises up the door and all walls except the part of the back wall where the MES temp sensor is.  When I baby step my smoker up with Bear's method I then set my MES @ 225*F and the MAV's low is 225*F to a high of 248*, averaging 236*F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00577.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kurt


My brain's working slow this morning. Why don't you want heat rising past the MES temp sensor? I admit I haven't read all of Bear's method because with the MES 30 I'm satisfied with how it works.


dennispfaff said:


> I just took two pictures of the inside of my 40 in BT smoker - one with a close-up shot. Are either of these 2 things I just now cleaned "heat sensors". And if so, should they be cleaned often?
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015


I think I responded to the wrong post. I meant to reply to Dennis.


----------



## daricksta

dennispfaff said:


> I just took two pictures of the inside of my 40 in BT smoker - one with a close-up shot. Are either of these 2 things I just now cleaned "heat sensors". And if so, should they be cleaned often?
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dennispfaff
> __ Aug 26, 2015


I make it a point to wipe down both sensors before every smoke. I don't bother to clean the wall around them. I just take a damp paper towel and wipe off any filmy grime on the sensors. Sometimes I take a wooden toothpick and clean out the indented sections of the hi-temp cutoff switch (the round one) but usually just wiping it off does the trick. Cleaning both sensors every time I smoke is quick and cheap insurance against them malfunctioning.


----------



## dennispfaff

mummel said:


> How's your waistline?  I need to start a whole new thread on that.......



Why would you care about people's waistlines?  Mine is just fine though for this 70 yr old guy since you asked.  Playing golf 4-5 days a week keeps me fit.
Dennis


----------



## dr k

Rhaugle said:


> The pic below shows how I resolved my dilemma in my first sentence with my 40" Gen 1. Let the heat rise anywhere except past the Mes heat sensor out the vent (make the heat work it's way to the vent.  That way it has to go past your food=cooking evenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00577.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Aug 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kurt



Is this just a cookie sheet wrapped in foil? Looking in my phone so i cant get a big picture at the moment. Thanks.[/quote]Yes. I cut it out with a Dremel cutting wheels. 
-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> I make it a point to wipe down both sensors before every smoke. I don't bother to clean the wall around them. I just take a damp paper towel and wipe off any filmy grime on the sensors. Sometimes I take a wooden toothpick and clean out the indented sections of the hi-temp cutoff switch (the round one) but usually just wiping it off does the trick. Cleaning both sensors every time I smoke is quick and cheap insurance against them malfunctioning.


I use a tooth brush to clean the indented sections after wiping them with a wet paper towel and wipe a final time with the wet towel after using the tooth brush.

***Not, the tooth brush I use is one of those made for cleaning false teeth. They have a bit stiffer bristles than a regular tooth brush.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> My brain's working slow this morning. Why don't you want heat rising past the MES temp sensor? I admit I honaven't read all of Bear's method because with the MES 30 I'm satisfied with how it works.
> 
> 
> I think I responded to the wrong post. I meant to reply to Dennis.


Since our Gen 1's have the heating element, back wall Mes heat sensor and vent in a straight line in the right rear corner from the bottom of the smoker to the top vent, by design heat needs to be pushed to the opposite corners before it comes back to go out the ven. The back right corner gets much hotter than the others. The heat makes it around but it's much hotter in the right rear corner. People cooking Chxn say the Mes says 275*F (max) but Mav's read much lower in other corners, not actually getting to 275*F. Deflecting heat raises actual Mav temps more evenly to the far front left corner. I want the actual temp as close to the Mes contoller temp as possible, if not higher. Now when my MES controller reads 225*F = cycling temps between 225*-248*F on my Mav's.  (236*F average.)
-Kurt


----------



## rhaugle

Hey guys,

did my first real smoke tonight... 3 racks of baby backs, and a whole chicken. All of them turned out great. Unfortunately my Maverick has not showed up yet, so I was having to trust the MES thermometers, aided by my quick read probe thermo. Pic of some ribs below... This is the only pic I got this time around... new born baby was a little demanding today! This was after the first 2 hours, before foiling. I promise more pics next time!  













20150827_171253.jpg



__ rhaugle
__ Aug 27, 2015






This next pic I have a question about.. I noticed the big scorch mark when cleaning the unit. If I push on this area, it actually makes a "crunching" noise. Like the insulation on the inside got totally fried.. Does this happen to every MES in this area because its so close to the chip burner/heating element? Or is this a defect that I have in my unit? I got the 3 year warranty from Sam's club when I bought it, and I'm well within my 90 days from Masterbuilt still. 













20150827_212741.jpg



__ rhaugle
__ Aug 27, 2015






Happy smokin! 

Rhugs


----------



## mummel

I dont know.  I would investigate that scorch mark further.  If the insulation gets fried over time, your plastic will melt on the outside.


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Since our Gen 1's have the heating element, back wall Mes heat sensor and vent in a straight line in the right rear corner from the bottom of the smoker to the top vent, by design heat needs to be pushed to the opposite corners before it comes back to go out the ven. The back right corner gets much hotter than the others. The heat makes it around but it's much hotter in the right rear corner. People cooking Chxn say the Mes says 275*F (max) but Mav's read much lower in other corners, not actually getting to 275*F. Deflecting heat raises actual Mav temps more evenly to the far front left corner. I want the actual temp as close to the Mes contoller temp as possible, if not higher. Now when my MES controller reads 225*F = cycling temps between 225*-248*F on my Mav's. (236*F average.)
> -Kurt


The heat difference between the two sides in my MES 30 is minimal, as borne out by the temp displays on my Mav. Bear reminds me that since the 40 is larger than the 30, the heating element is closer to the right side on the larger smoker. So, the minimum temp difference offsets space being at a premium inside my smoker, And contributes to me being a lazy but contented smoker each time out.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> I use a tooth brush to clean the indented sections after wiping them with a wet paper towel and wipe a final time with the wet towel after using the tooth brush.
> 
> ***Not, the tooth brush I use is one of those made for cleaning false teeth. They have a bit stiffer bristles than a regular tooth brush.


That's a wonderful idea! We have an all-purpose "toothbrush" from Pampered Chef. That would also work. The wife wants to buy 1-2 more anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> The heat difference between the two sides in my MES 30 is minimal, as borne out by the temp displays on my Mav. Bear reminds me that since the 40 is larger than the 30, the heating element is closer to the right side on the larger smoker. So, the minimum temp difference offsets space being at a premium inside my smoker, And contributes to me being a lazy but contented smoker each time out.


You got it Rick!!

Well the MES 40 element is not actually closer to the right side, but farther from the middle & the left side than in the MES 30.

Bear


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> The heat difference between the two sides in my MES 30 is minimal, as borne out by the temp displays on my Mav. Bear reminds me that since the 40 is larger than the 30, the heating element is closer to the right side on the larger smoker. So, the minimum temp difference offsets space being at a premium inside my smoker, And contributes to me being a lazy but contented smoker each time out.


Yes.  Your 30" Gen 1 is more centered than the 40" by design (volume.)  As well as 400 less watts from the heating element.  Gen 1's have more metal shrouding, incasing the chip tray than the Gen 2 and 2.5.  This holds more heat in the right rear corner.  But, I prefer to customize heat distribution than the newer placement of the top vents and sensors in the model Gen 2 and 2.5.  The Gen 1 is the only MB smoker of the three that has a housing, completely enclosing the chip tray.  The left side of the chip tray housing has holes in a triangle, stoking the AMNPS.  Look up from underneath the triangle of holes and you'll find three more vent holes pointing down towards the drip pan.  Air is brought in through the chip loader hole to the center of the smoker before it disperses.  I had to deny MB three times on the Gen 2 offer.  The BT 2.5 was never offered but I was sticking to the Gen 1 for spare parts.

-Kurt


----------



## rhaugle

Rhaugle said:


> This next pic I have a question about.. I noticed the big scorch mark when cleaning the unit. If I push on this area, it actually makes a "crunching" noise. Like the insulation on the inside got totally fried.. Does this happen to every MES in this area because its so close to the chip burner/heating element? Or is this a defect that I have in my unit? I got the 3 year warranty from Sam's club when I bought it, and I'm well within my 90 days from Masterbuilt still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150827_212741.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rhaugle
> __ Aug 27, 2015


Bear, any experience with this?


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> That's a wonderful idea! We have an all-purpose "toothbrush" from Pampered Chef. That would also work. The wife wants to buy 1-2 more anyway.


Rick, this the type toothbrush I use to clean that notched button on the smoker ...


----------



## candurin

This would work as well and not look as silly as the denture brush (I know, I'm vain when it comes to my smoker!):


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> Bear, any experience with this?


Not that I know of:

By that I mean that since the whole interior of mine now has a Beautiful Smelling Black coating that wouldn't allow me to see that if it was a there.

It looks like yours is a Gen #2.5, and I would guess that you had a pile of wood chips that had a pretty good flame going on in there, but I can't say for sure.

I believe an AMNPS would keep that from happening again.

Bear


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> Not that I know of:
> 
> By that I mean that since the whole interior of mine now has a Beautiful Smelling Black coating that wouldn't allow me to see that if it was a there.
> 
> It looks like yours is a Gen #2.5, and I would guess that you had a pile of wood chips that had a pretty good flame going on in there, but I can't say for sure.
> 
> I believe an AMNPS would keep that from happening again.
> 
> Bear


I'm not worried about the color, I'm worried about the actual insulation between the walls. The "crunchy" sound is only in spots where these burns are and thats my concern.. if the insulation is ruptured in some way, I can only expect it would get worse over time. Heat loss or a 250 hot spot on the side or even a fire all sound like bad news to me! I'm trying to figure out if this sound (crunch when pushing on the burn marks) I'm hearing is ok or not.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> I'm not worried about the color, I'm worried about the actual insulation between the walls. The "crunchy" sound is only in spots where these burns are and thats my concern.. if the insulation is ruptured in some way, I can only expect it would get worse over time. Heat loss or a 250 hot spot on the side or even a fire all sound like bad news to me! I'm trying to figure out if this sound (crunch when pushing on the burn marks) I'm hearing is ok or not.


You missed my point. I didn't mean you should worry about the color. I only meant if mine had been scorched, I couldn't see it because the whole inside of my MES is black coated.

As for your crunch, that's a little over my pay grade, but I can't believe there's a lot of internal damage inside the walls due to those scorch marks.

Bear


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> You missed my point. I didn't mean you should worry about the color. I only meant if mine had been scorched, I couldn't see it because the whole inside of my MES is black coated.
> 
> As for your crunch, that's a little over my pay grade, but I can't believe there's a lot of internal damage inside the walls due to those scorch marks.
> 
> Bear


Ahhh... you are correct. I did not read your post right. I just took a video of it, and will put on youtube with a link in a little bit. The noise can be heard all around the heat deflector above the chip tray. Also, the interior walls will "give" a little when pushed on. No where else in the smoker will they move at all when pushed with the same amount of force.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> Ahhh... you are correct. I did not read your post right. I just took a video of it, and will put on youtube with a link in a little bit. The noise can be heard all around the heat deflector above the chip tray. Also, the interior walls will "give" a little when pushed on. No where else in the smoker will they move at all when pushed with the same amount of force.


Almost sounds like some of the insulation got crisped up inside!  You could call Masterbuilt & explain that to them.

However missing a little insulation there shouldn't hurt much, after all the posts I read from guys actually removing their chip dumpers & letting a lot of air in.

I don't see that it would effect the working of your smoker or the quality of your smokes, as long as you don't have any more campfires going on in there.

I would recommend an AMNPS to avoid the chip & chunk burning completely. That's what I did.

Bear


----------



## rhaugle

Thanks Bear. I have an email into them already, but will call on Monday.

I see a lot of people buy directly from Todd (not sure exactly who he is). Is this through the amazenproducts.com website? Or should I PM him an order?

Smoke on!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> Thanks Bear. I have an email into them already, but will call on Monday.
> 
> I see a lot of people buy directly from Todd (not sure exactly who he is). Is this through the amazenproducts.com website? Or should I PM him an order?
> 
> Smoke on!


You can order from that site, or PM him & he'll help you out.

Tell him Bear sent you, and he'll take good care of you. (Actually he takes care of everybody)

Bear


----------



## dr k

Rhaugle said:


> Ahhh... you are correct. I did not read your post right. I just took a video of it, and will put on youtube with a link in a little bit. The noise can be heard all around the heat deflector above the chip tray. Also, the interior walls will "give" a little when pushed on. No where else in the smoker will they move at all when pushed with the same amount of force.


If you know some one with an infra red thermometer you could heat up your smoker and go around the whole smoker to see if that area is hotter on the outside of the smoker from deteriorated insulation.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> If you know some one with an infra red thermometer you could heat up your smoker and go around the whole smoker to see if that area is hotter on the outside of the smoker from deteriorated insulation.
> 
> -Kurt


That area is the hottest outside on my MES 40 all the time. Always has been.

The right side of my top is pretty warm. I keep my Mavericks on the left side of the top.

Then it gets hotter as you go down that whole right side, on the outside.

I assumed they all are like that, because my old MES 30 was like that too.

Just thought I'd mention this.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> That area is the hottest outside on my MES 40 all the time. Always has been.
> 
> The right side of my top is pretty warm. I keep my Mavericks on the left side of the top.
> 
> Then it gets hotter as you go down that whole right side, on the outside.
> 
> I assumed they all are like that, because my old MES 30 was like that too.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention this.
> 
> Bear


It was hotter on the right side around the chip loader when I checked mine. 

-Kurt


----------



## rhaugle

Dr K said:


> If you know some one with an infra red thermometer you could heat up your smoker and go around the whole smoker to see if that area is hotter on the outside of the smoker from deteriorated insulation.
> 
> -Kurt


Thats a good idea.. I've got one in the garage... Harbor Freight Special!


Dr K said:


> It was hotter on the right side around the chip loader when I checked mine.
> 
> -Kurt





Bearcarver said:


> That area is the hottest outside on my MES 40 all the time. Always has been.
> 
> The right side of my top is pretty warm. I keep my Mavericks on the left side of the top.
> 
> Then it gets hotter as you go down that whole right side, on the outside.
> 
> I assumed they all are like that, because my old MES 30 was like that too.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention this.
> 
> Bear


What temp readings do you guys see on the outside of the unit? Middle of right side, and closer to chip loader? I will check mine tonight and let ya know some temps on a few different places.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> What temp readings do you guys see on the outside of the unit? Middle of right side, and closer to chip loader? I will check mine tonight and let ya know some temps on a few different places.


I never measured mine.

I do the hand touch test:

At the top---------Ouch

Half-way down-------Ouch-Ouch

At the Chip Dumper--------Ouch-Ouch--Yowooo-Ouch!!!

If I think of it I'll shoot those places next time I use it. I hate to get my infra-red gun out-----When I pull the Velcro pouch open, Smokey comes running---Thinks I'm gonna let him chase the little red dot all over the place!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## dr k

Rhaugle said:


> Thats a good idea.. I've got one in the garage... Harbor Freight Special!
> 
> What temp readings do you guys see on the outside of the unit? Middle of right side, and closer to chip loader? I will check mine tonight and let ya know some temps on a few different places.


I have the Harbor Freight special IR therm as well.  I'll have to check the hotter right side.  The other two walls were in the 80's I believe.  I'll get back to you on my next smoke.

-Kurt


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> ....I tape the probe wire to the top of the smoker to keep the probes where I want them....
> 
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1562.jpg.html


What kind of tape hold up in a smoker? I've seen foil tape and I think I've even seen really thinn stainless steel tape. Do you use one of these? Also, Do you put your meat on this rack? Or a rack below this one so that the tips of the probes would be even with the top of the meat?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> What kind of tape hold up in a smoker? I've seen foil tape and I think I've even seen really thinn stainless steel tape. Do you use one of these? Also, Do you put your meat on this rack? Or a rack below this one so that the tips of the probes would be even with the top of the meat?


If I'm only using one rack, it will be the one that the probe sticks through, so the tip of the probe is about 2" to 3" below the meat, and not touching the metal rack too close to the tip of the probe. This is plenty close, because I don't want the cold meat to effect my Therms.

I use colored electrical tape, but I tape the probe cables on the "Outside" of the top of the smoker (See Pic Below)---Not the inside Ceiling of the smoker.

The tape didn't stick as good on my old "Black" MES 30, but really sticks Great to the SS top of my MES 40.

2 Probe cables under one piece of Yellow tape. Two other reserve pieces of tape stuck to top.

Maverick units laying on far side (cooler side) of top:

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1683.jpg.html


----------



## pilch

Good on ya.


----------



## pilch

Bearcarver said:


> So far I like what I see.
> 
> I haven't seen much yet, but they turned some of the suggestions I gave them into reality.
> 
> It's easy to see they're trying to make up for the Gen #2 & it's problems.
> 
> I told them to get rid of the left "side" vent & move it to the top left, opposite where the Gen #1 vent is.  They did.
> 
> I told them to turn the interior into something close to the interior of the Gen #1, and get rid of that stupid long slanted drip plate that traps heat on the right side. They Did.
> 
> I told them to keep it hinged left like the Gen #2, instead of hinged right like the Gen #1. They Did.
> 
> I told them to go back to the digital controls being in an easy to replace box like the Gen #1. I can't really tell by the pics how easy it is to replace, but if it doesn't have problems like the Gen #2 had, it may not need replacing.
> 
> So I wouldn't be so quick to condemn it. It could be even better than the Gen #1.  We'll see!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear are they going to give you one to trial for them?.

If these company's had any sense at all they would survey those people who use their products and build what the customer wants/recommends.

For what it's worth there's my rant.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> You got it Rick!!
> 
> Well the MES 40 element is not actually closer to the right side, but farther from the middle & the left side than in the MES 30.
> 
> Bear


What I gather from all this is that while my MES 30 is squeezed for cooking space, I'm also spared quite a few hassles that come with the MES 30 Gen 1. More than likely if/when I'm ready to replace my smoker I'll choose one of the new MES 40s since they'll still be more affordable than any other quality electric smoker.


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Yes.  Your 30" Gen 1 is more centered than the 40" by design (volume.)  As well as 400 less watts from the heating element.  Gen 1's have more metal shrouding, incasing the chip tray than the Gen 2 and 2.5.  This holds more heat in the right rear corner.  But, I prefer to customize heat distribution than the newer placement of the top vents and sensors in the model Gen 2 and 2.5.  The Gen 1 is the only MB smoker of the three that has a housing, completely enclosing the chip tray.  The left side of the chip tray housing has holes in a triangle, stoking the AMNPS.  Look up from underneath the triangle of holes and you'll find three more vent holes pointing down towards the drip pan.  Air is brought in through the chip loader hole to the center of the smoker before it disperses.  I had to deny MB three times on the Gen 2 offer.  The BT 2.5 was never offered but I was sticking to the Gen 1 for spare parts.
> 
> -Kurt


How do I even see the triangle of holes?


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, this the type toothbrush I use to clean that notched button on the smoker ...


This would work. I'm going to see if I can find it in the supermarkets. Also want to check out that grout brush.


----------



## daricksta

candurin said:


> This would work as well and not look as silly as the denture brush (I know, I'm vain when it comes to my smoker!):


This and the suggestion from Brickguy221 look good. I'll check to see if Lowe's carries this. OXO is a popular brand for kitchen gadgets and they make some of our favorites.


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> Not that I know of:
> 
> By that I mean that since the whole interior of mine now has a Beautiful Smelling Black coating that wouldn't allow me to see that if it was a there.
> 
> It looks like yours is a Gen #2.5, and I would guess that you had a pile of wood chips that had a pretty good flame going on in there, but I can't say for sure.
> 
> I believe an AMNPS would keep that from happening again.
> 
> Bear


I put in a call this morning, sent some pictures directly to a customer service agent, and now waiting to hear back.. I'll let y'al know what I find out! 

Ps. Ordered my AMPS today! Cant wait to use it! Hope I don't have to wait a couple weeks if my smoker is deemed "unsafe" by Masterbuilt.


----------



## rhaugle

So, I ordered my AMPS for my 2.5 yen BT 40' smoker. From what I have read and remember:

1) Put it on the bottom left side of smoker.

2) Need to elevate it a bit to get good air flow all the way around

3) Pull out the chip dumper a few inches, and place in "dump" position.

Anything else??


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> So, I ordered my AMPS for my 2.5 yen BT 40' smoker. From what I have read and remember:
> 
> 1) Put it on the bottom left side of smoker.
> 
> 2) Need to elevate it a bit to get good air flow all the way around
> 
> 3) Pull out the chip dumper a few inches, and place in "dump" position.
> 
> Anything else??


I'll let someone with a Gen #2.5 answer you on this, as I don't have to play the chip dumper pulling game with my Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Rhaugle said:


> So, I ordered my AMPS for my 2.5 yen BT 40' smoker. From what I have read and remember:
> 
> 1) Put it on the bottom left side of smoker.
> 
> 2) Need to elevate it a bit to get good air flow all the way around
> 
> 3) Pull out the chip dumper a few inches, and place in "dump" position.
> 
> Anything else??


I have the 2.5 BT 40" Smoker. What you listed is basically what I do. On my last 2 smokes, I sat a bean can with both ends cut out over the vent on top. I don't know if it does anything beneficial or not, so maybe it is my eyes playing tricks, but it appears there is a bit more smoke coming out that way.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> This would work. I'm going to see if I can find it in the supermarkets. Also want to check out that grout brush.


Rick, the brand name on mine is GUM, but looks exactly like the ones on Amazon. So identical that who ever makes them probably makes them for both places, maybe???  I find it at my local Grocery Store. Some Wal-Mart stores have them also


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I have the 2.5 BT 40" Smoker. What you listed is basically what I do. On my last 2 smokes, I sat a bean can with both ends cut out over the vent on top. I don't know if it does anything beneficial or not, so maybe it is my eyes playing tricks, but it appears there is a bit more smoke coming out that way.


Keep an eye on that, especially in the Winter.

I did that can routine a long time ago, and condensation formed inside the can, ran down the can & dripped inside (below) my top vent.

I wouldn't want that Yuck to drip on my meat.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Thanks Bear. I will watch it.  Does the can really do anything for it, like increase the draft, do you know? I keep trying to figure out if it does or not.


----------



## vfl57

I wanted to update you guys on how my fantasy football draft party went. First and foremost I want to thank everyone for your suggestions and help. I was really worried about the pulled pork getting dried out if I made it a few days in advance and reheated it, so I decided to just smoke them throughout the night before. I had about a 10 pound and a 7 pound boston butt. I put them on at 9:00 Saturday night and they reached an IT of 205F at about 3:15 on Sunday afternoon. They took a lot longer than I thought they would (I estimated 12-15 hours and they took about 18.5) but they were very good and were extremely tender. I wrapped the 10 pound butt in foil when it reached 165F and I let the smaller one cook on the grate without foil throughout. Both were good but I think from now on I'm not going to foil. Both were plenty juicy and I really liked the crispness of the bark on the smaller butt. Also I noticed my Maverick and the MES40 temperatures vary greatly at times. Sometimes they read the same temperature, but a lot of times they can vary by 20-30 degrees. Does anyone know why that would happen? Thank you again for all your help everyone!


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Thanks Bear. I will watch it.  Does the can really do anything for it, like increase the draft, do you know? I keep trying to figure out if it does or not.


It may help the draft, but when I put the can on, I did it to see if it would help keep the wind from sucking the heat out of the vent.

Bear


VFL57 said:


> I wanted to update you guys on how my fantasy football draft party went. First and foremost I want to thank everyone for your suggestions and help. I was really worried about the pulled pork getting dried out if I made it a few days in advance and reheated it, so I decided to just smoke them throughout the night before. I had about a 10 pound and a 7 pound boston butt. I put them on at 9:00 Saturday night and they reached an IT of 205F at about 3:15 on Sunday afternoon. They took a lot longer than I thought they would (I estimated 12-15 hours and they took about 18.5) but they were very good and were extremely tender. I wrapped the 10 pound butt in foil when it reached 165F and I let the smaller one cook on the grate without foil throughout. Both were good but I think from now on I'm not going to foil. Both were plenty juicy and I really liked the crispness of the bark on the smaller butt. *Also I noticed my Maverick and the MES40 temperatures vary greatly at times. Sometimes they read the same temperature, but a lot of times they can vary by 20-30 degrees. Does anyone know why that would happen? Thank you again for all your help everyone!*


It's hard to say, unless you watch it closely and see how both the Mav & the MES temps are cycling. One of the reasons is that the Maverick is more sensitive than the MES sensor, so the cycles are often bigger in both directions, and the MES therm is slower to react, so that would account for the variation. You could look at it one minute & they're close. Then 3 minutes later they could be 15° different than each other.

What you want is to get the middle of the Maverick swing range to the temp you want, and ignore what your MES reads, except for moving it up or down to get your Maverick to where you want your heat.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, the brand name on mine is GUM, but looks exactly like the ones on Amazon. So identical that who ever makes them probably makes them for both places, maybe???  I find it at my local Grocery Store. Some Wal-Mart stores have them also


Thanks, Jim. I'm familiar with the GUM brand name. When we do our grocery shopping this weekend I'll look for this brush.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> How do I even see the triangle of holes?


 
Open the smoker and look at the left side of the chip tray housing that is next to the AMNPS.  Pull out the chip loader and look through the hole at them.  Then there are holes underneath looking up from the bottom under the triangle of holes.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Open the smoker and look at the left side of the chip tray housing that is next to the AMNPS.  Pull out the chip loader and look through the hole at them.  Then there are holes underneath looking up from the bottom under the triangle of holes.
> 
> -Kurt


NOW I can visualize it. The next time I wheel my smoker out from the garage I'm going to do this. I just never think of this stuff so I've never thought to look through the chip loader through the hole. In a few weeks I'm going to smoke a couple of baby backs and that's when I'll take a look-see.


----------



## rhaugle

Bearcarver said:


> I never measured mine.
> 
> I do the hand touch test:
> 
> At the top---------Ouch
> 
> Half-way down-------Ouch-Ouch
> 
> At the Chip Dumper--------Ouch-Ouch--Yowooo-Ouch!!!
> 
> If I think of it I'll shoot those places next time I use it. I hate to get my infra-red gun out-----When I pull the Velcro pouch open, Smokey comes running---Thinks I'm gonna let him chase the little red dot all over the place!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear





Dr K said:


> I have the Harbor Freight special IR therm as well.  I'll have to check the hotter right side.  The other two walls were in the 80's I believe.  I'll get back to you on my next smoke.
> 
> -Kurt


So I got my AMPS today, fired up the smoker to 275* to bake off the shipping oil on the AMPS, and also brought out my IR heat gun... The whole left side and back side were 85-90 degrees. The right side was a little hotter... top of right side was about 100-110 and, as we all know, the lower I went, the hotter it got. I found one spot near the chip dump that hit 155-160* (if you look at the chip dump as a clock, it would have been between 9 and 10 o'clock). Then, being curious, I checked the front window also. This was actually the hottest part of the whole thing. it was 160-170 and higher. Don't touch the glass. haha. I'll be doing a brisket once I get the OK from Masterbuilt... still waiting to hear back on the "crunchy" insulation. I made a video and posted to youtube for my customer service rep to check out. Heres the link if anyone else is curious what I'm talking about:       

Smoke on! 

Rhugs


----------



## mori55

Did you let it just stabilize for awhile ? Did you leave the drip pan in ? I never check my temps all over like that. I would think it would be hotter around the element or chip basket.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rhaugle said:


> So I got my AMPS today, fired up the smoker to 275* to bake off the shipping oil on the AMPS, and also brought out my IR heat gun... The whole left side and back side were 85-90 degrees. The right side was a little hotter... top of right side was about 100-110 and, as we all know, the lower I went, the hotter it got. I found one spot near the chip dump that hit 155-160* (if you look at the chip dump as a clock, it would have been between 9 and 10 o'clock). Then, being curious, I checked the front window also. This was actually the hottest part of the whole thing. it was 160-170 and higher. Don't touch the glass. haha. I'll be doing a brisket once I get the OK from Masterbuilt... still waiting to hear back on the "crunchy" insulation. I made a video and posted to youtube for my customer service rep to check out. Heres the link if anyone else is curious what I'm talking about:
> 
> Smoke on!
> 
> Rhugs



I'll have to check mine for crunching next time I open it.

Watched your video a few times. It seems like the loudest crunching comes from the right side of the back wall & the right wall behind the chip dumper. The least amount of crunching seems to be from in front of the dumper, where the darkest scorch mark is. Am I seeing & hearing this right??

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Rhaugle said:


> Thats a good idea.. I've got one in the garage... Harbor Freight Special!
> 
> What temp readings do you guys see on the outside of the unit? Middle of right side, and closer to chip loader? I will check mine tonight and let ya know some temps on a few different places.


Just read this. I've got a Maverick Laser Infrared Gun thing and I shot the inside of my smoker some weeks ago as a test. Darn if I can remember what the results were. I'll try it again in 2-3 weeks the next time I smoke.


----------



## plum crazy

I just pick up my MES 40 from SAMS tonight they just got four of them in stock yesterday.
I will setup on Monday have to work this weekend.


----------



## brickguy221

Rhaugle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> did my first real smoke tonight... 3 racks of baby backs, and a whole chicken. All of them turned out great. Unfortunately my Maverick has not showed up yet, so I was having to trust the MES thermometers, aided by my quick read probe thermo. Pic of some ribs below... This is the only pic I got this time around... new born baby was a little demanding today! This was after the first 2 hours, before foiling. I promise more pics next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150827_171253.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rhaugle
> __ Aug 27, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next pic I have a question about.. I noticed the big scorch mark when cleaning the unit. If I push on this area, it actually makes a "crunching" noise. Like the insulation on the inside got totally fried.. Does this happen to every MES in this area because its so close to the chip burner/heating element? Or is this a defect that I have in my unit? I got the 3 year warranty from Sam's club when I bought it, and I'm well within my 90 days from Masterbuilt still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150827_212741.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rhaugle
> __ Aug 27, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smokin!
> 
> Rhugs


I saw a scorch mark like that on my Bluetooth today, but when I push on it, it is still solid as if it wasn't scorched and different than the crunch you hear on yours.

Does anyone else have anything like this?

I also noticed the whole right side wall is 2-3 times blacker and almost as black as the scorched looking spot, than what the the left and back walls are. ... Does anyone have any explanation for this right side wall being way blacker than the left and back walls?.


----------



## will75

Getting my new  BT 40 incher on wednesday... for a full cabinet smoke thursday... probably 3 butts and corn + apple crisp deal i'm making (wait till you see what this looks like)

EXCITED!


----------



## mummel

Guys does anyone know the diameter of the top vent on the new MES 40 BT?  Im trying to calculate some airflow stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Guys does anyone know the diameter of the top vent on the new MES 40 BT?  Im trying to calculate some airflow stuff.  Thanks!


The outer Rim is 3 1/4", and the unit that fits inside is 3".

Bear


----------



## mummel

Sweet thanks Bear.


----------



## glenn7103

Hey everyone,

Just started using my MES Bluetooth 30".  I've used it twice and had a good bit of success and of course some failures (DRY Brisket).  Babyback ribs have come out great and my family LOVED the chicken legs and corn I smoke this past weekend.  

I am pretty new to this whole thing.  What should I know from the start?  Whats an AMNPS?  

Thanks guys?  Sorry to be "that guy" but genuinely interested in making some consistently good food.


----------



## mummel

No keep asking questions.  There are a lot of guys that will help you.  The site is great.

AMPS = the Amazen pellet smoker.  https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Definitely get one.  Makes long smokes a breeze (if you can get it lit properly).

What happened with your brisket?


----------



## glenn7103

Not too sure.  I started smoking around 5:30am and finished up around 6:30pm.  It was simply very dry.  I even injected it with beef broth.  I know there are probably 100's of variables that caused this so I'll spare everyone the effort of the trouble shooting.  Not to mention it was on the lower shelf for most of the time so it was definitely over cooked.  The ribs though, I was very happy with.  I just need to tinker and work on my brisket technique.  What I am most interested in though is the proper setup.  

I have been simply turning it on to 225, putting a good amount of wood in the feeder and checking every 45 minutes to an hour ot make sure I still see smoke.  If not, I reload.  I am sure one of you gents has figured out the best way to get it going correctly.  Also, how does everyone feel about the digital meat and smoker thermometers? Accurate?


----------



## mummel

Get a Maverick 733 or equivalent.  Allows you to monitor temps remotely and its pretty much essential.  You need a probe to check your meat and your smoker temps at the same time (your Masterbuilt temps could be off and you need a way to check it).

Did you foil your brisket?

Definitely look into a AMPS too.


----------



## glenn7103

Just ordered a couple of Mavericks to make sure I am getting the right story from this unit.  I figured that there was little chance the built in thermometers would be accurate.  It's a shame really... 

No foil, I went commando.  That will be part of my next attempt at a brisket.


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> Get a Maverick 733 or equivalent.  Allows you to monitor temps remotely and its pretty much essential.  You need a probe to check your meat and your smoker temps at the same time (your Masterbuilt temps could be off and you need a way to check it).
> 
> Did you foil your brisket?
> 
> Definitely look into a AMPS too.


Mummel, While smoking two racks of baby back ribs last night I came up with a problem with my ET-733 I've never seen before. Probe 2 displayed 216 229° while Probe 1 got up to 289° and then up to 304°! Was there a problem with the ET-733????? Kind of. I had Probe 1 clipped the left side of Rack 2. Probe 2 was clipped to the right side of Rack 3 with the probe tip facing toward the left side. When I looked at both probes, I saw the tip of Probe 2 was pressed up against the wire of Probe 1 which was hanging down below the upper rack. The tip of the probe was really hot. At the time I thought that the material covering the wire had melted into a molten ball over the wire and probe. Now I think somehow a big grease blob dropped down onto both because the wires on both probes look fine. What I did find was a large, dark thick grease globule in the rear grease tray after the smoke. That was the culprit.


----------



## old sarge

I'm kind of interested to know how Rhaugle made out with his "crunchy insulation".. Anyone know?


----------



## mummel

I havent heard.  He's been quiet.


----------



## dr k

old sarge said:


> I'm kind of interested to know how Rhaugle made out with his "crunchy insulation".. Anyone know?


I noticed slight crunchiness low around the chip loader tunnel where it connects to the inside right wall. I've never used chips just charcoal briquettes for a smoke ring. I'm not concerned at all about it with what I experienced but I haven't had a fire from wood chips anything like that. Some degree of crunchiness is probably acceptable due to the proximity of the heating element and conductive heat from the chip loader tunnel. 
-Kurt


----------



## test engineer

New here!  Never had a smoker, but really want to get started.

Here is my question after reading this very lengthy thread.  If price wasn't a deciding factor, would you go for the Bass Pro model with 6 racks, or the Sam's club model with 4 racks?  

By the way, the Bass Pro model is now a combo package that comes with a stand and cover, so it is sort of similar to the Sam's Club version now, except for the number of racks, well and the price, but I don't care about price.  I  guess my thinking is that I will never use all 6 racks, but I think the option of where I place the racks I am using would be a really nice option to have. My guess is the bottom rack slot is almost useless, so that leaves 5 positions or 3 positions. I also could see myself doing some large batches of cold smoked fish near the holidays, so more racks might be nice.  95% of the time, I assume I will only be using one or maybe two racks, but I just think the option of where they go would be nice.  Anyone modify their 4 rack version, or add racks?

Thanks for your input in advance everyone!


----------



## Bearcarver

Test Engineer said:


> New here!  Never had a smoker, but really want to get started.
> 
> Here is my question after reading this very lengthy thread.  If price wasn't a deciding factor, would you go for the Bass Pro model with 6 racks, or the Sam's club model with 4 racks?
> 
> By the way, the Bass Pro model is now a combo package that comes with a stand and cover, so it is sort of similar to the Sam's Club version now, except for the number of racks, well and the price, but I don't care about price.  I  guess my thinking is that I will never use all 6 racks, but I think the option of where I place the racks I am using would be a really nice option to have. My guess is the bottom rack slot is almost useless, so that leaves 5 positions or 3 positions. I also could see myself doing some large batches of cold smoked fish near the holidays, so more racks might be nice.  95% of the time, I assume I will only be using one or maybe two racks, but I just think the option of where they go would be nice.  Anyone modify their 4 rack version, or add racks?
> 
> Thanks for your input in advance everyone!


If price didn't matter, I would definitely choose the 6 racks, for exactly the reasons you stated.

I used a Gen #1 with 4 racks for 5 years, and now I have a Gen #2.5 with 6 racks, and being able to choose where I want the items came in handy already. With my Ham Smoke, I put the Ham on rack #4, and my fat drip pan on #1, for the fat to drip onto the Ham. This gave me room between the top rack & the top of the ham, to put the glaze on later in the smoke.

And yes---I would never use the bottom rack in either smoker.

Bear


----------



## mummel

The Cabelas model is back to $370 and would be my first choice because of the lack of a window.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> The Cabelas model is back to $370 and would be my first choice because of the lack of a window.


Hmmm---I've used one without a Window for a year, and one with a window for 5 years.

My conclusion is I personally would never buy another MES without a window in the door.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I have the generation 2.5 with Bluetooth the Bluetooth range is more like 25 to 30 feet. I just replace the temp prob after getting an error code but other then that it works well and the temp seems to be accurate. If it proves not to be accurate at some point, as long as it don't fluctuate I can compensate. My WSM is way off but I know how far off it is so if it reads 275 I know it's really 225. Both are good smokers. Besides the food is coming out of both units done to perfection.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I have the generation 2.5 with Bluetooth the Bluetooth range is more like 25 to 30 feet. I just replace the temp prob after getting an error code but other then that it works well and the temp seems to be accurate. If it proves not to be accurate at some point, as long as it don't fluctuate I can compensate. My WSM is way off but I know how far off it is so if it reads 275 I know it's really 225. Both are good smokers. Besides the food is coming out of both units done to perfection.


















Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

I haven't been on this forum in a while, or smoking either, but today am smoking a ham in my 40 in MES Bluetooth smoker and I noticed Masterbuilt apparently changed their Bluetooth format and I can't figure it out!  Anybody experience that?
Dennis Pfaff


----------



## brickguy221

>





dennispfaff said:


> I haven't been on this forum in a while, or smoking either, but today am smoking a ham in my 40 in MES Bluetooth smoker and I noticed Masterbuilt apparently changed their Bluetooth format and I can't figure it out! Anybody experience that?
> Dennis Pfaff


I noticed lately that you haven't been on here and was thinking about messaging you to see why.

With my not being the "smartest tool in the shed", what do you mean here that Masterbuilt changed their Bluetooth Format?


----------



## dennispfaff

Hey Jim,
I had a triple hernia surgery, but recovered now.  I just haven't had the time to smoke, but for the holidays I am back to smoking a few things.  
So...when I clicked on my iPad Masterbuilt Bluetooth icon today, it totally changed.  Even wanted me to re-register.  Once I loaded it again, I couldn't figure how to adjust the temp setting, up or down.  Has a new look.  Of course, I am able to use the controls at the smoker.  I was just curious if anyone experienced this issue.
I also noticed Bear finally got his 2.5 40 in her, and likes it.
Dennis


----------



## remsr

My guess as to why the brisket war dry is because it was under cooked. 10 hours isn't vary long for a brisket. Generally figure 11/2 hours per pound or to be more accurate cook at 200 to 225 until the inturnal temp hits 195 to 200. Wrap it in stretch wrap and heavy duty foil and put it in a cooler for 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Hey Jim,
> I had a triple hernia surgery, but recovered now. I just haven't had the time to smoke, but for the holidays I am back to smoking a few things.
> So...when I clicked on my iPad Masterbuilt Bluetooth icon today, it totally changed. Even wanted me to re-register. Once I loaded it again, I couldn't figure how to adjust the temp setting, up or down. Has a new look. Of course, I am able to use the controls at the smoker. I was just curious if anyone experienced this issue.
> I also noticed Bear finally got his 2.5 40 in her, and likes it.
> Dennis


Dennis, glad you are fully recovered and up and about again. I am recovering from my back surgery on Thursday of this week to repair another fractured vertebrae. that is the 3rd time in the past 2 years. Limited to 10# of lifting for 8 weeks, so I am not smoking on my BT at the moment.

I don't have an iPad, so I adjust my BT manually.


----------



## mab007

What version of the MB APP are you running?  I have 1.2.0 and the interface seems the same as it always was on my Android.   I sometimes have to re-pair my MES with the app, is that what you mean by "register"?

You may need to delete the app from your phone and re-install.  What type of phone?


----------



## dennispfaff

mab007 said:


> What version of the MB APP are you running?  I have 1.2.0 and the interface seems the same as it always was on my Android.   I sometimes have to re-pair my MES with the app, is that what you mean by "register"?
> 
> You may need to delete the app from your phone and re-install.  What type of phone?



I have the 2.5 MES Bluetooth 40 in model.  I sent an email to Masterbuilt asking them how to use their new Bluetooth format, and they asked me to call them and they will walk me through the changes.  I use my iPad for this, no cell phone.
Dennis


----------



## remsr

I have the 2.5 MES 40 with blue tooth I simply down loaded a free app from the app store and named my smoker as directed. In  the app the name of my smoker comes up, select it and provided that I am within the 30 foot range I get a message saying that the smoker is off do you want to turn it on? Once I turn it on I am ask to set temp and time the unit will not start heating until time is set, then it will display "heating" until it gets to the set heat.


----------



## dennispfaff

REMSR said:


> I have the 2.5 MES 40 with blue tooth I simply down loaded a free app from the app store and named my smoker as directed. In  the app the name of my smoker comes up, select it and provided that I am within the 30 foot range I get a message saying that the smoker is off do you want to turn it on? Once I turn it on I am ask to set temp and time the unit will not start heating until time is set, then it will display "heating" until it gets to the set heat.



Yeah, I get that.  We have the same unit.  Since I had not used my smoker for 2+ mos, I was a bit confused when they (Masterbuilt), changed the Bluetooth format.  I called them today, and now I understand it.  I forgot to ask why they changed the format, or if they improved the range while they were making changes.  [emoji]128518[/emoji]
I will be smoking a pork tenderloin roast Christmas - I'll check to see if any improvement in the Bluetooth range.  Doubtful.

Happy holidays to everyone!
Dennis


----------



## smokingbro

OK, I'm the new guy here. Over the weekend on Saturday I purchased a 30" MES Bluetooth Digital smoker at Home Depot. My model came with the 12" legs. Took about 40 minutes to put together, then I did the 3 hour cleaning and seasoning at 275.

Sunday, I smoked my first racks of ribs using the 3-2-1 at 225. I surprised myself with how good they came out, for my first time using the smoker.

I found the 30" MES Bluetooth very easy to use. The Bluetooth app on my iPhone connected very well from anywhere in my house. I was a little concerned about the connection, because this seem to be an issue with some online reviews of the MES BT. 

My only complaint, is the limited smoke and smoke time using the built in wood chip loader. I was having to load more wood chips every 45 minutes to keep the smoke going, major PIA. So I ordered the A-Maze-N 5x8 pellet smoker, which should get here on Wednesday. Masterbuilt should seriously think about incorporating the pellet smoker into their design of the MES. 

Once I get the pellet smoker, I plan on smoking some more ribs and a Boston Butt for Christmas dinner.

I'm sure I will be on the forum asking lots of questions.


----------



## remsr

I'll check back for the results.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingBro said:


> OK, I'm the new guy here. Over the weekend on Saturday I purchased a 30" MES Bluetooth Digital smoker at Home Depot. My model came with the 12" legs. Took about 40 minutes to put together, then I did the 3 hour cleaning and seasoning at 275.
> 
> Sunday, I smoked my first racks of ribs using the 3-2-1 at 225. I surprised myself with how good they came out, for my first time using the smoker.
> 
> I found the 30" MES Bluetooth very easy to use. The Bluetooth app on my iPhone connected very well from anywhere in my house. I was a little concerned about the connection, because this seem to be an issue with some online reviews of the MES BT.
> 
> My only complaint, is the limited smoke and smoke time using the built in wood chip loader. I was having to load more wood chips every 45 minutes to keep the smoke going, major PIA. So I ordered the A-Maze-N 5x8 pellet smoker, which should get here on Wednesday. Masterbuilt should seriously think about incorporating the pellet smoker into their design of the MES.
> 
> Once I get the pellet smoker, I plan on smoking some more ribs and a Boston Butt for Christmas dinner.
> 
> I'm sure I will be on the forum asking lots of questions.


Welcome Bro !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll love that AMNPS !!!

Here's some things that should help with your learning curve:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## smokingbro

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll love that AMNPS !!!
> 
> Here's some things that should help with your learning curve:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear


Bear, thanks for linky to recipes. I like the very clear directions on smoking in MES with AMNPS.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingBro said:


> Bear, thanks for linky to recipes. I like the very clear directions on smoking in MES with AMNPS.


Glad you like them---Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## mormonsniper

I have a the Masterbuilt 30" with BT. I had to uninstall the application and reinstall it to get the bluetooth to work after Masterbuilt did an update to the app.  Android OS.


----------



## dennispfaff

mormonsniper said:


> I have a the Masterbuilt 30" with BT. I had to uninstall the application and reinstall it to get the bluetooth to work after Masterbuilt did an update to the app.  Android OS.



I experienced the same thing...had to uninstall the Masterbuilt Bluetooth on my iPad and reinstall it.  Now I can report that they did improve the Bluetooth and it now can be monitored from inside my house.  The prior Bluetooth operation had very limited range, and in-sight only, like 30-40 feet.  Not only that, when I called Masterbuilt they promptly answered my call and politely walked me through the Bluetooth operation.  Almost like a different company.  

I purchased my 40 in 2.5 MES from Bass Pro in April, so those who recently purchased one may not even realize the improvement in the Bluetooth format.
Dennis


----------



## jayace

What would you say the range is now with the update? Been waiting to pull the trigger on the MB 30 or 40 but the disappointed comments with the BT range was holding me back.


----------



## dennispfaff

Jayace said:


> What would you say the range is now with the update? Been waiting to pull the trigger on the MB 30 or 40 but the disappointed comments with the BT range was holding me back.



Actually it was not much of a distance improvement, maybe 10-15 feet.  Once I wondered away from the window I lost connection.  I think the range I experienced was about 35-40 ft.


----------



## smokingbro

Jayace said:


> What would you say the range is now with the update? Been waiting to pull the trigger on the MB 30 or 40 but the disappointed comments with the BT range was holding me back.


I have the MES 30 2.5 and BT connection has been good. I get a good connection anywhere in my house, about 20-25 feet away from MES. I think the phone you are using also has has an impact on the range. I'm using an iPhone 6. The BT on my iPhone connects to our car when my wife is a half block away driving home.


----------



## captrichc

I got this smoker for christmas. With an amps.  Put the mailbox mod on it today. Smoked a brisket last week. It was great.


----------



## remsr

I get the same thing out of my 2.5 40" about 25 to 30 feet and I also have the iPhone 6 and in hooks up with my wife's ML350 about a half block away. I have had my Masterbuilt since July


----------



## dennispfaff

REMSR said:


> I get the same thing out of my 2.5 40" about 25 to 30 feet and I also have the iPhone 6 and in hooks up with my wife's ML350 about a half block away. I have had my Masterbuilt since July



That could be it.  Just bought my wife an iPhone 6s Plus, I will see if the Masterbuilt range is better with that device next time I smoke something.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL----I'm sitting this one out for a change!!

I'm using the controls on my 2.5 for the time being.

If I ever use the Bluetooth remote, it'll be after you guys all get it nailed down for me.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

I just learned something today from Verizon.  The newer cell phones have 4G LTE technology, which they explained has a much stronger signal than when using WIFi connection.  I have always used my iPad with the WIFI connection for the MES Bluetooth operation.  

This may be why some are reporting good distance connection using their iPhone (or whatever cell phone with the 4G LTE technology).  I'm not a tech guy, maybe 1 step above Bear, but this may help.  Next time I smoke something I will try using my wife's iPhone.
Dennis


----------



## bob dominik

Wood not buy ,.infact just used 40 " Masterbuildt Blue tooth for the first time could not get a signal from 20 '. Thinking of taking smoker back , thats how diappointed i am.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I'm sitting this one out for a change!!
> 
> I'm using the controls on my 2.5 for the time being.
> 
> If I ever use the Bluetooth remote, it'll be after you guys all get it nailed down for me.
> 
> Bear


Ditto for me. My BT works just fine using the controls on it. In fact, if something needs adjusted, I need to be there anyhow to see why.


----------



## jayace

Bluetooth actually works independent of both wifi and cell signal so it's likely related to the bluetooth technology in each phone.


----------



## smokingbro

I wish the MES phone app could set an alert for the meat probe temperature. I smoked a pork butt the other day and it would have been nice to know when the internal temp reached 165 to wrap in foil and 205 when it was done, without have to watch the app all the time.


----------



## smokingearl

SmokingBro said:


> I wish the MES phone app could set an alert for the meat probe temperature. I smoked a pork butt the other day and it would have been nice to know when the internal temp reached 165 to wrap in foil and 205 when it was done, without have to watch the app all the time.


That's why most of us a nice remote thermometer. I love my maverick 733.


----------



## mummel

Yeah Bluetooth is a gimmick.  I would prefer them to bring down the cost of the smoker and remove the BT.  It has its place, but I could live without it.

I mostly used it for monitoring meat temp as a backup probe to my Mav, but now my MES probe is reading 10F higher than it should.  I tested it in boiling water when the smoker was off and it was maybe like 2F off, but when smoking, its reading like 10F off, so I dont use it anymore.

Also, when changing the temps, I have to walk up to the smoker to listen for the beep, to make sure my temp change has been transmitted.  If you are out of range, the app appears to be working, but your temp change wont be transmitted.  So you have to walk to the smoker anyway.

Seriously, remove BT, make the smoker cheaper or switch out the BT for a PID that works!


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Yeah Bluetooth is a gimmick.  I would prefer them to bring down the cost of the smoker and remove the BT.  It has its place, but I could live without it.


Yup---I prefer the regular remote we had on all the other models over the last 5-6 years. My old MES remotes had a lot fewer drops than any of my Mavericks. LOL---And it's the only one that never drops while sitting next to my recliner!!! (Steel door between my Smoker & my Recliner) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smokingearl

mummel said:


> Yeah Bluetooth is a gimmick.  I would prefer them to bring down the cost of the smoker and remove the BT.  It has its place, but I could live without it
> 
> I mostly used it for monitoring meat temp as a backup probe to my Mav, but now my MES probe is reading 10F higher than it should.  I tested it in boiling water when the smoker was off and it was maybe like 2F off, but when smoking, its reading like 10F off, so I dont use it anymore.
> 
> Also, when changing the temps, I have to walk up to the smoker to listen for the beep, to make sure my temp change has been transmitted.  If you are out of range, the app appears to be working, but your temp change wont be transmitted.  So you have to walk to the smoker anyway.
> 
> 
> Seriously, remove BT, make the smoker cheaper or switch out the BT for a PID that works!



They are saving money by making them Bluetooth vs supplying a remote.


----------



## mummel

I see their was a bug in the app (temp setting?) that was fixed on 1/6.


----------



## candurin

Just downloaded the updated app and went outside to test it during today's smoke (BB ribs and scarbelly wings).

Used my phone (iPhone 6), iPad, wife's iPhone and my son't android tablet.  Damn thing wouldn't connect to anything!

Good advice?  Read the manual!  Completely forgot to hold down the set temp button in order to turn on the smoker's bluetooth!  An hour later, it's working.


----------



## captrichc

I can't get my new phone to connect. May try Uninstaller and reinstalling.


----------



## remsr

My 2.5 MES works fine the blue tooth range is about 25 to 30 feet which could be better but I didn't buy it for the Bluetooth technology, It really does a great job of holding set temps. If I want to know the meat and smoker temp as I work around the yard, or to alert me of changes while I sleep,  my Weber remot dule probe have a 300 foot range. I could spend several thousand dollars on a smoker and still never put out any better food then I do on my inexpensive MSE 40" or my WSM 221/2". I wouldn't want to replace either of them.


----------



## deathgrip

I recently bought a 40" bluetooth and I'm having temperature issues. 1st one I had went to season and temp shot to 310deg found that's the max reading as my probe was reading 350deg and still calling for heat. Took back and exchange git it set up and seasoned without any issues went to use smoker for first time and was working fine for pre heat and as I was walk out to throw meat on smoker it said 306 wth. I hit the set temp to see what it was set at and said 872deg yes that's right 872 deg and I had it set at 250deg??? Not sure if it's bluetooth related or what any help or explication on the matter would help. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> I recently bought a 40" bluetooth and I'm having temperature issues. 1st one I had went to season and temp shot to 310deg found that's the max reading as my probe was reading 350deg and still calling for heat. Took back and exchange git it set up and seasoned without any issues went to use smoker for first time and was working fine for pre heat and as I was walk out to throw meat on smoker it said 306 wth. I hit the set temp to see what it was set at and said 872deg yes that's right 872 deg and I had it set at 250deg??? Not sure if it's bluetooth related or what any help or explication on the matter would help. Thanks!


If you want to see if it's Bluetooth related, put the remote (phone or whatever) away for a smoke, and just use the controls on the console.

If you don't have one already, You should also have a wireless digital set of therms, like a Maverick ET-732, so you know what the actual temp is.

BTW: I see this is your first post----Please go to Roll Call & introduce yourself, so you can be properly Welcomed by the Gang!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## remsr

My bet is that it's the regulater in the smoker. All Bluetooth is, is a witless way to do the same thing that you can do on the control panel. Blue tooth dorse't have the ability to change anything that isn't programed in your smokers electronics. So the problem wouldn't be the blue tooth connection but rather the controller itself. Just my guess.


----------



## deathgrip

Bearcarver said:


> If you want to see if it's Bluetooth related, put the remote (phone or whatever) away for a smoke, and just use the controls on the console.
> 
> If you don't have one already, You should also have a wireless digital set of therms, like a Maverick ET-732, so you know what the actual temp is.
> 
> BTW: I see this is your first post----Please go to Roll Call & introduce yourself, so you can be properly Welcomed by the Gang!!:welcome1:
> 
> Bear


Well after that happened I did turn off the masterbuilt app and manuually operated by panel and used my iGrill probes to monitor it with my phone. Smoker worked fine for the entire smoke which took 3 hours and didn't have a glitch. Will do more testing with it on and off. Just odd how it did it with 2 brand new never used smokers. Also temp setpoint jumping to 872deg just odd.


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> Well after that happened I did turn off the masterbuilt app and manuually operated by panel and used my iGrill probes to monitor it with my phone. Smoker worked fine for the entire smoke which took 3 hours and didn't have a glitch. Will do more testing with it on and off. Just odd how it did it with 2 brand new never used smokers. Also temp setpoint jumping to 872deg just odd.


Yeah---I'd ask Masterbuilt about that 872°.

These things are often off by up to 15°, and sometimes more, but that's just strange.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I still say it's the main control board of the smoker. It's not hard to believe that Masterbuilt could have gotten a batch of bad components that afects a run of smokers that they instaled them in the same way. I would return the one you have and ask for  one from a different store location, get one from a different store period. If you get one that works right you won't be disappointed.


----------



## remsr

What I have learned in my 71 years is that problems always come from somewhere other then where they appear. What appears is always a result of somethings else. Where that high reading showed up is not the problem where it came from is getting closer to the problem which actually originated who knows where? Rather then go nuts trying to discover that, you can eliminate many possibilities by geting a smoker from a different lot.


----------



## deathgrip

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah---I'd ask Masterbuilt about that 872°.
> 
> These things are often off by up to 15°, and sometimes more, but that's just strange.
> 
> 
> Bear


I called masterbuilt yesterday said to them it sounded like I had a faulty hi temp regulator. Doest sound right to me cause I wouldn't think the regulator would have changed temp to 872 but we will see it will be here in a week, and I'll get installed


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> I called masterbuilt yesterday said to them it sounded like I had a faulty hi temp regulator. Doest sound right to me cause I wouldn't think the regulator would have changed temp to 872 but we will see it will be here in a week, and I'll get installed


So they're sending a new control unit.

That's what I would try first---A lot less hassle than swapping the whole smoker.

Takes a few minutes to change out.

Luck to ya!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## deathgrip

Bearcarver said:


> So they're sending a new control unit.
> That's what I would try first---A lot less hassle than swapping the whole smoker.
> Takes a few minutes to change out.
> 
> Luck to ya!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Bear


Well they sent me the hi temp limiter and I installed. Fired up to 250 deg. Went up to 250 cycled for just a few min then over temp again hit set temp and was at 899 and this was with Bluetooth on and using app. 
Today I did a test I manually operated without app and bluetooth on and temp went right up to 250 cycled fine for 3 hrs. Shut off cooled down and one last time tried operating with Bluetooth and app and well no luck did samething it over shot again, so I'm thinking it's a software issue between smoker and phone and app. I'll call on Monday and see what they say this time.


----------



## remsr

I would go to a different store and try your phone out on one of their MES's if it works get a refund and buy that one. Also do you know someone with a iPhone? Have them try theirs on your smoker. I can't see where your phone could have anything to do with the problem but it's a good way to eliminate that possibility. My experience with electronics having worked on copiers for a living, is that when a copier is doing what it is supposed to but not like it is supposed to. The problem was always the main controller which we refers to as the mother board. Granted a copier is different than a smoker but all electronic controlled units have basic things in common.


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> Well they sent me the hi temp limiter and I installed. Fired up to 250 deg. Went up to 250 cycled for just a few min then over temp again hit set temp and was at 899 and this was with Bluetooth on and using app.
> Today I did a test I manually operated without app and bluetooth on and temp went right up to 250 cycled fine for 3 hrs. Shut off cooled down and one last time tried operating with Bluetooth and app and well no luck did samething it over shot again, so I'm thinking it's a software issue between smoker and phone and app. I'll call on Monday and see what they say this time.


Yup----Sounds like it's something between the bluetooth & your phone. I didn't think it was your controller.

\It's obvious that it really isn't going to 872° or 899°, or it would be all over. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Master built might be able to tell you what to do----"I know nothing" about Electronics----Just like Sgt Shultz!!!

Bear


----------



## deathgrip

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----Sounds like it's something between the bluetooth & your phone. I didn't think it was your controller.
> \It's obvious that it really isn't going to 872° or 899°, or it would be all over. :biggrin:
> 
> Master built might be able to tell you what to do----"I know nothing" about Electronics----Just like Sgt Shultz!!!
> 
> 
> Bear


Well I talked to them and they had to discuss what might be going on and they called me back 2 days later and said that they are having issues with app for Droid, and that it will take up to 30 to 60 days till they get it fixed, so in the mean time they are sending me a new controller with a remote to operate it. Said that in a month or 2 if I decide I want to try app (once fixed) and bluetooth controller again to just swap it back in. I knew it was app cause I did a 10hr smoke with some ribs and worked fine manually operating


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> Well I talked to them and they had to discuss what might be going on and they called me back 2 days later and said that they are having issues with app for Droid, and that it will take up to 30 to 60 days till they get it fixed, so in the mean time they are sending me a new controller with a remote to operate it. Said that in a month or 2 if I decide I want to try app (once fixed) and bluetooth controller again to just swap it back in. I knew it was app cause I did a 10hr smoke with some ribs and worked fine manually operating


That's what I thought too.

Hmmmm---So they're going to send you a new controller, and an RF remote to work with it??????

I'm wondering if I could get that for mine----I gotta look into that. I've been controlling mine at the console, because I don't have anything to download the Bluetooth crap to.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> Hmmmm---So they're going to send you a new controller, and an RF remote to work with it??????
> 
> I'm wondering if I could get that for mine----I gotta look into that. I've been controlling mine at the console, because I don't have anything to download the Bluetooth crap to.
> 
> Bear


Ditto for me Bear ...


----------



## opfoto

Just as an FYI.....

I have a 30in MES w/ BT

I have only used it a few times BUT I have only used the Control panel to turn it on. I then use my IPad and the App to control it from then on. I have NOT had any problems at all monitoring temp/time etc. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## mummel

How often does MES bring our new Gens of smokers?  It's been about a year now no?


----------



## remsr

That's incredible why am I not having the same problem? I just smoked a cupel racks of St Louis ribs using my blue tooth and it worked fine the whole time?????


----------



## theboyler

I'm guessing the next gen will have wifi....

PS... my 30' MES Bluetooth works great! love it


----------



## mummel

Wifi would be a MUCH better upgrade for sure.


----------



## brickguy221

REMSR said:


> That's incredible why am I not having the same problem? I just smoked a cupel racks of St Louis ribs using my blue tooth and it worked fine the whole time?????


I would guess that you smoked them one slab on each shelf, whereas I smoked 4 slabs on ONE shelf in a rib rack. Thus maybe chocking up the air flow????


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I would guess that you smoked them one slab on each shelf, whereas I smoked 4 slabs on ONE shelf in a rib rack. Thus maybe chocking up the air flow????


Aren't they standing on edge with space between the racks & around the perimeter?

That would allow air flow.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bear, they stand on edge, but flop over somewhat into each other at the top of the rib racks, so there isn't as much space between them as you would think. even though I have a tent over smoker to keep grease drippings off of it, I still have my worse problems when smoking ribs. The less meat in Smoker, the better it smokes although not a lot of smoke then. After thinking about it more, thus my theory since my posting a topic on this. 

In fact the last time I smoked ribs, during the Smoking of them I pulled the chip loader out to add a few pellets to it since I wasn't getting enough smoke and it went "puff" with a bit of back draft when I did that, even though the hole in bottom pan was open and not covered by foil.

I have some experiments ( 2-3-maybe 4) that I am going to run as soon as I get time  to see if my theory is right. Also, I will be smoking 3 small tri-tips Wed of next week (2-17) and will use Tube as Todd suggested to me in an Email, to see if the pellets will stay lit better.

Once I have done that as well as completed my experiments, I will report my finding here in this Smoking Forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, they stand on edge, but flop over somewhat into each other at the top of the rib racks, so there isn't as much space between them as you would think. even though I have a tent over smoker to keep grease drippings off of it, I still have my worse problems when smoking ribs. The less meat in Smoker, the better it smokes although not a lot of smoke then. After thinking about it more, thus my theory since my posting a topic on this.
> 
> In fact the last time I smoked ribs, during the Smoking of them I pulled the chip loader out to add a few pellets to it since I wasn't getting enough smoke and it went "puff" with a bit of back draft when I did that, even though the hole in bottom pan was open and not covered by foil.
> 
> I have some experiments ( 2-3-maybe 4) that I am going to run as soon as I get time  to see if my theory is right. Also, I will be smoking 3 small tri-tips Wed of next week (2-17) and will use Tube as Todd suggested to me in an Email, to see if the pellets will stay lit better.
> 
> Once I have done that as well as completed my experiments, I will report my finding here in this Smoking Forum.


That all makes sense-----Might be one of the reasons I have such good success with my AMNPS----I very rarely have a full smoker---Usually only one or two racks.

I get too much smoke from the Tube, so you should get what you need from it.

Bear


----------



## remsr

If you were using a rib rack I wouldn't think air flow would be an issue. Sometimes I think they even smoke better in the rack the only reason I don't use the rack is because I have been doing the 3-2-1 and it's a hassle geting them in and out of the rack.


----------



## brickguy221

REMSR said:


> If you were using a rib rack I wouldn't think air flow would be an issue. Sometimes I think they even smoke better in the rack the only reason I don't use the rack is because I have been doing the 3-2-1 and it's a hassle geting them in and out of the rack.


Not enough space between the slabs of ribs for good air flow plus if you would have read what I said in post # 1124 above, it said that the tops of slabs lean into each other, thus that limits the air flow between them. If they had an inch or two all the way up between them, then yes there would be good air flow, but unfortunately they don't have that space.

I use a 3 x 1 1/2 and ... 3 1/4 x 1 1/2 and ...  a 3 1/4 x 1 3/4 ...  method, depending on the size and thickness of the slabs, so I don't need to put them back in the rack. Just smoke them until time to foil and then lay the foiled slabs on 2 shelves until the time is up. Then take out of Smoker and let sit 15-20 minutes, open foiled ribs and slice.


----------



## theboyler

Brickguy221 said:


> I use a 3 x 1 1/2 and ... 3 1/4 x 1 1/2 and ...  a 3 1/4 x 1 3/4 ...  method, depending on the size and thickness of the slabs, so I don't need to put them back in the rack. Just smoke them until time to foil and then lay the foiled slabs on 2 shelves until the time is up. Then take out of Smoker and let sit 15-20 minutes, open foiled ribs and slice.


huh?


----------



## cfunni

I am confused by the I use a 3 x 1 1/2 and ... 3 1/4 x 1 1/2 and ...  a 3 1/4 x 1 3/4 ...  method,

Is this like the 3-2-1..... 3 hours smoke, 2 hours foil,1 hour no foil


----------



## Bearcarver

cfunni said:


> I am confused by the I use a 3 x 1 1/2 and ... 3 1/4 x 1 1/2 and ...  a 3 1/4 x 1 3/4 ...  method,
> 
> Is this like the 3-2-1..... 3 hours smoke, 2 hours foil,1 hour no foil


Yes, and those 3 are without a third step.

Bear


----------



## smokin papallo

I got my amnps for my mes 40 2.5. Going to do my first brisket tomorrow. I rubbed with mustard and spice rub tonight. This is only a smallish 6 pound flat but has good marbling and 1/4" cap. Any smoking advice would be greatly appreciated. I plan on 225 till internal of 185-190 before pulling, wrapping, toweling and putting in cooler. Does my amnps setup look OK? I am using a disposable "wok tray" sold by char-broil at wal-mart for $3 for raising it.













amnps2.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 7, 2016


















amnps3.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 7, 2016


















brisket1.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 7, 2016


















kit1.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 7, 2016


















rub2.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 7, 2016


----------



## captrichc

Smokin Papallo said:


> I got my amnps for my mes 40 2.5. Going to do my first brisket tomorrow. I rubbed with mustard and spice rub tonight. This is only a smallish 6 pound flat but has good marbling and 1/4" cap. Any smoking advice would be greatly appreciated. I plan on 225 till internal of 185-190 before pulling, wrapping, toweling and putting in cooler. Does my amnps setup look OK? I am using a disposable "wok tray" sold by char-broil at wal-mart for $3 for raising it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amnps2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amnps3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brisket1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rub2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 7, 2016



I don't think you will get enough airflow with the AMNPS with it inside the smoker and the door closed. That's why we do the mailbox mod.


----------



## smokingearl

Actually with the MES 40 BT the mailbox mod is not needed, nor is elevating the AMPS or even pulling out the chip loader. All of those were done to get the AMPS to work the the gen 2 models and since they worked people just did them with the new 2.5 BT models as well. I even started out by raising the AMPS and pulling out the chip loader and did it my first few smokes. Then thought I'd see how it did without doing anything other than putting the amps on the bottom and closed the chip loader. There was no difference and the AMPS performed flawlessly. So that's what I've done ever since.


----------



## captrichc

SmokingEarL said:


> Actually with the MES 40 BT the mailbox mod is not needed, nor is elevating the AMPS or even pulling out the chip loader. All of those were done to get the AMPS to work the the gen 2 models and since they worked people just did them with the new 2.5 BT models as well. I even started out by raising the AMPS and pulling out the chip loader and did it my first few smokes. Then thought I'd see how it did without doing anything other than putting the amps on the bottom and closed the chip loader. There was no difference and the AMPS performed flawlessly. So that's what I've done ever since.


ok. Lol. I stand corrected.


----------



## smokin papallo

SmokingEarL said:


> Actually with the MES 40 BT the mailbox mod is not needed, nor is elevating the AMPS or even pulling out the chip loader. All of those were done to get the AMPS to work the the gen 2 models and since they worked people just did them with the new 2.5 BT models as well. I even started out by raising the AMPS and pulling out the chip loader and did it my first few smokes. Then thought I'd see how it did without doing anything other than putting the amps on the bottom and closed the chip loader. There was no difference and the AMPS performed flawlessly. So that's what I've done ever since.


That's great to hear! Thank you..


----------



## smokin papallo

edit


----------



## smokin papallo

Deathgrip said:


> Well I talked to them and they had to discuss what might be going on and they called me back 2 days later and said that they are having issues with app for Droid, and that it will take up to 30 to 60 days till they get it fixed, so in the mean time they are sending me a new controller with a remote to operate it. Said that in a month or 2 if I decide I want to try app (once fixed) and bluetooth controller again to just swap it back in. I knew it was app cause I did a 10hr smoke with some ribs and worked fine manually operating


Thank you for your posts on this. I am having the same issues as you with temp spikes and odd 800+ degree readings from control panel when connected to bluetooth. I just spoke to customer service. It wasn't easy but I talked her into sending me the RF control panel and remote. She said she had never heard of doing that but she did research and found one that would match up with my particular type of smoker. She said it had to come from a unit made in the same factory as mine was.. You saved me a lot of back and forth with them and this will hopefully fix it until the app situation is corrected.


----------



## smokin papallo

Update













brisket1.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016






After overnight in fridge.













Brisket2.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016






AMNPS doing its job..













brisket3.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016


















brisket4.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016






after 2 hours













bt1.png



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016


















bt2.png



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## wayoung

Hi all, 

I'm looking for a new smoker and this one is top on my list (once it goes on sale). I see a few of you have had it for awhile, any thoughts on it? Happy with the purchase? No problems with it dying on you? . I had a very similar Cuisinart model (looks to be exactly the same as the masterbuilt electric a couple models older than this)  and it died on me a month after the warranty expired so I'm a little hesitant jumping on this.


----------



## smokin papallo

Smokin Papallo said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brisket1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After overnight in fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMNPS doing its job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brisket3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brisket4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bt1.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bt2.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin papallo
> __ Mar 8, 2016


I could tell by the flood of comments on my original post that everybody was eagerly awaiting the finished results of my first brisket smoke.. Here you go.. This amazingly turned out as some of (if not the) best brisket I have ever had. Maybe beginners luck..













bb in smoke.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 12, 2016


















bbslice.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 12, 2016


















bb3.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 12, 2016


















bbgold.jpg



__ smokin papallo
__ Mar 12, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Papallo said:


> I could tell by the flood of comments on my original post that everybody was eagerly awaiting the finished results of my first brisket smoke.. Here you go.. This amazingly turned out as some of (if not the) best brisket I have ever had. Maybe beginners luck..


Very Nice Brisket !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, and those 3 are without a third step.
> 
> Bear


I have never found it necessary to use a third step. At the end of the foil time, the ribs are done.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I have never found it necessary to use a third step. At the end of the foil time, the ribs are done.


Yup---Most of mine are like that nowadays.

Bear


----------



## wayoung

One more post asking about the longevity of the smoker :)  are those who bought it last year happy with with it?  No problems with it dying on them?  This is what I'm looking at getting (30" 4 rack variant, as I suspect it will go on sale at home depot for less than the 6 rack variant at bass pro) but I'm gun shy after my other one died after fourteen months. It wasn't Masterbuilt branded, but my understanding is that it was a masterbuilt smoker under the Cuisinart brand.


----------



## Bearcarver

wayoung said:


> One more post asking about the longevity of the smoker :) are those who bought it last year happy with with it? No problems with it dying on them? This is what I'm looking at getting (30" 4 rack variant, as I suspect it will go on sale at home depot for less than the 6 rack variant at bass pro) but I'm gun shy after my other one died after fourteen months. It wasn't Masterbuilt branded, but my understanding is that it was a masterbuilt smoker under the Cuisinart brand.


As far as getting one with a bad controller or something like that, I would say it's a hit & miss type chance, but if you get a bad one, they take good care of you.

The thing that went most on the older models was the connector to the heating element. There was a batch years ago that were going a lot earlier, but My MES 30 never went (6 years), and my Gen #1 MES 40 took 5 years to need replacing. Then it took a 50 cent connector & a few minutes to replace it.

Bear


----------



## wayoung

Hmm, when my element went all I could find online was that they were shoddily manufactured (Cuisinart made them based on masterbuilt specs design, masterbuilt themselves didn't make them) and once the element stopped working they were done, nothing you can do due to how they were welded together. So I ended up tossing mine out -  although I later found out the entire model was subject to a recall for a full refund (too late for me though since I had trashed mine already). The things were garbage.  Hence my being wary of these smokers.

But there aren't really any other valid options, other than Bradley and I don't want to go that route.


----------



## Bearcarver

wayoung said:


> Hmm, when my element went all I could find online was that they were shoddily manufactured (Cuisinart made them based on masterbuilt specs design, masterbuilt themselves didn't make them) and once the element stopped working they were done, nothing you can do due to how they were welded together. So I ended up tossing mine out - although I later found out the entire model was subject to a recall for a full refund (too late for me though since I had trashed mine already). The things were garbage. Hence my being wary of these smokers.
> 
> But there aren't really any other valid options, other than Bradley and I don't want to go that route.


I think Masterbuilt has come a long way in 6 years.

I bought my MES 30---No problem.

Then I bought my Son an MES 30 with a problem. I called and the Girl there was no help at all.

I hung up & called later---Got a different girl, and she knew less than the first one.

My Son took his back to Cabelas & got another one.

Then I bought my MES 40 Gen #1, and it only needed the connector after 5 years. Works Great yet.

Now I have an MES 40 BT, and I didn't use it much, but I like it even more than I like the Gen #1 that I put in my garage for emergencies.

Now these last few years, just about all I've heard is good things about their customer service, and they even help people out after the warranty  has already run out, just to keep their name on the positive.

If I needed one now, I wouldn't hesitate to get another MES BT.

Bear


----------



## wayoung

Thanks Bear.
I'm not quite through the Thread yet so apologies if it's been asked but how does it do at cooler temperatures? Say, 5,10,15 C?


----------



## smokingearl

the minimum temp setting is like 100* F


----------



## Bearcarver

wayoung said:


> Thanks Bear.
> I'm not quite through the Thread yet so apologies if it's been asked but how does it do at cooler temperatures? Say, 5,10,15 C?


That's about 40° F to 60° F.

About the only way to use temps like that would be to do it in the Winter, when the ambient temp is down in that area.

You can fill a plastic jug or 2 about 3/4 full & freeze them. Then put them inside to cool things down, but that will only do so much.

You would also need another smoke generator, like an "Amazing Smoker", because you wouldn't want to turn the Smoker on, since the lowest setting is 100° (Like Earl said above).

Bear


----------



## wayoung

My bad, I wasn't clear. I didn't mean running it at those temps,  I meant cooking when the outdoor temp was in that range. Does it still heat up/retain heat when the outdoor temp is low?


----------



## Bearcarver

wayoung said:


> My bad, I wasn't clear. I didn't mean running it at those temps, I meant cooking when the outdoor temp was in that range. Does it still heat up/retain heat when the outdoor temp is low?


LOL---That's easier:

I've smoked when the outside temp was Below 10° F, and the only thing that didn't work to good was me.

It can take a little longer to get to the set temps, but MES units are insulated pretty good.

If you have it out in the open without any wind block around it, a 10 MPH or better wind can be a bigger problem than temps below Freezing.

Bear


----------



## remsr

My 2.5 generation 40" does just fine in 30 degree weather. I live in Minnesota need I say more? 
Randy,


----------



## mummel

REMSR said:


> My 2.5 generation 40" does just fine in 30 degree weather. I live in Minnesota need I say more?
> Randy,


What about the LCD freezing?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> What about the LCD freezing?


I've heard people talk about that, but I never witnessed it.

Gets pretty cold in PA and in MN.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## remsr

No problem with LCD freezing at 30 degrees, I regulate ad monitor on my iPhone 6 but the LCD on the smoker was working fine as well.
Randy,


----------



## remsr

I bought my 2.5 40" last summer and am pleased with it. I did have to replace the meat prob almost right away but have had no problems since. I would buy another one if the need comes up but I am covered with my WSM 231/2" and my MES 40"
Randy,


----------



## cfunni

I am also a new owner of the MES 40 BT 2.5. I also have the AMPS. I was having problems getting the AMPS to work, and this was their response

*Place the AMNPS 5x8 about 2” off the floor of your MES 40*

*Some guys wad up some foil and make a 2” riser*

*Pull the chip loader out 2” and rotate to the “Dump” position*

*Exhaust wide open*

*No water in the water pan*

I am going to do my first brisket this weekend in the MES

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

cfunni said:


> I am also a new owner of the MES 40 BT 2.5. I also have the AMPS. I was having problems getting the AMPS to work, and this was their response
> 
> *Place the AMNPS 5x8 about 2” off the floor of your MES 40*
> 
> *Some guys wad up some foil and make a 2” riser*
> 
> *Pull the chip loader out 2” and rotate to the “Dump” position*
> 
> *Exhaust wide open*
> 
> *No water in the water pan*
> 
> I am going to do my first brisket this weekend in the MES
> 
> Craig


That usually works.

If it doesn't work, put the bottom rack in position. Then set your AMNPS on that rack, on the far left end, about an inch from the left wall (Away from the Heating element).

IMHO that bottom rack is too close to the heating element anyway to put meat on it.

Bear


----------



## hoops10

A quick question on identifying the Masterbuilt 40 gen 2.5.  I was at my local Sam;s Club and saw this model:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6322

It looks like the same one from amazon here:


But the Sam's Club model has legs and what looks like a cover over the LED, while the amazon one does not.  Also the amazon one is about $60 more.  Are they both gen 2.5?  Please help, I am a little confused.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> A quick question on identifying the Masterbuilt 40 gen 2.5.  I was at my local Sam;s Club and saw this model:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6322
> 
> It looks like the same one from amazon here:
> 
> 
> But the Sam's Club model has legs and what looks like a cover over the LED, while the amazon one does not.  Also the amazon one is about $60 more.  Are they both gen 2.5?  Please help, I am a little confused.  Thanks.


That Sams Club is a Gen #2.5-------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














The Amazon is a Gen #2------Don't buy that one!!-----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Bear


----------



## hoops10

Thanks bear.  I can't seem to find the newer gen 2.5 on masterbuilt's website, it appears they only have the older gen 2 unless I'm missing it.  For my own sanity, is the main difference between the 2 and 2.5 the small shade cover over the lCD panel and legs?


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> Thanks bear. I can't seem to find the newer gen 2.5 on masterbuilt's website, it appears they only have the older gen 2 unless I'm missing it. For my own sanity, is the main difference between the 2 and 2.5 the small shade cover over the lCD panel and legs?


No---The Gen #2 has a stupid slanted drip plate with a little water pan, that traps heat on the right side.

It has other problems but that's the biggest one!

Here's more about them all:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

https://www.masterbuilt.com/bluetooth-smoker


----------



## boudin4evr

who can post the manual from an MES 40 from Sams?

Can you add extra shelves? Is it all stainless inside? I don't have anything local under 2 hour drive!

Sams has best price BUT might be cheaper unit all around!


----------



## remsr

I put the ANMPS on the bottom left side and it burns great, I do pull the chip loader out a bit to get air intake.


----------



## theboyler

Can someone show me a picture of AMPS placement in the 30 inch BT MES?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

theBoyler said:


> Can someone show me a picture of AMPS placement in the 30 inch BT MES?
> 
> Thanks


The picture below is of my old MES 30 with my AMNS in it.

The AMNPS is the same width, and fits at the same place in the MES 30 and the MES 40.

The best place I found for an MES 40 BT is on the bottom rack all the way on the left end (away from the heating element).

If I had an MES 30 BT, I would put it at that same place.

MES 30 Gen #1 with AMNS:













beer bbq sauce.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Mar 13, 2012


----------



## mummel

Nice fatties!


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Nice fatties!


Those aren't Fatties.

They're "Unstuffed Smoked Bear Logs".

Like This:

*Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)           *

*Bear*


----------



## deathgrip

Hey yall it's  even a bit since I've posted.  Just an update from last post about my runaway smoker.  I did changed out bt controller head with one controlled with remote,  and I haven't had any problems with it since.  I have yet to change it back to the blue tooth one.  I would like to at some time but I have used multiple times since changing out and works perfect ever time.  Thanks for any input that anyone has given me.  Hoping to get some smoking tips from time to time since I am new to the smoking community.  ThanksThanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Deathgrip said:


> Hey yall it's even a bit since I've posted. Just an update from last post about my runaway smoker. I did changed out bt controller head with one controlled with remote, and I haven't had any problems with it since. I have yet to change it back to the blue tooth one. I would like to at some time but I have used multiple times since changing out and works perfect ever time. Thanks for any input that anyone has given me. Hoping to get some smoking tips from time to time since I am new to the smoking community. ThanksThanks!


That's Great---Glad you're up & running now!!

If I were you, I would keep using the RF remote, and put that BT thing in a Drawer for emergency only!!

Here's a whole pile of Tips that might help you:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## smokin papallo

Deathgrip said:


> Hey yall it's even a bit since I've posted. Just an update from last post about my runaway smoker. I did changed out bt controller head with one controlled with remote, and I haven't had any problems with it since. I have yet to change it back to the blue tooth one. I would like to at some time but I have used multiple times since changing out and works perfect ever time. Thanks for any input that anyone has given me. Hoping to get some smoking tips from time to time since I am new to the smoking community. ThanksThanks!


Thanks to your post I was able to talk to customer service and get RF controller to replace my BT. I tried the bluetooth one last time 2 days ago to see if it was working after any updates on the app and it was still doing the same thing. Randomly jacking the temperature up to 899. I swapped out to RF yesterday and smoked a butt. It worked great. Thanks again for CS tip.


----------



## lars guddal

Just bought a mes Bluetooth 3 days ago I love it. Used it 3 nights now, I had a pellet smoker and hated it since the day I bought it. The wood chip isn't no yoder offset but I like the ease of the mes it still comes out with great flavor with low fuel consumption


----------



## remsr

Just ask a question and you will get answers from everywhere.
Randy


----------



## mummel

Meant to post this sooner. I love the new MES BT app. Allows me to config my smoker in 1F increments. Why didn't they do this sooner!!!!!!!!?????

Thank you Masterbuilt. Please continue to innovate.


----------



## theboyler

I'm waiting for the wifi version!


----------



## mummel

Wait is this in the works?  Actually impossible with our current units.  Would need to be a new unit with network card.  But great idea.


----------



## theboyler

Is it possible to use charcoal chunks in the smoker?


----------



## txgunlover

theBoyler said:


> Is it possible to use charcoal chunks in the smoker?


Definitely not.


----------



## remsr

Maybe in the $59 cold smoker attachment or maybe just buy some Tonka dust.


----------



## theboyler

TXGunLover said:


> Definitely not.


explain!


----------



## jerryd

I can sum it up easily... It still has plastic parts and Chrome coated cooking racks that will rust regardless of how well you treat them. All they have to do is make it all out of stainless and make it waterproof to stay outside like a GRILL !!!!


----------



## boudin4evr

what is the most used pellets for the AMPS Im geting a 40" bluetooth model at sams(hope this is a good one)

and im buying the pellet smoker

need advice on what pellets to buy

In texas all they use on brisket is post oak! hadnt fount that yet in a pellet!

also, you guys/gals talk about leaving gap in wood chip tray

how much?

pics of an AMPS in a 40"?

thanks

any tips let me know! I read this whole forum!


----------



## Bearcarver

boudin4evr said:


> what is the most used pellets for the AMPS Im geting a 40" bluetooth model at sams(hope this is a good one)
> 
> and im buying the pellet smoker
> 
> need advice on what pellets to buy
> 
> In texas all they use on brisket is post oak! hadnt fount that yet in a pellet!
> 
> also, you guys/gals talk about leaving gap in wood chip tray
> 
> how much?
> 
> pics of an AMPS in a 40"?
> 
> thanks
> 
> any tips let me know! I read this whole forum!


Pellet type is a matter of taste. I get my Pellets from Todd (Amazing Smoker)

I personally use Hickory about 95% of the time.

I don't pull my chip dumper out, or mess with my chip tray, but you can if you have a problem.

Bear

Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the AMNPS on the bottom rack, protected from drips by the upside down half foil pan above it:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0107.jpg.html


----------



## atrainsacomin

So my Gen1 is having some electronic issues after MANY hours of happiness so I'm looking into the Gen3/2.5/whatever...

There are two model numbers for the 40" Stainless and I am having a hard time telling the difference:

Amazon is selling 20070115:


Sam's Club is selling 20070215:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6322

Both are stainless steel, have the top vent, and are bluetooth. Aside from the stand ($40-$50) I see no difference between the two, and furthermore why would the model with a  stand be $120 cheaper???

Smoke on,

//Atrainsacomin


----------



## Bearcarver

atrainsacomin said:


> So my Gen1 is having some electronic issues after MANY hours of happiness so I'm looking into the Gen3/2.5/whatever...
> 
> There are two model numbers for the 40" Stainless and I am having a hard time telling the difference:
> 
> Amazon is selling 20070115:
> 
> 
> Sam's Club is selling 20070215:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6322
> 
> Both are stainless steel, have the top vent, and are bluetooth. Aside from the stand ($40-$50) I see no difference between the two, and furthermore why would the model with a  stand be $120 cheaper???
> 
> Smoke on,
> 
> //Atrainsacomin


Yup---That's the only difference I see. They are both Generation #2.5 MES 40.

For my set-up the one without legs is better because I have mine on a good solid 2' high platform.

The only other thing is Sams Club has always been cheaper, but if you get theirs make sure you get the extended warranty, because a few years ago we had a bunch of problem smokers & it seemed they all (or most) came from Sams.

Getting their warranty (Around $30-$40) would cover your butt.

Bear


----------



## theboyler

TXGunLover said:


> Definitely not.


please explain... why I cant mix in a few tiny charcoal pieces in the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver

theBoyler said:


> please explain... why I cant mix in a few tiny charcoal pieces in the smoker?


You can put what you want in there, but you probably got that answer because it says in the Owners Manual not to put Charcoal or other fuels in the chip drawer.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Ask Masterbuilt why you can't put charcoal in the chip drawer. 
My guess is that it has to do with the electronics. What else could it be? If it wasn't electric it wouldn't mater what you used for fuel. I know your not thinking of it as fuel, but it would be like added fuel once it turns white. If you are looking for that flavor, I wonder if you crushed  som In to powder and mixed it with wood chips if it would work?


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Ask Masterbuilt why you can't put charcoal in the chip drawer.
> My guess is that it has to do with the electronics. What else could it be? If it wasn't electric it wouldn't mater what you used for fuel. I know your not thinking of it as fuel, but it would be like added fuel once it turns white. If you are looking for that flavor, I wonder if you crushed som In to powder and mixed it with wood chips if it would work?


I know some people have done it without any problems, and I wouldn't know why a little bit would hurt, but they do say not to.

Maybe they say that because they're worried some people would put a lot of Charcoal or Wood fuel in if they don't say NO.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Most likely just covering their butts, lol.


----------



## eman

Just picked up my fathers day Gen 2.5 from sams. will assemble tomorrow pre burn and do an over night butt for daddys day


----------



## Bearcarver

eman said:


> Just picked up my fathers day Gen 2.5 from sams. will assemble tomorrow pre burn and do an over night butt for daddys day


That's Great, Bob!!

You're gonna love that thing!!

Happy Dad's Day!

Bear


----------



## candurin

I've been running my smoker since last night.  Spatchcock chickens, ribs, shoulder and a brisket (all mine!) for the weekend.

Kids wanted pizza, wife wanted to go out.  75 degrees and not a cloud to be seen the entire weekend.

Needless to say, my MES is getting a workout this weekend.  I'll need to make a pellet order after this weekend.

Most importantly, this dad gets what this dad wants this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> I've been running my smoker since last night. Spatchcock chickens, ribs, shoulder and a brisket (all mine!) for the weekend.
> 
> Kids wanted pizza, wife wanted to go out. 75 degrees and not a cloud to be seen the entire weekend.
> 
> Needless to say, my MES is getting a workout this weekend. I'll need to make a pellet order after this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly, this dad gets what this dad wants this weekend.


That's Great !! 

My Son & his wife & Dog just went to Long Beach Island for a week. 

Glad the weather is doing good there too.

Happy Dad's Day!

Bear


----------



## candurin

Bear - it will be busy in LBI, but, this is arguably the best weather we have had for 3 straight days (over a weekend), since I can remember.

We live only 30 minutes south (closer to Atlantic city) and I think I've only been inside the house to sleep for the past 48 hours.

I'm just finishing up smoked Mac and cheese for the kids for lunch (threw some fresh ham cubes in as well).


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> Bear - it will be busy in LBI, but, this is arguably the best weather we have had for 3 straight days (over a weekend), since I can remember.
> 
> We live only 30 minutes south (closer to Atlantic city) and I think I've only been inside the house to sleep for the past 48 hours.
> 
> I'm just finishing up smoked Mac and cheese for the kids for lunch (threw some fresh ham cubes in as well).


Great !!

And you should be getting some of the World's best Sweet Corn in a couple weeks too.

Can't beat Jersey Sweet Corn!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## candurin

Yup.  I'll gladly send you a few dozen ears!

We've already got heirlooms and cherry tomatoes growing like weeds in our garden.


----------



## eman

Gen 2.5 success Smoked a 16 lb butt over night got up added a rack of spares and 4 Chicken breast, mixed up a double batch of wicked beans and filled up the smoker. This unit performs better than my Gen 1 or gen 2 ever did. the blue tooth works great but only to about 25 - 30 feet, all the temps are a lot closer to the readings than either of my previous units,  1st smoke A+.

.


----------



## Bearcarver

eman said:


> Gen 2.5 success Smoked a 16 lb butt over night got up added a rack of spares and 4 Chicken breast, mixed up a double batch of wicked beans and filled up the smoker. This unit performs better than my Gen 1 or gen 2 ever did. the blue tooth works great but only to about 25 - 30 feet, all the temps are a lot closer to the readings than either of my previous units,  1st smoke A+.
> 
> .


Wow, you gave it a workout !!

I knew you'd love it. Mine holds closer temps than my Gen #1 too (without my deflector plate in the Gen #1).

I don't have anything to use with the "Bluetooth", so I just use the on smoker controls.

Bear


----------



## remsr

The only MES I can compair my gen 2.5 40" to is my neighbors gen 1 30" which was my inspiration for buying my gen2.5 40". He has had his for 5 years, he useses it a lot and it has never failed him. The only reason I went with the 40" is more space and the ability to do full rib racks and full uncut packers. My only regret is that I did't get one with a window, but I am going to get another one with a window. They do work well font't they?
I love my WSM 22.5" but I only use it for smoke then transfer to the MES and I never use it for the things that only take a sort while like chicken, burgers, and ribs if I am only doing one or two racks. 
Randy,


----------



## markjh

Sorry if it's been answered, but I couldn't find it...I'm looking to purchase a 2.5 40", but would greatly prefer one with 6 racks (or expandable to 6). I can't find one though...looks like Amazon, Home Depot, Walmart, Sam's are all just 4 racks. Is there a certain retailer that carries the 6 rack version?

Cabelas has what I believe is a gen 2 that is expandable to 6. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## smokingearl

I know Bass Pro sells them. Sportsmans Warehouse, Cabelas, Google search for MES 40 Smoker Elite.


----------



## candurin

Here's all differences from what I recall (and my notes from over a year ago):

Masterbuilt 40" BT (Gen 2.5)

20070115 - SS (stainless steel exterior), glass window, 4 shelves

20070215 - Sam's club, SS, Glass, 4 Shelves, with stand

20070315 - Bass Pro shops, SS, Glass, 6 shelves

20070615 - Bass Pro Shop, SS, Glass, 6 shelves, stand, gloves, cover

IK-552046 (sorry, don't know master built model number) - this is the Cabela's version with all black case (no glass) and 6 shelves

So, Bass Pro and Cabela's are your choices for units with 6 shelves.


----------



## candurin

Added the side shelf to my smoker:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248022/mes-30-side-shelf/22#post_1578641


----------



## fjmcm

I bought a new 40 inch bluetooth, I got it at Sams, $329 have seen it for $400+ It has glass door and 4 shelves all I ever need, How do I like it, It's okay, temp varies  10 degrees low from my mavrick 732, I'm still in a learning curve,


----------



## Bearcarver

fjmcm said:


> I bought a new 40 inch bluetooth, I got it at Sams, $329 have seen it for $400+ It has glass door and 4 shelves all I ever need, How do I like it, It's okay, temp varies  10 degrees low from my mavrick 732, I'm still in a learning curve,


Yeah---Very few MES readouts are the same as the Maverick.

Just put your Maverick Smoker probe a few inches from the meat, and adjust your MES control up or down to make that Maverick Smoker Temp read what you want to smoke the meat at. Since the Maverick is easy to check for accuracy (Boil Test), that is the one you want to believe.

Plus you can move that Maverick Probe to where the meat is, and you can't do that with the MES sensor on the back wall of the Smoker.

Bear


----------



## fjmcm

Yes I did a boil test on the maverick it's on the money and I have been doing just that, putting my maverick by the meat and good to go


----------



## Bearcarver

fjmcm said:


> Yes I did a boil test on the maverick it's on the money and I have been doing just that, putting my maverick by the meat and good to go










  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I like to keep the Maverick probe about 3" from the meat, to keep the cold meat from causing a false reading.(especially early in the Smoke)

Bear


----------



## mummel

Go by the Maverick.  Ive stopped using the MES probe.


----------



## swamptrout

I'm not getting any smoke on my MES 30" Bluetooth model at lower temps (225) anyone else have this problem?


----------



## candurin

Are you using wood chips in the tray?  Filled water/drip pan (creating excess humidity)?  Soaked wood?  

Give us some more details...


----------



## Bearcarver

Swamptrout said:


> I'm not getting any smoke on my MES 30" Bluetooth model at lower temps (225) anyone else have this problem?


We could go on & on & on explaining how the chip drawer may be too far from the heating element, or you are probably soaking your chips (a No-No), or other things, but even if you get the chip burner working as good as it possibly can, it's not what you need.

I have not used my MES Chip burner in 6 years.

The only good way to go is an AMNPS.

Here ya go:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Bear


----------



## candurin

As always, I find myself in Bear's camp.

Never used the chip smoker in any MES I've owned.  Always used my AMPS and never had a bad smoke.  Some meat choices left a bit to be desired, but always perfect smoke.

Hope you all had an enjoyable 4th!  We've been eating brisket since 2pm...


----------



## bionicbeast

Hey guys, first time smoker here. This thread and Bear's posts have been a Godsend for a greenhorn smoker like myself. Almost bought a 2nd gen the other day, thankfully it didnt work out. Got home and read all the research on the different generations and let out a sigh of relief. I'm now thinking about getting the 40" Gen 2.5 from Sam's Club for $329. What I wanted to ask was I see everyone talking about the AMNPS system, but I was wondering is if I get the additional Masterbuilt cold smoking extension, would that serve the same purpose as the AMNPS? Just want to be able to smoke simple things without filling the wood chip tray every 45 min, which seems to be the number 1 complaint about these units, and the cold smoker seems to solve that problem. So wanted to get all of you opinions on it. Thank you!


----------



## candurin

Not the same thing.  The cold smoker attachment allows you to generate smoke externally from the smoker, so that the actual "burning" of the wood does not cause an increase in temperature inside the smoker (which would happen if the wood was kept in the internal tray).

AMPS significantly eases the process of generating TBS (thin blue smoke) by allowing the use of wood pellets or dust.

I don't think anyone (myself included) would ever NOT use our AMPS with any electric MES smoker.

There's a caveat...  I don't believe the AMPS fits inside the master built cold smoker attachment.  You'd be better off with a mailbox mod (there are many threads that go into a lot of detail), which allow you to use your AMPS outside the MES.

The cold smoker would not prevent tending to wood chips every 45 minutes, but the AMPS would allow you to keep the smoke flowing for up to 12 hours (my max is 14 hours) without so much as even looking at it.


----------



## remsr

I have both and both work well. The cold smoker tends to be a bit messy but produces good quality smoke for about 6 hours and longer if you turn it off once it gets to smoking and crack the ash drawer a bit for draft to keep it smoldering like the AMPS. I have many different flavors of wood chips avalible to me so I use the cold smoker a lot. I like the AMPS because it's easy, clean and produces good clean smoke but I am limited to what ever pellets are avalible. I have the 12" AMPS tube as well for smoking on my grills. I can order some interesting pellets for the AMPS but I don't like ordering anything and go for what's avalible in stores. 
As far as smoking goes, with the exception of cold smoking I have never smoked anything over 6 hours. 
Randy,


----------



## bionicbeast

Thanks for the replies guys!

Candurin: From what masterbuilt advertises, the cold smoker attachment can be used separately from the heater to cold smoke foods like cheese and salmon without heating them but it also can be used together with the regular electric heater so you can have the smoke coming in from the cold smoker while the food is also being cooked at temperature, and it grants an extra 6 hours of smoke, so thats why you wouldnt need to tend the chips every 45 min because it holds much more wood. So from what I understood this would essentially be the same as using the stock tiny wood ship tray but with a much larger capacity.

Randy: thanks for the insight! So the cold smoker and AMPS can essentially serve the same purpose right? I just felt the cold smoker was easier because you load the chips, flip the switch and youre good, whereas AMPS looked like it had a bit more of a process with the use of a torch and whatnot. Also you brought up a question I was wondering about when you said you wouldnt need 6 hours of smoke. The smoking and the cooking are two separate processes and must be used in conjunction to achieve great food correct? So you only smoke the meat for the first hour or so and then turn off the smoke and just let the MES cook it the rest of the way? As I said earlier and my title on this site states, total newbie here so I appreciate the help :)


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> Candurin: From what masterbuilt advertises, the cold smoker attachment can be used separately from the heater to cold smoke foods like cheese and salmon without heating them but it also can be used together with the regular electric heater so you can have the smoke coming in from the cold smoker while the food is also being cooked at temperature, and it grants an extra 6 hours of smoke, so thats why you wouldnt need to tend the chips every 45 min because it holds much more wood. So from what I understood this would essentially be the same as using the stock tiny wood ship tray but with a much larger capacity.
> 
> Randy: thanks for the insight! So the cold smoker and AMPS can essentially serve the same purpose right? I just felt the cold smoker was easier because you load the chips, flip the switch and youre good, whereas AMPS looked like it had a bit more of a process with the use of a torch and whatnot. Also you brought up a question I was wondering about when you said you wouldnt need 6 hours of smoke. The smoking and the cooking are two separate processes and must be used in conjunction to achieve great food correct? *So you only smoke the meat for the first hour or so and then turn off the smoke and just let the MES cook it the rest of the way? *As I said earlier and my title on this site states, total newbie here so I appreciate the help :)


Only Smoke for the first Hour???

I put smoke on my meat the whole time it's in the smoker, unless it's during the foiled stage, or the first hour or so getting a pellicle.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Hmm, thats what I always had thought a smoker was for, to leave the smoke on there the whole time lol. But when i saw that 6 hours wasnt usually needed I wasnt sure. Maybe he meant it takes less than 6 hours to cook most meats? I'll primarily be doing beef and chicken.


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Hmm, thats what I always had thought a smoker was for, to leave the smoke on there the whole time lol. But when i saw that 6 hours wasnt usually needed I wasnt sure. Maybe he meant it takes less than 6 hours to cook most meats? I'll primarily be doing beef and chicken.


Yup---Depends on what you're smoking & how you lay the smoke on.

Many, many hours of light smoke is a good thing, but even a short time of heavy smoke can be a bad thing.

My Ribs usually get at least 2 or 3 hours of smoke before foiling.

Those who don't foil might put 5 or 6 hours of smoke on their Ribs.

My Butts usually get about 6 or 7 hours of smoke before foiling.

My Bacon gets about 10 hours of smoke. Those who cold smoke Bacon might give it 20 to 40 hours of smoke.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

And the foiling, if I remember correctly, is where you add some sort of baste/flavor sometimes and then foil it for the last hour or so to get it really moist and cooked through properly?


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> And the foiling, if I remember correctly, is where you add some sort of baste/flavor sometimes and then foil it for the last hour or so to get it really moist and cooked through properly?


All the meats are different, but yes when I foil Butts, Ribs, Chuckies, and such, I add some type of liquids to it, but that's up to you if you want to do that.

My Step by Steps (Below) tell if & when I do those things, but that's just me.

BTW: Since you are new here, you should stop by "Roll Call", and introduce yourself so you can be Welcomed Properly.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Ya I have those bookmarked, they are very well done. I'm super excited to go buy my smoker later this week. Gonna do the Gen 2.5 based off of your intense research on all the different models. Was almost the "Proud" owner of a Gen 2 before I read that post you made, so thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Ya I have those bookmarked, they are very well done. I'm super excited to go buy my smoker laster this week. Gonna do the Gen 2.5 based off of your intense research on all the different models. Was almost the "Proud" owner of a Gen 2 before I read that post you made, so thanks a bunch!


That's Great !!

I usually get a Headache when I try to help Gen #2 owners.

I love my 2.5.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

So what are you thoughts on this AMPS vs Cold Smoker issue? To me they seem to have the same purpose, but the cold smoker seems to be just a little bit less of a hassle, which I was thinking would be nice for a newbie.


----------



## smokingearl

I use the amps. Will smoke for 11 hours without having to baby sit it. I do a lot of brisket and pulled pork so the Amps is my best friend. It's not hard to learn to use at all. I always thought I'd get the cold smoker attachment when I could afford it, but now I don't see any reason I need it.


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> So what are you thoughts on this AMPS vs Cold Smoker issue? To me they seem to have the same purpose, but the cold smoker seems to be just a little bit less of a hassle, which I was thinking would be nice for a newbie.


Personally I would think the AMNPS would be less hassle, but I've been using the AMNS and the AMNPS for near 7 years now.

All I do is keep my pellets Dry, load as many pellets I want to use, light it properly, and put it in my Smoker. It gives me Perfect smoke for up to 11 straight hours, without touching it.

I don't have to connect it to the MES & disconnect it to put my cover on.

I never have to clean it, other than tapping it on my Galvanized Ash Can, when I empty it.

My AMNPS never jams on me.

I can stop it any time I want & save the unburned Pellets for next time.

Also my MES doesn't have to share my GFI outlet with anything.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Hmm, some valid points. I think the main one that would matter for me is the cover part. But otherwise i think the cold smoker shares many of the other aspects, like easy loading just dump chips in and then ash tray gets cleaned out after. And no need for external heat from the torch (which is kind of intimidating for an entry level pyromaniac lol).

Lets say i did get the AMNPS over the cold smoker, I live in Arizona so its always hot and dry. I saw some guy microwaving his pellets to get them dry before lighting them on fire. Would that be necessary for me? And his whole process took the span of an 11 minute video, so maybe thats why i was turned off by the seemingly simply load the cod smoker and flip the switch. Plus if you need to turn off your smoke, wouldnt you need to open the door and release heat by doing so with AMNPS (minus mailbox mod)?


----------



## candurin

It takes me less than 5 minutes to light my amps.

I load the pellets in the tray and leave them alone for an hour before smoking (my pellets are stored in a cool, dry area as is).  Then I light them with my propane torch and let them stay ignited for a minute or two.  Then blow out the flame and I'm ready to go.

If it is warm and sunny out, I'll just leave them in the tray on top of the smoker.  You could also leave them unlit in the AMPS inside the smoker while you are preheating.  That should get them plenty dry.

It really is akin to burning the large incense sticks (I miss my late teens and early 20's!).  Once the smoke starts, I've never had an issue with it going out.


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Hmm, some valid points. I think the main one that would matter for me is the cover part. But otherwise i think the cold smoker shares many of the other aspects, like easy loading just dump chips in and then ash tray gets cleaned out after. And no need for external heat from the torch (which is kind of intimidating for an entry level pyromaniac lol).
> 
> Lets say i did get the AMNPS over the cold smoker, I live in Arizona so its always hot and dry. I saw some guy microwaving his pellets to get them dry before lighting them on fire. Would that be necessary for me? And his whole process took the span of an 11 minute video, so maybe thats why i was turned off by the seemingly simply load the cod smoker and flip the switch. Plus if you need to turn off your smoke, wouldnt you need to open the door and release heat by doing so with AMNPS (minus mailbox mod)?


I only stop the smoke after I'm done smoking, and if I want to stop the smoke & save pellets when I foil my meat, I have to open the door to foil it anyway, and taking the AMNPS out takes about 3 seconds.

I'll be posting a thing (Probably tomorrow) on keeping pellets dry, but I can tell you AZ is a lot Drier than PA, and I never had to Nuke any Pellets or Dust, or put them in an oven, and I never needed a Mailbox for anything other than my Residential Mail.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the MES Cold Smoker, other than the things I listed in the other post, but I have heard of some jam-ups. That could have been operator error.

I just never wanted the hassle of the Cold Smoker attachment or the Mailbox & piping that goes with it.

Also I don't really care what anybody uses, I only give my opinions so I don't feel bad when somebody buys the one thing, and then ends up getting what I suggested later.

Same thing with those who get the MES Gen #2, and then end up not liking it, and having to get the Gen #1 or the Gen #2.5 that I recommend.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

BionicBeast said:


> So what are you thoughts on this AMPS vs Cold Smoker issue? To me they seem to have the same purpose, but the cold smoker seems to be just a little bit less of a hassle, which I was thinking would be nice for a newbie.


I have both and the Cold Smoker attachment is much less hassle for me. Like a few others I have trouble keeping the AMPS lit whereas the cold smoker is just a switch flip and 6-8 hours of clean smoke.

Fill the chimney, get it good and smoldering, then crack the ash drawer just a touch for air flow and turn off the heating element in the cold smoker. It will burn and smoke chips for hours. I've gotten 12 hours off a single chimney but it's usually closer to 7-8.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I have both and the Cold Smoker attachment is much less hassle for me. Like a few others I have trouble keeping the AMPS lit whereas the cold smoker is just a switch flip and 6-8 hours of clean smoke.
> 
> Fill the chimney, get it good and smoldering, then crack the ash drawer just a touch for air flow and turn off the heating element in the cold smoker. It will burn and smoke chips for hours. I've gotten 12 hours off a single chimney but it's usually closer to 7-8.


You shouldn't have trouble with an AMNPS, at only about 800' Altitude, but it sounds like you're doing Great with the MES Cold Smoker. That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> You shouldn't have trouble with an AMNPS, at only about 800' Altitude, but it sounds like you're doing Great with the MES Cold Smoker. That's Great !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I have trouble with it maybe 1 out of 5 times. The cold smoker is just as reliable as the MES itself though. It's almost too easy.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I have trouble with it maybe 1 out of 5 times. The cold smoker is just as reliable as the MES itself though. It's almost too easy.


That works best for you, I'd use it too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I have both and the Cold Smoker attachment is much less hassle for me. Like a few others I have trouble keeping the AMPS lit whereas the cold smoker is just a switch flip and 6-8 hours of clean smoke.
> 
> Fill the chimney, get it good and smoldering, then crack the ash drawer just a touch for air flow and turn off the heating element in the cold smoker. It will burn and smoke chips for hours. I've gotten 12 hours off a single chimney but it's usually closer to 7-8.


Thanks for that input! That's exactly what I was looking for. I had a co-worker who said pretty the same thing, so the confirmation is great. he was saying he leaves the power on the cold smoker on the whole time though. Is that necessary or just until you get it smoking and then can turn it off and crack the ash tray to get natural smoke without the heating element being necessary?


----------



## smokesontuesday

BionicBeast said:


> Thanks for that input! That's exactly what I was looking for. I had a co-worker who said pretty the same thing, so the confirmation is great. he was saying he leaves the power on the cold smoker on the whole time though. Is that necessary or just until you get it smoking and then can turn it off and crack the ash tray to get natural smoke without the heating element being necessary?


I used to leave the element on all the time because that's what the instructions say but I quit doing that about a year ago and started turning it off. I've had one smoke in a year (~100 smokes) that I had to go out and relight the chips with the element. I'm not sure what happened that day other than it was really windy and cold. Neither of those should affect the chimney I'd think but that was the only thing out of normal that day.

I'm not hating on the AMPS at all. I'll definitely attempt to use it to cold smoke in my Oklahoma Joe when I want to smoke a whole bunch of cheese this fall. I just prefer the Cold Smoker for the MES.


----------



## remsr

Bear explained things very well 6 or 7 hours on large cuts of meat 2 or 3 on ribs, anything more is a waste, cold smoking is different in that we bubble smoke and often smoke with no heat at all for many hours. The cold smoker will give you more smoke in less time than the AMNPS, but will burn longer, the AMNPS does require a torch to fire it up so cost wise the price of either is close to the same. 
 Fomeheart will confirm that as he uses both. Bottom line is that you will like both for different reasons. 
Randy,


----------



## smokingearl

REMSR said:


> Bear explained things very well 6 or 7 hours on large cuts of meat 2 or 3 on ribs, anything more is a waste, cold smoking is different in that we bubble smoke and often smoke with no heat at all for many hours. The cold smoker will give you more smoke in less time than the AMNPS, but will burn longer, the AMNPS does require a torch to fire it up so cost wise the price of either is close to the same.
> Fomeheart will confirm that as he uses both. Bottom line is that you will like both for different reasons.
> Randy,


Smoking for more than 6 hours is definately not a waste. I smoke my 16 hour butts and 22 hour briskets the whole time and they are definately more smokey than if only smoked 6 hours. And with the thin blue smoke the AMPS provides it's perfect, not bitter or too much. You can light the AMPS with some gel fire starter and a bic lighter if you needed too, but a small torch works best for me.


----------



## remsr

OK guess we like less smoke.
Randy,


----------



## remsr

Also guess I should have been more clear in that I foil almost everything. Ribs at 2 and 3 hours butts and brisket at 160 internal temp which is around 6 hours. Once in foil smoke is a waste. I have read information that says that after a certain point smoke is not effective but when it comes to smoking where there are no set rules I am open to all possibilities and new ideas. All I really know about smoking that makes my smokes consistent,
I learned on SMF.  Most of what I say is a quote from someone else. I don't have a lot that is original to share. Pretty much all has been said and done before and their is a lot to pick and choose from. 
You did cause me to question something concerning how much smoke is enough. If there is a point where smoke no longer penetrates, why do we cold smoke meat for hours? Why do we double smoke? 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Also guess I should have been more clear in that I foil almost everything. Ribs at 2 and 3 hours butts and brisket at 160 internal temp which is around 6 hours. Once in foil smoke is a waste. I have read information that says that after a certain point smoke is not effective but when it comes to smoking where there are no set rules I am open to all possibilities and new ideas. All I really know about smoking that makes my smokes consistent,
> I learned on SMF. Most of what I say is a quote from someone else. I don't have a lot that is original to share. Pretty much all has been said and done before and their is a lot to pick and choose from.
> You did cause me to question something concerning how much smoke is enough. If there is a point where smoke no longer penetrates, why do we cold smoke meat for hours? Why do we double smoke?
> Randy,


As far as I'm concerned there is no point where meat stops taking on smoke completely.

When I said I give Ribs 2 or 3 hours of smoke & Butts 6 or 7 hours, that is because I foil Ribs & Butts at those points. If I wasn't foiling, I would give the Ribs 5 to 6 hours of smoke & the Butts would get 12, 14, 16 hours, or however long it takes to get them to pulling time.

In other words, I'll say what I've said dozens of times on this forum, "I run light smoke on all of my meats the whole time it is in my smoker, unless it is foiled. The only exception is the first hour or two of Bacon getting Pellicle before putting on the Smoke."

Bear


----------



## candurin

I keep the smoke going as long as there's something in the smoker...


----------



## remsr

I am too old to damn remember to remember where I read that meat stops thanking on smoke at some point all I remember is that I did read it. I think it don't matter if everyone is pleased with what they are doing. No rules just preferences.
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I am too old to damn remember to remember where I read that meat stops thanking on smoke at some point all I remember is that I did read it. I think it don't matter if everyone is pleased with what they are doing. No rules just preferences.
> Randy,


Yes I've heard that too, but I don't believe it.

Many say the Smoke Ring stops at a certain Temp too, which may or may not be true. I don't worry about that, because I don't allow that Nasty Smoke Ring to even start in my MES.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Well guys, I bought the 40" Gen 2.5 BT Smoker yesterday! Just did the 3 hour pre-seasoning of the smoker and then the 1 hour pre-seasoning separately for the cold smoker. Everything went great. Although my worries were correct about the terrible Bluetooth range. I might as well just go back outside with the range I have to be in to connect on my phone. And then it has to sit there for 10 seconds trying to reconnect. I've heard people mention they can contact Masterbuilt and get it swapped with an RF panel, any thoughts/experiences with that?

Secondly my question before I actually put some meat in this bad boy is about the smoke level. So I know we want the "Thin Blue Smoke". So the first picture attached is of when I was using the tiny stock wood chip loader for the last 45 min of the pre-season. It seemed to provide a good level of smoke. The 2nd picture is when pre-seasoning the cold smoker. I left the unit powered on, had the smoke vent on top fully open and it produced that extremely thick smoke. Lastly, unfortunately forgot to take a picture, I followed what was previously said in this forum about letting the cold smoker chips get ignited, then turning off the unit and opening the ash tray 1/4 inch and letting oxygen do its thing naturally and the smoke seemed to match the first picture, very light smoking. I am assuming when I get meat in there I wouldnt want that extremely thick smoke like in the 2nd picture or else the meat would taste disgusting. Is that so? If so I guess I will just do the ignite, shut off and vent option to get the cold smoker to smoke a moderate amount over a long period of time. Thanks to everyone on here by the way. You made this journey possible, I am now just excited to embark upon it!

Stock wood chip loader












IMG_20160716_193656.jpg



__ bionicbeast
__ Jul 17, 2016






Cold Smoker with power on and smoke vent fully open













IMG_20160716_203930.jpg



__ bionicbeast
__ Jul 17, 2016


----------



## remsr

If I was doing yard work, or working in my garage I would be out of range, but in either family room upper, or lower, the kitchen, or our bed room on the 3ed floor I am in range.
 I simply plan my smokes around those issues. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Well guys, I bought the 40" Gen 2.5 BT Smoker yesterday! Just did the 3 hour pre-seasoning of the smoker and then the 1 hour pre-seasoning separately for the cold smoker. Everything went great. Although my worries were correct about the terrible Bluetooth range. I might as well just go back outside with the range I have to be in to connect on my phone. And then it has to sit there for 10 seconds trying to reconnect. I've heard people mention they can contact Masterbuilt and get it swapped with an RF panel, any thoughts/experiences with that?
> 
> Secondly my question before I actually put some meat in this bad boy is about the smoke level. So I know we want the "Thin Blue Smoke". So the first picture attached is of when I was using the tiny stock wood chip loader for the last 45 min of the pre-season. It seemed to provide a good level of smoke. The 2nd picture is when pre-seasoning the cold smoker. I left the unit powered on, had the smoke vent on top fully open and it produced that extremely thick smoke. Lastly, unfortunately forgot to take a picture, I followed what was previously said in this forum about letting the cold smoker chips get ignited, then turning off the unit and opening the ash tray 1/4 inch and letting oxygen do its thing naturally and the smoke seemed to match the first picture, very light smoking. I am assuming when I get meat in there I wouldnt want that extremely thick smoke like in the 2nd picture or else the meat would taste disgusting. Is that so? If so I guess I will just do the ignite, shut off and vent option to get the cold smoker to smoke a moderate amount over a long period of time. Thanks to everyone on here by the way. You made this journey possible, I am now just excited to embark upon it!
> 
> Stock wood chip loader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160716_193656.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bionicbeast
> __ Jul 17, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Smoker with power on and smoke vent fully open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160716_203930.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bionicbeast
> __ Jul 17, 2016


I agree---First Pic= Smoke Looks Good.

2nd Pic= Smoke too Heavy.

If you can get an RF remote for that, please let me know. I don't have anything to use with my Bluetooth, so I've just been using the controls on the Smoker itself.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokin papallo

Hi Bear,

   If you look earlier in this thread Deathgrip and I posted pretty detailed instructions on how we got Masterbuilt to ship us the RF unit for our 2.5. I now have both the bluetooth and RF control unit.


----------



## smokin papallo

Does anyone know if I can use the AMNPS pellets in the slow/cold smoker attachment?


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Papallo said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> If you look earlier in this thread Deathgrip and I posted pretty detailed instructions on how we got Masterbuilt to ship us the RF unit for our 2.5. I now have both the bluetooth and RF control unit.


Thanks---I'll see if I can find that.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Smokin Papallo said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> If you look earlier in this thread Deathgrip and I posted pretty detailed instructions on how we got Masterbuilt to ship us the RF unit for our 2.5. I now have both the bluetooth and RF control unit.


I think I read those, where you mentioned that the temperature on the panel was saying like 900 degrees or something? But if we don't have that issue, should we just ask for the RF attachment outright or would we have to tell a little white lie that our panel is messed up in order to get it? 

I believe masterbuilt recommends not using pellets in the cold smoker, but even if you did I'm not sure it would get hot enough to light them. If you normally need a torch to get them lit properly, I'm not sure if the electric heater will get hot enough to make them smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> I think I read those, where you mentioned that the temperature on the panel was saying like 900 degrees or something? But if we don't have that issue, should we just ask for the RF attachment outright or would we have to tell a little white lie that our panel is messed up in order to get it?


I found that discussion, and that's a good question about the "Little White Lie".

You would think we could just buy an RF remote & control that would work with the Gen #2.5 that we have.

Bear


----------



## smokin papallo

Yes, I had no choice. My bluetooth would stay connected but the temp would get stuck and basically stay pegged. Customer service was great about it. You could just tell them the bluetooth is not connecting or staying connected which is basically true. I did have to "guide" her into sending me the RF unit. She was wanting to just send me another BT unit. She used my model # to find the correct RF module as she said they differ depending on where it was manufactured.


----------



## candurin

My BT works pretty well from inside my kitchen and family room.  Having said that, what kind of range do you get on the RF remotes?


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> My BT works pretty well from inside my kitchen and family room. Having said that, what kind of range do you get on the RF remotes?


Here's what I posted back in 2010 about the RF Remote's Range:

I tested the remote from where I'm standing while taking this picture (more than 210') from my mailbox to my front porch. The smoker is on the porch, to the left of my American Flag, and the only thing between me & the smoker is the wood porch railing & pickets. I also tested it from my chair in the living room, from the Kitchen, Dining Room, both Bedrooms, The upstairs Loft, the Basement, the Garage, and even from my deck on the other side of the house. I could turn the light in the smoker "on & off" with the remote from any of those places. I would have tested it with a clear shot from 300 feet, because that is how far it's supposed to work, but you can't walk that far in any direction from my house without going into the woods, and that would not be a "clear shot". A distance of 200'+ is fine with me:

View media item 182784


----------



## mummel

Such a nice home Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Such a nice home Bear.


Thank You Much!

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

So i emailed customer service about this and this was their reply:

"Both the Bluetooth connection and our RF remotes have a range of up to 100 feet. However, that would decrease if there is interference. You can convert your smoker from Bluetooth to the RF remote, but you would need to purchase the control panel and remote. The control panel is typically $49.99 plus shipping and the remotes are $29.99, if you wanted to purchase both those, I can discount them to $19.99 each. If you are interested in placing an order, please let me know."

So I'm not sure if the RF range has been decreased since your review of 200-300 feet Bear, but apparently something is different now since its only 100ft according to CS. Now to decide if its worth $40 to switch to RF....
 


Bearcarver said:


> I found that discussion, and that's a good question about the "Little White Lie".
> 
> You would think we could just buy an RF remote & control that would work with the Gen #2.5 that we have.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> So i emailed customer service about this and this was their reply:
> 
> "Both the Bluetooth connection and our RF remotes have a range of up to 100 feet. However, that would decrease if there is interference. You can convert your smoker from Bluetooth to the RF remote, but you would need to purchase the control panel and remote. The control panel is typically $49.99 plus shipping and the remotes are $29.99, if you wanted to purchase both those, I can discount them to $19.99 each. If you are interested in placing an order, please let me know."
> 
> So I'm not sure if the RF range has been decreased since your review of 200-300 feet Bear, but apparently something is different now since its only 100ft according to CS. Now to decide if its worth $40 to switch to RF....


Personally, I wouldn't know why the RF remotes today would have less range than they used to.

Like I said mine worked at 210' of a clear shot, and more than likely good for 300'.

However the important thing was that it worked from every room in my house & on the outside on the opposite side of the house.

My RF Remote never dropped on me, like my Maverick Therms do now & then.

I would bet that the RF remotes are the same as they used to be, but the Customer Service person has no idea of the facts.

I would find a couple guys who have converted from BT to RF, and ask them how good theirs works.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Bearcarver said:


> I found that discussion, and that's a good question about the "Little White Lie".
> 
> You would think we could just buy an RF remote & control that would work with the Gen #2.5 that we have.
> 
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> Personally, I wouldn't know why the RF remotes today would have less range than they used to.
> 
> Like I said mine worked at 210' of a clear shot, and more than likely good for 300'.
> 
> However the important thing was that it worked from every room in my house & on the outside on the opposite side of the house.
> 
> My RF Remote never dropped on me, like my Maverick Therms do now & then.
> 
> I would bet that the RF remotes are the same as they used to be, but the Customer Service person has no idea of the facts.
> 
> I would find a couple guys who have converted from BT to RF, and ask them how good theirs works.
> 
> Bear


I wouldnt be surprised. But now I'm trying to think if spending another $40 on top of everything I've already spent is worth it. Maybe further down the line when I'm thoroughly annoyed with the bluetooth and have more money to spend


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> I wouldnt be surprised. But now I'm trying to think if spending another $40 on top of everything I've already spent is worth it. Maybe further down the line when I'm thoroughly annoyed with the bluetooth and have more money to spend


I'm in about the same place, except since I got this Gen #2.5  I've been going with only using the controls on the Smoker, and not using any remote.

I like to go out & check how my smoke is doing anyway, and I can see what the temps are with my Mavericks, so to me it's not that big a deal not having a remote at all.

Are they saying that the $49,99 and the $29.99 would be $19.99 each (Total $39.98 plus shipping)??? Sounds like a good deal.

Bear


----------



## bionicbeast

Bearcarver said:


> I'm in about the same place, except since I got this Gen #2.5  I've been going with only using the controls on the Smoker, and not using any remote.
> 
> I like to go out & check how my smoke is doing anyway, and I can see what the temps are with my Mavericks, so to me it's not that big a deal not having a remote at all.
> 
> Are they saying that the $49,99 and the $29.99 would be $19.99 each (Total $39.98 plus shipping)??? Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Bear


Seems like it. And while I agree that it's awesome they are offering that discount, I'm still stuck on the fact that I'd have to pay some more right now. Might wait a while and see how much i really dislike the Bluetooth. I've only used it for the seasoning process so far. Gonna try it out with some actual smoking and see.


----------



## Bearcarver

BionicBeast said:


> Seems like it. And while I agree that it's awesome they are offering that discount, I'm still stuck on the fact that I'd have to pay some more right now. Might wait a while and see how much i really dislike the Bluetooth. I've only used it for the seasoning process so far. Gonna try it out with some actual smoking and see.


I agree---And I've been doing without any Remote for about a year & a half.

The only reason I'm even considering it is because the price aint bad.

I'll probably at least wait awhile, if I ever get one.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Get the Mav hands down.  Way worth it.


----------



## arkansas smoker

What a thread!  I just finished reading all of the posts and learned a lot.  It took me almost 3 days!  I appreciate everyone that contributed.

I am doing my first smoke in my 40" BT smoker and seem to have the same issue as some of you.  The smoker keeps a nice steady temp as long as the door is shut.  I set it on 225 and it cycles between 220-230 which to me seems pretty good.  However, when I open the door to spritz my ribs and shut it, the chamber temp will climb as high as 285 before it starts coming back down to the set point of 225.  I have to change the chamber temp to something low, like 160, until the temp drops back down to ~225, then I change the set point back to 225 and everything is good again.

Why doesn't the controller sense the externally high temperature sooner than 280+ degrees before it starts coming back down?


----------



## dennispfaff

I have the same smoker.  Last weekend I smoked a rack of ribs, set the temp at 225, apple juice in the water pan, and took 'em out 5 and 1/2 hours later.  Turned out great.  Didn't bother with opening the door and spraying.  I know the temps fluctuate when opening and closing the door.
Remember to routinely clean the two sensors on the rear wall.
Dennis


----------



## arkansas smoker

dennispfaff said:


> I have the same smoker. Last weekend I smoked a rack of ribs, set the temp at 225, apple juice in the water pan, and took 'em out 5 and 1/2 hours later. Turned out great. Didn't bother with opening the door and spraying. I know the temps fluctuate when opening and closing the door.
> Remember to routinely clean the two sensors on the rear wall.
> Dennis


I was expecting the temp to drop after opening the door but not go 50 degrees over when I shut it.  It surprised me.

I have read that many folks don't use anything in the water pan.  Do you use the water pan for all of your smokes or just ribs?

Also, mine have been in 6 hours and I'm just starting to see some bone.  How much bone should show before taking them off?


----------



## dennispfaff

To be honest, I am not the best or most experienced to ask about smoking ribs.  I have tried the 3-2-1, and wrapping, etc,, but after reading some other posts on this forum where they have gone "naked", I decided to try it that way.  I filled 2 rows of Apple pellets and hust left it alone.  In the past I did not put water in the pan, but this time I did and we were happy how they turned out.  I think they were St. Louis ribs from Costco that my wife purchased.
Dennis


----------



## arkansas smoker

I never had any luck smoking ribs on my Oklahoma Joe so I just stuck with butts, briskets and chickens.  I'm hoping I'll get better at smoking ribs with the electric.  I also am smoking them naked and so far, they still look juicy and dripping with juice.  They look like they will be good.  I'm gonna have to experiment a LOT more :)

Appreciate the feedback Dennis.


----------



## remsr

If I was doing yard work, or working in my garage I would be out of range, but in either family room upper, or lower, the kitchen, or our bed room on the 3ed floor I am in range.
 I simply plan my smokes around those issues. 
Randy,


----------



## dr k

Arkansas Smoker said:


> What a thread!  I just finished reading all of the posts and learned a lot.  It took me almost 3 days!  I appreciate everyone that contributed.
> 
> I am doing my first smoke in my 40" BT smoker and seem to have the same issue as some of you.  The smoker keeps a nice steady temp as long as the door is shut.  I set it on 225 and it cycles between 220-230 which to me seems pretty good.  However, when I open the door to spritz my ribs and shut it, the chamber temp will climb as high as 285 before it starts coming back down to the set point of 225.  I have to change the chamber temp to something low, like 160, until the temp drops back down to ~225, then I change the set point back to 225 and everything is good again.
> 
> Why doesn't the controller sense the externally high temperature sooner than 280+ degrees before it starts coming back down?


With all the metal from the chip tube, loader, tray etc. over the heating element they radiate heat after the sensor finally turns of the element, raising the heat  past the set point. The temp drops and the sensor calls for heat and it's blocked by all the metal, having the temp coast below the set point. Whenever you open the door and your set point is 225*F you need to reset to like 215*F so it shuts off and coasts up to 225*F then rest the controller to 225*F to eliminate the initial massive over shoot when you close the door. 
-Kurt


----------



## arkansas smoker

Thanks Kurt.

I think what is happening is I've got a Maverick 773 where it's probes as well as the meat probe of the MES 40, are pretty much instant read thermometers since there is almost no mass to them.  The chamber sensor is mounted on the back wall which is basically a huge heat sink and takes a lot longer to register a change in temperature but it's the one used by the controller to manage the heating element cycling.

So I did a test tonight.  I let the smoker stabilize at 225 (took about 45 minutes), until the 773 probes, the meat probe and the chamber probe were all within a couple of degrees of one another.  Then I opened the door to simulate the time it would take to spritz a rack of ribs (about 30 seconds and the heating element came on).  The temp readings dropped to 160-180 for the 773 and the meat probe but the chamber temp only dropped down to about 211 since it is still reading the big metal mass of the back wall it is in contact with (and the residual heat rise of the things Kirk mentioned).  Once I shut the door, the temp started rising and the heating element turned off when the chamber therm got to around 238.  The open air probes of the 773 and meat probe went up over 260-270.  After about 10 minutes, all 4 therms stabilized again to 225 with about a 5-8 degree swing either way as the heating element cycled on/off.

Now I believe that having the 773 is just providing too much information and making me think to much about a problem that doesn't really exist.  It takes about 10 minutes for the smoker to stabilize after a door opening which I guess is really no big deal every hour of a 7 hour smoke.

It is interesting to watch a new piece of equipment and pontificate about it but in the end, those ribs last night were fantastic!  I'll keep an eye on it but like all things new, it will just take a little time to learn how my new smoker behaves.  I can, and did, micro-manage the heater element/temp on the first smoke but I suspect over time, I won't even think about it as long as the results are tasty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Appreciate the feedback guys.  Anyone should feel free to correct my assumptions as I enjoy learning new things. 

Brisket is on the menu this weekend.  Can't hardly wait.  Between now and then, I'll learn how to use my AMNPS 5x8 that I got today.

BTW, does anyone know of any time lapse videos of a AMNPS burning?

I feel mine is burning way too fast using Todd's hickory pellets but will need to try it a few times before I ask about it.  I figure a time lapse vid would be good for a newbie to show them how it's supposed to burn from beginning to end.


----------



## dennispfaff

As far as the AMPS pellet tray, I think it was Bear that initially told me that as a rule of thumb, one row = 3 hrs of smoke, 2 rows = 6 hrs, etc.
Dennis


----------



## arkansas smoker

Todd's site says up to 11 hours but I assume different woods burn at different rates.  I did 1 row of hickory plus a little spillover into the next row and it burned about 2-1/2 hours so that is closer to Bear's times.  I'll do a full tray tomorrow and she what happens.  It burned OK and smoked a LOT more than using chips.













20160817_200555.jpg



__ arkansas smoker
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## dennispfaff

You are probably right that different types of wood pellets faster/slower, as well as how well your initial fire gets them going.  Definitely better using the AMPS than feeding the wood tray every 15-20 minutes.


----------



## arkansas smoker

Well, I'm sorry to say that my Sam's version of the MES 40 BT has a defective controller like others have posted.  I started it up this morning and set it to 225F for 20 hours and have watched it climb to over 300F so far at startup.  So, I pushed on the "Set temp" button on the front panel and it says 876F.

I guess I'll call MB today and see what they say but how disappointing.

I feel like letting it go to see how high the smoker will get and if there is any kind of fail safe temp where it will shut down on it's own but afraid of fire so probably won't.  I'll let it go to about 350F before I pull the plug.

Any ideas what could be wrong?

I want to call this thing a POS but I also want to like it.  Dang man, is there anything good coming out of China these days?


----------



## dennispfaff

Wow!  I purchased mine at Bass Pro and have never had any problems like that.  Knock...knock...knock


----------



## Bearcarver

Arkansas Smoker said:


> Well, I'm sorry to say that my Sam's version of the MES 40 BT has a defective controller like others have posted.  I started it up this morning and set it to 225F for 20 hours and have watched it climb to over 300F so far at startup.  So, I pushed on the "Set temp" button on the front panel and it says 876F.
> 
> I guess I'll call MB today and see what they say but how disappointing.
> 
> I feel like letting it go to see how high the smoker will get and if there is any kind of fail safe temp where it will shut down on it's own but afraid of fire so probably won't.  I'll let it go to about 350F before I pull the plug.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?
> 
> I want to call this thing a POS but I also want to like it.  Dang man, is there anything good coming out of China these days?


I heard of this before, and a couple guys managed to get Masterbuilt to give them an RF control & Remote to replace the defective BT Controller.

I would see if you can get that deal, because the RF is much better than the BT. IMHO

Bear


----------



## dr k

Arkansas Smoker said:


> Well, I'm sorry to say that my Sam's version of the MES 40 BT has a defective controller like others have posted.  I started it up this morning and set it to 225F for 20 hours and have watched it climb to over 300F so far at startup.  So, I pushed on the "Set temp" button on the front panel and it says 876F.
> 
> I guess I'll call MB today and see what they say but how disappointing.
> 
> I feel like letting it go to see how high the smoker will get and if there is any kind of fail safe temp where it will shut down on it's own but afraid of fire so probably won't.  I'll let it go to about 350F before I pull the plug.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?
> 
> I want to call this thing a POS but I also want to like it.  Dang man, is there anything good coming out of China these days?


Unplug it. Make sure the app is closed and plug it back in. Operate the smoker with the controller and see if you still have the problem. It maybe the app I believe I heard others with this problem try. 
-Kurt


----------



## arkansas smoker

I'm working with MB support now verifying the front controller panel works (with the app closed) then we will troubleshoot the BT functionality.  Personally, I think it's the BT module (and/or app) and if it looses BT connection, the controller may "lose" it's mind and go into some default high temp mode.  This happened yesterday when I left the range of the smoker with my phone so when I got back and noticed it was over 300F, I reset the temp/time from the BT app and it went back to normal.

I agree that if the controller works fine from the front panel, I'll see if I can get them to send me an RF module and controller.


----------



## dr k

Arkansas Smoker said:


> I'm working with MB support now verifying the front controller panel works (with the app closed) then we will troubleshoot the BT functionality.  Personally, I think it's the BT module (and/or app) and if it looses BT connection, the controller may "lose" it's mind and go into some default high temp mode.  This happened yesterday when I left the range of the smoker with my phone so when I got back and noticed it was over 300F, I reset the temp/time from the BT app and it went back to normal.
> 
> I agree that if the controller works fine from the front panel, I'll see if I can get them to send me an RF module and controller.


That sounds about right from what others that had a controller read 800+*F. 
-Kurt


----------



## arkansas smoker

It's confirmed, the Bluetooth controller and/or Android app is at fault.  The problem only happens when I am in a spotty area of the house or my property and the bluetooth connection drops/reconnects frequently.  Masterbuilt is sending me a new RF controller and remote when they are back in stock next month.

When the app is shutdown (not running in the background) and using just the front control panel, the smoker appears to be rock solid and keeps a steady temp.

I never got the extended warranty from Sams.  I'm gonna call them and see if there is a grace period to buy it.  I bought the MES this past Saturday.  After the problems that I've seen, I think $30 would be a good investment for a 3 year warranty.

A side note, I got my 5x8 amazen smoker yesterday with the propane head option from Todd and wouldn't you know, there is not one propane tank in my shop that has any gas in it... DOH!  Time to head to Home Depot... again!


----------



## arkansas smoker

I have smoked ribs, a boston butt and today I'm just finishing up a brisket.  In between smokes I've been trying the different pellets flavors I got from amazin like hickory, mesquite and apple just to practice using the AMNPS5x8.  I am not having any trouble getting the pellets in the AMNPS5x8 started but all of them will go out after a few hours.  The hickory did the best and burned 1 1/2 of the rows before it went out.  The apple, about 1/2 row and the mesquite almost a full row before the embers died.

I've read the instructions as well as all of the posts on this thread and a few other threads on the AMNPS5x8 but what is my problem, lack of oxygen, no draft, wrong location?

This thread shows folks that don't need to pull the chip loading tray out to keep the little pellet smoker burning but others have had to.  So I tried it this morning by pulling it out about 1/2" and while it's still smoking after a few hours but I've been here before.  Maybe it will burn to the end this time but I now understand the frustration of others here figuring it out.

I have it elevated on 1/2 brick on the left side of the drip pan since I don't have any wire racks to elevate it.  Also, all of my bags of pellets have been in a air conditioned, low humility storage.  Any suggestions based on my specific symptoms?


----------



## Bearcarver

Arkansas Smoker said:


> I have smoked ribs, a boston butt and today I'm just finishing up a brisket.  In between smokes I've been trying the different pellets flavors I got from amazin like hickory, mesquite and apple just to practice using the AMNPS5x8.  I am not having any trouble getting the pellets in the AMNPS5x8 started but all of them will go out after a few hours.  The hickory did the best and burned 1 1/2 of the rows before it went out.  The apple, about 1/2 row and the mesquite almost a full row before the embers died.
> 
> I've read the instructions as well as all of the posts on this thread and a few other threads on the AMNPS5x8 but what is my problem, lack of oxygen, no draft, wrong location?
> 
> This thread shows folks that don't need to pull the chip loading tray out to keep the little pellet smoker burning but others have had to.  So I tried it this morning by pulling it out about 1/2" and while it's still smoking after a few hours but I've been here before.  Maybe it will burn to the end this time but I now understand the frustration of others here figuring it out.
> 
> I have it elevated on 1/2 brick on the left side of the drip pan since I don't have any wire racks to elevate it.  Also, all of my bags of pellets have been in a air conditioned, low humility storage.  Any suggestions based on my specific symptoms?


Since you have the new #2.5 MES, try the way I do it:

Put your bottom smoker rack in.

Put your AMNPS on the right end of that bottom rack.

Pull your Chip dumper out about 2" to 3".

If your AMNPS gets smoking too heavy, push the Chip Dumper in.

Bear


----------



## arkansas smoker

Thanks Bear, I'll try that next.

Even though I had to relight the AMNPS5x8 a couple of times, the brisket turned out pretty tasty!













Brisket-1.jpg



__ arkansas smoker
__ Aug 21, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Looks Plenty good from the Bear Den!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It'll just keep getting better too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Best to you!!

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

So Bear...you put your AMNPS on the "right side" now?  I have always put it on the "left "side, thinking it would be under the vent and thus provide the best air flow?
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> So Bear...you put your AMNPS on the "right side" now? I have always put it on the "left "side, thinking it would be under the vent and thus provide the best air flow?
> Dennis


Hi Dennis!!
I tried the right side & it worked better on my #2.5.

That's right above the Chip Dumper intake.

And the smoke got too thick for my standards a couple times, so I pushed the Dumper in, and it simmered down nicely for me.

Then when the smoke gets a little too light, I pull it out a couple inches & that wakes it up again.

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

I never have any problems with mine on the bottom of the smoker under the water pan with the lit end towards the rear and next to the heat element. Chip tray removed, chip loader pulled out a few inches in the dump position.


----------



## dennispfaff

SmokingEarL said:


> I never have any problems with mine on the bottom of the smoker under the water pan with the lit end towards the rear and next to the heat element. Chip tray removed, chip loader pulled out a few inches in the dump position.



That's something I haven't tried - removing the chip tray.  Sounds like a good thing to try.  Also, putting the lit end at the rear of the smoker.  Two good recommends.  Experimenting is always a good thing to find out what works and what does not.
Dennis


----------



## arkansas smoker

I've not pulled my chip tray out either.  This is good stuff guys.  I'm glad I asked as it kind of revived this oversized thread :)

BTW, once I pulled out the chip loader an inch or so, my AMNPS burned to the end today.  Oxygen was my problem!  I never dreamed this smoker was so tight around that chip loader.

I did notice that the temperature swing around the chamber set point is greater when the chip loader is pulled out a little.  The 1200W element has no trouble keeping up and it all averages out during the smoke but there is a lot more air movement.  I would think that is a good thing in that the smoke in the chamber is always fresh and never gets stale.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Dennis!!
> I tried the right side & it worked better on my #2.5.
> 
> That's right above the Chip Dumper intake.
> 
> And the smoke got too thick for my standards a couple times, so I pushed the Dumper in, and it simmered down nicely for me.
> 
> Then when the smoke gets a little too light, I pull it out a couple inches & that wakes it up again.
> 
> Bear


BTW:   Another good thing about putting it where I said above is you can see it real good there through the looking glass.  That's nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brickguy221

I had the same problem keeping the Maze lit as many of you do, so I purchased the "Smoke Ring" ( formerly called Vortex ) from Smoke Daddy and have never had a problem keeping it lit from day one plus it only takes a few minutes to get it lit and stay smoking and not 15-20 minutes like it does the Maze.  You can leave it on the bottom of the MES, left hand side 1 1/2 to 2 inches off the floor of the MES and it will stay lit without fail and puts out perfect smoke, trust me. Here is a link for it ...

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/cold-smokers/vortex-cold-smoker.html

I have now found a use for my Maze though as I put wood chips in is and lay it on top of the coals of my Weber charcoal Grill on short smokes and it works great there, so the Maze hasn't gone to waste as it works better there than it does in the MES.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> I had the same problem keeping the Maze lit as many of you do, so I purchased the "Smoke Ring" ( formerly called Vortex ) from Smoke Daddy and have never had a problem keeping it lit from day one plus it only takes a few minutes to get it lit and stay smoking and not 15-20 minutes like it does the Maze.  You can leave it on the bottom of the MES, left hand side 1 1/2 to 2 inches off the floor of the MES and it will stay lit without fail and puts out perfect smoke, trust me. Here is a link for it ...
> 
> http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/cold-smokers/vortex-cold-smoker.html
> 
> I have now found a use for my Maze though as I put wood chips in is and lay it on top of the coals of my Weber charcoal Grill on short smokes and it works great there, so the Maze hasn't gone to waste as it works better there than it does in the MES.



Hey Jim,
That smoke ring looks pretty cool - assuming it works as well as the video.  I assume you are referring to the AMNPS as the "Maze".
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Hey Jim,
> That smoke ring looks pretty cool - assuming it works as well as the video. I assume you are referring to the AMNPS as the "Maze".
> Dennis


Yes ... it works every bit as good as he video and it only takes a few minutes to lite it and get it smoking and it stays lit.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> Yes ... it works every bit as good as he video and it only takes a few minutes to lite it and get it smoking and it stays lit.



I have a question about that smoke ring.  The ad says it is designed for cold smoking of 250 degrees and less.  So what about temps >250?


----------



## remsr

I have been having the same issues with my ANMPS, I never thought of the right side next time I'll try that, thanks Bear,
Randy,


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I have a question about that smoke ring. The ad says it is designed for cold smoking of 250 degrees and less. So what about temps >250?


Dennis, it works at any temperature. I have used it at 270* with success and no problems.


REMSR said:


> I have been having the same issues with my ANMPS, I never thought of the right side next time I'll try that, thanks Bear,
> Randy,


Try the right side as Bear suggests and if it still doesn't work for you, then get the Smoke Ring ( formerly called Vortex ) as I guarantee it will work for you from any place you put it in your smoker.

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/cold-smokers/vortex-cold-smoker.html


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Dennis, it works at any temperature. I have used it at 270* with success and no problems.
> 
> Try the right side as Bear suggests and if it still doesn't work for you, then get the Smoke Ring ( formerly called Vortex ) as I guarantee it will work for you from any place you put it in your smoker.
> 
> http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/cold-smokers/vortex-cold-smoker.html


Or get an oversized sink strainer, like I use to keep bugs out of my MES top vent.

Probably cost about $5.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Thank you I will check into that, I have already seen the vedio and I'm impressed. 
Randy,


----------



## smokingearl

I'm wondering if you just used the vortex pellets in the amps if it'd stay lit better for those with problems. I mean the pellets they sell for it are 30% charcoal, no wonder it stays lit.


----------



## brickguy221

SmokingEarL said:


> I'm wondering if you just used the vortex pellets in the amps if it'd stay lit better for those with problems. I mean the pellets they sell for it are 30% charcoal, no wonder it stays lit.


I don't know about Smoke Daddy pellets in the AMPS, but I will do some testing and see. I will fry putting some Smoke Daddy pellets in the AMPS and I will try putting some of Todds pellets in the Smoke Ring and see what happens.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Or get an oversized sink strainer, like I use to keep bugs out of my MES top vent.
> 
> Probably cost about $5.
> 
> Bear


Without making some modifications and alternations, it is doubtful a sink strainer will work, if it would work at all ... just saying.

The Smoke Ring is designed to burn 2 hrs, 4 hrs, 6 hrs, 10-12 hrs,  depending on where  and which side you place the pellets. A sink strainer doesn't offer those options.


----------



## arkansas smoker

Warning!  This post contains graphic material that may cause involuntary drooling.

Boneless Pork Loin Backribs -  Umm, Umm, Good!

I'm loving this MES 40!













pork-loin-backribs.jpg



__ arkansas smoker
__ Aug 22, 2016


----------



## dennispfaff

Arkansas Smoker said:


> Warning!  This post contains graphic material that may cause involuntary drooling.
> 
> Boneless Pork Loin Backribs -  Umm, Umm, Good!
> 
> I'm loving this MES 40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pork-loin-backribs.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ arkansas smoker
> __ Aug 22, 2016



Made me drool!  Great looking smoke.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Without making some modifications and alternations, it is doubtful a sink strainer will work, if it would work at all ... just saying.
> 
> The Smoke Ring is designed to burn 2 hrs, 4 hrs, 6 hrs, 10-12 hrs,  depending on where  and which side you place the pellets. A sink strainer doesn't offer those options.


All you need is a bigger strainer with the right shape.

Then press the middle in, and flip it over.

This small one was only about $2.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> All you need is a bigger strainer with the right shape.
> Then press the middle in, and flip it over.
> 
> This small one was only about $2.
> 
> Bear



Bear, I don't get it.  Is the strainer you use over the top vent for some reason - to control the smoke?
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221

Dennis, he wrote somewhere it is to keep the bugs out.


----------



## brickguy221

Dennis, he wrote somewhere it is to keep the bugs out.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> Dennis, he wrote somewhere it is to keep the bugs out.



Oh, Inget it now.  I haven't had a bug issue here yet in So. Calif.  At least getting into my smoker.  I keep mine covered and in a shed when not smoking.  I haven't been on the forum much lately so I missed that topic of discussion.
Dennis


----------



## smokingearl

I use one as well. As soon as I fire up my smoker the flies swarm around it lol.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> All you need is a bigger strainer with the right shape.
> 
> Then press the middle in, and flip it over.
> 
> This small one was only about $2.
> 
> Bear


If you can push the middle in, then that strainer is not the same quality of steel that the Smoke Ring is. The strainer being that light will burn up in no time.


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> Oh, Inget it now. I haven't had a bug issue here yet in So. Calif. At least getting into my smoker. I keep mine covered and in a shed when not smoking. I haven't been on the forum much lately so I missed that topic of discussion.
> Dennis


I have never had a problem of a bug getting into my smoker, or even close to it. I store mine on the patio with a cover on it and the vent closed.

With Bear living around all of those trees, he may have a bug problem, I don't know. I have some trees where I live, but not heavy forested as the area where Bear lives.

I am going to write a report later this evening or tomorrow of my first test of testing the AMPS vs the Smoke Ring using the same pellets from both companies in each at the same time.


----------



## brickguy221

I ran a test today on the AMPS vs the Smoke Daddy Smoke Ring

I also ran a test of the pellets from A-MAZE-N Products vs the pellets from Smoke Daddy.

I used Oak Pellets from both companies. I ran the tests outside of the MES all at the same time so that all tests would be under the same exact conditions.

AMPS .... I put A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets in one outside row of the AMPS and Smoke Daddy Pellets in the other outside row of the AMPS.

     1. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets took approx 15 min to bring them to that "red rose" color in order to smoke.

     2. The Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets lit in half that time and produced a bit more smoke than the A-MAZE-N Products

        Oak Pellets

     3. The A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets started losing the amount of smoke they were producing within 25 to 30

         minutes and died producing no more smoke at 45 minutes.

     4. The Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets produced a bit more smoke than the A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets and lasted

         one hr and 15 minutes before dying out when it got to the end of the pellets where few were left..

Smoke Ring .....  I put A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets in one side of the Smoke Ring and Smoke Daddy Pellets on the other side across from the A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets.

     1. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets lit in approx 12 min or a wee bit faster than they did in the AMPS

     2. Again, the Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets lit in approx half that time and produced a bit more smoke than the

        The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets.

     3. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets stayed lit, but as time passed their smoke became weaker and weaker

     4. The Smoke Daddy Pellets stayed lit and produced consistent smoke the whole 2 hrs I tested both products.

For those of you that have the AMPS and with problems keeping it lit but want to keep using the AMPS, I would suggest you put it on the bottom shelf. right side over the chip tray as Bear does and of which appears to work for him.

After doing that, if you are not happy with the results, I would suggest you try the Smoke Daddy Pellets as my tests did show they burn better in the AMPS and better yet in the Smoke Daddy Smoke Ring


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Bear, I don't get it. Is the strainer you use over the top vent for some reason - to control the smoke?
> Dennis


We had a really bad couple years of Stink Bugs around PA. They aren't as bad lately, but any kind of bug can walk in the top vent while Cold Smoking. I don't like bugs in my smokers.

Here's a Thread that tells about it, and the first pic in this thread shows how the Stink bugs even went under my cover & climbed up. They seem to like the control box the most. I don't know why--It wasn't plugged in at that time, so it wasn't the heat that drew them:

Check it out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99108/bugs-the-mes

Bear


----------



## arkansas smoker

Brickguy221 said:


> 3. The A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets started losing the amount of smoke they were producing within 25 to 30
> minutes and died producing no more smoke at 45 minutes.


I had the same problem when I first started using the AMNPS and found that my MES 40 is sealed well enough with the chip loader closed that there was not enough oxygen to keep the AMNPS burning.  I just have to pull the chip loader out 1/2" to make the AMNPS burn to the end.

Also, with a propane torch, I can light the AMNPS and get it burning well in less than 2 minutes.  It only takes about 60 seconds with the torch to get the starter end cherry red and the pellets on fire and flaming up.  Then I blow it out and make sure it's burning good (cigar looking cherry on the underside as Bear puts it) and then put it in the smoker.  With the chip loader pulled out a little, my AMNPS burns to the end using hickory or apple pellets from A-Maze-N.


----------



## dennispfaff

Brickguy221 said:


> I ran a test today on the AMPS vs the Smoke Daddy Smoke Ring
> 
> I also ran a test of the pellets from A-MAZE-N Products vs the pellets from Smoke Daddy.
> 
> I used Oak Pellets from both companies. I ran the tests outside of the MES all at the same time so that all tests would be under the same exact conditions.
> 
> AMPS .... I put A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets in one outside row of the AMPS and Smoke Daddy Pellets in the other outside row of the AMPS.
> 
> 1. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets took approx 15 min to bring them to that "red rose" color in order to smoke.
> 2. The Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets lit in half that time and produced a bit more smoke than the A-MAZE-N Products
> Oak Pellets
> 3. The A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets started losing the amount of smoke they were producing within 25 to 30
> minutes and died producing no more smoke at 45 minutes.
> 4. The Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets produced a bit more smoke than the A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets and lasted
> one hr and 15 minutes before dying out.
> 
> Smoke Ring .....  I put A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets in one side of the Smoke Ring and Smoke Daddy Pellets on the other side across from the A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets.
> 
> 1. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets lit in approx 12 min or a wee bit faster than they did in the AMPS
> 2. Again, the Smoke Daddy Oak Pellets lit in approx half that time and produced a bit more smoke than the
> The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets.
> 3. The  A-MAZE-N Products Oak Pellets stayed lit, but as time passed their smoke became weaker and weaker
> 4. The Smoke Daddy Pellets stayed lit and produced consistent smoke the whole 2 hrs I tested both products.
> 
> For those of you that have the AMPS and with problems keeping it lit but want to keep using the AMPS, I would suggest you put it on the bottom shelf. right side over the chip tray as Bear does and of which appears to work for him.
> 
> After doing that, if you are not happy with the results, I would suggest you try the Smoke Daddy Pellets as my tests did show they burn better in the AMPS and better yet in the Smoke Daddy Smoke Ring



Sounds like you did a good comparison test, and you prefer the Smoke Daddy ring and their pellets over the 5x8 Maze and their wood pellets.  I think I saw that the Smoke Daddy pellets have a percent of charcoal so I am wondering how you found the smoke flavor in your smoked food?
Dennis


----------



## remsr

I have both the 5x8 tray and the 12" tube Amazing smokers and use pellets from Fleet Farm that seem to lite easy with a c


----------



## remsr

Creme brûlée torch (sorry about the miss fire) but I have had trouble keeping it lit on the left side. Does anyone have any experience with the tube? I haven't even tried it yet. I will try Bear's way on the right side with the tray. If that don't work I'll buy the ring or go back to my messy cold smoker that works great. There is nothing more aggravating than to cook for hours with little or no smoke because your equipment fails.


----------



## brickguy221

REMSR said:


> Creme brûlée torch (sorry about the miss fire) but I have had trouble keeping it lit on the left side. Does anyone have any experience with the tube? I haven't even tried it yet. I will try Bear's way on the right side with the tray. If that don't work I'll buy the ring or go back to my messy cold smoker that works great. There is nothing more aggravating than to cook for hours with little or no smoke because your equipment fails.


I have the Tube in addition to the AMPS. The Tube works better than the AMPS, at least it does for me. It puts out a wee bit more smoke than the AMPS. A few people don't like the amount of smoke it puts out while others like myself like the amount of smoke it puts out. Depends how much smoke you like on your meats.

If you have both the Tube and AMPS  and don't like the AMPS because of keeping it lit problems plus the minimum of smoke it puts out even when lit, use the Tube. That is what I did and liked it. However once I heard about the "Smoke Ring" from Smoke Daddy and bought one, I now prefer the "Smoke Ring" because it is easier to light, stays lit better than the AMPS and even the Tube which has failed me occasionally, but not like the AMPS does , and puts out the perfect amount of smoke to my liking.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I have the Tube in addition to the AMPS. The Tube works better than the AMPS, at least it does for me. It puts out a wee bit more smoke than the AMPS. *A few people don't like the amount of smoke it puts out while others like myself like the amount of smoke it puts out. Depends how much smoke you like on your meats.*
> 
> If you have both the Tube and AMPS  and don't like the AMPS because of keeping it lit problems plus the minimum of smoke it puts out even when lit, use the Tube. That is what I did and liked it. However once I heard about the "Smoke Ring" from Smoke Daddy and bought one, I now prefer the "Smoke Ring" because it is easier to light, stays lit better than the AMPS and even the Tube which has failed me occasionally, but not like the AMPS does , and puts out the perfect amount of smoke to my liking.


You have to understand----"It depends on the individual Smoker". Not necessarily the amount of smoke you like on your meats.

You have trouble with your AMNPS, but your Tube works fine, and doesn't put out too much smoke---IN YOUR SMOKER.

I never have trouble with my AMNPS, and my Tube puts out too much smoke----IN MY SMOKER.

Do you see the relationship?

When an AMNPS works great in a smoker, the Tube will probably put out too much smoke in that same smoker.

When the Tube doesn't put out too much smoke in a particular smoker, the AMNPS could be hard to keep lit in that same smoker.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> You have to understand----"It depends on the individual Smoker". Not necessarily the amount of smoke you like on your meats.
> 
> You have trouble with your AMNPS, but your Tube works fine, and doesn't put out too much smoke---IN YOUR SMOKER.
> 
> I never have trouble with my AMNPS, and my Tube puts out too much smoke----IN MY SMOKER.
> 
> Do you see the relationship?
> 
> When an AMNPS works great in a smoker, the Tube will probably put out too much smoke in that same smoker.
> 
> When the Tube doesn't put out too much smoke in a particular smoker, the AMNPS could be hard to keep lit in that same smoker.
> 
> Bear


You have to understand----- I already posted that some people like more smoke than others and that I myself like more  smoke on my meats.

 As for seeing the relationship, sure I see it as I believe I already pointed that out although not in the same words as you used.

I am happy for you that you like your AMPS and I am happy for me that I like my TUBE, and even more happy with the SMOKE RING as it is much easier to light than the AMPS or TUBE either one, faster to light, stays lit better and puts out the proper amount of smoke for my liking. I can live with the TUBE or SMOKE RING either one, I just like the SMOKE RING better.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> You have to understand----- I already posted that some people like more smoke than others and that I myself like more  smoke on my meats.
> 
> As for seeing the relationship, sure I see it as I believe I already pointed that out although not in the same words as you used.
> 
> I am happy for you that you like your AMPS and I am happy for me that I like my TUBE, and even more happy with the SMOKE RING as it is much easier to light than the AMPS or TUBE either one, faster to light, stays lit better and puts out the proper amount of smoke for my liking. I can live with the TUBE or SMOKE RING either one, I just like the SMOKE RING better.


You obviously missed my point:

My point was that it's not that some like more smoke than others, even though some (Like Me) do.

It's that different smoke generators work differently in different smokers.

The fact that you like the amount of smoke the tube puts out, and I don't, doesn't mean you like more smoke than I or anyone else does. It mainly means that your smoker doesn't get as much smoke from the Tube, or from the AMNPS.

Everybody should use what they like to use. I didn't say anything different.

I can't say anything good or bad about the SR, because I never tried it, and since my AMNPS works perfectly in my MES, I have no reason to try it.

My explanation in Post #1323 was only to help people understand that those who have trouble with getting an AMNPS to keep going, will probably like the Tube.

However those who have no trouble with the AMNPS will probably find the Tube will put out more smoke than they want for their smoker, even if they like a lot of smoke, like I do. (as long as it's not so thick that it causes creosote)

Hope that's more clear,

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> You obviously missed my point:
> 
> My point was that it's not that some like more smoke than others, even though some (Like Me) do.
> 
> It's that different smoke generators work differently in different smokers.
> 
> The fact that you like the amount of smoke the tube puts out, and I don't, doesn't mean you like more smoke than I or anyone else does. It mainly means that your smoker doesn't get as much smoke from the Tube, or from the AMNPS.
> 
> Everybody should use what they like to use. I didn't say anything different.
> 
> I can't say anything good or bad about the SR, because I never tried it, and since my AMNPS works perfectly in my MES, I have no reason to try it.
> 
> My explanation in Post #1323 was only to help people understand that those who have trouble with getting an AMNPS to keep going, will probably like the Tube.
> 
> However those who have no trouble with the AMNPS will probably find the Tube will put out more smoke than they want for their smoker, even if they like a lot of smoke, like I do. (as long as it's not so thick that it causes creosote)
> 
> Hope that's more clear,
> 
> Bear


I never missed your point at all but I think you missed mine  as I was only trying to point out to you that you were saying the same thing that  I already said. As for the SR, you wouldn't like it as it will put out too much smoke for you since you prefer just barely any smoke. Nothing wrong with that. You and others like less and I and others like more, so if you and others can keep the AMPS lit, you will be happy with it's small of smoke and I and others will be happy with the TUBE because it puts out more smoke and I even happier with the SMOKE RING because it much easier to light, faster to get the "Red Cigar" red and smoker smoking, stays lit and never goes out and puts out the right amount of smoke to my liking. As I said in post #1324, I can live with the TUBE or SMOKE RING either one but prefer the SMOKE RING for the reasons given here and in that post.

For those that the AMPS doesn't work for, they will find it works well in a Weber Charcoal Grill using wood chips in it and laying it down beside the charcoal coals.


----------



## dennispfaff

I personally haven't had any problem with smoke, but next time I'm going to give Bear's suggestion a try by removing the chip tray and placing the AMNPS on the bottom shelf on the RIGHT side.  My issue is...and why I haven't been on this forum much lately...is that my wife is such a good cook from inside the house. [emoji]128539[/emoji]
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> I personally haven't had any problem with smoke, but next time I'm going to give Bear's suggestion a try by removing the chip tray and placing the AMNPS on the bottom shelf on the RIGHT side. My issue is...and why I haven't been on this forum much lately...is that my wife is such a good cook from inside the house. [emoji]128539[/emoji]
> Dennis


Actually Dennis, I never removed the chip tray on any of my MES units. I pull the Dumper Tube out of my Gen #2.5 with the AMNPS on the right, just above the Dumper Tube on the bottom rack.

I don't know what removing the chip tray would do, either good or bad.

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

An AMPS that's in a smoker that stays lit and burns perfectly will provide an incredible amount of smoke flavor in meats. Even too much for some. So if your amps is hard to keep lit in your smoker, then even if you manage to keep it lit it's not gonna provide as much smoke flavor as it will in a smoker where it stays lit easily. The smoke ring pellets are 30% charcoal, so if I was to use it in my smoker, which burns the AMPS perfectly for 11 hours while giving a tremendous amount of smoke flavor, I can't see how the smoke ring could give more smoke flavor when the pellets are 30% charcoal. But I'll never know cuz I'm broke and my amps works perfectly lol


----------



## brickguy221

dennispfaff said:


> I personally haven't had any problem with smoke, but next time I'm going to give Bear's suggestion a try by removing the chip tray and placing the AMNPS on the bottom shelf on the RIGHT side. My issue is...and why I haven't been on this forum much lately...is that my wife is such a good cook from inside the house. [emoji]128539[/emoji]
> Dennis


I once had that problem Dennis, but I lost my wife to cancer in Feb of this year, so I no longer have that problem, but haven't been on much because I haven't felt up to it plus my health problems. I am 79 and have had Stage IV Cancer for 4 1/2+ years now, so my time is is drawing near. I have just now recently began getting back on this site, but for how much longer, I don't know.


----------



## dennispfaff

So sorry to hear about your wife Jim, and your health also.


----------



## remsr

Thanks, I am getting sold on that smoke ring. I have little tolerance for things that don't perform well when I have close to a hundred dollars worth of meat loaded in the smoker.


----------



## mummel

Brickguy221 said:


> I once had that problem Dennis, but I lost my wife to cancer in Feb of this year, so I no longer have that problem, but haven't been on much because I haven't felt up to it plus my health problems. I am 79 and have had Stage IV Cancer for 4 1/2+ years now, so my time is is drawing near. I have just now recently began getting back on this site, but for how much longer, I don't know.


Im so sorry.


----------



## remsr

Want lots of smoke from the ANMPS lite both ends, but you won't like it. I tryed it and holly smoke (no pun intended). 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Want lots of smoke from the ANMPS lite both ends, but you won't like it. I tryed it and holly smoke (no pun intended).
> Randy,


Exactly!

Me too----I tried it one time----Too heavy a smoke. I put the one end out !!

I like a lot of Hickory smoke, but only by a long time of light smoke---Not by smoke that's too heavy.

Bear


----------



## hattles

Thanks for the excellent test Brickguy221.  I personally use a hand held lantern sized propane bottle with a torch to light my SmkDdy pellets and it takes about a minute to get it lit. Took me a couple of trys to get it lit right [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## brickguy221

I use a real small butane torch that cost approx $15 - $20, so it takes a bit linger with a torch that small. I should have bought a larger propane torch like many use, but didn't


----------



## dennispfaff

Bearcarver said:


> Actually Dennis, I never removed the chip tray on any of my MES units. I pull the Dumper Tube out of my Gen #2.5 with the AMNPS on the right, just above the Dumper Tube on the bottom rack.
> 
> I don't know what removing the chip tray would do, either good or bad.
> 
> 
> Bear



Bear,
I am smoking ribs now.  I first tried the ANNPS 5x8 tray on the bottom shelf right side, but moved it over a bit to the center.  Seems to provide an even smoke distribution from the center.  I don't know if it helps, but I removed the chip loader and the chip tray.  I am smoking a rack of ribs using pecan, and using the drip pan with Apple juice.  So far so good.
Dennis












image.jpeg



__ dennispfaff
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Bear,
> I am smoking ribs now. I first tried the ANNPS 5x8 tray on the bottom shelf right side, but moved it over a bit to the center. Seems to provide an even smoke distribution from the center. I don't know if it helps, but I removed the chip loader and the chip tray. I am smoking a rack of ribs using pecan, and using the drip pan with Apple juice. So far so good.
> Dennis


OK---Anywhere on that bottom rack should be good, but I think the farther to the right the better it smokes.

I never removed the Chip Tray, but I pull the Dumper out a couple inches to give it more air.

I'd be careful with removing the Dumper completely. One of the times I did that, I had about a 5" high flame coming from my AMNPS.

I put the flame out, and put the Dumper back in---It didn't happen again.

Also: I never put any liquid in my Water Pan. I found it does nothing good---only bad.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Also: I never put any liquid in my Water Pan. I found it does nothing good---only bad.

Bear
[/quote]

Our ribs turned out excellent.  I did not wrap them by the way, just smoked them for 6 hrs at 225.  What is the downside of putting liquid in the drip Pan?
Den


----------



## Bearcarver

dennispfaff said:


> Also: I never put any liquid in my Water Pan. I found it does nothing good---only bad.
> 
> Bear



Our ribs turned out excellent. I did not wrap them by the way, just smoked them for 6 hrs at 225. What is the downside of putting liquid in the drip Pan?
Den[/quote]
If it works for you, keep doing it. I just go by what I've noticed when I try different things.

Do you have a Window in your MES?

Liquid in the pan could be a good idea for some smokers, but not for an MES. IMHO

I used to try Beer, Apple Juice, Water, and other things in the water pan (6 years ago). I got no added flavor to any meat, and all it did was add more humidity to the cabinet that already has too much humidity.

The glass window in the door of an MES proves there's too much moisture inside when the condensation forms & runs down the inside of the window----And that's without adding anything to the water pan.

It also affects the burning of the AMNPS.

Like I said, If anyone is happy with putting liquid in their pan, they should keep doing it.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff

Yes I have the window.  I have tried it both ways.  I didn't expect the juice in the pan to add any flavor, I just wanted the extra moisture because I was not planning to wrap the ribs.


----------



## remsr

I don't put water in either of my smokers water pans and I never smoke fish in my smokers. I would buy a smoker just for that and that only if I ever get into smoking fish which could be a long time from now because there are so many things I want to cold smoke and hot smoke that I haven't done yet. I like to prefect things before I move on to the next thing. I am working on perfecting chicken now. I tryed bacon last year and messed it up so I need  to get back to that this fall.
Randy,


----------



## dennispfaff

REMSR said:


> I don't put water in either of my smokers water pans and I never smoke fish in my smokers. I would buy a smoker just for that and that only if I ever get into smoking fish which could be a long time from now because there are so many things I want to cold smoke and hot smoke that I haven't done yet. I like to prefect things before I move on to the next thing. I am working on perfecting chicken now. I tryed bacon last year and messed it up so I need  to get back to that this fall.
> Randy,



Well, I definitely would not put water or liquid in the drip pan for chicken!  Probably be a rubber chicken!   I am smoking a leg o lamb next weekend and I am on the fence if I want to use liquid in the drip pan or not.
Dennis


----------



## remsr

At age 72 you might think I would know a thing or two, but the fact is that I get my experience from the people on the forms who are way more experienced than I am. A 28 time grand champion said that I should never fill my water pan with water so I filled them with sand and covered them with foil that I change after each smoke and I have never regretted it.
I have two smokers that I use a WSM 221/2" and a 40" Masterbuilt the Masterbuilt holds the moisture from the meats so it doesn't need additional moisture from a water pan. I have never found it necessarily fill the water pan in the WSM either because I foil large cuts of meat at 160 internal degrees but if I didn't I would  spritz every hour or so with a beer and apple juice mixture, or something like that. At least that's the advice I was given.
I think your right about the rubber chicken.lol
Randy,


----------



## dennispfaff

REMSR said:


> At age 72 you might think I would know a thing or two, but the fact is that I get my experience from the people on the forms who are way more experienced than I am. A 28 time grand champion said that I should never fill my water pan with water so I filled them with sand and covered them with foil that I change after each smoke and I have never regretted it.
> I have two smokers that I use a WSM 221/2" and a 40" Masterbuilt the Masterbuilt holds the moisture from the meats so it doesn't need additional moisture from a water pan. I have never found it necessarily fill the water pan in the WSM either because I foil large cuts of meat at 160 internal degrees but if I didn't I would  spritz every hour or so with a beer and apple juice mixture, or something like that. At least that's the advice I was given.
> I think your right about the rubber chicken.lol
> Randy,



You got me by one year Randy.  I am 71.  I don't understand what effect sand in the drip pan has on smoking?  I know there are different opinions on using water in the drip pan or not using water.  I usually do NOT use water in my 40in MES, however, last two times I smoked ribs I did put water in the drip pan and they turned out excellent.  I have smoked several legs of lamb without water in the pan but next weekend I will try smoking one with water.  We shall see.  Personally, I think it all comes down to the rubs and IT smoked temp.
Dennis


----------



## smokesontuesday

Sand is nothing more than a heat sink, just like the water in the pan. Sand will heat up more quickly though.


----------



## fpvjunkie

Just picked up my first smoker. MES30 (as I have learned so far from the forum). I preseasoned it yesterday per the manual. Today I smoked my first meat. Just used some chicken breasts (flattened with meat hammer), added some dry rub and garlic. I used Applewood chips and no water. I'm definitely still learning how to use it, but there is just way too many opinions out there to decipher where to start. I preheated it to 225, added the wood chips, and the chicken breasts. Set the timer for 1hr and by the time it was heated, about 45 mins were left. I used the internal meat thermometer to monitor the chicken. Pretty good smoke for most of the time. Added chips twice because I thought I was losing smoke, but I think I ended up putting too much in. No smoke for the last part of the cook. Waiting for the chip tray to cool and see what's left in there. I think I should have emptied it after the second time... idk, not sure.

Overall, GREAT taste for the chicken though and was a big hit so far with the family. :) I have a whole chicken and 3 racks of ribs waiting to be smoked tomorrow. :) Can't wait!!













Smoker



__ fpvjunkie
__ Sep 20, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

FPVJunkie said:


> Just picked up my first smoker. MES30 (as I have learned so far from the forum). I preseasoned it yesterday per the manual. Today I smoked my first meat. Just used some chicken breasts (flattened with meat hammer), added some dry rub and garlic. I used Applewood chips and no water. I'm definitely still learning how to use it, but there is just way too many opinions out there to decipher where to start. I preheated it to 225, added the wood chips, and the chicken breasts. Set the timer for 1hr and by the time it was heated, about 45 mins were left. I used the internal meat thermometer to monitor the chicken. Pretty good smoke for most of the time. Added chips twice because I thought I was losing smoke, but I think I ended up putting too much in. No smoke for the last part of the cook. Waiting for the chip tray to cool and see what's left in there. I think I should have emptied it after the second time... idk, not sure.
> 
> Overall, GREAT taste for the chicken though and was a big hit so far with the family. :) I have a whole chicken and 3 racks of ribs waiting to be smoked tomorrow. :) Can't wait!!


Congrats on your new MES 30 !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And Welcome to SMF !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's a whole bunch of Step by Steps, all done in an MES---Maybe they'll be of some help to you:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## theboyler

Hi there,

I have done a few batches of jerky now, most of the time I use the Cabelas mix... I'm not sure I am doing everything correctly.  Yesterday I started the meat off at about 140 for an hour with no smoke, then added smoke and bumped the temp to about 155.... I smoked the jerly the rest of the way... is that necessary?  Some of the slices looked and turned out fine, while some kinda had a white or brown tinge to them (in spots)....

Any suggestions... in total I think the meat was in the smoker for about 6-7 hrs....

I'm using a Bluetooth MES 30 with A Maz N pellet smoker

Thanks for any help!


----------



## smokesontuesday

theBoyler said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have done a few batches of jerky now, most of the time I use the Cabelas mix... I'm not sure I am doing everything correctly.  Yesterday I started the meat off at about 140 for an hour with no smoke, then added smoke and bumped the temp to about 155.... I smoked the jerly the rest of the way... is that necessary?  Some of the slices looked and turned out fine, while some kinda had a white or brown tinge to them (in spots)....
> 
> Any suggestions... in total I think the meat was in the smoker for about 6-7 hrs....
> 
> I'm using a Bluetooth MES 30 with A Maz N pellet smoker
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Have a picture of the tinge you're talking about? Could just be fat in the meat.


----------



## theboyler

IMG_4453.JPG



__ theboyler
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## hoops10

I am not sure if this has been mentioned or not, but are most people still 'seasoning' their new 40 in. MES gen 2.5 smoker? I am picking one up today.  I thought I read somewhere that because of the inside material of the gen 2.5 that most were not. I could be wrong, it's been a while since I read it.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> I am not sure if this has been mentioned or not, but are most people still 'seasoning' their new 40 in. MES gen 2.5 smoker? I am picking one up today. I thought I read somewhere that because of the inside material of the gen 2.5 that most were not. I could be wrong, it's been a while since I read it. Thanks.


I would still do it.

It probably still tells how in the manual that comes with it.

If I remember correctly:

Set for 275° for 3 hours, and add chips for the last hour.

Burns off manufacturing oils & adds a little smoke smell.

Note: I would keep an extra eye on it the first time to make sure the sensors & controls are working right, and it doesn't go nuts & keep going up above 325°, 350° or more.

Bear


----------



## hoops10

Thanks for the reply Bear.  What about coating the inside with anything? I remember doing something like that on my 30 in MES.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> Thanks for the reply Bear. What about coating the inside with anything? I remember doing something like that on my 30 in MES.


You could spray something on it, but I wouldn't. It will get black before you know it.

A few smokes from now, without spraying anything in there, you'll be asking us if we clean the walls & ceiling, and we'll all be saying NO.

Just wash the racks you use, cover the water pan & drip pan on the floor with Foil, and don't put water in the water pan.

Bear


----------



## hoops10

You're a mind reader Bear :) What about the window? Will it become blackened and need to be cleaned after a few smokes?


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> You're a mind reader Bear :) What about the window? Will it become blackened and need to be cleaned after a few smokes?


I clean the inside of my Window before each smoke. Some do it after each smoke.

If you do it every time, it never gets real bad.

If it does get real bad, I use a Razor blade scraper first, and then it cleans easily.

Bear


----------



## hoops10

What do you clean it with? Some type of special cleaner?


----------



## brickguy221

I have found this Simple Green cleaner to work great on cleaning the window on smoker after you are done using the smoker and allowed it to cool a bit. Best thing I have found yet out of many I have tried....

http://simplegreen.com/products/bbq-grill-cleaner-aerosol/


----------



## remsr

I have been asking a question about resting brisket and butts. My  next-door neighbor loves smoking meats but is impatient and tends to skip some instructions as he always asks me for a step by step befor starting. He now turns out really good ribs in his Masterbuilt 30" gen 1 using the 3-2-1 for spair ribs trimmed them  to St. Louis style. He also has turned out really good pork butts with the foil at 160 then taking them to 205 method then resting them in a cooler packed with towels for a cupple hours. 
I told him that I do brisket  pretty much the same way only difference is the finished temp I like 195 it 200. He  followed my instructions until the resting time. instead of wrapping the meat with stretch wrap and foil then putting it in a cooler packed with towels he put it in a cold oven to rest. It turned out good so now he wants to know what  benefit there would be to packing it in a cooler as opposed to resting it in a cold oven?  I really don't have the answer for him I just know it works best.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> What do you clean it with? Some type of special cleaner?


Everybody seems to have their own method.

I've tried a number of cleaners, but as far as chemicals go, I found Windex to work best for me, but I'm careful to have the door wide open, and don't spray toward the smoker so none of the overspray goes inside.  

Another Great way (if you have a Woodstove or Fireplace) is to wet a couple paper towels & then touch the wet towels in the ashes. Then use that on the Glass----IT WORKS AWESOME !!! Then finish it up with a couple of water-wet towels.

I have a Thread on that somewhere---I'll look for it.

*I FOUND IT !!!  NO Chemicals Needed !!*

*Link:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113467/cleaning-mes-window-without-any-chemicals-at-all

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I have been asking a question about resting brisket and butts. My next-door neighbor loves smoking meats but is impatient and tends to skip some instructions as he always asks me for a step by step befor starting. He now turns out really good ribs in his Masterbuilt 30" gen 1 using the 3-2-1 for spair ribs trimmed them to St. Louis style. He also has turned out really good pork butts with the foil at 160 then taking them to 205 method then resting them in a cooler packed with towels for a cupple hours.
> I told him that I do brisket pretty much the same way only difference is the finished temp I like 195 it 200. He followed my instructions until the resting time. instead of wrapping the meat with stretch wrap and foil then putting it in a cooler packed with towels he put it in a cold oven to rest. It turned out good so now he wants to know what benefit there would be to packing it in a cooler as opposed to resting it in a cold oven? I really don't have the answer for him I just know it works best.


I often just turn my MES down to the Temp of the Meat IT, and leave it in that heat for awhile. (You have to open the door to get it down near there)  Your option is to cover in foil or not cover.

The thing is---The meat is Stupid---It has no idea that instead of being in a cooler staying warm, it's in a Smoker doing the same thing.

I expect this is only easy to do in a Smoker Like the MES, or similar Smoker.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I often just turn my MES down to the Temp of the Meat IT, and leave it in that heat for awhile. (You have to open the door to get it down near there)  Your option is to cover in foil or not cover.
> 
> The thing is---The meat is Stupid---It has no idea that instead of being in a cooler staying warm, it's in a Smoker doing the same thing.
> 
> I expect this is only easy to do in a Smoker Like the MES, or similar Smoker.
> 
> 
> Bear


Yup! If the meat is foiled, I turn off the smoker and plug the vents. I guess you can leave it till the IT gets close to 140*F. In the summer that's several hours. I did my last Chuckie this way. Shut off the smoker when the IT hit 180*F and it coasted to about 190*F and back to 180*F in two and a half hours. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Yup! If the meat is foiled, I turn off the smoker and plug the vents. I guess you can leave it till the IT gets close to 140*F. In the summer that's several hours. I did my last Chuckie this way. Shut off the smoker when the IT hit 180*F and it coasted to about 190*F and back to 180*F in two and a half hours.
> -Kurt


Yup---I did this kind of thing a number of times.

I think a couple of my Step by Steps show a bit of it.

Works pretty good, and you don't have to play with towels & a cooler.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Ok I trust your opinions. So what you are saying is that my Neighbors method of resting meat in the oven works just as well as my cooler method but one is less hassle than the other? My original thought was that by wrapping it in stretch wrap and foil then packing it in a Cooler would leave those juices nowhere to go but back into the meat= more taste and tenderness. My butts and briskets are melt in your mouth tender, juicy and vary tasty. I guess it was easier for me to wrap and rest in a cooler because my smokes have been ending around midnight so I just wrap pack and go to bed. In the morning it's still hot. 
  I just read an article about resting meats  in a cooler where they did a test to see how long it took to drop below the safe level of 140 degrees. 5 hours 8 minutes I thought well that's strange I sleep for 8 hours while my meat is resting and it's still to hot to handle in the morning, but then the article went on to explain that 113 degrees is to hot to handle which is well below the safe level. Guess I'll start planning my smokes to end way before bed time so that I can avoid dropping below the safe level. In that case I can try your resting method in the smoker. Or even the oven in the house. 
Thanks Bear, thanks Kurt, 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Ok I trust your opinions. So what you are saying is that my Neighbors method of resting meat in the oven works just as well as my cooler method but one is less hassle than the other? My original thought was that by wrapping it in stretch wrap and foil then packing it in a Cooler would leave those juices nowhere to go but back into the meat= more taste and tenderness. My butts and briskets are melt in your mouth tender, juicy and vary tasty. I guess it was easier for me to wrap and rest in a cooler because my smokes have been ending around midnight so I just wrap pack and go to bed. In the morning it's still hot.
> I just read an article about resting meats in a cooler where they did a test to see how long it took to drop below the safe level of 140 degrees. 5 hours 8 minutes I thought well that's strange I sleep for 8 hours while my meat is resting and it's still to hot to handle in the morning, but then the article went on to explain that 113 degrees is to hot to handle which is well below the safe level. Guess I'll start planning my smokes to end way before bed time so that I can avoid dropping below the safe level. In that case I can try your resting method in the smoker. Or even the oven in the house.
> Thanks Bear, thanks Kurt,
> 
> Randy,


This would depend on what is less hassle to you, and how long you're going to "hold" it.

If you're going to hold it for many hours, I would think you should wrap it good in foil, to keep it from drying out.

I rarely Hold it for more than one hour. I don't do overnight smokes!

However if you want it to stay above 140°, you could set an MES for 150° & you should be good to go.

Bear


----------



## ron burgundy

It's probably been discussed already but is there enough air flow for an AMNPS?


----------



## hoops10

Yes, I believe Bear posted the the AMNPS works great on the 40 in smoker if placed on the bottom rack to the right.


----------



## hoops10

I'm towards the end of 'seasoning' my new gen 2.5 40 in MES, about an hour left (haven't added chips yet.) According to the Maverick, temp is reaching very close to 300 when smoker is reading 275 on display. Does this mean something is wrong with it? A 25 degree difference seems pretty high.  Bear, any thoughts?

Edit: I'm also have problems connecting my phone to the smoker via Bluetooth. I got the app and followed the directions but nothing. I'm using an LG3 running Marshmallow. Any ideas?


----------



## ron burgundy

Thanks Hoops.  I didn't want to read 46 pages.


----------



## ron burgundy

I think I've decided on a new MES 40.  My cheap analog MES 30" only lasted 2 years.  Debating a pellet grill or electric smoker.  My dead smoker gave more smoke than my buddy's Traeger & I like smoke.


----------



## brickguy221

hoops10 said:


> Yes, I believe Bear posted the the AMNPS works great on the 40 in smoker if placed on the bottom rack to the right.


If my SMOKE RING from SMOKE DADDY didn't work so well, I would try what Bear says. However I am overly happy with the SMOKE RING, so i won't  try the AMNPS on bottom shelf on the right. As the old saying goes ... "if it aint broke, don't fix it" ....


----------



## remsr

Thanks Bear! 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> I'm towards the end of 'seasoning' my new gen 2.5 40 in MES, about an hour left (haven't added chips yet.) According to the Maverick, temp is reaching very close to 300 when smoker is reading 275 on display. Does this mean something is wrong with it? A 25 degree difference seems pretty high. Bear, any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: I'm also have problems connecting my phone to the smoker via Bluetooth. I got the app and followed the directions but nothing. I'm using an LG3 running Marshmallow. Any ideas?


Getting 300° when set at 275° is Awesome---You got a bonus.

Just adjust the MES so that your Maverick reads what you want, and always go by your Maverick.

I wouldn't worry about the heat running high, unless it gets over about 325°.

If it did that, I'd tell them about it & get a new controller from MB.

Now if I set mine at 275°, and it only reads 250° on my Maverick, I'd call them too, because I paid for a smoker that can get to at least 275°.

I can't help you with the Bluetooth, because I don't have anything to use with it, so I just use the control buttons on the top front of my MES.

Bear


----------



## dr k

hoops10 said:


> I'm towards the end of 'seasoning' my new gen 2.5 40 in MES, about an hour left (haven't added chips yet.) According to the Maverick, temp is reaching very close to 300 when smoker is reading 275 on display. Does this mean something is wrong with it? A 25 degree difference seems pretty high. Bear, any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: I'm also have problems connecting my phone to the smoker via Bluetooth. I got the app and followed the directions but nothing. I'm using an LG3 running Marshmallow. Any ideas?


It's all about the heating element, sensor and your food levels.  They are all different most of the time.  That's why we buy independent therms that are next to the food for actual temps.  You're good to go. Different generations have different locations so some read opposite like my Gen 1 40".  I have to deflect heat away from the sensor so it doesn't read high on the Mes and be lower on the actual independent calibrated therm.  Just keep the actual temp under 300*F so the button looking limit sensor doesn't shut down the smoker.

-Kurt


----------



## mab007

Two things:  Bluetooth, buggy and limited range at best.  While it is nice to be able to turn the light on, adjust the temp, and see the temps from your phone, do like most here, get a wireless:  Maverick or new Thermoworks.  Wireless range, much better than bluetooth.  At the very least, you can unistal the app from your phone, do a reboot on your phone, re-install and try again.  (follow instructions on MES) You need to be less than 100 feet with line of sight for it to work.  I get about 75 feet of range....

Window:  I have found that pre-treating with PAM works well.  After a smoke, Magic Erasure with a little bit of water is the best.

Have fun!


----------



## hoops10

I have my first smoke going now, pair of baby back ribs. I am using the AMNPS inside. Is the cabinet supposed to be full of smoke, almost to the point where you can't see the meat? I ask because mine is not, I see the that the AMNPS is still lot, giving off smoke but the cabinet is not full of smoke.

I have the AMNPS on the bottoms rack on the right and it fully lit before putting it in.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> I have my first smoke going now, pair of baby back ribs. I am using the AMNPS inside. Is the cabinet supposed to be full of smoke, almost to the point where you can't see the meat? I ask because mine is not, I see the that the AMNPS is still lot, giving off smoke but the cabinet is not full of smoke.
> 
> I have the AMNPS on the bottoms rack on the right and it fully lit before putting it in.


I like to be able to see the racks pretty good through the smoke.

If you can't see the racks and meat, the smoke is too heavy.

I would push the chip dumper back in to slow it uo.

If it already is in & smoke is still too heavy, put the AMNPS on the floor on the left. That should slow it down due to low air flow down there.

If it gets to be real low & almost going out, move it back to the right of the bottom rack.

Bear


----------



## hoops10

Thanks Bear. My problem is not too much smoke, but actually too little. I have the AMNPS on the bottom right rack(with the foil covered water pan right below it) but it seems to be giving off very little smoke, I've actually pulled it out and relit it a few times. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Edit: I also have the top vent open all the way and the chip loader about half way out to increase air flow as much as possible.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> Thanks Bear. My problem is not too much smoke, but actually too little. I have the AMNPS on the bottom right rack(with the foil covered water pan right below it) but it seems to be giving off very little smoke, I've actually pulled it out and relit it a few times. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Edit: I also have the top vent open all the way and the chip loader about half way out to increase air flow as much as possible.


I thought you said you couldn't see the meat through the smoke. That could cause bitter taste & creosote.

Sounds like you're doing the right things to get it going. 

Did you get it going real good before you put it in----Big red cigar-like cherry deep in the row??

Pellets Dry?

What's your elevation there?

Bear


----------



## hoops10

Sorry for the confusion. I asked if the smoke should be that thick, but mine never was. It was lit pretty good before putting in. The way I normally do my pellets (at least in my old MES 30) was to put them in the AMNPS inside the smoker as it preheated. Then take them out, light them and let them burn for a few mins before putting back in. I didn't have a window in my old MES 30 so I judged it staying lit by the amount of smoke coming out of the top vent. I'm in NE Ohio so elevation wouldn't be a problem I don't think.

Edit: Not sure what you mean by 'big cigar like cherry red deep in the row'


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I asked if the smoke should be that thick, but mine never was. It was lit pretty good before putting in. The way I normally do my pellets (at least in my old MES 30) was to put them in the AMNPS inside the smoker as it preheated. Then take them out, light them and let them burn for a few mins before putting back in. I didn't have a window in my old MES 30 so I judged it staying lit by the amount of smoke coming out of the top vent. I'm in NE Ohio so elevation wouldn't be a problem I don't think.
> 
> *Edit: Not sure what you mean by 'big cigar like cherry red deep in the row'*


*I light mine real good.*

*Then let it burn until the flame goes out.*

*Then blow into the burning pellets, back into the unburned row of pellets until it flames up again by itself.*

*Then let it flame out again.*

*Then blow on it again until it flames up again.*

*I do this a number of times until while blowing on it, I see a good glowing red area, taking up the whole width of the **row, and back into the bottom of the row.*

*Bear*


----------



## hoops10

Bearcarver said:


> *I light mine real good.*
> *Then let it burn until the flame goes out.*
> *Then blow into the burning pellets, back into the unburned row of pellets until it flames up again by itself.*
> *Then let it flame out again.*
> *Then blow on it again until it flames up again.*
> *I do this a number of times until while blowing on it, I see a good glowing red area, taking up the whole width of the **row, and back into the bottom of the row.*
> 
> *Bear*



Thanks for the detailed description Bear. I will try this method. About how long does it take using the method you described above to get them good and lit?


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> Thanks for the detailed description Bear. I will try this method. About how long does it take using the method you described above to get them good and lit?


Usually about 20 minutes, but I'm doing other things too, in between steps.

Here's my favorite Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Scooter has a Great Video there, and my post is #2 on that thread.  Been doing it that way for years.

Bear


----------



## wbf610

Quick question on the MES, does anyone keep theirs outside 100% of the time?  Or do you bring them indoors when not being used?  If outside, do you just cover them, or keep them on the covered porch, or both?


----------



## brickguy221

wbf610 said:


> Quick question on the MES, does anyone keep theirs outside 100% of the time?  Or do you bring them indoors when not being used?  If outside, do you just cover them, or keep them on the covered porch, or both?


I keep mine outside all of the time with a cover on it and under a covered patio.


----------



## wbf610

Brickguy221 said:


> I keep mine outside all of the time with a cover on it and under a covered patio.


Thanks.  I might have to wheel into the garage, no covered porch.


----------



## remsr

I was having trouble keeping my ANMPS going because I placed it on the floor of the left side. I even elevated it by placing a metal recptical box under it and it still went out. I pulled the chip tray out and it still went out. Then I read your suggestion about putting it on the bottom rack on the right side and never had another problem. Thanks Bare,
Randy,


----------



## candurin

This makes me sad and happy at the same time...  I have a little elevated broiler rack just for my AMPS to be kept off the floor on the left side.  I guess I'll have to move my pellet tray to the right side and start using my little rack for, well, broiling!


----------



## remsr

Wbf610,
I live in Minnesota and keep my smokers out side year round covered with plastic then the cover that came with th smoker. Why plastic? Because the covers that come with the smokers and grills have seems  that alow water leaks.
Randy,


----------



## remsr

Be sure to crack the chip tray a bit.
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I was having trouble keeping my ANMPS going because I placed it on the floor of the left side. I even elevated it by placing a metal recptical box under it and it still went out. I pulled the chip tray out and it still went out. Then I read your suggestion about putting it on the bottom rack on the right side and never had another problem. Thanks Bare,
> Randy,


That's Great !!! 

I'm always glad to hear when my suggestions work for others.

And wbf610,

I keep mine 7-24-365 on my covered front porch with the stock MES cover on it.

The important thing is to keep it Dry.  Cold doesn't seem to hurt them at all.

Bear


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> I'm always glad to hear when my suggestions work for others.
> 
> 
> 
> And wbf610,
> I keep mine 7-24-365 on my covered front porch with the stock MES cover on it.
> The important thing is to keep it Dry.  Cold doesn't seem to hurt them at all.
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear.   My porch isn't covered, so I'll have to make some space in the garage.


----------



## remsr

My patio is covered by a deck with 1/4" spaces between the floor boards which protects my smokers and grills from nothing. So I dubbed up with plastic benith the cover.


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> Thanks Bear. My porch isn't covered, so I'll have to make some space in the garage.


Unless you can find a good deal on a storage container, like my Son found at Home Depot for his MES:


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> Unless you can find a good deal on a storage container, like my Son found at Home Depot for his MES:


That is a great idea, but i think i'd rather just wheel it into the garage.  Our patio doesn't have that much room left on it.


----------



## tjohnson

Hey Guys!
The AMNPS 5x8 can be a bugger to keep smoking in the New MES Bluetooth, but with a few tricks, it will work great
The chip loader must be pulled out 2" and rotated to the "Dump" position for any airflow thru the smoker...Airflow is the key!
Exhaust W-I-D-E Open
No water in the water pan.....Way Too Much Moisture
You need to raise the AMNPS 5x8 off the floor about 1 1/2" for the pellets to get into the air stream entering thru the Chip Loader and housing

Another option is to use a 12" Tube Smoker.  It works great, but can produce a lot of smoke in the small MES cabinet

I'll swap out a 12" Tube Smoker for a AMNPS 5x8 for anyone having issues in their MES

If you have any issues, feel free to call me at work or my cell _*ANYTIME*_!!!!

Todd Johnson

A-MAZE-N Products

W 651 352-2831

C 952 412-0484


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> That is a great idea, but i think i'd rather just wheel it into the garage.  Our patio doesn't have that much room left on it.


That Storage container doesn't have to be on a patio or Porch. It can be in the driveway, yard, garden, or any place a heavy duty extension cord can reach.

Just an Idea for another option.

Bear


----------



## ndwildbill

I leave my MES30 out year around...have for a couple of years. It's on a patio, with a leaky balcony above.  I cover the MES with the MES cover, wrap some bungee cords around that, then push it over next to my Weber gas grill.  I have an extra large, heavy duty grill cover that covers both of them.  Throw that over the top, bungee cord it down, and have never had a problem...even survived a couple of North Dakota blizzards! I have the MES strapped on a furniture dolly that I got at Harbor Freight, so it's easy to move.


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> That Storage container doesn't have to be on a patio or Porch. It can be in the driveway, yard, garden, or any place a heavy duty extension cord can reach.
> 
> Just an Idea for another option.
> 
> 
> Bear



Another good thought.  I'll probably just wheel it to the garage this winter, then come up with some solution in the spring.


----------



## candurin

I've had mine under this cover (the more expensive version): http://www.the-cover-store.com/square-smoker-cover-122-elite/?color=Khaki

It has survived rain, snow, a hurricane and many 100+ degree days (NJ).

Smoker runs and looks as good as the day I unboxed it (outside and glass, that is).


----------



## hoops10

Bear, great call on using ashes to clean the window on the MES 40 gen 2.5  Worked like magic.  One question I did have, I put the AMNPS on the bottom rack on the right side but I am getting drippings from baby back ribs and other meat that is falling onto the pellets and causing problems.  How do you get around this problem?  Thanks.


----------



## remsr

Put a pan or foil on the rack over the ANMPS. yah I know uses up more space, but the MES wasn't designed for the ANMPS it was designed for the chip tray and the Masterbuilt cold smoker was designed for the MES. We just have to do what is necessary if we want to use the ANMPS. It's not a problem with the MES 40 I  rarely use all 6 racks and when I do I use the Masterbuilt cold smoker. 
When ever I can I use the ANMPS because the smoke is just right for most things.

Randy,


----------



## hoops10

I only have 4 racks, but I could use foil on the rack with meat on it. Didn't know if that would somehow block the smoke from being absorbed into the meat or something.


----------



## Bearcarver

hoops10 said:


> I only have 4 racks, but I could use foil on the rack with meat on it. Didn't know if that would somehow block the smoke from being absorbed into the meat or something.


I wouldn't put the meat on foil, and if you do, make sure you don't cover a full rack with foil, pans, meat, or anything else---Needs room for air flow.
I seldom use more than one or two racks for my meat---Usually the top ones.

If I can I just don't put any meat on the right end, so there is no drips from that end to the AMNPS on the right end.

If I need the whole rack for meat, I put another rack in just above the AMNPS, and I cut a 9 X 11 Foil pan in half the long way, and put that upside down above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.

The bottom rack is too close to the heating element for meat anyway. IMHO

I never put food on the bottom rack.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> Another good thought. I'll probably just wheel it to the garage this winter, then come up with some solution in the spring.


Sounds like me now-----Needs some serious contemplation!!!

Bear


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like me now-----Needs some serious contemplation!!!
> 
> Bear


​It got delivered in the rain today.  Can't wait to put it together, season it, then smoke something in it. Going to try ribs I guess.


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> ​It got delivered in the rain today.  Can't wait to put it together, season it, then smoke something in it. Going to try ribs I guess.


You probably have this already, but just in case:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## jdmarti1

My AMNPS just doesn't seem to stay lit.  I have had my Bluetooth since last Christmas, and have reverted to chips.  I have it on the bottom left side (below the racks) - no water ever, I have even taken the chip loader out.  Drives me crazy.  I like to use my bottom rack for things I want hotter.  I have elevated the AMNPS a couple of inches, tried different orientations, etc.  What to do - I want it on the bottom if at all possible.  Why was a rack?


----------



## jdmarti1

On a separate note - has anybody hacked the bluetooth on this - or modified it?  Why they didn't use WiFi I don't know, much better range.  Bluetooth is 30' with class 2 - and that sucks.  A wall cuts that to about 10'.  It is the one failure I see on this smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

jdmarti1 said:


> My AMNPS just doesn't seem to stay lit.  I have had my Bluetooth since last Christmas, and have reverted to chips.  I have it on the bottom left side (below the racks) - no water ever, I have even taken the chip loader out.  Drives me crazy.  I like to use my bottom rack for things I want hotter.  I have elevated the AMNPS a couple of inches, tried different orientations, etc.  What to do - I want it on the bottom if at all possible.  Why was a rack?


Where did you put the AMNPS in the Generation #1 MES you bought back in 2012 ?  On the support rods (bottom Left)?

Bear


----------



## jdmarti1

I never used it in my old one - I didn't buy it until I got the new one.


----------



## Bearcarver

jdmarti1 said:


> I never used it in my old one - I didn't buy it until I got the new one.


OK,

I can only give you options & suggestions:

I put my AMNPS on the right end of my bottom rack, above the chip dumper.

It works great there, but you want to use that rack for meat. I never use that rack for meat, because there's too much direct heat from a Heating element that is too close.

Actually even if you want to use that bottom rack for Meat, the AMNPS only takes up about 5" of space.

So the only things left for you are to elevate the AMNPS above the floor as high as you can on the bottom left. This should give it more air flow.

If it still goes out on you, try to get it lit better, with a good deep cigar-like Cherry in the pellets.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

If it still won't stay lit, you can either get an AMNTS (Tube Smoker), or do a Mailbox Mod (Last resort--IMO).

BTW: You don't say where you live----What is your Altitude there?

Bear


----------



## jdmarti1

Oklahoma - not a place known for not having lack of oxygen in he air.  If I was in Colorado - I could see it.  This is driving me nuts.


----------



## dr k

jdmarti1 said:


> My AMNPS just doesn't seem to stay lit.  I have had my Bluetooth since last Christmas, and have reverted to chips.  I have it on the bottom left side (below the racks) - no water ever, I have even taken the chip loader out.  Drives me crazy.  I like to use my bottom rack for things I want hotter.  I have elevated the AMNPS a couple of inches, tried different orientations, etc.  What to do - I want it on the bottom if at all possible.  Why was a rack?


You may have to get four pieces of stainless steel wire and hang it from the bottom rack.  Lots of holes on the top edge of the Amnps to loop through. Or two long pieces of wire in a U shape with the ends tied/clipped to the bottom rack you can set the Amnps on so it hangs below the bottom rack for easy intalling/removal of the Amnps. I like the easy access and safety of the mailbox mod. With this mod you open the smoker once to foil, maybe once again to unfoil and the last time to remove to eat what your smoking.  As basic as the pic below. $20. Plug mounting holes in the bottom of the mailbox, drill 3" hole in top back of mailbox, get 3"x2' aluminum pipe and done. You can make the pipe as long as you want or butt it up against the smoker. Plenty of air comes in the bottom of the door without drilling holes or leave the two holes on the bottom closes to the door open. Use magnets to seal holes before making them permanent. I would elevate the Amnps in the mailbox. It can't go out being directly in the draft. Now you can use the top vent damper the Mes came with to further regulate smoke/air flow. With my vent as far closed as it can go touching the leads of my probes is a super thin blue smoke. Adjust accordingly.  












CAM00880.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016






-Kurt


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> You probably have this already, but just in case:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bear



I've seen most of your stuff!!!   Unfortunately, after delivery, my wife decided to let me know that her dad was looking for a smoker.  He drops off and picks our son up from school daily. So, we gave him the MES 40" for Christmas.  Now i'm left searching for sales again.

I'm actually thinking of a WSM 22.5" now.


----------



## Bearcarver

wbf610 said:


> I've seen most of your stuff!!! Unfortunately, after delivery, my wife decided to let me know that her dad was looking for a smoker. He drops off and picks our son up from school daily. So, we gave him the MES 40" for Christmas. Now i'm left searching for sales again.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of a WSM 22.5" now.


Nothing wrong with them!!

I know a lot of guys LOVE them!!

Just too much work for me any more.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Bear,

Quick question: In your step by steps you are placing the pellet smoker on the bottom to the left. Didn't you say it works better on the bottom right?


----------



## remsr

Hi wbf610 I have a WSM 22.5" and love it especially now that I added the Pitmaster IQ 130 blue tooth temp controller. It holds steady temp until it runs out of fuel which is somewhere around 18 hours if you fill it and don't add any additional fuel. Hard wood and charcoal flavor is a good thing. 
I also have the MES 2.5 40" and love it because of it is as Bear says they are less work than the MES. The MES gets more of a work out then my WSM because I don't have to load it with charcoal, lite the charcoal and empty the ashes when I'm done. I use the WSM for big cuts of meat and all beef because I like red oak smoke on all my beef and can't find it in pellets red oak is especially good on brisket and I just like the flavors of wood and charcoal on butts. I have a bunch of new red oak flooring never treated, that I am going to run through my planer for the dust that might burn like pellets? If it works I'll use the WSM even less.


----------



## wbf610

Bearcarver said:


> Nothing wrong with them!!
> I know a lot of guys LOVE them!!
> Just too much work for me any more.
> 
> 
> Bear


I don't mind the work right now.  I imagine I'll have a wsm and a MES at some point.



REMSR said:


> Hi wbf610 I have a WSM 22.5" and love it especially now that I added the Pitmaster IQ 130 blue tooth temp controller. It holds steady temp until it runs out of fuel which is somewhere around 18 hours if you fill it and don't add any additional fuel. Hard wood and charcoal flavor is a good thing.
> I also have the MES 2.5 40" and love it because of it is as Bear says they are less work than the MES. The MES gets more of a work out then my WSM because I don't have to load it with charcoal, lite the charcoal and empty the ashes when I'm done. I use the WSM for big cuts of meat and all beef because I like red oak smoke on all my beef and can't find it in pellets red oak is especially good on brisket and I just like the flavors of wood and charcoal on butts. I have a bunch of new red oak flooring never treated, that I am going to run through my planer for the dust that might burn like pellets? If it works I'll use the WSM even less.



I like the charcoal flavor as well.  I'm in no hurry to buy anything again.  I could always just go use the father in laws MES if I need it.


----------



## remsr

You are a lot more patient than myself, when I am in the mood for some smoked foods (which is real often) I want the means to do so in my back yard and not across town or even next door LOL. I am thinking about adding one more smoker since I don't have the space for one of those big rig stick burners. I was thinking gas for that bacon flavor until Bear gave me recipes to bacon flavor vertically anything. Now I'm back to thinking, another MES 40 with a window.  Did you here that Bear? A MES 40 with a window! LOL
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> You are a lot more patient than myself, when I am in the mood for some smoked foods (which is real often) I want the means to do so in my back yard and not across town or even next door LOL. I am thinking about adding one more smoker since I don't have the space for one of those big rig stick burners. I was thinking gas for that bacon flavor until Bear gave me recipes to bacon flavor vertically anything. Now I'm back to thinking, another MES 40 with a window. Did you here that Bear? A MES 40 with a window! LOL
> Randy,


I just heard that----Try for the MES 40 Gen #2.5- with Window---Try for $279. Possibly less over Holidays, but I wouldn't wait too long for lower than $279---Could also go back up to $479. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## remsr

Thanks Bear!


----------



## remsr

I still have that question that you didn't answer yet. in your step by steps you were putting the pellet smoker at the bottom left, but didn't you say just tesetly bottom right works best? 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I still have that question that you didn't answer yet. in your step by steps you were putting the pellet smoker at the bottom left, but didn't you say just tesetly bottom right works best?
> 
> Randy,


That's an easy one, Randy!

When I first got my MES 40 Gen #2.5 I put my AMNPS on the left, because it usually goes in the left in both the Gen #1 and in the Gen #2.

You must be talking about one of my first Step by Steps with my Gen #2.5.

But then it went out on me a couple times while on the left side, so I studied the situation, and since the Chip Dumper is just under the right end of the bottom rack, I tried it over there, so I can adjust the air flow by pulling the Chip Dumper in & out. I found it to work Awesome there, and have been putting it there ever since.

Make Sense now?

Bear


----------



## remsr

I thought that was the case, but I wanted to clear up any possible misunderstanding for new people reading older posts. 
 Incidentally those posts were awesome and filled with really good information. I haven't tried a dry brine yet, but I am going to give it a go on your spair rib step by step. They sure look good. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I thought that was the case, but I wanted to clear up any possible misunderstanding for new people reading older posts.
> Incidentally those posts were awesome and filled with really good information. I haven't tried a dry brine yet, but I am going to give it a go on your spair rib step by step. They sure look good.
> 
> Randy,


You're gonna love that !!

That Bacon-on-a-Stick is definitely one of the best things I ever smoked !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

20070115 currently on sale by LG Outdoors on Amazon for $294, FYI.


----------



## chitown smoker

Brickguy221 said:


> I keep mine outside all of the time with a cover on it and under a covered patio.


Same.  At least my 20070910

They do not recommend doing this since it's electric.  But just keep the cable wrapped and covered and I think it's OK.


----------



## chitown smoker

Special delivery today.  Dead sexy.













15443073_10154230160052039_1942833267005061676_o.j



__ chitown smoker
__ Dec 15, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> Special delivery today.  Dead sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15443073_10154230160052039_1942833267005061676_o.j
> 
> 
> 
> __ chitown smoker
> __ Dec 15, 2016


Yup---That's a Beauty!!

Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

welp.... it's blowing my circuit breaker.  I have my smoker setup on my balcony which uses the same circuit as all my electronics and plasma, along with some lights and plugs for our laptops.  Apparently 15A was not enough...  1200 watts is a lot

Not sure what to do.  I hope I have 12 gauge wire so I can put in a 20A breaker...


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> welp.... it's blowing my circuit breaker.  I have my smoker setup on my balcony which uses the same circuit as all my electronics and plasma, along with some lights and plugs for our laptops.  Apparently 15A was not enough...  1200 watts is a lot
> 
> Not sure what to do.  I hope I have 12 gauge wire so I can put in a 20A breaker...


I can't help with Electric---One of my Weaknesses!!

LOL---When we had this Log House built, I was here every day, keeping an eye on things & helping where I could:

I got along with everybody but the Concrete guys (I know about) & the Electric guys (I know nothing about).

The carpenters did excellent work (I cut every pine board in my complete cathedral ceiling, because one of their guys was out sick).

The concrete guys were drunk when I got here & had the garage floor totally screwed up. Had to get the GC down here. He ended up having them rip the garage floor out, and he paid My Son the money for the garage floor, and he & his guys did it right.

The electric is screwed up to the point of If Mrs Bear wants to vacuum the living room, she has to turn the kitchen lights out, before she starts her vacuum cleaner up.

Hopefully you just need a 20A circuit, and there isn't anything wrong with the MES.

Did you try that outlet, with the other stuff turned off ?

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Bearcarver said:


> I can't help with Electric---One of my Weaknesses!!
> 
> LOL---When we had this Log House built, I was here every day, keeping an eye on things & helping where I could:
> 
> I got along with everybody but the Concrete guys (I know about) & the Electric guys (I know nothing about).
> 
> The carpenters did excellent work (I cut every pine board in my complete cathedral ceiling, because one of their guys was out sick).
> 
> The concrete guys were drunk when I got here & had the garage floor totally screwed up. Had to get the GC down here. He ended up having them rip the garage floor out, and he paid My Son the money for the garage floor, and he & his guys did it right.
> 
> The electric is screwed up to the point of If Mrs Bear wants to vacuum the living room, she has to turn the kitchen lights out, before she starts her vacuum cleaner up.
> 
> Hopefully you just need a 20A circuit, and there isn't anything wrong with the MES.
> 
> Did you try that outlet, with the other stuff turned off ?
> 
> Bear


So it worked OK with everything on but my plasma.  It's an older Pioneer which pulls 300-400w.  Once the screen was on, it would break after about 3 minutes.

I'm hoping the wiring is 12ga so I can just put a 20A switch on it.  Otherwise I'm either rewiring or just not watching TV while smoking....  or running the TV with an extension to an outlet not on that circuit.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> So it worked OK with everything on but my plasma.  It's an older Pioneer which pulls 300-400w.  Once the screen was on, it would break after about 3 minutes.
> 
> I'm hoping the wiring is 12ga so I can just put a 20A switch on it.  Otherwise I'm either rewiring or just not watching TV while smoking....  or running the TV with an extension to an outlet not on that circuit.


I hate to say it, but for outside,
Best thing would probably be a 20A with GFI.

Bear


----------



## huskerdmb

Just a heads up on this 40 model...on sale for the next few days....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts#BVQAWidgetID


----------



## Bearcarver

huskerdmb said:


> Just a heads up on this 40 model...on sale for the next few days....
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts#BVQAWidgetID


That's a good price on the Best Model, if one likes one without a window in the door.

I would never buy another one without the Window, but that's me.

Thanks for posting this link, Husker!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> That's a good price on the Best Model, if one likes one without a window in the door.
> 
> I would never buy another one without the Window, but that's me.
> 
> Thanks for posting this link, Husker!
> 
> Bear


I agree with Bear .. For me the window is a must...


----------



## huskerdmb

Bearcarver said:


> That's a good price on the Best Model, if one likes one without a window in the door.
> 
> I would never buy another one without the Window, but that's me.
> 
> Thanks for posting this link, Husker!
> 
> Bear


You bet....I was pumped to see that price myself. If I can swing it, I'll be driving to my local Cabela's tonight.


----------



## astmedic

Found this poor thing just asking for a home the other day, $329 at Sam's Club. Got the cold smoker add on delivered today from Amazon.









I'm seeing that the smart phone app seems to be garbage and is regularly causing problems. Looking like I won't be using that feature.


----------



## gary s

I'd just ship it on to me and I'll see if I can get the bugs worked out may take a couple of years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

ASTMedic said:


> Found this poor thing just asking for a home the other day, $329 at Sam's Club. Got the cold smoker add on delivered today from Amazon.
> 
> 
> I'm seeing that the smart phone app seems to be garbage and is regularly causing problems. Looking like I won't be using that feature.


I just use the controls on the console too.

Put that Sun shield in place---It works great if the Sun's out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> I just use the controls on the console too.
> 
> Put that Sun shield in place---It works great if the Sun's out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Ditto for me ....


----------



## astmedic

Brickguy221 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use the controls on the console too.
> 
> 
> 
> Put that Sun shield in place---It works great if the Sun's out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto for me ....
Click to expand...


I'll be putting it on. Just left it all sitting in the smoker till I move it out back to the patio.

Guess I'll be pulling out my maverick or iGrill thermo. Not that I though the ones on the smoker were all that reliable to begin with. Would have liked if Masterbuilt tried to make an effort with the Bluetooth app


----------



## Bearcarver

ASTMedic said:


> I'll be putting it on. Just left it all sitting in the smoker till I move it out back to the patio.
> 
> Guess I'll be pulling out my maverick or iGrill thermo. Not that I though the ones on the smoker were all that reliable to begin with. Would have liked if Masterbuilt tried to make an effort with the Bluetooth app


I figured you would---Just wanted to let you know it's a good item.

As for the Bluetooth---I know ZERO about them. I wish they would have stayed with the old RF remotes--They work Great !!!

Bear


----------



## remsr

Really? I have been using the app on my iPhone for 2 years and it works great, easy to use and convenient. It doesn't have a long range, but it stays connected anywhere in the house. 
Randy,


----------



## astmedic

REMSR said:


> Really? I have been using the app on my iPhone for 2 years and it works great, easy to use and convenient. It doesn't have a long range, but it stays connected anywhere in the house.
> Randy,



Reading their reviews on the play store people are saying there is a bug where the smoker temp gets maxed out and basically goes into a run away climb. I'd never trust just their thermo but that's bad in my book.

Seasoning it right now. Man 30* temp difference? Didn't think it would be that far off.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Really? I have been using the app on my iPhone for 2 years and it works great, easy to use and convenient. It doesn't have a long range, but it stays connected anywhere in the house.
> Randy,


Yup,
I don't have anything (Phone etc) to use a Bluetooth with.

However I tested this RF Remote at 210', because I can't get farther from my smoker without a lot of big trees in the way.

Worked Great at 210', and anywhere in the house or garage. Actually works much better than my Mavericks.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present

Bear


----------



## remsr

That's good range Bear. I think they have improved the app in the past 2 years because I use to only get 25' out of it. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That's good range Bear. I think they have improved the app in the past 2 years because I use to only get 25' out of it.
> 
> Randy,


That 210' was with my Gen #1 with the RF Remote---From my mailbox to my Smoker on the Front Porch.

A picture of the 210' clear shot is in that Link I gave above.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I like the locations of your smoker I think every serious smoker should have one in each of those rooms, but I didn't see one in the bathroom what up with that? Lol 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I like the locations of your smoker I think every serious smoker should have one in each of those rooms, but I didn't see one in the bathroom what up with that? Lol
> 
> Randy,


Only outlets in the Bathrooms are GFI, up above the sinks.

And not enough room.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## astmedic

Ended up trying the BT and the app. Seems to be reliable. I'm going to set my maverick to 250 if I'm cooking around 225 and then that will be a safety alarm incase it takes off.

The temp seems to equalize after a while. When heating the Maverick and iGrill are much higher but then they seems to become closer to the MES built in temp after things slow down.


----------



## Bearcarver

ASTMedic said:


> Ended up trying the BT and the app. Seems to be reliable. I'm going to set my maverick to 250 if I'm cooking around 225 and then that will be a safety alarm incase it takes off.
> 
> *The temp seems to equalize after a while. When heating the Maverick and iGrill are much higher but then they seems to become closer to the MES built in temp after things slow down.*


Yup---The MES sensor being built into the back wall is less sensitive, and doesn't coast up as far after the Heating element stops, and doesn't coast down as far after the Heating element starts.

Once everything settles down, the spread of those over-runs closes.

Plus once the meat warms up, it helps smooth things out some.

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Bearcarver said:


> I hate to say it, but for outside,
> Best thing would probably be a 20A with GFI.
> 
> Bear


yeah ideally it would've been wired for that - but they wired our condo to include the outside ones in the 15A circuit for the living room instead of their own.  I assume because they weren't figuring on heavy duty equipment on my tiny condo balcony.   Oh well.  When I move I'm sure the house we buy will be wired better.

For now, I got an extension cord for my TV to plug into the kitchen outlet while I smoke.  Works good.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> yeah ideally it would've been wired for that - but they wired our condo to include the outside ones in the 15A circuit for the living room instead of their own.  I assume because they weren't figuring on heavy duty equipment on my tiny condo balcony.   Oh well.  When I move I'm sure the house we buy will be wired better.
> 
> For now, I got an extension cord for my TV to plug into the kitchen outlet while I smoke.  Works good.


Don't feel bad:

When I had this Log House built, I was here every day making sure everything was done right.

I knew a Bit or more about everything except Electric, and that's the only thing that's screwed up in this house.

The electricians were Jerks (to put it mildly). While they were still here, the Carpenter was using his Little Contractor's Saw in the garage, and it blew the circuit breaker, causing the living room light to go off.

I complained, telling them I didn't want my Living Room and Garage outlets on the same circuit. So they fixed that.

Then for the next 12 years we had to turn the Kitchen lights off, so Mrs Bear could plug her vacuum cleaner in a Living Room outlet !!!  #$%^&*( !!!

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Thanks Bear!

Question - there is no way to turn on the smoker automatically, say with the app, is there?  For instance I'd like to pre-heat it from 6-7AM but not get up at 6AM if I can help it.....


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Question - there is no way to turn on the smoker automatically, say with the app, is there?  For instance I'd like to pre-heat it from 6-7AM but not get up at 6AM if I can help it.....


I don't know anything about the BT App, because I don't have anything to go with it.

I know with the old RF Remote, if you had your smoker plugged in & had the Remote next to the bed, you could turn it on & set the time & temp with the Remote. I never did that, because I never leave mine plugged in, and I like to be right there with it when I turn it on.

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Thanks for the response!  I just ended up getting up at 6.  No biggie.  Currently smoking a 6lb brisket.  225 degrees.  Currently at 160 degrees after 4 hours, but I know it'll stall for a couple hours.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> Thanks for the response!  I just ended up getting up at 6.  No biggie.  Currently smoking a 6lb brisket.  225 degrees.  Currently at 160 degrees after 4 hours, but I know it'll stall for a couple hours.


Sounds Good!!

6 Lb Flat might not stall much.

You going to Foil?

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Good!!
> 
> 6 Lb Flat might not stall much.
> 
> You going to Foil?
> 
> Bear


only after I take it off.  I don't foil during the cook.  I'll probably pull at 195 and foil tight for a few hours.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> only after I take it off.  I don't foil during the cook.  I'll probably pull at 195 and foil tight for a few hours.


----------



## chitown smoker

Brisket at 171.  Tossed on some italian sausages, plan to run those for 4 hours and then hopefully pull both.  Apple for the sausages.


----------



## chitown smoker

Q view.  Turned out great :)













15894726_10154284984422039_8558498512900460155_n.j



__ chitown smoker
__ Jan 3, 2017






Pecan/Hickory for the Brisket smoke.  Brisket took 10 hours to get to 195, at 225..  Pulled and foiled for 2 hours.  Sausage was on for 4 hours at 225, using applewood.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chitown Smoker said:


> Q view.  Turned out great :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15894726_10154284984422039_8558498512900460155_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> __ chitown smoker
> __ Jan 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pecan/Hickory for the Brisket smoke.  Brisket took 10 hours to get to 195, at 225..  Pulled and foiled for 2 hours.  Sausage was on for 4 hours at 225, using applewood.


Looks Real Good, Chitown!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're eating good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chitown smoker

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Good, Chitown!!:drool
> 
> Now you're eating g good!!:drool
> 
> Nice Job!!Thumbs Up ----:points:
> 
> Bear


:-D


----------



## jedimasterkush

Hey Ive got one of these bad dogs and i just got done smoking a 13.76 pd brisket Christmas eve. Came out great! One down side is heatloss when the door opens and second is the lack of room for my packer brisket. May trade it in for a treyger. Brikest came out good but I can tell you they sent me a replacement remote because the first one didnot work and this one does not want to sync either. I still need to call them to have me walk through it but that could be a prob. Also did two trip tips and baby backs or two other occassions since I got it and works pretty good. I wish you could jam the heat up when you are done to burn away all the residual fat to ease clean up. Thats all here.


----------



## remsr

Holly crap Bear don't they have electrical wiring codes where you live? A city inspector around here would never pass that wiring screw up. When I moved here my garage had one 115 outlet and I have a number of wood working machines one of which require 220  we moved in the month of October so the first thing installed was a gas heater capable of  raising the temp in a 3 car garage from 52 degrees that I keep it at in the winter to 72 degrees in 10 min. The next thing I did is install another breaker box with a 100 amp service for the garage which enabled me to run 220 and outlets every 3 feet lower and upper for convince. I also installed several celling outlets for lights. Doing the wiring myself the only thing that didn't pass inspection was the celling outlets because they were not the new child proof type. My celling is 10 feet but still I had to change the celling outlets to tamper proof. That's how strict the inspectors are around here. No I am not an electrician but I have wired businesses for 440 to handle big machines like paper cutters and offset printers. My job required me to master many things welding, machining, electronic trouble shooting, electrical wiring, machin painting, designing, rebuilding offset presses, folders, cutters, and many other machines used in the printing industry. On my days off I often used the back painting room to restore and repair cars. 
I'm sorry this don't have anything to do with smoking I just ge carried away some times.

Randy,


----------



## jedimasterkush

your a funny guy! BTW I do work for an Industrial electrical company myself. Have a good day


----------



## Bearcarver

Randy,

Yes, we have very strict electrical & zoning inspections here in PA, however I never saw them check each individual outlet to see which circuit it is on.

Bear


----------



## biscuit32533

Mine is always outside with the cover on when not in use. North Florida


----------



## remsr

You are a better man then me Bear, I would be in court with someone over this. Have you ever had someone else out to see what can be done to correct the problems? 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> You are a better man then me Bear, I would be in court with someone over this. Have you ever had someone else out to see what can be done to correct the problems?
> 
> Randy,


I just had one of the Guys who works for my Son run a 20 Amp designated circuit outlet for my Electric WoodStove & Mrs Bear's Vacuum cleaner. 

Everything else is fine.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Oh great! Glad to hear you got things taken care of.

Randy.


----------



## michael0506

was that cooked on a Masterbuilt 40"!


----------



## wrazlin

Just bought one today for my girlfriend so I can smoke when at her house .. I'm use to my big smoker so this is a learning curve .. QUESTION: where is the dang smoke!!?? I soaked chips as it suggested dumped to loads in, I can smell a sweet flavor between the hickory and cherry but no smoke??? Is this normal ? Anyone?


----------



## Bearcarver

wrazlin said:


> Just bought one today for my girlfriend so I can smoke when at her house .. I'm use to my big smoker so this is a learning curve .. QUESTION: where is the dang smoke!!?? I soaked chips as it suggested dumped to loads in, I can smell a sweet flavor between the hickory and cherry but no smoke??? Is this normal ? Anyone?


Don't listen to the "soak Chips" Thing---Bad Idea.

Most MES owners quit screwing with the built in Chip Burner, and got an AMNPS. (See the "Amazing Smoker" business card at the bottom of these pages).

Then you just fill it with pellets, light it properly, and you get up to 11 straight hours of perfect smoke.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I have had my 2.5 gen 40" Bluetooth MES for going on 3 years and have only used the chip loader once to season it. Since then I have used the cold smoker attachment, or the AMNPS depending on the wood I want to smoke with. 
Because I have some wood chips and chunks that I can't find in pellet form. Red oak is one of them, sugar maple is another one.
Both work great but the AMNPS is by far the easiest to deal with and the one I use most. I got 12 hours of smoke using the AMNSP on my last apple smoked bacon, and it came out very smoky. There are tricks you can use to get that much time out of the cold smoker as well, but it is messier and more of a hassle. 












IMG_0906.PNG



__ remsr
__ Apr 10, 2017


















IMG_0904.PNG



__ remsr
__ Apr 10, 2017






The Masterbuilt cold smoker costs $69.95 and the AMNPS costs $29.95 

Randy,


----------



## iamdmphil

Ok newbie coming in on the thread.  I have been looking at this MES 30" BT smoker at the local Wally World for $276.  It has swayed me from my original idea of buying a CB deluxe model (Amazon for $209)for two reasons: 1) I can go to cold smoke when I get some smokes under my belt if I so choose. 2) It seems the customer service is spot on with MB if needed.  \

With either choice, it seems the idea of using the AMNPS instead of chips is the way to go and getting a decent meat thermometer like a Maverick is also a standard.

Anything else I am missing besides the foiling of heat source and drip tray?

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Ok newbie coming in on the thread.  I have been looking at this MES 30" BT smoker at the local Wally World for $276.  It has swayed me from my original idea of buying a CB deluxe model (Amazon for $209)for two reasons: 1) I can go to cold smoke when I get some smokes under my belt if I so choose. 2) It seems the customer service is spot on with MB if needed.  \
> 
> With either choice, it seems the idea of using the AMNPS instead of chips is the way to go and getting a decent meat thermometer like a Maverick is also a standard.
> 
> Anything else I am missing besides the foiling of heat source and drip tray?
> 
> David


You got good Info there:

Should also have a roof over it if possible, or a really good waterproof cover (Tarp).

I would recommend getting the Bluetooth Gen #2.5 *MES 40* instead of the 30. Last I saw they were about $326.

I started with the 30, and it was a waste of money, because I got a 40 a year later.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Like I always say, you can't fit a full packer in a 30" or a full rack of ribs with out culling them up, Bear covered everything else. 

Randy,


----------



## iamdmphil

Thanks Bear! I have been reading this thread for 2 days trying to do my homework.  I saw the price on the 30" I haven't wanted to pass it up, especially since on a tight budget.  Any recs on pellets for first timers except for just getting some and trying them out?


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Thanks Bear! I have been reading this thread for 2 days trying to do my homework. I saw the price on the 30" I haven't wanted to pass it up, especially since on a tight budget. Any recs on pellets for first timers except for just getting some and trying them out?


I get all my Pellets & Dust from Todd (Amazing Smoker).

That way I always know I'm getting the best, and his CS is the Finest there is.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Bearcarver said:


> I get all my Pellets & Dust from Todd (Amazing Smoker).
> That way I always know I'm getting the best, and his CS is the Finest there is.
> 
> 
> Bear



Gotcha.  Just checked out Todd's site and I am getting all my ducks in a row.  Simplicity is the goal here. No hassles just good food.

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Gotcha. Just checked out Todd's site and I am getting all my ducks in a row. Simplicity is the goal here. No hassles just good food.
> 
> David


Yup---That's the way I like things nowadays!!!

If it aint easy, I'm probably not going to do it.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Bear or Randy would you have any qualms about a 40" MES without the BT?  Just found one at academy for 299 that just has the RF remote.  Looks to be the gen 1 from what I can tell


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Bear or Randy would you have any qualms about a 40" MES without the BT? Just found one at academy for 299 that just has the RF remote. Looks to be the gen 1 from what I can tell


Most MES 40s without Bluetooth are either Gen #1 or Gen #2.

If it's a Gen #1, it's a Great Smoker.

If it's a Gen #2, I wouldn't pay $50 for it.

My favorite one is the Gen #2.5 Bluetooth, but I wish it had the RF remote instead of the Bluetooth.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

image.jpg



__ iamdmphil
__ Apr 19, 2017






Here's the image from academy's website.  From what I read on your thread about distinguishing between generations this is a gen 1. 

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Here's the image from academy's website. From what I read on your thread about distinguishing between generations this is a gen 1.
> 
> David


Absolutely a Gen #1.  Great Smoker.

Looks exactly like the one I've had for 7 years----My Backup for these last 2 years.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I have never had a gen 1 but I hear they are great smokers. My neighbor has a gen 1 30" that has worked great for years. I have never had A gen 2 either but I know people who have and they have all had problems. Mine is a 2.5 gen with blue tooth that has worked great for 3 years. I do like being able to track and controll my smoker with my phone but I would be happy with it if it didn't have blue tooth. If Bear says the one you are looking at is a gen 1 it's a good investment.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I have never had a gen 1 but I hear they are great smokers. My neighbor has a gen 1 30" that has worked great for years. I have never had A gen 2 either but I know people who have and they have all had problems. Mine is a 2.5 gen with blue tooth that has worked great for 3 years. I do like being able to track and controll my smoker with my phone but I would be happy with it if it didn't have blue tooth. If Bear says the one you are looking at is a gen 1 it's a good investment.
> 
> Randy,


As far as I'm concerned the Gen #2.5 MES 40 is better than the Gen #1, but mainly because the top vent is on the left on the #2.5, and on the right on the Gen #1.

I needed the Heat deflector in the bottom of my Gen #1 to push the heat over from the right to the center before it rose up through the food in the smoker.

I don't need any deflector at all in my Gen #2.5, and the heat is balanced from right to left.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Man, I have learned more since joining the forum on Sunday than I thought I would ever know about these electric smokers.  Thanks Bear and Randy for all the input.  I hope this weekend I will be seasoning in and starting on my world of watt burner smoking.  My wife is even looking forward to leg quarters and pulled pork since we have talking about this. 

David


----------



## remsr

Your welcome Dave. 
Bear is the MES guru, I just know what I have and how well it works compared to other modals and of course a lot of valuable information that I got from Bear. The only thing I would chang about mine is the door, mine doesn't have a window, but it would have if I had talked to Bear befor I bought mine. 
Looking forward to some Q views of your smokes on your new MES 40" you will be glad you went with the 40" and don't have to cut your ribs racks and briskets to make them fit. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Man, I have learned more since joining the forum on Sunday than I thought I would ever know about these electric smokers. Thanks Bear and Randy for all the input. I hope this weekend I will be seasoning in and starting on my world of watt burner smoking. My wife is even looking forward to leg quarters and pulled pork since we have talking about this.
> 
> David


That's Great, David !!

Sounds like you're about ready.

The only other things you need to make your Smoking easy with an MES is an AMNPS & some type of Digital Wireless Therm, like a "Maverick ET-732".

I wouldn't trust the accuracy of any built in Therm on a smoker.

Digital Wireless Therm probes are easy to test if there's any question of their accuracy.

In case you haven't seen this yet, you could get some help from my Step by Step Index:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Just wondering, does Todd do any discounts/promo codes for SMF members?  About to order a AMNPS package deal.

David


----------



## crankybuzzard

Iamdmphil said:


> Just wondering, does Todd do any discounts/promo codes for SMF members?  About to order a AMNPS package deal.
> 
> David


He sometimes has a promo for SMF members.  Never hurts to call and see.


----------



## iamdmphil

CrankyBuzzard said:


> He sometimes has a promo for SMF members.  Never hurts to call and see.


Thanks, I will make a call today or tomorrow.


----------



## teddyp

Bearcarver said:


> As far as I'm concerned the Gen #2.5 MES 40 is better than the Gen #1, but mainly because the top vent is on the left on the #2.5, and on the right on the Gen #1.
> 
> I needed the Heat deflector in the bottom of my Gen #1 to push the heat over from the right to the center before it rose up through the food in the smoker.
> 
> I don't need any deflector at all in my Gen #2.5, and the heat is balanced from right to left.
> 
> 
> Bear


In case I missed it.  What is the model # on the 2.5 generation 40 inch smoker? And where is the best place (amazon, home depot?) to find it for the lowest price? I am brand new to the game, but as I have been reading and doing my research, I think this is the model I would like to buy.  It seems there are many models out there and I don't want to order/buy the wrong one.  Thanks!  I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Bearcarver

teddyp said:


> In case I missed it. What is the model # on the 2.5 generation 40 inch smoker? And where is the best place (amazon, home depot?) to find it for the lowest price? I am brand new to the game, but as I have been reading and doing my research, I think this is the model I would like to buy. It seems there are many models out there and I don't want to order/buy the wrong one. Thanks! I can't wait to get started!


I haven't tried to track Model numbers for years. Some model numbers are made just because of what store they're selling them to.

If you want a Gen #2.5, the important thing is that it has a full width water pan that has a split level bottom, being deeper in the left than the right.

I think it's the only unit that is Bluetooth.

It also has a shield over the top front controls.

If you're still not sure, get a picture of it or a link to pictures of it, and PM it to me.

This should help too:

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

TeddyP in my research over the past couple of weeks I have found that Sam's Club has it for the best price with the stand.  $329 on the website. At least on the gen 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> TeddyP in my research over the past couple of weeks I have found that Sam's Club has it for the best price with the stand. $329 on the website. At least on the gen 2.5.










Yup---Best deal I could find too.   Says "Free Shipping" too.

Bear


----------



## bullyboy13

I'm looking into buying a MES and I saw that sams club has the gen 2 40inch Bluetooth for $279 also Walmart has a gen 1 40inch for $265.

so I was wondering which would be the best one to get out of the 2 since they are less than a $15 difference. also would it be best to buy the cold smoker to go with it or get the Amazen Pellet Smoker?

sams club bluetooth

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1

walmarts

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-40-Electric-Smoker-with-Window/22139073#about-item


----------



## Bearcarver

BULLYBOY13 said:


> I'm looking into buying a MES and I saw that sams club has the gen 2 40inch Bluetooth for $279 also Walmart has a gen 1 40inch for $265.
> 
> so I was wondering which would be the best one to get out of the 2 since they are less than a $15 difference. also would it be best to buy the cold smoker to go with it or get the Amazen Pellet Smoker?
> 
> *sams club bluetooth*
> 
> *https://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1*
> 
> walmarts
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-40-Electric-Smoker-with-Window/22139073#about-item


The WallMart one is a Gen #1, and is a Great Smoker, second only to the other one you're showing---The Gen #2.5 (Bluetooth)---The Best of All.

And I would recommend the AMNPS over the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker.

The Gen #2.5 & the AMNPS are truly a "Match Made In Smoker Heaven".

Bear


----------



## bullyboy13

Bearcarver said:


> The WallMart one is a Gen #1, and is a Great Smoker, second only to the other one you're showing---The Gen #2.5 (Bluetooth)---The Best of All.
> 
> And I would recommend the AMNPS over the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker.
> 
> The Gen #2.5 & the AMNPS are truly a "Match Made In Smoker Heaven".
> 
> Bear


​thank you bearcarver for the information. which amnps should I look into buying the tubes or the tray and the bigger or smaller 1?


----------



## Bearcarver

BULLYBOY13 said:


> ​thank you bearcarver for the information. which amnps should I look into buying the tubes or the tray and the bigger or smaller 1?


I would personally only get the Tube (AMNTS) if I lived at a high altitude, like above 3,000'.

*The 5 X 8 AMNPS (Maze-Tray) is Awesome for the rest of us.*

At my low altitude, I find the Tube puts out too much (Heavy) smoke.

Bear


----------



## bullyboy13

Bearcarver said:


> I would personally only get the Tube (AMNTS) if I lived at a high altitude, like above 3,000'.
> 
> *The 5 X 8 AMNPS (Maze-Tray) is Awesome for the rest of us.*
> 
> At my low altitude, I find the Tube puts out too much (Heavy) smoke.
> 
> Bear


​thank you ill look into the tray. now i gotta find someone that has a sams club membership so that I don't have to pay the extra $30 for the smoker. since I don't want to pay $100 for a membership since that they are almost a hour away from me.....


----------



## remsr

I second that motion Bear the cold smoker is OK but real messy I use it only when I can't find pellets in the flavor I want which is red oak mostly.

Randy,


----------



## bullyboy13

now which to go with the amazn tray pellets or sawdust?


----------



## Bearcarver

BULLYBOY13 said:


> now which to go with the amazn tray pellets or sawdust?


If you get the 5 X 8 AMNPS, get some Pellets & some Dust. You can use either in that one.

You'll want to use the Dust for cold smoking, but no higher than about 220° Smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## madtownmonkey

I just bought an mes 40 at sams club I seasoned it . It heated up fine I tried cooking a tritip at 225. The issue was that my third party thermometer smoke by thermopro read at least 20 degrees lower than the set temp even as the smoker had reached it set temp. Is there a preferred place to put a probe to monitor the temp of the smoker.


----------



## smokingearl

Yea 20 degrees lower is about normal really for the MES 40. I like to keep the probe on the rack behind the food I'm cooking which is on the second rack from the bottom. If my smoker is full with food on all the racks I still leave it in the same place.


----------



## Bearcarver

madtownmonkey said:


> I just bought an mes 40 at sams club I seasoned it . It heated up fine I tried cooking a tritip at 225. The issue was that my third party thermometer smoke by thermopro read at least 20 degrees lower than the set temp even as the smoker had reached it set temp. Is there a preferred place to put a probe to monitor the temp of the smoker.


The only place I worry about the Smoker Temp is where the meat is.

If I'm only using one rack, it would be the 2nd rack from the top (in a 4 rack MES), which is usually the most consistent.

I stick the Smoker probe through that rack, so the point is about 2" to 3" below the rack, and about 2" to the left of the Meat.

That way it will be far enough away from the Cold meat at the start, yet close enough to measure the Temp near the meat.

My MES usually reads 15° lower than the actual Temp that my Maverick reads, so I adjust accordingly. The thing to do is adjust your MES to get your third party Therm to read the Temp you want the meat to be in. That's why you want your third party Sensor near the Meat.

Bear


----------



## madtownmonkey

I did some ribs this weekend and a couple of small pork roasts. The third party probe was near the built in probe and they were off by less than 5 degrees most of the time. The food came out great. I was quite frustrated by the cold smoke attachment, when it  works it's great, but it clogged up so much, it needed a lot of baby sitting, which is exactly what I thought I wouldn't need to do.


----------



## Bearcarver

madtownmonkey said:


> I did some ribs this weekend and a couple of small pork roasts. The third party probe was near the built in probe and they were off by less than 5 degrees most of the time. The food came out great. I was quite frustrated by the cold smoke attachment, when it  works it's great, but it clogged up so much, it needed a lot of baby sitting, which is exactly what I thought I wouldn't need to do.


I heard that about the Cold Smoker, but I have no personal experience with it.

Using an AMNPS, from Amazing Smoker makes Smoking so much easier. You might want to look into getting one.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Well folks I hit the jackpot!  After carefully searching and watching prices, the wifey and I just purchased the gen 2.5 40 inch from Sam's for $279 on an instant rebate weekend!  My father in law is a member and all I have to do is pick it up this next Thursday and the smoking will begin!:yahoo:  
Now to rack up with the AMNPS and the wireless therm.  Only downside is that it's my weekend to work at the hospital next weekend....I guess Q 101 will come to those who wait.  

David


----------



## pilch

Well done, sometimes it pays to wait.

Unfortunately I'm the impatient type and have to have it yesterday.

Waiting one more week will be nothing compared to all those smoke ups ahead of you,

Happy days,

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## candurin

Bearcarver said:


> The only place I worry about the Smoker Temp is where the meat is.
> If I'm only using one rack, it would be the 2nd rack from the top (in a 4 rack MES), which is usually the most consistent.
> 
> I stick the Smoker probe through that rack, so the point is about 2" to 3" below the rack, and about 2" to the left of the Meat.
> That way it will be far enough away from the Cold meat at the start, yet close enough to measure the Temp near the meat.
> 
> My MES usually reads 15° lower than the actual Temp that my Maverick reads, so I adjust accordingly. The thing to do is adjust your MES to get your third party Therm to read the Temp you want the meat to be in. That's why you want your third party Sensor near the Meat.
> 
> 
> Bear


I've been really slacking this year!  First smoke (brisket) just went in an hour ago.

Now I have two ET-732's setup in the smoker.  

BBQ temp on #1 is 228 (top shelf)
BBQ temp on #2 is 232 (3rd shelf)
Set point on smoker is 225 with brisket on 2nd shelf
MES is reporting as 225 degrees

Admittedly; never had temps that close.  Very happy and it seems to get better with age (going on 2 years, if I recall).


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Well folks I hit the jackpot! After carefully searching and watching prices, the wifey and I just purchased the gen 2.5 40 inch from Sam's for $279 on an instant rebate weekend! My father in law is a member and all I have to do is pick it up this next Thursday and the smoking will begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to rack up with the AMNPS and the wireless therm. Only downside is that it's my weekend to work at the hospital next weekend....I guess Q 101 will come to those who wait.
> 
> David


Great Smoker & Great Price, David !!!

Sounds like you'll be good to go real soon.

In case you haven't already seen it, here's something that could help get you started:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


candurin said:


> I've been really slacking this year! First smoke (brisket) just went in an hour ago.
> 
> Now I have two ET-732's setup in the smoker.
> 
> BBQ temp on #1 is 228 (top shelf)
> BBQ temp on #2 is 232 (3rd shelf)
> Set point on smoker is 225 with brisket on 2nd shelf
> MES is reporting as 225 degrees
> 
> Admittedly; never had temps that close. Very happy and it seems to get better with age (going on 2 years, if I recall).


Great Numbers!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Time to get Smoking!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ontherocks

I just picked up a a 40in MES at Sam's with it being such a great deal; I also picked up a ET-733 and the Amazen Tray 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  During seasoning I placed the two probes on the 2nd tray from the top onee facing L and the other R.  I set the MES to 275 and during the seasoning the probe facing the right ranged from 304-334 and the probe facing the left ranged from 288-306.  Do these ranges seem right?  

The meat probe was always 10 degrees cooler than the left probe which was next to it.

Going forward I will just set the temp on the MES according to the 733 is this the correct way to handle the temp difference?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bearcarver

OnTheRocks said:


> I just picked up a a 40in MES at Sam's with it being such a great deal; I also picked up a ET-733 and the Amazen Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  During seasoning I placed the two probes on the 2nd tray from the top onee facing L and the other R.  I set the MES to 275 and during the seasoning the probe facing the right ranged from 304-334 and the probe facing the left ranged from 288-306.  Do these ranges seem right?
> 
> The meat probe was always 10 degrees cooler than the left probe which was next to it.
> 
> Going forward I will just set the temp on the MES according to the 733 is this the correct way to handle the temp difference?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Which Generation MES is it?

With the Gen #1 the right side is always hotter than the left, without adding any type of Heat deflector.

The Gen #2.5 is more balanced, due to moving the top vent from right to left.

Those high numbers you posted are usually just until it settles down.

I would like to see what happens if you put a probe on each side of the #2 rack, in an empty smoker, and take notes of the cycling highs & lows of each side at 15 minute intervals for a couple hours.

And like I said---Which MES Gen is it?

And "Yes that is exactly the correct way to handle the temp difference."

Bear


----------



## ontherocks

Bearcarver said:


> Which Generation MES is it?
> With the Gen #1 the right side is always hotter than the left, without adding any type of Heat deflector.
> The Gen #2.5 is more balanced, due to moving the top vent from right to left.
> 
> Those high numbers you posted are usually just until it settles down.
> 
> I would like to see what happens if you put a probe on each side of the #2 rack, in an empty smoker, and take notes of the cycling highs & lows of each side at 15 minute intervals for a couple hours.
> 
> And like I said---Which MES Gen is it?
> 
> And "Yes that is the exactly the correct way to handle the temp difference."
> 
> Bear



This is the 2.5 with bluetooth.

Those seemed to be constant ranges during the 4 hrs of seasoning the smoker empty. It was pretty constant basically everytime the element came on to bring the mes back to about 277 it would hit the top of the ranges and when it hit the bottom range it was at about 271. I did have the vent almost closed only open about 1/4 of the way.

Ill try again tonight when i get home and put the probes closer to the temp sensor


----------



## Bearcarver

OnTheRocks said:


> This is the 2.5 with bluetooth.
> 
> Those seemed to be constant ranges during the 4 hrs of seasoning the smoker empty. It was pretty constant basically everytime the element came on to bring the mes back to about 277 it would hit the top of the ranges and when it hit the bottom range it was at about 271. I did have the vent almost closed only open about 1/4 of the way.
> 
> Ill try again tonight when i get home and put the probes closer to the temp sensor


I keep my top vent all the way open, except when it's Windy (about Half way), or when I'm preheating or stopped adding smoke (closed), or for storing (closed).

The main thing is to keep your probe about 3" from the meat, and just adjust your MES to make your Maverick read the Temp you want the meat  to be in. 3" is far enough from the meat to not get false readings from the cold refrigerated meat, and close enough to read what the temp is in that part of the Smoker.

Here's something that might help you get started:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I don't wet my chips in the MES cold smoker and so used paint remover to remove all the paint from the shoot befor I ever used it. I also get it smoking then I crack the ash drawer a bit and turn the unit off, you can get 10 to 12 hours of smoke out of one full shoot. Clean all that gunk out of the shoot and try it. 

Randy,


----------



## iamdmphil

image.jpeg



__ iamdmphil
__ Jun 11, 2017







Got the MES in preseason as I type this and we are smoking tomorrow!  So ready to see what this baby can do! :sausage:

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Got the MES in preseason as I type this and we are smoking tomorrow! So ready to see what this baby can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David













Bear


----------



## brudeal

Hello Guys and esteemed Bear,

I'm new to this forum, but I've been reading around some of the posts.  Very informative.  After having bad experiences with my Smoke Hollow 30162EW electric smoker (inadequate heat), I am now considering the MES 20072115 30" Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker w/window (Gen 2.5).  This forum has steered me away from Gen 2.  30" is good for the capacity I plan to cook (yeh, I realize I may have to cut racks of ribs in half).

Right now Home Depot has the 20072115  on sale for $211, regularly $276, through June 21, 2017 (online only w/free shipping).  Is this a good deal?  

I'm contemplating launching on this.  I'm also nervous about controller problems and the short 90 day warranty, although my belief/assumption/hope is that the Gen 2.5 models should have worked out prior issues.

-BruDeal


----------



## iamdmphil

BruDeal said:


> Hello Guys and esteemed Bear,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I've been reading around some of the posts.  Very informative.  After having bad experiences with my Smoke Hollow 30162EW electric smoker (inadequate heat), I am now considering the MES
> 20072115 30" Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker w/window (Gen 2.5).  This forum has steered me away from Gen 2.  30" is good for the capacity I plan to cook (yeh, I realize I may have to cut racks of ribs in half).
> 
> 
> Right now Home Depot has the 20072115 on sale for $211, regularly $276, through June 21, 2017 (online only w/free shipping).  Is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating launching on this.  I'm also nervous about controller problems and the short 90 day warranty, although my belief/assumption/hope is that the Gen 2.5 models should have worked out prior issues.
> 
> -BruDeal



This doesn't seem to be a bad deal at all.  Most of the guys on here will recommend using a 40" because it gives you the most bang for your buck for the long run but if you are happy with the size go for it!  When it comes down to it, anyone that is on this forum will tell you to get what makes the best Q for you.  

I would recommend getting the AMNPS for your smoker and some kind of wireless thermometer to round out the package.  Most folks get a Maverick therm and trust them day in and day out.  Once you you have it we will be ready to see some posts!  

David


----------



## candurin

If all you need is the 30, you'll be very pleased with it!

As David mentioned, get the maverick (I like the 732 models) and the amnps and you'll be good to go.


----------



## remsr

Congratulations on the MES 30" you don't have to cut rib racks if you curl them and secure them with string. I often use a rib rack I think they cook and smoke more evenly in a rack while utilizing space I think curling them would work the same. A full packer Brisket can be separated from the point and smoked on separate racks. My  neighbor has had his gen 1 30" for five years and it works as good today as it did five years ago and he does brisket in it often. 
I have a 221/2" WSM with a temp controller that turns out fantastic smoked foods, but the hassle free experience my neighbor was having with his MES and the ability to smoke small meals like burgers and such without building a fire and cleaning out the ash when done inspired me to buy a MES.
 I bought the gen. 2.5 40" because I do neighborhood yard party smokes every year and needed the space.
Every knows that the WSM is second to none with a 5 star rating. But guess which smoker I use most? Yep the MES.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

BruDeal said:


> Hello Guys and esteemed Bear,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I've been reading around some of the posts.  Very informative.  After having bad experiences with my Smoke Hollow 30162EW electric smoker (inadequate heat), I am now considering the MES 20072115 30" Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker w/window (Gen 2.5).  This forum has steered me away from Gen 2.  30" is good for the capacity I plan to cook (yeh, I realize I may have to cut racks of ribs in half).
> 
> Right now Home Depot has the 20072115  on sale for $211, regularly $276, through June 21, 2017 (online only w/free shipping).  Is this a good deal?
> 
> I'm contemplating launching on this.  I'm also nervous about controller problems and the short 90 day warranty, although my belief/assumption/hope is that the Gen 2.5 models should have worked out prior issues.
> 
> -BruDeal


Definitely get the Gen #2.5, and avoid the Gen #2.

I started with an MES 30, but went to the 40 because of things like size of Ribs & Brisket. Not a big deal cutting them.

Then I made 10 pounds of Beef Sticks & could only fir 7 pounds in the MES30. That was the last straw!!!

Plus the MES 40 has 1200 Watts, and the MES 30 only has 800 Watts.  MES 40 Recovers faster.

MES Warranty length doesn't seem to matter much, because I often see guys have problems after the Warranty ran out, and they still help them out.

Bear


----------



## brudeal

David, Candurin, Randy, Bear,

Thanks for the responses.  I figured I'd get an AMNPS or the cold-smoker add-on after I do some smokes using the built-in wood tray (pork ribs).  It sounds like I'd need the AMNPS or cold-smoker add-on for doing thick meats like a butt or brisket.  Same with a more accurate thermometer.

On the 30", wife isn't too fond of my smoking and we don't have others at home that will eat it really.  (health-minded - yah, I know, I can smoke vegetables, but that's no fun).  Also, I figure I'll be wheeling it in an out of the garage to the backyard with each use.  So 30" is the right size for my sitch.

Unfortunately, the Home Depot  20072115  shows out-of-stock now.  I hadn't launched yet.  Ugh.

-BruDeal


----------



## hooked on smoke

Ahhh. I saw the same one on amazon for $211. Free shipping with prime. Went back an hour later to buy one and it jumped op to $279.00. Bummer. I'm new on amazon didn't realize prices change like that.


----------



## Bearcarver

BruDeal said:


> David, Candurin, Randy, Bear,
> 
> Thanks for the responses.  I figured I'd get an AMNPS or the cold-smoker add-on after I do some smokes using the built-in wood tray (pork ribs).  It sounds like I'd need the AMNPS or cold-smoker add-on for doing thick meats like a butt or brisket.  Same with a more accurate thermometer.
> 
> On the 30", wife isn't too fond of my smoking and we don't have others at home that will eat it really.  (health-minded - yah, I know, I can smoke vegetables, but that's no fun).  Also, I figure I'll be wheeling it in an out of the garage to the backyard with each use.  So 30" is the right size for my sitch.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Home Depot  20072115  shows out-of-stock now.  I hadn't launched yet.  Ugh.
> 
> -BruDeal


No problem---I hate to spend other people's money.

I just look back at what I did when I started out:

MES 30---$130 ---First Smoker

MES 40---$350 ---A year later

---------------------

Total---     $480

Sold My MES 30---$50

Ended up costing me $430 in the end for the MES 40.

If you never end up getting an MES 40, you'll be doing better than I did in the beginning years of my Smoking.

Bear


----------



## brudeal

hooked on smoke said:


> Ahhh. I saw the same one on amazon for $211. Free shipping with prime. Went back an hour later to buy one and it jumped op to $279.00. Bummer. I'm new on amazon didn't realize prices change like that.


Yup.  Saw that too.  I think what happen is that HD put it on sale for $211 and Amazon then reduced it's price to be the same as part of a pricing strategy.  Then, I suspect, when Amazon learned that HD was out-of-stock, Amazon returned its price back to $276.  I can't confirm it, but it's my suspicion.

Some Walmart stores (very few) have the 20072115 in stock.  Its a long shot, but I'm going to see if they'll price match against the HD website.  I called one store and the associate says that they won't.  However, I may go in & talk to a manager.  I printed the HD webpage of the product for $211 back before it went out of stock.

I went to another Walmart store earlier where the website showed it in stock, but it, in fact wasn't.  Interestingly, the manager told me they had 2 20072715 models (30" Bluetooth model but with feet - Gen 2.5) out of the box in the back.  He said they were display and the boxes were damaged and discarded.  I looked at one & it looked dirty like it was outside but it was unused.  I offered $100 and he accepted.  I tested it out in the store, but part of the LED on the panel didn't work.  I tested the other one, but the heat did not work.  Canceled that idea.  It was risky anyway.


----------



## remsr

I think something that will give you many years of service  doesn't seem quit do pricy when you consider things like a dinner for two at a good restaurant will cost well over $100 and we don't think anything of it, there are in fact many spendy  things that we enjoy once and they are gone and never think about it. 
So why do we get all concerned about an investment in to something that will give us and others pleasure over and over for many years? Just my thoughts and justification.

Randy,


----------



## iamdmphil

REMSR said:


> I think something that will give you many years of service  doesn't seem quit do pricy when you consider things like a dinner for two at a good restaurant will cost well over $100 and we don't think anything of it, there are in fact many spendy  things that we enjoy once and they are gone and never think about it.
> So why do we get all concerned about an investment in to something that will give us and others pleasure over and over for many years? Just my thoughts and justification.
> 
> Randy,




I agree Randy.  That's the discussion with Mrs. Phil when I decided to get an electric smoker a couple of months ago and have added accessories like AMNPS and a nice wireless therm (ended up with a therm pro TP 08 since it was 20% of for SMF members) to make the best of my investment.

David


----------



## brudeal

Well Guys, I guess I'm now in the MES club.

Bought an MES 30 BT with legs (and rear wheels) model 20072715  from Walmart.

Walmart's model numbers and inventory are a little mixed up. Walmart's website showed a couple of stores (very few) in the area with 20072115  in stock (same as the ones on sale for $211 at Home Depot). However, the units in the Walmart stores (the 2 that I went to) are actually 20072715  which are the same thing but with legs.  They're at the regular price of $276.  I went to one of the stores last night armed with a printout of the HD online sale page hoping for a price match, but they no longer PM in-store. However, we negotiated a 20% off for a unit that had a minor scratch on the legs (front right).  They had 2 units setup out of box - that's how they do it there - no boxes (humph).  The total w/o tax was $220, slightly more than HD but I was able to take it away and it has legs!

Incidentally, HD is showing they're in stock again for online orders. I didn't want to wait anyhow. Gonna smoke some St Louis spare ribs this Sunday!

I need to decide if I should buy an AMZNPS  or Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment.  The AMZNPS smokes longer which is better for overnight.  Everyone raves about it.  But I like the versatility of being about to use wood chips or pellets in the cold smoke attachment (it accepts pellets too, right?).  Or go AMZNPS with a mailbox mod.  If I go AMZN, should I go with the tube instead of tray?  Decisions.  Eh.

I'll use the built-in wood chip tray for starters - should be fine for ribs.

I've also been told to get a better thermometer - Maverick.  I may see if I can test the built-in one by borrowing someones to see how it fares first.













Masterbuilt_20072715_BT_30_Digital_Smoker.JPG



__ brudeal
__ Jun 15, 2017


----------



## iamdmphil

BruDeal said:


> Well Guys, I guess I'm now in the MES club.
> 
> Bought an MES 30 BT with legs (and rear wheels) model 20072715  from Walmart.
> 
> Walmart's model numbers and inventory are a little mixed up. Walmart's website showed a couple of stores (very few) in the area with 20072115  in stock (same as the ones on sale for $211 at Home Depot). However, the units in the Walmart stores (the 2 that I went to) are actually 20072715  which are the same thing but with legs.  They're at the regular price of $276.  I went to one of the stores last night armed with a printout of the HD online sale page hoping for a price match, but they no longer PM in-store. However, we negotiated a 20% off for a unit that had a minor scratch on the legs (front right).  They had 2 units setup out of box - that's how they do it there - no boxes (humph).  The total w/o tax was $220, slightly more than HD but I was able to take it away and it has legs!
> 
> Incidentally, HD is showing they're in stock again for online orders. I didn't want to wait anyhow. Gonna smoke some St Louis spare ribs this Sunday!
> 
> I need to decide if I should buy an AMZNPS  or Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment.  The AMZNPS smokes longer which is better for overnight.  Everyone raves about it.  But I like the versatility of being about to use wood chips or pellets in the cold smoke attachment (it accepts pellets too, right?).  Or go AMZNPS with a mailbox mod.  If I go AMZN, should I go with the tube instead of tray?  Decisions.  Eh.
> 
> I'll use the built-in wood chip tray for starters - should be fine for ribs.
> 
> I've also been told to get a better thermometer - Maverick.  I may see if I can test the built-in one by borrowing someones to see how it fares first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt_20072715_BT_30_Digital_Smoker.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ brudeal
> __ Jun 15, 2017


Congrats BruDeal!

Looks to be a great deal for a new smoker!  Hope you have many smokes from it!


----------



## Bearcarver

BruDeal said:


> Well Guys, I guess I'm now in the MES club.
> 
> Bought an MES 30 BT with legs (and rear wheels) model 20072715  from Walmart. *Great Smoker!!*
> 
> Walmart's model numbers and inventory are a little mixed up. Walmart's website showed a couple of stores (very few) in the area with 20072115  in stock (same as the ones on sale for $211 at Home Depot). However, the units in the Walmart stores (the 2 that I went to) are actually 20072715  which are the same thing but with legs.  They're at the regular price of $276.  I went to one of the stores last night armed with a printout of the HD online sale page hoping for a price match, but they no longer PM in-store. However, we negotiated a 20% off for a unit that had a minor scratch on the legs (front right).  They had 2 units setup out of box - that's how they do it there - no boxes (humph).  The total w/o tax was $220, slightly more than HD but I was able to take it away and it has legs!
> 
> Incidentally, HD is showing they're in stock again for online orders. I didn't want to wait anyhow. Gonna smoke some St Louis spare ribs this Sunday!  *Here's one I did, but I didn't trim this one to St Louis-*--*Pork Spare Ribs   * I find them to be Juicier without Trimming to St Louis.
> 
> I need to decide if I should buy an AMZNPS  or Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment.  The AMZNPS smokes longer which is better for overnight.  Everyone raves about it.  But I like the versatility of being about to use wood chips or pellets in the cold smoke attachment (it accepts pellets too, right?).  Or go AMZNPS with a mailbox mod.  If I go AMZN, should I go with the tube instead of tray?  Decisions.  Eh. *I would go with the AMNPS Tray, unless you are at a high Altitude (4,000' or above). The Tube puts out too much smoke at my low Altitude in my MES 40.*
> 
> I'll use the built-in wood chip tray for starters - should be fine for ribs.
> 
> I've also been told to get a better thermometer - Maverick.  I may see if I can test the built-in one by borrowing someones to see how it fares first. *Whether or not the built in Therm is accurate has little to do with what the Temp is where the meat is. The built in is only giving you the temp at that particular spot & at that time, and I would never trust the built in Meat Therm.*


*Bear*


----------



## iamdmphil

Hey guys just wondering, is it right or left bottom rack for the AMNPS on the 40"?


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Hey guys just wondering, is it right or left bottom rack for the AMNPS on the 40"?


Putting it on the right side, just above the Chip Dumper makes it more able to increase & Decrease the Air Flow by pulling the Dumper out a couple inches & pushing it in.

Bear


----------



## brudeal

Iamdmphil said:


> Congrats BruDeal!
> 
> Looks to be a great deal for a new smoker!  Hope you have many smokes from it!


Thanks David!  And congrats on your recent acquisition of your MES 40" BT.  Let us know how it goes.


Bearcarver said:


> ...  *Here's one I did, but I didn't trim this one to St Louis-*--*Pork Spare Ribs   *  I find them to be Juicier without Trimming to St Louis...
> 
> ...  *I would go with the AMNPS Tray, unless you are at a high Altitude (4,000' or above). The Tube puts out too much smoke at my low Altitude in my MES 40...*
> 
> ...*Whether or not the built in Therm is accurate has little to do with what the Temp is where the meat is. The built in is only giving you the temp at that particular spot & at that time, and I would never trust the built in Meat Therm...*
> 
> *Bear*


Thanks Bear!  I checked out your Spare Ribs post.  That was informative. I'm going to prepare mine tonight & smoke tomorrow.  I may do that 2.5 hrs + 2.5 hrs foiled, but instead of the last +1 hr in the smoker, I will sauce & finish them on the grill to char them a little. 

I went with the AMNPS tray - ordered yesterday.

On thermometer... I'm holding off for the moment as I get familiar with the unit. I may get one in the future.

Thanks for your thoughts!

-Bru


----------



## iamdmphil

Thanks Bear.... I had my first smoke today with the 40" and it worked well! I flew blind a little since it's taking a week to get my therm in.  I did a boil test on the meat probe on the MES and it was accurate within 3 degrees of my analog quick temp therm.  Leg quarters and butt came out well and only hiccup I had was my own fault with too much air flow to the AMNPS and it burned all my pellets way too fast.  

I have learned my mistakes and will better my next smoke.  













image.jpeg



__ iamdmphil
__ Jun 17, 2017







David


----------



## Bearcarver

BruDeal said:


> Thanks David!  And congrats on your recent acquisition of your MES 40" BT.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks Bear!  I checked out your Spare Ribs post.  That was informative. I'm going to prepare mine tonight & smoke tomorrow.  I may do that 2.5 hrs + 2.5 hrs foiled, but instead of the last +1 hr in the smoker,* I will sauce & finish them on the grill to char them a little. *
> 
> I went with the AMNPS tray - ordered yesterday.
> 
> On thermometer... I'm holding off for the moment as I get familiar with the unit. I may get one in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> -Bru


That's a Great way to finish the Ribs up---As long as they aren't falling apart by the time they get to the Grill.

Many times I do 2.5--2.5--Then just open the foil & leave it in the smoker awhile. (My Lazy Way)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BruDeal said:


> Thanks David!  And congrats on your recent acquisition of your MES 40" BT.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks Bear!  I checked out your Spare Ribs post.  That was informative. I'm going to prepare mine tonight & smoke tomorrow.  I may do that 2.5 hrs + 2.5 hrs foiled, but instead of the last +1 hr in the smoker,* I will sauce & finish them on the grill to char them a little. *
> 
> I went with the AMNPS tray - ordered yesterday.
> 
> On thermometer... I'm holding off for the moment as I get familiar with the unit. I may get one in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> -Bru


That's a Great way to finish the Ribs up---As long as they aren't falling apart by the time they get to the Grill.

Many times I do 2.5--2.5--Then just open the foil & leave it in the smoker awhile. (My Lazy Way)

Bear


Iamdmphil said:


> Thanks Bear.... I had my first smoke today with the 40" and it worked well! I flew blind a little since it's taking a week to get my therm in. I did a boil test on the meat probe on the MES and it was accurate within 3 degrees of my analog quick temp therm. Leg quarters and butt came out well and only hiccup I had was my own fault with too much air flow to the AMNPS and it burned all my pellets way too fast.
> 
> I have learned my mistakes and will better my next smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ iamdmphil
> __ Jun 17, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


You're doing Great !!!

However be careful not to cover any rack too full with Pans, Foil, or food.

That top rack looks pretty full from left to right.

It can really mess things up in regards to air flow and heat balance throughout the Smoker.

Happened to me one time, but I realized it before anything really bad happened.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Thanks again Bear....I knew something was hindering the process time wise.  That top pan did have vent holes all through it but I was thinking it was too full.  Guess I need to listen to my instinct.  I did the butt exactly as your MES step by step stated but it took 14 hours for it to hit the 205-207 degree range.  Of course, my problems with the AMNPS (my own fault, don't let Todd know...lol) took heat away because of the door being open.   

More or less air flow depending on my 'TBS scale', better arrangement of meat, and more accurate temp monitoring are the things I will remember on the next outing.  

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> Thanks again Bear....I knew something was hindering the process time wise. That top pan did have vent holes all through it but I was thinking it was too full. Guess I need to listen to my instinct. I did the butt exactly as your MES step by step stated but it took 14 hours for it to hit the 205-207 degree range. Of course, my problems with the AMNPS (my own fault, don't let Todd know...lol) took heat away because of the door being open.
> 
> More or less air flow depending on my 'TBS scale', better arrangement of meat, and more accurate temp monitoring are the things I will remember on the next outing.
> 
> David


Like I said though---You're doing great already.

I ran into the "Too much Pan on one rack" problem during a Chicken Thigh Smoke years ago, and below is a Copy of the notation I made on that Post:

****  I noticed during the smoke, my Maverick above the Thighs (left side) was averaging 160* to 210*, and the Maverick below the Thighs (right side) averaged 240*, then 260*, and then 290*. At first I thought it was either the upper probe being close to the cold meat, or the 2 Foil Pans on one rack was trapping the heat below them. Once the thighs got hot, I realized it was definitely the Pans trapping the heat. They take up nearly the whole depth & width of the Smoker. Normally the thighs would have been done by 5 PM, but they were only at about 142* IT at that time. When I removed the Taters, I moved one of the Foil Pans to the top position. This changed both of the Mavericks to the 270* to 285* range. The Thighs were all between 165* and 172* at 5:50 PM, and I removed them. They were still Awesome!!!
 

Bear


----------



## candurin

I made the mistake of getting steam table pans.  Cover way too much shelf.

Now I use them after pulling meat or throwing all the food in to serve ("trough style!).

They came in handy for yesterday's crab boil...

Happy Father's Day, all.


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> I made the mistake of getting steam table pans. Cover way too much shelf.
> 
> Now I use them after pulling meat or throwing all the food in to serve ("trough style!).
> 
> They came in handy for yesterday's crab boil...
> 
> Happy Father's Day, all.


In My Opinion, they don't make enough sizes of Foil Pans:

The size I bought a case of is too big to put two of them on one MES 40 Rack.

They both fit, but too much rack covered, and there's nothing between 1 of that size & two of that size.

Something like 10" X 15" would be nice!!

And the biggest Foil Pan that fits in my Toaster oven is 8" x 8", and that doesn't come close to what could fit in there!!

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

Bearcarver said:


> In My Opinion, they don't make enough sizes of Foil Pans:
> 
> The size I bought a case of is too big to put two of them on one MES 40 Rack.
> They both fit, but too much rack covered, and there's nothing between 1 of that size & two of that size.
> Something like 10" X 15" would be nice!!
> 
> And the biggest Foil Pan that fits in my Toaster oven is 8" x 8", and that doesn't come close to what could fit in there!!
> 
> Bear



This is the size I used Saturday for my leg quarters:













image.jpeg



__ iamdmphil
__ Jun 19, 2017






I felt it was big but didn't realize how big until I placed in the smoker.  I wonder if it was cut in half if it would work well? Actual size is 17"x12 1/4".

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> This is the size I used Saturday for my leg quarters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ iamdmphil
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt it was big but didn't realize how big until I placed in the smoker. I wonder if it was cut in half if it would work well? Actual size is 17"x12 1/4".
> 
> David


I'm wondering what it does, since it's full of holes.

Why not put it right on the racks for extra Smoke, or in Pans without holes & still get plenty of smoke, but less clean-up.

Just my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------



## iamdmphil

This was one if my mental notes from Saturday not to do again.  Lol.  The pan can be an enemy if not used properly....lesson learned.  Now the butt was direct on rack 2 with a pan underneath on rack 3 to catch drippings, which worked well.  Oh, and my ThermoPro will be here tomorrow thank goodness.  

Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Iamdmphil said:


> This was one if my mental notes from Saturday not to do again. Lol. The pan can be an enemy if not used properly....lesson learned. Now the butt was direct on rack 2 with a pan underneath on rack 3 to catch drippings, which worked well. Oh, and my ThermoPro will be here tomorrow thank goodness.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!
> 
> David


Now you're cooking---Learning Fast !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

